# strayfox gardenz #circleofblessings



## strayfox gear (May 5, 2016)

Hey guys, here's a cool little thread to post some of my small upcoming projects, answer questions, updates, testers, gear, good energy and super vibes.

Lots of cool stuff going on in this thread ..

Hope everyone has an awesome summer..

Stay blessed 

*stray *
* *

* *


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 5, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> Hey guys, here's a cool little thread to post some of my small upcoming projects, answer questions, updates, testers, gear, good energy and super vibes.
> 
> Lots of cool stuff going on in this thread ..
> 
> ...


So what you working on?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 6, 2016)

Subbed


----------



## strayfox gear (May 6, 2016)

There's been a few I've been dialing in but my main focus has been an awesome poly ive had since 2012 called ninja turtles..she's just an all around super hybrid indy with a lot to offer..

I hope to have this sexy moma ready for the community this fall..

bubbakatsu / 80sblackafghani x trianglekush- sk91male


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 6, 2016)

Love the name ninja turtles. If the name doesn't get you I'm sure the genetics will. Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 6, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> There's been a few I've been dialing in but my main focus has been an awesome poly ive had since 2012 called ninja turtles..she's just an all around super hybrid indy with a lot to offer..
> 
> I hope to have this sexy moma ready for the community this fall..
> 
> ...


Lookin good stray!

Got any flower pics of that first female?? 

Edit: Shit, I hope that's not your wife or something. If so, no offense intended. lol


----------



## Traxx187 (May 6, 2016)

Nice thread ! Subbed


----------



## akhiymjames (May 6, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> There's been a few I've been dialing in but my main focus has been an awesome poly ive had since 2012 called ninja turtles..she's just an all around super hybrid indy with a lot to offer..
> 
> I hope to have this sexy moma ready for the community this fall..
> 
> ...


Lawd have mercy. I'm with @st0wandgrow I hope that's not your wife but def don't mean any disrespect but was just caught off guard with that  

Buds is fire as always and I def would love to grow that Ninja Turtles with Bubba being my favorite.


----------



## Al Yamoni (May 6, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lookin good stray!
> 
> Got any flower pics of that first female??
> 
> Edit: Shit, I hope that's not your wife or something. If so, no offense intended. lol


Oh shit! Haha, that was good...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2016)

shwing


----------



## doniawon (May 7, 2016)

How is that even possible, if that's ur wife ur doin life right!


----------



## strayfox gear (May 9, 2016)

Happy Mothers Day from my family to yours..

*Yo Mama*
the terpene profile can range from subtle hash candy to tree fruits, apple butter, mulling spices, and skittles candy.


----------



## GojiGardens (May 17, 2016)

Howdy rollitup!

I like it here, keeping up with Strayfox and others along with their Great Work.
I have always enjoyed the sound of your Ninja Turtles, Yo Mama, and Fantasy Island Stray! I'm excited to see what you have had in the works. I'm planning to sow your old ghani krush x tresdawg testers in our backwoods soon for the Full Moon this Weekend. The weather is looking perfect and I know Nature is on our side. Fertile Soil with plenty of Nettles and Barley. Saw a few worms and roly polys when I was digging in there! Sure to make a great home for the seeds you have grown.

I have been preparing for a grand harvest of Afghani Mango, Lemon G x Buddha's Hand, Deathstar, Harlequin, and Rainmaker I have grown indoors. Our Purple Kush x Dragonsblood F3 testers by Bodhi should be finished shortly after. I'm excited to see the Bodhi Seeds available with this Dragonsblood F3 Male in the future. I sprouted some Lemon G x '88G13/HP and I think I found a nice little lady too.

Here's a photo of her and Rainmaker by medtreeseeds





















"If you have a garden and a library, you have everything you need." - Marcus Tullius Cicero

Love and Grace,
- Goji


----------



## strayfox gear (May 19, 2016)

landed a pack of tresdawg from the first release years back.

this has been a real treat..very special, very unique..she runs like a beast.


*tresdawg (strays purple pheno)*

come with a warm sweet chemy scent with hints of diesel and floral skunky wild orchid aromas...


----------



## strayfox gear (May 19, 2016)

those look awesome @GogiGardens

I love love his dragonsblood crosses..


----------



## akhiymjames (May 20, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> landed a pack of tresdawg from the first release years back.
> 
> this has been a real treat..very special, very unique..she runs like a beast.
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff bro. I have seen some amazing stuff come from that Tresdawg. There's a great pic of a real stud of it out there. So big and frosty and yields like crazy. Don't know if offspring are good but the look of it is what you want in a stud. Good things coming from you bro. Will have some of your work in the garden soon


----------



## strayfox gear (May 21, 2016)

that's awesome @akhiymjames 

I got real lucky to make a small batch of f2's.

I think the f2's are gonna open up a nice pheno hunt for a stud.

I held off for a long time breeding with the elites I have had, until I finally got permission.

99% of the time I wont even grow a strain in my garden unless I have permission to work with it.

lots of guys have drifted away from that respect thing..imo, it plays a huge part...

im excited to see what you plan on running.

hope your well brother.


----------



## strayfox gear (May 21, 2016)

HAPPY BUDDHA DAY/ VESAK / WESAK....very powerful full moon tonight...plant more seeds for sure..

Planting by the moon is an idea as old as agriculture, based both in folklore and superstition, but there are scientific ideas to back it up The Earth is in a large gravitational field, influenced by both the sun and moon. The tides are highest at the time of the new and the full moon, when sun and moon are lined up with earth. *Just as the moon pulls the tides in the oceans, it also pulls upon the subtle bodies of water, causing moisture to rise in the earth,* which encourages growth. The highest amount of moisture is in the soil at this time, and tests have proven that *seeds will absorb the most water at the time of the full moon*.


The lunar cycle is a wave of creation that comes to fruition when the Moon is full. Each Full Moon brings revelation and possibility for healing body, mind, and soul. The Moon is the Mother whence comes reflected Light of the spiritual Sun to nurture, support, protect, and bring to flower the seeds of creation....This Sun in Taurus Full Moon is called Wesak (WE-sock). Mystics say that the Buddha returns now to help regenerate the Earth.
#monkeytemple #BuddhaJayanti

blue moon to astrologist..

*Flower** Moon to native Indians..* Quite simply, May brings bright brushes to paint the earth canvas with infinite flowers. In the full moon light of this month, the flowers are said to grow at night, and even dance in honor of the moon.

 

black afghani


----------



## strayfox gear (Jun 2, 2016)

blueberry temple. my new favorite...

both phenos turned out absolutely perfect on taste, effect, yield and aroma..


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 5, 2016)

@strayfox gear is this all things strayfox or if you keeping this specific to your projects let me know an i will start a thread. Excited about this round, just getting started.


----------



## GojiGardens (Jun 5, 2016)

I am preparing for a big ol seed hunt soon and I plan on having your
ol ghani krush x tresdawg
blueberry temple x cali-yo
and starfighter x purple unicorn/yo mama
all strapped in for the ride! I will make sure to post updates when I begin.
I am very excited for all three. 

Love and Grace,
- Goji


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 15, 2016)

Few shots of some strayfox testers. Not much going on as of yet, was dropped under dirt nine days ago.

Sk VA x BSHB


Gnarly ssddxclusterfunk


Newf tok x yo momma (top solo cup)


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey Strayfox, I heard you ran a Gogi X SSDD cross at somepoint. I'm running the new Bodhi testers right now of the same cross, any info or photos from the ones you ran?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beemo (Jun 16, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> I held off for a long time breeding with the elites I have had, until I finally got permission.
> 99% of the time I wont even grow a strain in my garden unless I have permission to work with it.
> lots of guys have drifted away from that respect thing..imo, it plays a huge part...



you got my respect.... 
now i want some of your gear...


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 19, 2016)

Moving along very nice. These are now 12 days out.
Sk VA x BSHB 
 
 
Tok x yo momma 
 
Ssdd(BC) x clusterfunk


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 23, 2016)

Couple shots of strayfox testers few days past two weeks. Have a funky little ssdd(bc) x clusterfunk mutant going on. 

And some sk VA x BSHB shots.


----------



## mendokush (Jun 23, 2016)

@strayfox gear if you don't mind, I'll start posting progress of my Bubba Katsu x Affgooey/StarTrain grow here.


----------



## strayfox gear (Jun 24, 2016)

@GojiGardens ..what a line up..that blueberry temple...super yummy..offsprings are gonna be crazy my friend.

@Gonefishn7420 ....how exciting..the clusterfunk and bshb crosses are rare..thanks for sharing.

@kmog33 ..that was one of my favorite crosses I made to date...these were donated to a group of guys on the east coast...i think I still have a few beans of these left..
I bet Bodhi's creation of this, is through the roof..lol..I look for a pic

@Beemo ..right on...thanks for the good energy..glg, headigardens and beanbids carry my gear atm..
testers coming out soon.

@mendokush ..absolutely brother..im super excited for this old vintage male..afgooey-startrain was one of the first packs of Bodhi gear I bought from breedbay years back....lol..I got high hopes for this star gazer cross.


ill try and jump on when I can..

hope u guys are having a great summer.

stay blessed

*strayfox*


View attachment 3715798




gogi / ssdd


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 24, 2016)

@strayfox gear man I can't decide which pic i like better...goji/ssdd or that booty


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 24, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> @strayfox gear man I can't decide which pic i like better...goji/ssdd or that booty


Yeah I hope one of mine turns out looking that good haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strayfox gear (Jul 2, 2016)

Bringing a hindu kush leaning citrus Afghani strain to the mountains of Cali....theres lots to offer in this plant..


Old Mother Ghani is a seed line Bodhi got long ago as an old afghani from a private collector.

he had this line crossed over to a krush strain at the time i was testing for him...im not big on satys, so this had to really catch my attention to keep her around..she grew very easy with very little attention...this strain gets really hungry towards the end of flower...the effect is what got me...super perma grin with an awesome body effect....

I crossed OMG-krush over to a special vanilla scented Yeti f3 male by loompa farms. this really sealed the deal for bringing a big green monster from the outdoors, into the hps sun to show what she can do.

OMG brings out big sweet long branchy lemon resinous Afghani buds. very old school, very healing with lots of meditation..

depending on how you train her, she likes plenty of room to stretch out her roots. Yeti has improved the structure as well as the density to heavy colas.


two main pheno's

*50%* omg/krush pheno leans on the hindu kush side for looks, with multiple lemon citrus frosty tops that branch like a Christmas tree. this pheno is nice for a trellis training.

*50%* yeti pheno grows very big and bushy with softball size buds that kick out sweet floral og terps with strong skunky vanilla undertones. make sure you got room for this beast. shes got big everything.
*great for mediation, yoga, anti depressant, anti inflammatory, ptsd and socializing.*


*credit to loompa and bodhi*


Breeder-*strayfoxgardenz*

Genetics- OLD MOTHER GHANI-KRUSH / YETI f3 (vanilla pheno)

Pack- 11 Seeds

Variety- Indica/ Sativa

Flowering Type- Photoperiod

Sex- Regular

Yield-Med, High

Plant Height- Med

Grow- Greenhouse, indoors, outdoors

Flowering- 8-10 weeks


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 3, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> Bringing a hindu kush leaning citrus Afghani strain to the mountains of Cali....theres lots to offer in this plant..
> 
> 
> Old Mother Ghani is a seed line Bodhi got long ago as an old afghani from a private collector.
> ...


These available yet?


----------



## strayfox gear (Jul 3, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> These available yet?


 absolutely brother..

you'll find a small handful of my gear at GLG, headiegarens and seedjunkies will carry the rest.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 3, 2016)

No new drops for Belle island?

Thanks


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 6, 2016)

Here's the ssddxclusterfunk from earlier ended up coming out with seven tops in a little bush. And a shot of skunk VA x BSHB, not exactly loving the last feeding and it was light. Should of up potted about a week earlier but all bouncing back fine.


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey stray, jobndough207 on IG...

Those seeds you sent me for the skunk91 info are starting to get put into flower.

Have a tresdawg f2 going about 2 weeks in flower now. Excited about all the crosses!

If you're looking to have anything else tested let me know


----------



## strayfox gear (Jul 9, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Here's the ssddxclusterfunk from earlier ended up coming out with seven tops in a little bush. And a shot of skunk VA x BSHB, not exactly loving the last feeding and it was light. Should of up potted about a week earlier but all bouncing back fine.View attachment 3726186 View attachment 3726191



those clusterfunk crosses throw out some crazy crosses bro..i can send u a new pack..

thats why they never made to the second round.

that one is a mutant..id be interested to see what comes out of her..

thanks for sharing..


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 9, 2016)

@strayfox gear hopefully it is a she and it is going to be finished if it is. I'm excited to see what comes of it as well. Had one male show super early on the ssddxclusterfunk, other than that not for sure yet. I have no problem at all running some more testers.


----------



## strayfox gear (Jul 9, 2016)

This is just a badass creation all together..

*RODEO DRIVE*

I made these specifically for a guy in Cali named *RO-DAY-O* ..Hes a great guy from Hollywood that served time with my brother in OIF. He saved my brothers life on a convoy one night after they're vehicle struck an IED.

Hes been suffering an extreme case of PTSD over the past few years ..

My brother sent him a pack of *GREEN WARRIOR *for Christmas that he ABSOLUTELY LOVED...he reached out a few months ago and asked for another pack or if I could make something with a little more yield and sweeter on the taste buds. I didn't even think twice...

This is where _*RODEO DRIVE *_comes into play.. I took a frosty *starfighter f1 *female elite from Alien genetics and crossed her over to a new sugary, tasty *blueberry temple *stud by Bodhi seeds..this stud was selected out of 19 different males.

2 very nice phenotypes expressions 

*60%* hybrid pheno..indy/ saty.. thin leaves, very unique sweet sugary covered totem pole flowers with sticky blueberry hazey syrup terps...this freak is a stacker.....excellent for the concentrate guys..

*40%* SF blueberry pheno.. indica influenced with berry lemon citrus honey, that grows short and stout with monster fan leaves and heavy frosty towering flowers..



The taste transfers over to a perfect blend of smooth ripe lemon berry haze syrup.

*excellent for the depression, ptsd, anxiety, swimming, martial arts, relaxation and meditation.*


I planned on keeping these for building blocks, but since I had a few extra packs, the community should have the first crack at them before anyone else..give them a lucky scuff. they might have bullet proof vest on. stay blessed.

*special thanks to RO-DAY-O..the least I can do..thank u brother. 
credit to Bodhi and Alien for the genetics. *

Breeder-*strayfoxgardenz*

Genetics- STARFIGHTER f1 / BLUEBERRY TEMPLE

Pack- 11 Seeds

Variety- Indica/Sativa

Flowering Type- Photoperiod

Sex- Regular

Yield- Med, High

Plant Height- Med

Grow- Greenhouse, indoors, outdoors

Flowering- 8-9 weeks


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 9, 2016)

@strayfox gear this beauty going to be available?


----------



## PerroVerde (Jul 9, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> @strayfox gear this beauty going to be available?


I second that on the Rodeo...


----------



## doniawon (Jul 15, 2016)

Starting these tomorrow!!thank u strayfox.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## ShyGuru (Jul 15, 2016)

That Katsu x Blueberry Temple sounds wonderful..


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3733050


I'll have mine down in a little over a week, on a little vacation super excited about them.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 15, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Starting these tomorrow!!View attachment 3733043thank u strayfox.


For sure they'll be plenty fire in there


----------



## doniawon (Jul 17, 2016)

So, katsu said he ran his bubba cut for 12 weeks.
Any guess on flowering times for katsu/bb temple?.
I'm very excited for this one. The katsu/starfighter f1 a page back looks amazing too.

Should b cracked n in cups tonight!


----------



## strayfox gear (Jul 18, 2016)

doniawon said:


> So, katsu said he ran his bubba cut for 12 weeks.
> Any guess on flowering times for katsu/bb temple?.
> I'm very excited for this one. The katsu/starfighter f1 a page back looks amazing too.
> 
> Should b cracked n in cups tonight!


I sample my katsu at 7 weeks.. I love the early terps...she looks done at 6... .when not seeded, she's ready at 8, I take her at 9.

That new bbt should really add some serious totem pole action to those super hard bubba buds..I'm excited to see what comes from the offsprings.

Have a great week

*stray
*
Katsu


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 18, 2016)

These are hitting the soil today


----------



## doniawon (Jul 21, 2016)

Katsu/blueberry temple 4/5


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## kmog33 (Jul 23, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> @strayfox gear hopefully it is a she and it is going to be finished if it is. I'm excited to see what comes of it as well. Had one male show super early on the ssddxclusterfunk, other than that not for sure yet. I have no problem at all running some more testers.


That's a male. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That's a male.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I didn't post that well. The little mutant hadn't shown yet but that male on the pic is a different plant that showed super early. Be back home soon an they getting the flip so fingers crossed and will be dropping more strayfox as well.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 23, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Ya I didn't post that well. The little mutant hadn't shown yet but that male on the pic is a different plant that showed super early. Be back home soon an they getting the flip so fingers crossed and will be dropping more strayfox as well.


Yea but did u do ne fishin'


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 23, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Yea but did u do ne fishin'


I wish, to little time an way to much to see in CO for my first time here


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 24, 2016)

These are all hitting the paper towel tonight asap. Big thanks to strayfox!!!
Edit: guess uploading the pic would help


----------



## doniawon (Jul 24, 2016)

Katsu bbt 5/5
Guava dreadbread 4/5
Affey / dreadbread 4/5updates n about a month


----------



## doniawon (Jul 24, 2016)

Gone.. I think you got what @JDGreen got exactly


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Gone.. I think you got what @JDGreen got exactly


I'll have to take a look. When I talked to stray I just said I was most interested in dreadbread an Cali yo crosses but would run any of them. Finally got home last night and got to see what all I was sent . 
Any one have any info on the Ethiopian laos?


----------



## doniawon (Jul 24, 2016)

I asked the same. Guess its a bodhi strain both parents are od varieties.
I can't wait to see what u do with it.
I'd recommend cloning it vegging a week n blooming ..prolly gonna get really tall?


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jul 24, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I asked the same. Guess its a bodhi strain both parents are od varieties.
> I can't wait to see what u do with it.
> I'd recommend cloning it vegging a week n blooming ..prolly gonna get really tall?


Ya that's why I was curious about it, gut told me prolly gonna see some stretch. I hope to find a very sat Dom pheno, have nothing like that in my garden so it will be a nice change.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 24, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> Hey guys, here's a cool little thread to post some of my small upcoming projects, answer questions, updates, testers, gear, good energy and super vibes.
> 
> Lots of cool stuff going on in this thread ..
> 
> ...


What up homie?


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 24, 2016)

Stray thew me the 
Affiextok x bbt
Loctite x bbt
Ethio x 75laos x bbt
Dreadbread x afgooey x startrain

I think. I.might have a male wrong.


----------



## Slimjimham (Jul 25, 2016)

Bbt?


----------



## JDGreen (Jul 25, 2016)

Slimjimham said:


> Bbt?


Blueberry temple.


----------



## strayfox gear (Jul 26, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> I'll have to take a look. When I talked to stray I just said I was most interested in dreadbread an Cali yo crosses but would run any of them. Finally got home last night and got to see what all I was sent .
> Any one have any info on the Ethiopian laos?



Collected on a secret hidden mountain in cali...the #Ethiopian75 (banana) / #Laos has been a real treat to run indoors... Ethi75 was absolutely amazing, but the laos has came through on some aroma..

Theres a strong winter wheat, spicy floral scent, that carries a hint of fresh cut grass, wild flowers and honey..


----------



## strayfox gear (Jul 26, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> What up homie?


hey brother..

ill be in your neck of the woods for a fishing trip next month..hehe


----------



## strayfox gear (Jul 26, 2016)

you guys are kicking ass..

Im jealous ...not much of a garden on my end.. just moved to Oregon..

I try and jump on when I can..thank u for posting updates and shootin the breeze..

everything is noted on my end..ill have a gift for u guys once u cross the green finish line..


any of my gear purchased with a pink ribbon, half of the profits still go to breast cancer..
it doesn't have to be October or November..

lots of great energy in here..

hope you guys are having a beautiful summer..

stay blessed..

*stray
 *


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 26, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> hey brother..
> 
> ill be in your neck of the woods for a fishing trip next month..hehe


Hmu at the spot


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 26, 2016)

I know some good spots here


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 26, 2016)

Oregon Elite Seeds has that Strayfox gear coming this week


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Jul 26, 2016)

Everything popped on my end and looks super healthy. Thanks for everything bro and I'll keep posting as they grow. Excited to see what they produce. And by the way the all sensi stars popped with no scuff


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 27, 2016)

Strayfox just dropped at Oregon Elite Seeds damn theres fire


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

deeproots74 said:


> Strayfox just dropped at Oregon Elite Seeds damn theres fire


Let Toby know he's taxing on the strayfox everywhere else it's $50 a pack. Thanks


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 27, 2016)

Strayfox packs are $60 at GLG.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

coolkid.02 said:


> Strayfox packs are $60 at GLG.


They was $50 in April. Guess everybody is going up.


----------



## deeproots74 (Jul 27, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> They was $50 in April. Guess everybody is going up.


I hit him up he said they go for 60-65 depending on website and for the extra 5$ Ill go with OES over everybody else........shipping is on point 2-3 days and so are the freebies


----------



## doniawon (Jul 30, 2016)

Dreadbread x guava 13? Katsu bubba(bcut) x blue berry templedread bread x afgooey


----------



## strayfox gear (Jul 30, 2016)

Right on brother..

How exciting..


----------



## doniawon (Aug 1, 2016)

Stray can u tell me some info bout the dread bread .

Also is the blue berry temple a huge producer like mountain temple?


----------



## strayfox gear (Aug 1, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Stray can u tell me some info bout the dread bread .
> 
> Also is the blue berry temple a huge producer like mountain temple?


Hey @doniawon 

Bbt is one of the biggest stacking males to come out of my garden. Very sweet and very big... offsprings so far have been super impressive..

If your referring to the Dread bread that was used in some of my creations, she's a very yummy selected pheno that was gifted to me by bodhi.

*B man description*..

the first 2015 back to the future f1 hybrid is out:

dread bread (mango biche x old mother ghani)

the first release in the pure landrace f1 hybrid back to the future projects.
home made from scratch using the finest specimens from my favorite rare landrace selections. genetics from south america and central asia merged into one amazing old school cannabis creation. a quick aromatic mango biche pheno from friends in south america wed to a fat greasy vintage lemon afghani. the density of the buds is so extreme that dread bread was the only way to describe it. musky earthy smoky spicy mango citrus buds with beautiful orange hairs and an otherworldly godlike high. true hybrid vigor, fat yields, extreme potency, resinous males…. 9 weeks from clone…..


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sorry little late to the party came down with pneumonia last week an it had me down. Not much going on had three total not come up(two were shell shedding issues)


----------



## strayfox gear (Aug 2, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Sorry little late to the party came down with pneumonia last week an it had me down. Not much going on had three total not come up(two were shell shedding issues) View attachment 3747619 View attachment 3747620


Hope u feel better bro..

Thanks for the update..noted.

Which ones had the bullet proof shells??

I can send some for sure.

Heal up my fishing warrior.

stray


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 2, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> Hope u feel better bro..
> 
> Thanks for the update..noted.
> 
> ...


It was the dreadbread cross. they popped fine just a day or so longer than the rest but when they come through the dirt just didn't shed them real well. If I would known this when I started I would have left them in paper towels an extra day or two. And thanks for all the kind words I'm back on the move again and almost completely healed.
Also the locktite and the 75 laos crosses so far are my favorites. I feel like they gonna be pretty vigorous from what I see so far.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 2, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> It was the dreadbread cross. they popped fine just a day or so longer than the rest but when they come through the dirt just didn't shed them real well. If I would known this when I started I would have left them in paper towels an extra day or two. And thanks for all the kind words I'm back on the move again and almost completely healed.
> Also the locktite and the 75 laos crosses so far are my favorites. I feel like they gonna be pretty vigorous from what I see so far.


My dreads were the same. Bullet proof shells. But they made It.


----------



## BoosieBear (Aug 2, 2016)

What up Stray - Been looking at some of your crosses and definitely interested in the "Rodeo" and "wake of the dragon."

Wondering if you could could give me a heads up on odor for these. I am looking for something with a low odor atm since I will be moving to a different apartment in the city and not sure about the neighbor situation. 

Also wondering what you grow in - the pictures you post of your crosses are super healthy looking, those leaves are crazy lush green man. 

Thanks Stray - keep doing it bro.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 3, 2016)

Not sure how I missed this, and have never had anything like it happen before. This is the dreadbread cross, and I thought I by sone chance planted two in the same cup, bit I dug them up to separate and it is for sure two plants off of one stem.


----------



## BoosieBear (Aug 4, 2016)

That is amazing Gonefishn7420! 

That is really something special. 

You should see if you could replicate this again, as there are many medical patients who are only allowed to have a certain # of plants, and I would say plants that share the same tap root and root system would be considered 1 plant, thus keeping the number of plants down, yet "technically" having more plants. 

Awesome find man!


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 4, 2016)

Get them beans Get them beans 20% off with................20off............at OES


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 7, 2016)

Moving along still, one of the dreadbread x afgooey has an interesting looking set of leaves coming on.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## doniawon (Aug 9, 2016)

Dread bread x Guava katsu X BB templedread bread X afgooey


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yay!! Its that time


----------



## mendokush (Aug 10, 2016)

Bubba Katsu cut x Afgooey/StarTrain a little over 2 weeks from flip. Starting off a little slow, but that's because I had them under lighted for a little, ballast took a vacation on me and had to wait for a replacement. Really liking this cross so far, got a nice Kushy, Pine and earthy nose with a little citrus in the background. Looks to be 4 phenos out of the 6. Stretch looks to be just about finished up, with 4 only stretching about half and 2 same pheno around double in size. Looks like the Sensi Star is shining through. @strayfox gear


----------



## strayfox gear (Aug 11, 2016)

you guys are kicking ass.

@Gonefishn7420 super cool mutant...im really curious on what sexes ya get..lovin the old afgooey-startrain crosses so far..

@BoosieBear right on brother. im simple and easy..i still run fox farm or sunshine 4 with malted grains, ewc, hydrated kelp, molasses and some yummy teas..ill put up some descriptions....

@Eastcoasttreez im interested in seeing how the green warrior cross turns out...same with the katsu/blueberry...id like to see blueberry katsu buds on a temple frame...my brother is running these..hell, hes running most of these that u guys are running....you guys got more of a jump on him though..

@doniawon the guava crosses have been a hit so far..love how your outdoors with these...nice job bro

@Traxx187 that daisy may is such a healing plant bro..the bc is nice but the good med f2 is something special. I would f2 and really unlock some special phenos..

@mendokush ..oh my, lookin yummy..super excited for you brother...that afgooey will stretch on a bit to..these are gonna get nice and frosty...if these stay nice and stable, these will be hitters for sure..


fyi guys, the afgooey/startrain crosses will be a 50/50..best off springs out there or they could be very sensitive...that's why we test...you guys are the main ones that will get these out there...... this is very honorable in the cannabis community....super excited for you..theres definitely a prize at the end..im all about making it fun.


if you have Bodhi testers as well, please post them in the Bodhi tester thread.. ive seen a ton of amazing documentation get buried so far..

thanks again guys for sharing...ill try and jump on when i can to watch the show..

have a beautiful summer.
stay blessed

*stray*

katsu


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 11, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> you guys are kicking ass.
> 
> @Gonefishn7420 super cool mutant...im really curious on what sexes ya get..lovin the old afgooey-startrain crosses so far..
> 
> ...


Ohh i know! Someone told me they grew this out and loved it the meds were great now i have to f2 !! Excited to say the least my fiance diagnosed with fibromyalgia so this ahould help i love the ssdd


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 11, 2016)

@strayfox gear I had to almost take my light to the ceiling this past week. Afgooey startrain had some leaf taco starting but since I raised up my light they been A ok. Will be getting update with pics tonight/tomorrow


----------



## mendokush (Aug 11, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> you guys are kicking ass.
> 
> @Gonfishn7420 super cool mutant...im really curious on what sexes ya get..lovin the old afgooey-startrain crosses so far..
> 
> ...


Hopping to get my hands on a cut of Katsu to run one of these days, I think I have 2 that lean on that side in this round of testers


----------



## strayfox gear (Aug 13, 2016)

@Traxx187 should work out perfect brother.. I've got another charoletts web/ good medicine f2 creation that hasn't been released yet due to the Stanley brothers thing going on..that might help.

@Gonefishn7420 right on..I heard they are calmag hungry..don't be afraid to give them a shot when ya water...growing sucks for a ton of gardens atm...to hot n dry..

@mendokush how exciting bro..that katsu is super special..shes an awesome building block..let me know what I can do to help out..

Stay blessed.
*strayfox


Doc holiday (Doc_d cut)
 *


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 13, 2016)

@strayfox gear thanks for the heads up appreciate it greatly


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 13, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> @Traxx187 should work out perfect brother.. I've got another charoletts web/ good medicine f2 creation that hasn't been released yet due to the Stanley brothers thing going on..that might help.
> 
> @Gonefishn7420 right on..I heard they are calmag hungry..don't be afraid to give them a shot when ya water...growing sucks for a ton of gardens atm...to hot n dry..
> 
> ...


Yes finally i have tap roots! Would it be okay if i could post pics here in the future ? Also that cw/gm sounds yummy!


----------



## strayfox gear (Aug 13, 2016)

@Gonefishn7420 Absolutely brother..

@Traxx187 ..please post.. I document everything...I really need to start working my good medicine f2 male..he's a badass gold pheno..kicks out gold frost..just like an old harlequin bx female I ran.. super healing cannabis...it's got bodhi and wade laughter written all over it.


----------



## mendokush (Aug 13, 2016)

@strayfox gear thanks homie, after I get this tester finished up I'll be in contact about that. Much appreciated


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 17, 2016)

Dudes i totally just posted on the wrong thread lol


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 17, 2016)

Mothers milk × ronnie barret 3 phenos  these ladies are gettin frosty early! Nice job @strayfox gear the aroma is magical


----------



## strayfox gear (Aug 18, 2016)

@apbx720 lol..

These look awesome brother..nice freakin job...

I have a feeling the smoke will be strong.


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 19, 2016)

Looking forward to testing the smoke!

Moreso than any other new gear im running rn!

Just amazing smells! Its like a creamy orange kushy aroma. But like artificial orange, not like tangie or something. Not orange peel or anything like real orange. And w/ a touch of vanilla or somethin. Very creamy and not an obvious orange, almost like an artificial grape-orange, if u could imagine such a smell. Especially the cut in the first pick. Ill get more detailed with the differences in the 3 phenos later. But rn theyre pretty similar in aroma.

Very hard to describe but i think ill be holding onto this cut for a while. Pretty early for that decision but im very impressed so far and i cant wait to sample. Excellent creation. Id call this one animal mother (full metal jacket) if i didnt already have a mothers milk male w that name lol


----------



## strayfox gear (Aug 19, 2016)

Lol..right on..sounds yummy. 

I'm on my way


----------



## doniawon (Aug 19, 2016)

Katsu bb temple. Last hope so far all males, n this looks like one too.got two beautiful guava x dread bread. They look identical.and 2 nice dreadbread x afgooey. Ans one runt.  set to start blooming on the 28th


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 19, 2016)

5/6 made it Daisy May  happy with life! I love it!


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## apbx720 (Aug 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> 5/6 made it Daisy May  happy with life! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3761650


Holy shiz bro i never seen seedlings pray that hard! Friggin nice bro yr doin it!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 20, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Holy shiz bro i never seen seedlings pray that hard! Friggin nice bro yr doin it!!


Thanks man 
the "leaves praying" is just due to healthy nutrient flow with no salt blockage or root issues. my buddy told me ! So


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 20, 2016)

Optimal transpiration! Yr doin somethin right lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 20, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Optimal transpiration! Yr doin somethin right lol


I also come into my room and talk with them and listen to music and thry love it!


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 22, 2016)

These 5 are 1 week from seed!


----------



## apbx720 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mothers milk × ronnie barrett. Gettin kushier!  

Ninja turtles × starfighter


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 22, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Mothers milk × ronnie barrett. Gettin kushier!View attachment 3763621 View attachment 3763623
> 
> Ninja turtles × starfighter View attachment 3763624


Ninja turtles x starfighter! I'm a jealous man right now. Looking good bro


----------



## doniawon (Aug 27, 2016)

Day one of bloom

Katsu x bbtempleafgooey x dreadbread


----------



## doniawon (Aug 27, 2016)

Guava x dreadbread


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 28, 2016)

Long overdue on an update will get the others posted up soon. This is my favorite so far out of the bunch it's the afgooey dreadbread, wish it had a better nose as of now but loving the structure. Will be getting the flip in about ten days or so.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 28, 2016)

Just put a few of my testers in flower. Katsuxbluberrytemple,tresdawgxronniebarrett,and calioxstarfighter. The sensi star x green warrior are vegging super slow waiting to put those in. I'll post pics when they start showing sex. Thanks again strayfox


----------



## doniawon (Aug 29, 2016)

Affie x dreadbread is kicking everythings ass, as far as growth rates. Its surrounded by about 7 other strains all started at the same size.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 31, 2016)

Big ass affie x dreadbread is a dude. Clones rooted superfast though so that's good. 

Katsu x bb temple.. I got all males, kinda bummed but wouldn't mind trying again. 
Another guava db male too. The males n pic


----------



## doniawon (Aug 31, 2016)

My dreadbread guava girl. hopefully more on the way!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Aug 31, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Big ass affie x dreadbread is a dude. Clones rooted superfast though so that's good.
> 
> Katsu x bb temple.. I got all males, kinda bummed but wouldn't mind trying again.
> Another guava db male too. The males n picView attachment 3769923


Thats a bummer. Hope your girls turn out fire.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 31, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Thats a bummer. Hope your girls turn out fire.


I know dude, first round like a week of plants mostly dudes.
But that how it goes! I'm excited to see next round


----------



## strayfox gear (Sep 2, 2016)

Dudes??? Uggghhh..noted..thanks for the updates...

We definitely need to see females..

I'll get a few more packs over to ya..shoot me an email.

Have a beautiful weekend.

stray


----------



## mendokush (Sep 2, 2016)

@strayfox gear this is my favorite pheno of Katsu x Afgooey/StarTrain.... looking to be a medium producer, but she's frosty and has the most unique smell of the bunch. She started off with the typical Kush, pine, earthy tones, but now picking up some lemon grass and musk. They are bouncing back from being over watered, do to me going out of town for work and leaving the garden in the care of my loving brother. They have shown no bad signs and so far are rock solid, two of the phenos are looking to be big producers. Will post some individual photos once I get them back in shape. They are right at 5 weeks from flip


----------



## doniawon (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow amazing work mendo n stray!!


----------



## mendokush (Sep 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Wow amazing work mendo n stray!!


Thanks brother, @strayfox gear deserves all the credit though, I'm just trying to not mess them up to bad lol... I have definitely made a few mistakes this round, but can not complain one bit, these ladies took the abuse and came back for more. Definitely going to run at least 3 of these phenos back to back to dial them in and really see what I can do with them. I truly don't feel I am bringing the best out of them and they are still impressing me.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 2, 2016)

mendokush said:


> Thanks brother, @strayfox gear deserves all the credit though, I'm just trying to not mess them up to bad lol... I have definitely made a few mistakes this round, but can not complain one bit, these ladies took the abuse and came back for more. Definitely going to run at least 3 of these phenos back to back to dial them in and really see what I can do with them. I truly don't feel I am bringing the best out of them and they are still impressing me.


U did well enough, Ill b grabbin a pack of those.
Shits bomb


----------



## mendokush (Sep 2, 2016)

doniawon said:


> U did well enough, Ill b grabbin a pack of those.
> Shits bomb


I'm still at least 5 weeks away from sampling and I would buy a pack as well


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 7, 2016)

Had a very welcomed visitor tonight, see if he hangs around for a bit.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 8, 2016)

Dreadbread cross loving life. Second pic in the back is another dreadbread.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 9, 2016)

Gut tells me this one will prolly be a male. Locktite Cali yo


----------



## doniawon (Sep 9, 2016)

Guava x dreadbread. I went ahead n took extra clones since she's a foot taller than everything else. Fatty stem.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 9, 2016)

So far all of my starfighter x cali that showed sex are male. Down to the last one I hope it a girl.its looking like 2 possible females with katsu x blueberry temple.tres dawg x ronnie barrett 1 female so far. And last but not least my sensi star x green warrior I have 2 males 1 hopefully female and the other 2 are mutants. Super slow in veg. While the rest are over a few feet tall there both 3 or 4 inches. Hoping the rest that have yet to show turn out female and are super fire.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 9, 2016)

Here's one of my starfighter x cali you males I'm keeping


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 9, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> So far all of my starfighter x cali that showed sex are male. Down to the last one I hope it a girl.its looking like 2 possible females with katsu x blueberry temple.tres dawg x ronnie barrett 1 female so far. And last but not least my sensi star x green warrior I have 2 males 1 hopefully female and the other 2 are mutants. Super slow in veg. While the rest are over a few feet tall there both 3 or 4 inches. Hoping the rest that have yet to show turn out female and are super fire.


I ended up with a couple mutant looking ones this round as well. Still rolling with them but are SUPER slow an sensitive to everything
One of my locktite Cali yo looks almost dead on to my dosido cross I'm running and is growing about the same pace.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 10, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Here's one of my starfighter x cali you males I'm keepingView attachment 3777233 View attachment 3777235


Wishing I kept my katsu bbt male.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 11, 2016)

Katsu x blueberry temple confirmed female


----------



## doniawon (Sep 11, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Katsu x blueberry temple confirmed female View attachment 3778489


Can I borrow that?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 11, 2016)

If you lived around here I'd give you a cut. If I find a good katsuxbbt male I'll dust a few bottom nugs and make a couple f2s. How did yours come out? Just noticed one of my tresdawg x ronnie B's is a female too. Maybe things are starting look up. I was getting sick of getting one male after another.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 12, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> If you lived around here I'd give you a cut. If I find a good katsuxbbt male I'll dust a few bottom nugs and make a couple f2s. How did yours come out? Just noticed one of my tresdawg x ronnie B's is a female too. Maybe things are starting look up. I was getting sick of getting one male after another.


Stardawg guava x db growing huge, looks perfect. Affie x db looks great as well..
Had all males with katsu bbt, but I had an amazing male but didn't keep it. Strays hookin me another pack to test!!.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 12, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> I ended up with a couple mutant looking ones this round as well. Still rolling with them but are SUPER slow an sensitive to everything
> One of my locktite Cali yo looks almost dead on to my dosido cross I'm running and is growing about the same pace.


Which dosidos cross? Inhouse?

Loctite cali yo should b funky


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 12, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Which dosidos cross? Inhouse?
> 
> Loctite cali yo should b funky


Was a a freebie in house pack from oes crypt keeper x dosido.


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 14, 2016)

NinjaTurtles×Starfighterf1
Dank dank beautiful nuggets. This one has a very complex aroma that is very hard for me to describe. All i know is its dank af and its gonna be some of the highest bag appeal ive ever grown.

I let her get a lil crispy, but chopped at 9 weeks. 

Aromas include, but are not limited to- cream, touch of lime, playdoh, forest, leather, chemmy. Lol it almost reminds me of the ninja turtle ice cream popsicle bars.

Stretch was minimal. 

She did pop a couple sacs on some lowers. But overall, her look and aroma of her buds are that of a winner.


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 14, 2016)

Mothers milk× RonnieBarret
3 phenos. All w similar aromas. 2 of them are super og aromas- black licorice, menthol, creamy kush. One pheno, the biggest tallest pheno has similar aromas but w a kinda lemony scent and not as kushy. One popped a few sacs seeding its lowers, the other 2 are stable.

Mm×rb1


mm×rb4 


Mm×rb5


----------



## strayfox gear (Sep 14, 2016)

Awesome job my friend..

That rb #5 cross looks like Ronnie Barrett's sister..

Thank u for running these. Gotta few new hot ones ready for ya..

Let me know which ones you have space for. Testers will be going out here in a few weeks.



GG4 verified jw cut


----------



## doniawon (Sep 15, 2016)

Apbx.. ur killin bro nice work!


----------



## mendokush (Sep 15, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> Awesome job my friend..
> 
> That rb #5 cross looks like Ronnie Barrett's sister..
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking lineup brother


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 15, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> Awesome job my friend..
> 
> That rb #5 cross looks like Ronnie Barrett's sister..
> 
> ...


Killing it as usual. Strayfox is on another level with all that fire. Who wouldn't want to test any of those.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 16, 2016)

Blessed!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 16, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3782347 Blessed!


Skunkva x rb????? 

Sounds killer @doniawon


----------



## doniawon (Sep 16, 2016)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Skunkva x rb?????
> 
> Sounds killer @doniawon


Speechless? 2nd gens Jp? 
Been eyeing tk and sk va... guess mss will have to wait.


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 16, 2016)

That Katsu x Blueberry Temple sounds incredible! I bet that will be tasty!! I want some! Lol


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 18, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> Awesome job my friend..
> 
> That rb #5 cross looks like Ronnie Barrett's sister..
> 
> ...


Bro id be honored to rock that tahoe/barrett and the tk/bbtemple! Sick ass x's btw bro!! But what are these cuts u speak of? Tk (manic) and gg4 (jw)? Forum members cuts?


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 18, 2016)

And i have 5 more ninja turtle×starfighters to pop. I really love this cross. Frosty af lime green white nugs. Unique loud odor! 

Id run whatever ninja turtle cross u threw at me cuz!! @strayfox gear


----------



## strayfox gear (Sep 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Bro id be honored to rock that tahoe/barrett and the tk/bbtemple! Sick ass x's btw bro!! But what are these cuts u speak of? Tk (manic) and gg4 (jw)? Forum members cuts?


Right on ..nt/sf sounds yummy..

small handful of testers will be making they're rounds in October/November..

Manic is a mod over at thcfarmer and on a few private forums...super good dude , super big on elite /tight circle cuts..

JW is Josey Whales.


----------



## shorelineOG (Sep 18, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> Right on ..nt/sf sounds yummy..
> 
> small handful of testers will be making they're rounds in October/November..
> 
> ...


What is the TK? I know Manic Grower has or did have an original Houston cut of Tx Shoreline and he has access to some other good cuts that stay in small circles.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 18, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> What is the TK? I know Manic Grower has or did have an original Houston cut of Tx Shoreline and he has access to some other good cuts that stay in small circles.


Triangle kush outta fla


----------



## doniawon (Sep 21, 2016)

Started 10 
Chem 91 x rb
And 5 
Katsu x bbt

Waiting for room to pop the rest


----------



## strayfox gear (Sep 23, 2016)

Awesome..

Round 2. Those were literally fresh off the vine without a cold snap. How's the germ rates?

Trying some new ways for pollen to fly at different times..

ttyl
*strayfox*

Triangle kush


----------



## doniawon (Sep 23, 2016)

5 of 5 katsu
0 for 10 sfv 91 chem x rb

But they will pop


----------



## apbx720 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ninja turtles × starfighter 
Straight f***in FIRE!!!


----------



## doniawon (Sep 23, 2016)

I can't see now, u keep blinding me.

Hope he releases that one!


----------



## strayfox gear (Sep 23, 2016)

0 out of 10...haha. awesome..

Those seeds were still sticking together before they were sent out..

I don't know why my girl sent those out..

Might need a long soak before they germ. Half peroxide half water.. peroxide will clean all of the terps off and allow the seed to crack way easier...

I'll get the dried cold snap beans sent out.

@apbx720 ..early Christmas..nice freaking job brother.

Just got back from my trip. Playing catch up.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 23, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> 0 out of 10...haha. awesome..
> 
> Those seeds were still sticking together before they were sent out..
> 
> ...


Tell her thank u!
I got one this am, the rest were resoaked, (distilled 1 ml rapid start) n put back in paper towel.

Both dreadbread crosses are 6' tall n bout half way through bloom!

Thanks again sf
What% peroxide, ill swoop some up


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 23, 2016)

Ok so any suggestions on this. I have 2 of the loas crosses that just are poor souls. They were in a mix of roots organic / ocean forest.watered with ro it's whole life besides so added cal mag (botanicare) on 1 occasion. I actually have three total looking like this bit everything else in garden thriving well. I did transplant back to a standard peat/perlite mix about two weeks ago. Still not much of a change.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 23, 2016)

For reference here is the room those guys(guess I should say hopefully gals)are in. And a shot of one other with similar problem but overall still healthy and moving along fine, also all are in the roots organic/OF mix with a little added perlite and fed only RO.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 24, 2016)

Looking like soil mix may be too hot for it. At first I would've said heat stress but that Roots/OF mix may be too hot or ph is off


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Looking like soil mix may be too hot for it. At first I would've said heat stress but that Roots/OF mix may be too hot or ph is off


Ya it just caught me as a little odd everything is in the same mix. And like 3/15 had problems like that or similar. I think at this point I may just move on from those 3. Thanks for the input


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 24, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Ya it just caught me as a little odd everything is in the same mix. And like 3/15 had problems like that or similar. I think at this point I may just move on from those 3. Thanks for the input


You should be good they'll grow out of that eventually once they get more mature to handle the mix. Some phenos just don't handle same regimen as their brothers or sisters. But yea usually I see that left curl from hot mix or ph or heat stress


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You should be good they'll grow out of that eventually once they get more mature to handle the mix. Some phenos just don't handle same regimen as their brothers or sisters. But yea usually I see that left curl from hot mix or ph or heat stress


Ya I was hoping for the same but I have already waited it out long enough, to the point I had to get another 315cmh to handle the other girls. Not a bad thing tho. Thanks for the input James, and congrats on that contest score


----------



## strayfox gear (Sep 24, 2016)

I had the same issues with alien rift...usually with wierd leaf curl I've noticed a calmag issue...but the edges of the leaf are super soft on these freaks..

Same mix, food, light and attention as the rest..just showing some kind of deficiency ..some hybrids are just picky..


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm gonna give them another dose of cal mag tonighy before I flip. I'm gonna hit them at lile 1/8th strength, most all have been extremely sensitive to nutes. thanks for the info


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 25, 2016)

Locktite Cali yo. Hoping for a female out of this one. Has killer sweet "kushy" with a hint of citrus on stem rub. Just has that funky potent smell in veg already.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 25, 2016)

Dreadbread afgooey startrain. This pack of testers overall has been my favorite. They just been kicking ass. This one has a odd skunky dirty diaper (best way to describe) smell going on. To my eye I also have female preflowers going on here.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Sep 26, 2016)

Yea my alien rifts did the same thing but once they started budding oh man did they turn out bomb.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 26, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Dreadbread afgooey startrain. This pack of testers overall has been my favorite. They just been kicking ass. This one has a odd skunky dirty diaper (best way to describe) smell going on. To my eye I also have female preflowers going on here.View attachment 3789997


At what height did u start blooming that baby?


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> At what height did u start blooming that baby?


Still in veg bro, had a few issues that caused me to run over, and wanted to make sure my clones were rooted. Added another light and finally in about two hours they will see darkness. They are all around 18-24" and have been topped once, some twice.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 26, 2016)

I got 5/5 katsu x bbt above ground. 
2/10 91' chem sfv x rb

Db x Stardawg guava and db x afgooey startrain are lacking light at the top but I just fixed that!
Lil over 6' from the ground. 
Ill hang a couple more 315s soon n give thrm more room and start steaking.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 26, 2016)

@doniawon you running the dB afgooey startrain as well? What your overall impressions so far if u are running it .


----------



## doniawon (Sep 26, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Still in veg bro, had a few issues that caused me to run over, and wanted to make sure my clones were rooted. Added another light and finally in about two hours they will see darkness. They are all around 18-24" and have been topped once, some twice.


I started those around the same, they get pretty big.


----------



## doniawon (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm gonna have a lot of fun with it!.
Smells amazing and seems to grow well. If everything goes as planned ill b setting up a sog with guava x db and afgooey x db tonight.
Think the babies are around 12"/15"


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I'm gonna have a lot of fun with it!.
> Smells amazing and seems to grow well. If everything goes as planned ill b setting up a sog with guava x db and afgooey x db tonight.
> Think the babies are around 12"/15"


Ya I can't wait. Those dB an the locktite Cali yo have me super excited. Sounds like I'm gonna be doing a little tying down this run.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I'm gonna have a lot of fun with it!.
> Smells amazing and seems to grow well. If everything goes as planned ill b setting up a sog with guava x db and afgooey x db tonight.
> Think the babies are around 12"/15"


How big were they when you flipped the dB afgooey startrain?


----------



## doniawon (Sep 26, 2016)

At 20", smaller than yours lol!


----------



## doniawon (Sep 27, 2016)

I put that 315 over top just before the pic.
Every branch requires staking, I'm hoping to pull over 10 per plant. Should'nt b an issue


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 27, 2016)

doniawon said:


> At 20", smaller than yours lol!


Sounds like I may have an interesting 2 months ahead lol


----------



## strayfox gear (Sep 27, 2016)

@doniawon 

they look awesome..that dreadbread is a little stretchy from the mango biche. bet they smell yummy and fill out real nice when dialed in...

did you get a pack of the dreadbread / starfighter or dreadbread / guava13 ???


----------



## doniawon (Sep 27, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> @doniawon
> 
> they look awesome..that dreadbread is a little stretchy from the mango biche. bet they smell yummy and fill out real nice when dialed in...
> 
> did you get a pack of the dreadbread / starfighter or dreadbread / guava13 ???


Ido, I have the dreadbread guava next to the dreadbread x afgooey in the picture.

Ill b setting up another table of dreadbread x guava and db x afgooey tomorrow. Just waiting on ballast to arrive.

I have another columbian ill b running with them.columbian fire- from shoreline genetics.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 29, 2016)

Last official boring pic. Room is set to 12 12 now .


----------



## strayfox gear (Sep 30, 2016)

those are far from boring brother..

flower pics are super sweet, but veg pics show which pheno they're leaning on right out the gates..

awesome updates...thank you..

everything has been documented.

80s black afghani


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey @strayfox gear , do you have a "tester form" that we (testers) could copy n paste n fill in the blanks for all the info u (breeder) want?? Nameen?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 1, 2016)

Katsu x blueberry temple


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 1, 2016)

Tresdawg x ronnie b


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 1, 2016)

My early suspicions of this locktite Cali yo being a male were right. First one I have found so far, bummed took cuts off this one in veg due to nose alone.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 2, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> My early suspicions of this locktite Cali yo being a male were right. First one I have found so far, bummed took cuts off this one in veg due to nose alone.View attachment 3795005 View attachment 3795006


It happens brother. I'd still keep him around he looks nice maybe make f2s so you can dive deeper into the strain that's what I'm doing. If it's something I like Allways f2 it so you can really explore the cross and find some true gems


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 2, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> It happens brother. I'd still keep him around he looks nice maybe make f2s so you can dive deeper into the strain that's what I'm doing. If it's something I like Allways f2 it so you can really explore the cross and find some true gems


He clones well lol both rooted and are off to the races. I will keep these cuts going to see if end up with a good female


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 2, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Katsu x blueberry templeView attachment 3794779 View attachment 3794780 View attachment 3794781 View attachment 3794782


Very nice! Gettin frosted up early, i see...


----------



## doniawon (Oct 3, 2016)

Afgooey startrain x dread bread


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 3, 2016)

Latest pull from the garden 5 males tonight. Talk about a bummer. 2 locktite Cali yo , 2 dreadbread afgooey startrain, 1 katsu but. Looks like I have another katsu bbt male as well just waiting for more defined flowers. Sorry for the poor quality pics


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 4, 2016)

Confirmed female dreadbread afgooey startrain.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 6, 2016)

Seedlings are moving along. Got 5 91 sfv x rb and 5 katsu x bbt.next round of afgooey x dreadbread and sd guava x dreadbread are going into bloom


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 6, 2016)

My laos that survived ended up bouncing back nice, and it's a girl.


----------



## strayfox gear (Oct 6, 2016)

Awesome @Gonefishn7420 

Did you get 5 chem 91/rb seeds to pop? Those seeds were so not ready to go out..lol..

I'm loving your dreadbread plants.

I can spot your guava 13 leaners. 

The guava male had big wide monster indica leaves. The afgooey startrain was more hybrid.


----------



## strayfox gear (Oct 6, 2016)

Most people know that I'm big on the month of October..theres a couple contest going on this month..

First contest, I'll be having a small photo contest of my gear only.. (yes it can be testers, strains, new, old, flowers, concentrates, veg etc....) Win a bodhi tee and some new fire hot off the press..... 

For the next three Sunday's, I'll post a new contest and call a winner at 4:20 pst.

If you wanna join the fun for this weekend, Tag the strain, #strayfoxgardenz and @straysmindset to be entered...

Post as many pictures as u want..
Only in the U.S .... 

As for seeds, Check with @headiegardens and @greatlakesgenetics this month. If you receive a pack with a pink ribbon or pink packaging. Know it's for a good cause.

Any profits on my end are donated to Making Strides. Ill be in Portland at fields park on the 16th and the Seattle center the 29th for the long walk..stay blessed...
#strayfoxgardenz#bodhiseeds
#breastcancerawarness
#pinkribbon#women#fightthefight
#pinkoctober#pink#pinkcannabis
#thc#cbd#cannabis#pnw#portland
#seattle#fuckcancer#fuckchemo 
#healingplants#420#cannabiscures 
#sharethelove#circleofblessings 

stay blessed.
stray


----------



## strayfox gear (Oct 7, 2016)

Male ratio is high this round..not just for you guys, but a ton of other people to.

I popped alien rift and came out with 9 males.

You guys are doing awesome.

I believe dreadbread afgooey-startrain will be the only one released due to the most documentation. I'm still waiting on more test results to come in. 

Lots of people are still setting on testers..

Hard to release a strain with only 3-4 results.

Hope everyone has a beautiful weekend.

*stray*

Bodhi's Stevie Wonder. One of his first crosses made, still hiding in the shadows.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Oct 7, 2016)

Come on people let's get stray some results so he can get the info he needs. Testers aren't handed out to sit in the drawer.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 7, 2016)

Something I just noticed. Different looking serrations on the fans of the dB afgooey startrain. Almost look like a saw blade.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2016)

Db x afgooey startrain


----------



## doniawon (Oct 10, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> Awesome @Gonefishn7420
> 
> Did you get 5 chem 91/rb seeds to pop? Those seeds were so not ready to go out..lol..
> 
> ...


I did get 5 to pop, the rest I'll b starting tonight. Also have barefoot doctor and strawberry milk x ssdd from bodhi that need to b popped!
I feel extremely lucky to have these testers! 
The guava is finally starting to pick up, I have about 6 in bloom as of now.
The afgooey startrain x db is a beast, I'll b getting a back up pack.
Thanks a million stray.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 11, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> My early suspicions of this locktite Cali yo being a male were right. First one I have found so far, bummed took cuts off this one in veg due to nose alone.View attachment 3795005 View attachment 3795006


Keep him bro! Make f2s or somn


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 11, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I did get 5 to pop, the rest I'll b starting tonight. Also have barefoot doctor and strawberry milk x ssdd from bodhi that need to b popped!
> I feel extremely lucky to have these testers!
> The guava is finally starting to pick up, I have about 6 in bloom as of now.
> The afgooey startrain x db is a beast, I'll b getting a back up pack.
> Thanks a million stray.


Bro, just gotta say, u got one hell of a green thumb, and you hunt thru plants quick af! We re lucky to have u in the community. Keep up the good work brother


----------



## doniawon (Oct 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Bro, just gotta say, u got one hell of a green thumb, and you hunt thru plants quick af! We re lucky to have u in the community. Keep up the good work brother


Bro, coming from u, I think I can now retire.
Peace. 

I'm glad to help in the hunt. Thank you, for the support n kind words!. 
Ps your garden is the beez kneez, always beautiful over there! Keep it up


----------



## doniawon (Oct 11, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Keep him bro! Make f2s or somn


I got them both (all) cloned n locked, but Ill b gettin a back up pack incase of a earthquake/hurricane etc. Lol
Co hurricane. Aka my wife


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 13, 2016)

Day 13 update
Front of pic is the dB afgooey startrain and behind that is the Ethiopian laos x blue berry temple. The laos was the smallest in the room when put in flower and now is almost the tallest.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 13, 2016)

Beeeutiful^^


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 13, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Beeeutiful^^


Thanks for the kind words bro
Hope to get close to your dB that thing is a beast and looking amazing


----------



## doniawon (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 14, 2016)

Killing it @doniawon


----------



## doniawon (Oct 14, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Killing it @doniawon


Thank u my friend!

I wanted to do an update but I can't get pics to load.
Everything's doing well time to keep an eye on the trichs. 

I'll try n post them later, I have 2nd gens of the db crosses over 4' already!!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice, can't wait to see them and the new run. I'll be keeping an eye out for them


----------



## doniawon (Oct 14, 2016)

Tk/bbt have been soaking for over 24 hours now and no action. 
Also the 91'sfv chem/ronnie barrett (5) have
Been soaking and only one more opened.
The other 5 katsu x bbt beans all popped and they are in cups


----------



## doniawon (Oct 14, 2016)

I just squeezed this thing for the first time in about a week, its hard as a rock.

I'm thinking each dreadbread cross will b over 13 ounces when dried and cured. Would not b surprised if I get more.
Smells are very loud. 

This thing is just under 6' and hsrd as a rock and super big around. Very oily aswell. Heavy funkthank u stray. I feel I owe u so much but I still want that bodhi tshirt w them stray beans


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 14, 2016)

There are bodhi shirts????


----------



## doniawon (Oct 14, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> There are bodhi shirts????


Yea bro, strays giving away seeds n shirts for cancer support contest!!! Rules are a page back. 
Think shoe or jbc might have them too


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 15, 2016)

Seriously tho, my bodhi tee i won from stray a while back is my most prized possession, after my plants of coarse. Kinda sad, i know. Lol


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 17, 2016)

Things finally picking up. 16 days in. dB afgooey startrain . Have not gotten the stretch I expected from her. Overall nothing bad to say so far, looking like she gonna fill in and be a nice yielder, and the frost is starting to come on as well.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 17, 2016)

Laos x bbt 16 days in as well. Still stretching up pretty good. So far I feel it will finish tallest in the room(started smallest) I am picking up a very subtle but nice sweet exotic/tropical fruit smell.


----------



## strayfox gear (Oct 18, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Tk/bbt have been soaking for over 24 hours now and no action.
> Also the 91'sfv chem/ronnie barrett (5) have
> Been soaking and only one more opened.
> The other 5 katsu x bbt beans all popped and they are in cups


Those seeds seem to have bullet proof shells. I gave them a scuff and they popped.

I can get ya some more to run if you'd like.

New gear, first time fem seeds next round.

Ive never been big on fem seeds, nothing against them at all, but I made a batch last round for a family member that can't clone. There's a few extras. Not many.

Let me know if u guys would like to give them a run.

Imagine they'll be freaking crazy.

Thanks for all the updates guys.

Everything has been noted. You guys have great documentation.

Stay blessed.
stray


Chem 4 pnw Quattro cut

Tahoe og


----------



## doniawon (Oct 18, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Seriously tho, my bodhi tee i won from stray a while back is my most prized possession, after my plants of coarse. Kinda sad, i know. Lol


Nope. Normal!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 18, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> Those seeds seem to have bullet proof shells. I gave them a scuff and they popped.
> 
> I can get ya some more to run if you'd like.
> 
> ...


I'm down to run anything your putting out, will be dropping next round of beans with in a week or two if u need/want anything tested


----------



## doniawon (Oct 18, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> I'm down to run anything your putting out, will be dropping next round of beans with in a week or two if u need/want anything tested


I second this.
I'd love another shot at tk. The others I should score a female!

Can't wait to see someone's katsu x bbt budded up


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 18, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I second this.
> I'd love another shot at tk. The others I should score a female!
> 
> Can't wait to see someone's katsu x bbt budded up


I can't either I had a little bad luck on my katsu x bbt and ended up with all males on what I managed to save.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2016)

Gonna dial down the hps to 600 n let afgooey x dreadbread ripen for one more week. Day 65 will b chop day, guava x dreadbread will go a tad longer..
2nd gens are just as big!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 24, 2016)

Day 24 update on the dB afgooey startrain. Got a couple shots she is looking great. Forgot to get shots of the laos x bbt had to round up a herm in the garden tonight


----------



## doniawon (Oct 25, 2016)

Guava 13 x dreadbread
After scopeing the trichs and seeing new foxtails I decided to take it. Smells and looks great.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 26, 2016)

Well done @doniawon killed it bro!!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank u gf. Bud is gonna b very good too. Afgooey need to tightn up but its turning gold.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> View attachment 3814449 View attachment 3814455 Guava 13 x dreadbread
> After scopeing the trichs and seeing new foxtails I decided to take it. Smells and looks great.


Damn shes huge! Nice yeild huh, what she smell like?


----------



## doniawon (Oct 26, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Damn shes huge! Nice yeild huh, what she smell like?


Smells like a bowl of mangoes n guavas.

Very loud


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 26, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Smells like a bowl of mangoes n guavas.
> 
> Very loud


Can't wait for the smoke report


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 27, 2016)

Here we go...

Super duper excited! I'm planning on documenting this test grow here, in this thread. As soon as the beans pop they're going into living soil.

The female in this cross is the clone only, J.W. cut of GG#4. She was hit up by Stray's Blueberry Temple stud, the real deal D.J. Short's version of Blueberry.

Honored to be working with Strayfox and these exceptional genetics.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 27, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Here we go...
> 
> Super duper excited! I'm planning on documenting this test grow here, in this thread. As soon as the beans pop they're going into living soil.
> 
> ...


Id love to test sadly tent is packed lol


----------



## doniawon (Oct 27, 2016)

OTE="Crab Pot, post: 13083260, member: 570682"]Here we go...

Super duper excited! I'm planning on documenting this test grow here, in this thread. As soon as the beans pop they're going into living soil.

The female in this cross is the clone only, J.W. cut of GG#4. She was hit up by Stray's Blueberry Temple stud, the real deal D.J. Short's version of Blueberry.

Honored to be working Strayfox and these exceptional genetics.


View attachment 3816052[/QUOTE]
Cant wait to see what u do with these!!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 28, 2016)

Day 28 first up is dB afgooey startrain and the laos x bbt .both getting emergency transplant tomorrow, I'll get a better update after that.


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 29, 2016)

on like donkey kong


----------



## doniawon (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3817468 on like donkey kong


Where you buy from


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 29, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Where you buy from


Theyre testers from the man himself- @strayfox gear . 

I didnt pay money for them, but theyre not free. the required currency is not money, its time and documentation.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 29, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Id love to test sadly tent is packed lol


OES also, carries sytayfox


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> View attachment 3817468 on like donkey kong


Where did you cop the tk x gg4?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Where did you cop the tk x gg4?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I got tahoe×gg4 fem, @JDGreen got tk×gg4 fem. all testers


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 29, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> I got tahoe×gg4 fem, @JDGreen got tk×gg4 fem. all testers


Man those are some sweet crosses. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## doniawon (Oct 29, 2016)

Smoke report for
Guava 13 x dreadbread
Finished 1 female
Indoor
Coco
Organic/synthetic
Bag appeal: 7
Elongated sativa spears, dark green nice frost squishy
Low density
Foxtails
Odor: 10
Super sharp tropical fruit very loud 
Potency: 7.5
Endless ceilings racy spacey, intial bong hits like taking off to the moon
Duration of high: 45 min to an hour
Keeper:yes, super nice sativa. 
Taken at 60 days, mite issues caused a slightly shorter flower time than anticipated, but I feel it ran its course. will play with harvest times in the future. 

Thanks strayfox gardens
And apbx( I stole your smoke report layout)


----------



## apbx720 (Oct 30, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Smoke report for
> Guava 13 x dreadbread
> Finished 1 female
> Indoor
> ...


Sweet report bro! sounds like a killer cross! tropical fruit saty! yum!


----------



## doniawon (Oct 30, 2016)

apbx720 said:


> Sweet report bro! sounds like a killer cross! tropical fruit saty! yum!


Guava 13 x db is a great sativa. Was very pleased!
Next is the afgooey x dreadbread.ill get a report on this in a couple days after a lil jar time!


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

System Engage






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Joedank (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> System Engage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the lineage on the white haze ??


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Nov 5, 2016)

Joedank said:


> What's the lineage on the white haze ??


Believe it's a pheno doc d found in topdawg white haze. Look up topdawg white haze.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 6, 2016)

Day 36 dB afgooey startrain


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 6, 2016)

Day 36 laos bbt


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 6, 2016)

Anyone have any pics or info on strays sensi star x green warrior testers? Popping 5 for an upcoming run. I've followed the entire thread but don't recall seeing any info.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 8, 2016)

Afgooey puree
Afgooey x dreadbread
Indoor
Coco
Organic/syn
Bag appeal: 7.5
Density: medium
Odor: 8
Very pleasing smell, fruity spearmint
Potency: intial test 7 after a month cure 8
Duration: bout an hour with proper cure
Keeper: yes if you fancy sat doms, especially columbian mango biche.
Bloom duration: 62 days from flip!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 8, 2016)

Sounds delicious


----------



## doniawon (Nov 8, 2016)

Took 10 beans but I got a katsu x bbt female?


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 8, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Took 10 beans but I got a katsu x bbt female?


Only 1of 5 on your second round?!?! If so that's crazy


----------



## doniawon (Nov 8, 2016)

I got 15 beans total, 1 confirmed, and about 4-5 more to go
I gotta grab some cuts.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 8, 2016)

Afgooey puree 2nd gen katsu x bbt. Have two confirmed. They look mean as hell'91 skva x ronnie barrett


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 8, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I got 15 beans total, 1 confirmed, and about 4-5 more to go
> I gotta grab some cuts.


Ya I don't blame ya there bro. The Afghan puree looking good. They are consistent, all I have seen an what I have running all look very similar. Looking great bro


----------



## doniawon (Nov 8, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Ya I don't blame ya there bro. The Afghan puree looking good. They are consistent, all I have seen an what I have running all look very similar. Looking great bro


Couple cocks on the bottoms in the light dep areas..on my puree. Nothing major but keep an eye out.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 8, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Couple cocks on the bottoms in the light dep areas..on my puree. Nothing major but keep an eye out.


Thanks for the heads up don't need any more of that this round.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

White haze x Ronnie barret 4/4 up in ~30 hour.




the gg4 x bt are taking a bit longer, have 2/4 up and moving, no sign of movement on the other two beans yet but it's only been a day and a half so not a bad start.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 10, 2016)

Puree day 41. starting to stack up real nice.


----------



## strayfox gear (Nov 14, 2016)

you guys are kicking ass.
theres been a few that's been released. and a few nice ones that got put to the back burner.

I don't expect every cross to be a heater..but I do look for clear pictures that i can share with the community..

you guys are the ones that play a huge part in releasing a cross.
I definitely wanna thank you guys for the updates. I document everything.

have a beautiful week.
stay blessed.

*stray*


----------



## 1kemosabe (Nov 18, 2016)

Any one of these do well outdoor? Particularly earlier finishing, mold/pm resistance. Or handle a few colder days ok. Not looking for big yeilds as much as nice quality.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 19, 2016)

Day 50 puree tester flash on pic.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 19, 2016)

Man I slept on those mothers milk ronnie Barrett beans. Hopefully they get dropped again


----------



## doniawon (Nov 19, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Day 50 puree tester flash on pic. View attachment 3835074


Looks really good ..great job gf.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 19, 2016)

QUOTE="Gonefishn7420, post: 13147052, member: 925158"]Day 50 puree tester flash on pic. View attachment 3835074[/QUOTE]
Ive been playing with harvest windows on afgooey puree and the earlier stuff has been far better 48-52 day range..fwiw..
Gf, yours looks perfect


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks bro means alot. She turned out better than expected with the few problems I ran into. Can't wait to give it a try. I'm gonna try to hold off for Thanksgiving well see though. I prolly gonna let her got 54-56. Just works out best for me and I believe she's ready now pretty much.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 19, 2016)

Think the afgooey shines through early, I'm going to let one go forever n see if I can get db to shine through


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 20, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Think the afgooey shines through early, I'm going to let one go forever n see if I can get db to shine through


That will be interesting to see what she does how long ya thinking like 70?


----------



## doniawon (Nov 20, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 post: 13148343 said:


> That will be interesting to see what she does how long ya thinking like 70?


Yea...till fade sets in heavy..b a min


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 20, 2016)

doniawon said:


> Yea...till fade sets in heavy..b a min


Keep us posted on that trial run for sure. I'm very interested to see what that does.


----------



## doniawon (Nov 20, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Keep us posted on that trial run for sure. I'm very interested to see what that does.


Will do. At day 44 now so bout a month out. My last puree!!


----------



## strayfox gear (Nov 22, 2016)

all these testers are looking very yummy..

hope everyone has a happy turkey day.

stay blessed

*stray
*
chem 91 (skunk va cut)


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 24, 2016)

First taste of the puree tester nug. Was quick dry with no jar time. Still has a sweet pine flavor with a hint of grapefruit or a citrus fruit that leans the grapefruit way. Can't quit put my finger on it. I will have a detailed report when everything gets finished and has some jat time. Happy turkey day everyone.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 24, 2016)

The laos x bbt came down tonighy at 8 weeks on the mark(give like 3 days for transition). This girl had a rough go round but still produced good nugs. Everything is nice and dense. First impressions on smell are a very sweet earthy blueberry. Not that snack you in the face blueberry candy smell. Closer to a plate of fresh ripe blueberrys.


----------



## strayfox gear (Dec 8, 2016)

Sweet. I got to sample this last weekend @Gonefishn7420 . Super Blueberry saty..

Anyone else still running this katsu/bbt cross? don't know if I'll let this one go. I need way more testing on this freak.

Hope everyone is having an awesome Christmas ..love this time of year.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 9, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> Sweet. I got to sample this last weekend @Gonefishn7420 . Super Blueberry saty..
> 
> Anyone else still running this katsu/bbt cross? don't know if I'll let this one go. I need way more testing on this freak.
> 
> ...


I really want too lol


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for the opportunity to run these @strayfox gear , will have a final report with in a week. Wanting to give them a little time in jars.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 9, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> Sweet. I got to sample this last weekend @Gonefishn7420 . Super Blueberry saty..
> 
> Anyone else still running this katsu/bbt cross? don't know if I'll let this one go. I need way more testing on this freak.
> 
> ...


I would love to looks delicious


----------



## Chef420 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey Strayfox. I was on glg recently taking advantage of their sweet anniversary deals. I had intended to pick up a pack of RO-day-o (sp?) drive which I had been eyeing for a while. 
Do you plan on producing more beanz? What would you suggest as a replacement?


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 10, 2016)

What are the chances of getting some GG#4 x Ronnie Barrett (Deadly G) crossed up, just curious @strayfox gear ....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 10, 2016)

More Cruz missile


----------



## strayfox gear (Dec 10, 2016)

hey guys..check out headiegardens on instagram.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 14, 2016)

strayfox gear said:


> hey guys..check out headiegardens on instagram.


I second and tripple that recommendation. Best service hand down anywhere. Hell take care of ya.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 14, 2016)

Final report on the he Afghan puree and the Ethiopian 75 laos x bbt. 

First up puree: 

Was fairly easy to grow.

Yield: slightly above average. 
Structure. I topped mine and indeed up with two nice stacking colas and filled in nice. 
Smell: nice exotic tropical fruit/flower 
Tast: taste as smells just has a hint of a fruit I can't put my finger on (mango?)
Effect: overall nice average to above average middle of the road effect. Nice sativa props but did have a nice light body to it. Great work @strayfox gear


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 14, 2016)

Disclaimer: the laos was right next to a plant I had herm so it did receive a nice dusting. With that said I'm going to forgo so of the category due to being not true info. Overall I like this plant an will run again to give it a fair shot. The smoke was a very nice I got a nice earthy blueberry smoke that had alot more body effect then in the head. I will report when next run is done on these. Thanks @strayfox gear


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 22, 2016)

So a couple of males showing from my White haze x Ronnie barret and gg4 x BBT testers. 

Wh x RB 1









Wh x RB 2








gg4 x BBT 1














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 27, 2016)

My gg4 x BBT females




















got 2 of those and one White haze x Ronnie barret confirmed female right now. So 3 males 2 females for the gg4xbbt, and 1 female 2 males and 2 unknown for the White haze x RB. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## strayfox gear (Dec 30, 2016)

Awesome. Cool report @Gonefishn7420 ..That ethi/Laos cross is so unique. 

Plants look sweet @kmog33 . Digging the beds.


I get lots people asking about the katsu crosses..Haven't seen much. 25 packs were gifted out to test, 6 results came in. 

I'm sure some guys are still sitting on them. That's why we do tight circle testing. You guys are the ones that help get these genetics out to the community. 

Plus you get first crack at anything new.

Thank you.

Hope you guys have a beautiful holiday.

Stay blessed.

*stray*


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Dec 30, 2016)

@strayfox gear I have 5 more Ethiopian loas I'm gonna drop. See what else she holds. Thanks again


----------



## strayfox gear (Dec 30, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> @strayfox gear I have 5 more Ethiopian loas I'm gonna drop. See what else she holds. Thanks again


Those freebies are going to fun to dig through brother.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 31, 2016)

Scored Cruz missile and samurai  should be some heat in those


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 31, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Scored Cruz missile and samurai  should be some heat in those


Man I thought you was finished bean shopping? Relapsed again huh?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I thought you was finished bean shopping? Relapsed again huh?


yeah I slipped up. Figured they're Christmas presents to myself so they don't really count right?. 2017 I'm turning over a new leaf


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 3, 2017)

Gg4xbbt 1








#2








White haze x Ronnie barret




group






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2017)

Gg4 x BBT 1




gg4 x BBT 2




White haze x Ronnie barret






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2017)

More of my big pheno gg4 x BBT














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2017)

Gg4 x BBT stacking
















laggers. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 15, 2017)

One of the lagger where haze by Ronnie barret is a dude. Will post pics in a bit. One still not showing. So of 8 planted got 3 girls, 4 males and one undetermined. Just about right ratio wise. Girls all stacking really nice. One is significantly frostier than the others. All good looking. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## toddwalker33 (Jan 15, 2017)

Is there any bank to get some of strays bbt crosses at besides GLG?


----------



## toddwalker33 (Jan 15, 2017)

I was looking for specifically gg4 x bbt and sensi star x bbt


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jan 15, 2017)

toddwalker33 said:


> I was looking for specifically gg4 x bbt and sensi star x bbt


Not sure what he has in stock but headiegardens on IG . And OES carries stray as well


----------



## Crab Pot (Jan 22, 2017)

I popped a pack a tester pack of gg4 x bbt and only got one female. She's in a 25 gallon pot and will be going into flower in a couple days.



 




These are the last males I culled, a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## strayfox gear (Feb 1, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> I popped a pack a tester pack of gg4 x bbt and only got one female. She's in a 25 gallon pot and will be going into flower in a couple days.
> 
> View attachment 3882576
> 
> View attachment 3882578


Awesome. Thanks for sharing brother. 

Bbt has been put on the back burner. He's real picky on who he wants to romance. More male dominate and is tough to pair with OGS and kushes. Sucks for me cause that's a lot of what I run.

Plus it will take a ton of time and testing..I like moving forward..

Hope your well my friend.


----------



## strayfox gear (Feb 2, 2017)

12 testers left..

*STARFIGHTER F2*
MILF straycut
NINJA TURTLE / GUAVA13

*INSTANT KARMA*
WHITEDAWG straycut
TAHOE OG dvg cut
STARFIGHTER / CALI-YO
WHITE HAZE docd cut

*NINJA TURTLES*
BUBBA KATSU
MOTHERS MILK bodhi cut
DRAGONSOUL-STARFIGHTER F1
GG#4 JW cut

*SKUNK 91 REMIX*
CHEM 4 pnw cut
TRIANGLE KUSH


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 2, 2017)

Gg4 x BBT












White haze x Ronnie barret










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## strayfox gear (Feb 2, 2017)

sweeeeet.

looks like some crazy totem pole action.

are u gettin any blueberry on these @kmog33 ?

love those beds.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

Some beautiful plants in here @strayfox gear . I dig your world is mine picture above


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 2, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> sweeeeet.
> 
> looks like some crazy totem pole action.
> 
> ...


Not much nose yet, a bit of berry coffee on that one. Really stacking nice under not much light at all. Liking what she's putting it so far. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## strayfox gear (Feb 3, 2017)

awesome..noted

thanks for sharing brother.


----------



## pilsung (Feb 5, 2017)

lots of beautiful in this thread. had to do some searching to find it and glad i did. 
maybe i missed it but i didn't notice any info on the strain i'm trying to find info for: fantasy island x big sur holy bud. 
i've got five that'll be starting flower in a few days, boys will be culled as they appear, along with ten wake of the dragon. a couple other strains from other breeders as well, but i'm having a brain fart as to what they are. 
can you help me out with what to expect for flowering time, growth structure and possible terpine profiles i can expect from the f.i. x bshb? 
you've got some impressive genetics to work with. i'm really looking forward to see what both of your stains produce. seeing as i got 100% germ rate and i've been impressed with their vigor i'll be dropping the pack of stevie nicks to run next round. 
if you're still looking for testers it would be an honor and a pleasure to run any one or two strains you'd care for me to. i won't sit on 'em and i'll post pics of their progress. if you want any info on my experience and/or pics of my set up i'll be glad to oblige.


----------



## strayfox gear (Feb 11, 2017)

@pilsung post away brother.

Such a cool cross. 

I would recommend topping multiple times or your gonna end up with a big green tower. Lol

Few guys on IG had some nice runs with her. 

Most lean on the hybrid saty side..Look for the sweet exotic island flowers aroma...


----------



## pilsung (Feb 25, 2017)

well, i'll post some pics when the site gets fixed. guess the main guy that's responsible for that is having some serious health issues at the same time as network this is on got attacked as well as the owner being away for other business responsibilities. i hope IT dude is doing ok and recovers soon.


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 26, 2017)

Loving the terpenoids on my gg4 x bbt girl @ day 28... straight up blueberry candy!!! 
Smells absolutely delicious 

Hoping we can post pics soon.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 26, 2017)

Gg4 x BBT

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 26, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Gg4 x BBT
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Awesome looking pheno you found! Nice big fat gorgeous colas brother!!


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's my gg4 x bbt @ day 28 Hope these colas get fat like yours did @kmog33 

Loudest plant in the room. I really hope the blueberry candy smell persist... it's an amazing aroma!


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 26, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Here's my gg4 x bbt @ day 28 Hope these colas get fat like yours did @kmog33
> 
> Loudest plant in the room. I really hope the blueberry candy smell persist... it's an amazing aroma!
> 
> ...


Looks like your structure is more gg4 Dom, I got all BBT in that area. I have a really cool blueberry glue nose. I'm hoping she fills in, still a bit fluffy but great looking plant for sure. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crab Pot (Feb 26, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Looks like your structure is more gg4 Dom, I got all BBT in that area. I have a really cool blueberry glue nose. I'm hoping she fills in, still a bit fluffy but great looking plant for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Right on... sounds super tasty! Awesome job bro!!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2017)

phenos 1 and 2 of gg4 x BBT. Really nice blueberry haze and blueberry glue smells off them. Fat colas. The shorter pheno is much denser than the fat cola. 

The next are my White haze phenos. One may get culled. Just not shaping out.


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Crab Pot (Mar 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> phenos 1 and 2 of gg4 x BBT. Really nice blueberry haze and blueberry glue smells off them. Fat colas. The shorter pheno is much denser than the fat cola.
> 
> The next are my White haze phenos. One may get culled. Just not shaping out.
> 
> ...


Man I'm jealous, those are beautiful and your going to have some killer, killer smoke!! I was fortunate to get a nice sample of the white haze recently and was floored by the quality of the buzz... I found it to be exotic, cerebral, euphoric, motivating with extremely positive vibes!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 6, 2017)

Almost chop time for this gg4 x BBT.
















the second getting close




White haze x Ronnie barret just behind




the second pheno may get the axe






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 14, 2017)

Finished gg4 x BBT. Will get second one of and White haze x RB up in a bit.






















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 14, 2017)

this is the White haze x Ronnie barret that finished in less than 12 weeks. He other got culled as I don't have the time or space for long flowring Sativa's. Both the gg4 x BBT and White haze x Ronnie barret smell almost identical, just standard haze/white widow sativa smell. The glue cross is a little louder but no real blueberry or glue terpz at all, just sativa evergreeny smell. 

As indicas are what help me medically and sats are counter my medical stuff I probably won't end up smoking either of these, so will try to get a smoke report when I have a patient around that does sats. 

Edit: these will be donated to a patient that is always asking for sats, so this grow helped out a few people. Glad to have had the opportunity to test these. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## strayfox gear (Mar 22, 2017)

excellent report @kmog33 . you crossed the finish line...im still waiting on a few more reports to come in before i release these.

new tresdawg-starfighter f1 and iraqi stud testers coming out for spring time..

so far they have been absolutely amazing.

heres 2 phenos just at 4 weeks..super frosty and super sweet bubba chem fuel ripping out of these little guys.


katsu bubba / tresdawg-starfighter f1 
 



hope everyone is well and healthy.

ttyl
stray


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 22, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> excellent report @kmog33 . you crossed the finish line...im still waiting on a few more reports to come in before i release these.
> 
> new tresdawg-starfighter f1 and iraqi stud testers coming out for spring time..
> 
> ...


That looks great, looks like a heavy girl, how long was flowering time on that one sounds like a sweet mix. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## strayfox gear (Mar 22, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> That looks great, looks like a heavy girl, how long was flowering time on that one sounds like a sweet mix.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


shes only at 4 weeks brother..im sure shes going to be a fast finisher.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 22, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> shes only at 4 weeks brother..im sure shes going to be a fast finisher.


Haha, she looks great, didn't know if you had run any others yet. That katsu does nice things to anything it touches. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## strayfox gear (Mar 22, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Haha, she looks great, didn't know if you had run any others yet. That katsu does nice things to anything it touches.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


right..lol..katsu is one of my favorite indys out there..


im working on some new reversed fem crosses next round too..imo, they play their part especially for the guys that have small gardens and low plant count like myself....i totally get it...

kinda sucks for the community cause demand has been high and everything is always slow on my end due to plant count and testing.... fingers crossed for the fem run..definitely something new for strayfoxgardenz..

i need to figure out a way to clone myself..lol

stay blessed my friend.

stray


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 22, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> right..lol..katsu is one of my favorite indys out there..
> 
> 
> im working on some new reversed fem crosses next round too..imo, they play their part especially for the guys that have small gardens and low plant count like myself....i totally get it...
> ...


Haha I feel that. I fortunately live where I have a space limit not a plant limit. But the wife limits me to a 10x10 for both my plants and my music equipment haha. Probably good because I'd more than likely have some nice vegging plants growing in the kitchen or something. Let me know anytime you need some space and I will make room. I like watching your work and it's nice to be a small part. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Mar 26, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> excellent report @kmog33 . you crossed the finish line...im still waiting on a few more reports to come in before i release these.
> 
> new tresdawg-starfighter f1 and iraqi stud testers coming out for spring time..
> 
> ...


That's some heavy frost early on those girls can't wait to see them finished up, should be insane considering the lineage, nice work.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Mar 26, 2017)

@kmog33 nice looking buds and report. Much respect for donating the meds to a person in need, does the soul good see kindness like that , especially these days. Best wishes to all and funk blessings.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Mar 28, 2017)

Apologies to Strayfox for the delayed start. Luckily I keep my veg time relatively short so we should be on our way here soon...

Tresdawg x starfighter and starfighter/caliyo x instant karma have all begun veg... 90% of the beans popped in 12 hours... Nice germ rates Stray,,


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 2, 2017)

@strayfox gear got some more of your goodies to add to my collection. Congratulations your latest releases.they all look great (as usual)


----------



## pilsung (Apr 3, 2017)

when you said in the description that wake of the dragon bleeds red when trimmed i thought you were being more poetic than literal. but nope
 
starts off looking black

and dries to a deep crimson red
prior to getting their heads cut off:

 
and today five weeks into flowering:

 

i've made some growers errors that i'll fix next round with the clones. girls are some nitrogen hogs.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey stray I hear so many good things about your gear I got a couple tents would love to test some gear if you still do that is it ro day o I believe is the one I saw and I must say excellent work I know what it takes to breed and stabaliZe and that is a lot of time my friend blessings..


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 4, 2017)

Gg4 x ninja turtles and mothers milk x ninja turtles getting dropped


----------



## MoonTang420 (Apr 4, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> right..lol..katsu is one of my favorite indys out there..
> 
> 
> im working on some new reversed fem crosses next round too..imo, they play their part especially for the guys that have small gardens and low plant count like myself....i totally get it...
> ...


Haha you can clone me brother !! I'm addicted to cannabis cultivation lifestyle and breeding interests me the most I am trying to upgrade to a commercial property where I can do whatever inneed to I have an investor in the works of finding me a place we can blow out


----------



## pilsung (Apr 7, 2017)

fantasy island x big sur holy bud @ about 6 weeks
 
 
a little less stretch than the nitrogen hog wake of the dragon girls it's surrounded by. and by a little i mean like 10 - 20% versus 250%. so unfortunately she's not getting the light intensity she deserves. i'll judge with how she finishes if it's worth running a full round of her clones.

closer look at the wake of the dragon.
  
looking good to be finished in a couple weeks. most of what i've run for a while has gone 10 or longer so it feels really quick to be ready in only 8.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Apr 19, 2017)

@strayfox gear is the skunk91 remix the 91 skva x rks or is it the 91 skva x skunk91? Or something else lol thanks for your time and best wishes to all.


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 21, 2017)

I've been so freaking busy with family stuff, I left this thread hanging. 

@cripplecreek77 

That sk91 remix is Chem91 skva / new rks stud..I believe it's black deaths brother..Which is rks 15..

Love that rks line aka Shirley Sterling skunk.

Old skunk 91 is Chem91 jb/ rks

There's some new a1 work coming to..I believe he's using my Iraqi line. That a1 is yummy.

Ttyl
stray


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Apr 21, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> I've been so freaking busy with family stuff, I left this thread hanging.
> 
> @cripplecreek77
> 
> ...


Thanks for the answer brother, I understand being busy with the family man if I'm not working I'm spending as much time with my son as I can manage. Thanks again and best wishes brother.


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 21, 2017)

I'll post a tester thread here in the next week or so. 

Keep your ears on guys.

I'm sure they will go quick.

stray


Kromes white


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 26, 2017)

Sour Blue Haze flower rosin - gorilla glue #4 x blueberry/temple

Amazingly loud beautiful blueberry glue terps and one of the best daytime highs ever!!


----------



## pilsung (Apr 27, 2017)

fantasy island x big sur holy bud cut about 65 days


----------



## pilsung (May 4, 2017)

check this out, her sister chopped one week later. would it be un pc to call her the negress pheno?

 




 

darkest complected girl i've ever grown.


----------



## strayfox gear (May 4, 2017)

@Crab Pot that looks amazing brother. Id like to try a little on our next lunch.

@pilsung dude, those look super yummy. love that purple. thats a rare one that pops up every once in a while.


Im still playing catch up. ill put the tester post up asap.


ttyl
stray


----------



## PigTrotter (May 12, 2017)

Got some smoking mirrors beans soaking. I am looking forward to trying some stray fox gear. Really small beans. The smallest i have seen.


----------



## hayrolld (May 12, 2017)

@strayfox gear - I know you will come up with a cooler name, but let that holy fantasy cross out please! Even without the black pheno those lines would be irresistible crossed


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 12, 2017)

Grabbed some Smoking Mirrors, Guava Slayer, and Green Warrior Black Leaf pheno... ooooh shit


----------



## naiveCon (May 14, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> I'll post a tester thread here in the next week or so.
> 
> Keep your ears on guys.
> 
> ...


 Would like to know where to get some of this !!


----------



## strayfox gear (May 17, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> @strayfox gear - I know you will come up with a cooler name, but let that holy fantasy cross out please! Even without the black pheno those lines would be irresistible crossed


my wife named that line holy bud island..
shes a yummy line. i believe theres still a few packs left.

you guys should hit up my rep, JP....super good people..carries my new and some old releases, docd's gear, some of bodhis and soon alien genetics.

Hit him up for a list. [email protected] 

A few set backs and still waiting on a cold snap for the new testers.


ill put up a small list here in a little bit.

bubba katsu's sister, bubba blanco


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 17, 2017)

bubba blanco got my bubba hardo


----------



## strayfox gear (May 18, 2017)

Hey guys.

Here's a few heaters that need tested asap. Only US shipping until I move.


So first off id like to say thank you to the guys that have been testing..You guys are the ones that make it possible for a strain to be released..


Second..If you can drop right away, take clear pictures and post updates when you have time. Perfect. If not, that's totally okay. You can try next round.


Please pick 5 strains that catch your eye. 1-2 will be chosen. only pick what you have room for. For the guys that tested great last round. You can pick a few.

Fyi, Only 3 packs to each strain will be tested atm. first come first serve.

I'll delete as they disappear.

send over a pm on choices.


MALES*

STARFIGHTER f2*

chem 4 pnw cut
good medicine f3 skunk pheno stray cut
iraqi 66 short pheno bodhi cut
chem91 wyrm cut


PURPLE KANDAHAR

starfighter f1 stray cut
jack 10k bodhi cut
dragonlayer bodhi cut
kromes white
ninja turtles #3 stray cut
zamaldelica / rks bodhi cut


IRAQI*
mothers milk bodhi cut
tresdawg stray cut
ninja turtles #2
rollin 88
80's black afghani
gg4
ninja turtles #3


NINJA TURTLES*

triangle kush
80s black afghani


The guys that so called tested for me last round and decided to just hold onto them and not drop right away like they said they would. Then turn around and decide to breed with testers. Laaaaaaame. You've been put in the don't ask book.

Have a blessed evening

Ttyl
stray

Purple unicorn b cut


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2017)

Sorry for the lag on posting these are just starting to be picture worthy. Delayed about a week since I got these but they're all up and running. Three buckets like this, will keep posted as things get more interesting than this haha. 

Iraqi x chem iv
Iraqi x ninja turtles
Bubba katsu x ninja turtles 
Iraqi x Rollin 88






Not using anything of yours to breed with @strayfox gear, not yet anyway . I'll definitely ask first, but I don't release unworked shit anyway so it's be a while before you saw any of it pop up mixed in, haha. Kinda shitty on other testers, everyone trying to be blomer from buttplug genetics up in here. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 18, 2017)

Ugh i'd be all over those testers, but i'm pages deep now in what seeds I wanna run and still need to drop my last pack of Red Eyed Genetics testers. 

PEOPLE GET ON THIS!


----------



## MagicGenetics (May 18, 2017)

Hit me up if you need numbers ran I just got a new 5x5 (have 3x3, and 6x6) for more tester flowering room. I am currently in flower on 1 tester for Bodhi, and Greenpoint each and 1 for Doc_D(in veg). Hell's Angel OG x Snow Lotus for Bodhi, Cookies and Cream x Red Headed Stranger For Gu, TK x TGE for Doc. Bodhi and Gu's runs are almost half way through flower in my 6x6. Then Doc's girls will be ready to flip, so my 5x5 is empty. I run 630 w cmh 3kR-bulb(red Spectrum) and a 600w MH on 50%-75%power. No real preference all of it is fire I have Tunnel Vision and Smoking Mirrors I'm running TV next then SM on the side for headies I love your work. My email for testing is ckohl79 at yahoo com.The time and effort you and some others put in your work is impeccable sir thank you. Blessings and Bountiful Harvests to you and yours. Lol just had to go into stripper mode to post my yahoo lol forgot it was a link .


----------



## Alien dream (May 20, 2017)

Hi Strayfox, what's the best way to contact you about becoming a tester?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (May 21, 2017)

Alien dream said:


> Hi Strayfox, what's the best way to contact you about becoming a tester?


Dude, seriously like 4 posts above... Jesus


----------



## MagicGenetics (May 21, 2017)

Lol literally almost woke up my 2 year old thanks for that @cuddlesthesheep made my night.


----------



## strayfox gear (May 21, 2017)

@kmog33 super cool you jumped right on these.. Im sure youll be in the lead again this round..

You can pick anything off that list brother..

As for breeding with my genetics, absolutely..I encourage people to breed with my gear..If you can give credit and ask permission, im 100% all yes and please do...

What bothers me is they show pictures of the males they kept and a few shots of some females that are all knocked up with f2's..

I had a few clowns last round try and give out a bunch f2's to a vendor before i even released the strain..thats just freakin crazy..

I get why a ton of breeders are all going inhouse to test...it makes sense..


I only give a few days for testing and then i close the window...Tomorrow will be the last day testing here at riu. i gotta give my other spots a chance too.

@MagicGenetics thank you brother

@Alien dream send over a pm my friend


@cuddlesthesheep theres been a pretty big handful from here that has reached out so far..

testers go out over the next few weeks guys..keep an eye out.

have a beautiful weekend

ttyl
stray


----------



## kmog33 (May 21, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> @kmog33 super cool you jumped right on these.. Im sure youll be in the lead again this round..
> 
> You can pick anything off that list brother..
> 
> ...


Man, I felt bad because I had to clean out my room after last run and lagged a week on dropping. All of them are about to catch up to some other testers I have running ATM that had a bit of a head start. I'm really excited to see what the Iraqi crosses put out, ninja turtles is one of my favorites of yours so I definitely got a good mix this run. 

I was confused for a while as to how some of these guys were putting out 100+ strains a year and then I realized it's easy to put out tons of crosses when you don't grow your females out before you breed them. Kinda fucked on these dudes to use your testers for that. 

I have a few breeders I'm kind of leaning towards more due to general stability even in F1 gen, (ie bodhi). Picking parents, seeing how they grow out, then testing them before release is a lot of work for f1s when you're just trying to pump out strains. 

Mad respect to guys like you and bodhi that put the time into selection and testing. I'm happy to run whatever to help out whether or not it fits my personal medical needs because its benefits the community to have decent/selected genetics available and testing random parent bagseed bs isn't really for me.



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Head (May 21, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> @kmog33 super cool you jumped right on these.. Im sure youll be in the lead again this round..
> 
> You can pick anything off that list brother..
> 
> ...


that's fucked up..... Karma catches up. 

I don't want to ask yah to name names but it would be nice to know who to stay away from


----------



## Vato_504 (May 21, 2017)

Skunk Remix


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Skunk Remix View attachment 3946562


Are these available now? I'd give my left nut and possibly my right too, to get some of these


----------



## Vato_504 (May 22, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Are these available now? I'd give my left nut and possibly my right too, to get some of these


I doubt it. Got these from a auction. Sharing is caring and if I make more I'll let you know.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I doubt it. Got these from a auction. Sharing is caring and if I make more I'll let you know.


Oh cool mate, no worries! Mate, that would be sweet if you do, cheers!


----------



## pilsung (May 23, 2017)

was having a hard time making up my mind what strain(s) to start, one of those things i consider a good kind of problem to have, so i said chuck it and dropping all three 
seven of each triangle kush x ninja turtles, wyrm's chem '91 x starfighter and iraqi '66 x starfighter



i just started flowering round a few days ago so these will get a good long veg. before getting flowered. i'm not familiar with the genetics so i don't know to expect, but i believe there's great things coming.
thank you stray fox, stay blessed.


----------



## northeastmarco (May 23, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> my wife named that line holy bud island..
> shes a yummy line. i believe theres still a few packs left.
> 
> you guys should hit up my rep, JP....super good people..carries my new and some old releases, docd's gear, some of bodhis and soon alien genetics.
> ...


Jp is a good dude,dealt with him a couple times. Always on point.


----------



## higher self (May 23, 2017)

Somebody test that Zamaldelica x RKS. Personally I wouldn't of hit the zam with a skunk (kinda seems cliche) but I bet it's still a nice cross. Ah I read that wrong Zamaldelica/rks is the mother & purple kandah the male. Haha a bit to much indica in that cross for me I rather grow the Zam's as is.


----------



## strayfox gear (May 27, 2017)

higher self said:


> Somebody test that Zamaldelica x RKS. Personally I wouldn't of hit the zam with a skunk (kinda seems cliche) but I bet it's still a nice cross. Ah I read that wrong Zamaldelica/rks is the mother & purple kandah the male. Haha a bit to much indica in that cross for me I rather grow the Zam's as is.



Awesome, good thing this wasnt made for you brother. You just ripped this cross apart.

bodhi made this for himself.

As for the purple k, this was actually made for a dear friend..

Plus im 100% indy freak at heart. thanks for bringing in the great energy.

stay blessed
stray


----------



## higher self (May 28, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> Awesome, good thing this wasnt made for you brother. You just ripped this cross apart.
> 
> bodhi made this for himself.
> 
> ...


No doubt man defiantly not for me but still be cool to see someone test um for ya. Don't see many working with the Zamaldelica so I got some cool Zam crosses coming down the line. I popped seeds looking for a males & got all females haha


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2017)

Skunk91 Remix.. Smelling like gun smoke and fireworks smoke.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks Stray....
Gonna keep it simple, coco, cwo nutes, 6-7 week veg.... a little tweaking here and there.


----------



## bellas6 (Jun 3, 2017)

Got some testers in the mail today. Thanks S.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jun 3, 2017)

Received my blessing in from stray today as well. Got both strains I was really hoping for  
 
Will pop both strains as soon as my new patients card comes in. Should be any day now, can't wait. Thanks stray brother


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks @strayfox gear-got them today-dropped 3 of each tonight


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 3, 2017)

7 outta 7 already popped for me...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 6, 2017)

2/3 on mmilk x Iraqi & chem x starfighter testers so far


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 9, 2017)

Up potted mmilk x Iraqi a.k.a. Bombs over Baghdad & chem x starfighter a.k.a. Foo Fighters last night


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 9, 2017)

Got mine all situated, thought I lost one, but it was hiding in the Coco on me...lol
B4 n after, hopefully I have the stretch alleviated.


----------



## hydgrow (Jun 9, 2017)

One of my strayfox testers at only 3 weeks! I do not usually have this much bud production and tricromes this early.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 9, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> One of my strayfox testers at only 3 weeks! I do not usually have this much bud production and tricromes this early.View attachment 3957984


 What strain Hyd ?? Looks awesome !!


----------



## hydgrow (Jun 9, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> What strain Hyd ?? Looks awesome !!


Thats mothersmilk x ninja turtles


----------



## Crab Pot (Jun 12, 2017)

Chem 4 pnw cut x Skunk 91' remix 

These two are testers looking good @ day 17 of 12/12. #2 is the taller of the two phenos. Beautiful work @strayfox gear ....

#1


#2


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bubba katsu x ninja turtles male
Bubba katsu x ninja turtles unknown 
Rollin 88 x Iraqi unknown 
Ninja turtles x Iraqi unknown
Chem iv female and mutant






















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 14, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> One of my strayfox testers at only 3 weeks! I do not usually have this much bud production and tricromes this early.View attachment 3957984


Looking awesome man, should have some donkey dicks on your hands by the end of flower!! 



Crab Pot said:


> Chem 4 pnw cut x Skunk 91' remix
> 
> These two are testers looking good @ day 17 of 12/12. #2 is the taller of the two phenos. Beautiful work @strayfox gear ....
> 
> ...


Rea healthy looking plants man, nice one!! 



kmog33 said:


> Bubba katsu x ninja turtles male
> Bubba katsu x ninja turtles unknown
> Rollin 88 x Iraqi unknown
> Ninja turtles x Iraqi unknown
> ...


Looking good Kmog, those bubba's have some fat leaves!!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 16, 2017)

Ninja turtles x Iraqi male














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 16, 2017)

How can an Aussie acquire some Stray gear? That TKS 91 looks and sounnds ridiculously good


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jun 17, 2017)

Just acquired Blueberry Chem (Chem4/Blueberry) and Blue Cali yo/Purple Kandahar. I have a shit ton of seeds to run but I think I'm gonna have to move those blueberry chems to the front of the line.


----------



## bellas6 (Jun 17, 2017)

Update on my testers not very exciting but a story has to start somewhere.
6 Turtle/Iraqi babies made it then I accidentally killed one so tally is 5 for the Ninja Turtles/Iraqi.
7 for 7 on the Zam/Kan.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 17, 2017)

They are looking good @bellas6
We started pretty close to the same time, I lifted my light here so you guys can take a peek in at mine.
7 kromes/kandahar


----------



## hydgrow (Jun 17, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> How can an Aussie acquire some Stray gear? That TKS 91 looks and sounnds ridiculously good



Great lakes genetics. Rmail him for a more accurate shipping quote. He WILL make sure you get them. And his freebies make uo for half the high shipping. Lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 17, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Great lakes genetics. Rmail him for a more accurate shipping quote. He WILL make sure you get them. And his freebies make uo for half the high shipping. Lol


Cheers man, I hadn't realised DBJ sold Stray's gear, I'll flick him an email! Cheers dude


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 18, 2017)

Rollin 88 x Iraqi indica and bubba katsu x ninja turtles females.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hydgrow (Jun 19, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Cheers man, I hadn't realised DBJ sold Stray's gear, I'll flick him an email! Cheers dude


Okay but make sure to "Rmail" him like I said! Lmao

let us know how it goes with GLG brother.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 19, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Okay but make sure to "Rmail" him like I said! Lmao
> 
> let us know how it goes with GLG brother.


Hahahahaha I hadn't even noticed that LOL! 

I spoke to DBJ, he doesn't have any of the TKS unfortunately! Ah well!


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 19, 2017)

Cannot fucking decided what to run next. Stray, bodhi, topdawg, thug, and green team are all fighting for the spot. Ugh sometimes I wish I wasn't a seed addict.


----------



## hydgrow (Jun 19, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Cannot fucking decided what to run next. Stray, bodhi, topdawg, thug, and green team are all fighting for the spot. Ugh sometimes I wish I wasn't a seed addict.



Maybe 3 of each? And please dont say things like your last sentence. Lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 20, 2017)

@strayfoxgear much love, you weren't kidding when you said you had a REAL indica for me. The Rollin 88 x Iraqi indica has insane fat leaves, bubba katsu x ninja turtles is thick too but not the same at all.


























Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 20, 2017)

2/3 on mothers milk x Iraqi & chem x starfighter testers up potted to solo's-also gotta couple bodhi phone home & starflight guava seedlings as well


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jun 20, 2017)

Got 6 out of 7 Good Medicine f3 x Starfighter f2 to pop. Starting off good.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 29, 2017)

2/3 mothers milk x Iraqi (b.o.b.) & 1/3 chem x starfighter ( foo fighters) testers cruising along


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 4, 2017)

Mothers milk x Iraqi(b.o.b.)&chem x starfighter(foo fighters ) testers probably up pot in a week or so


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 4, 2017)

One of my seven Kromes/Purple Kandahar chugging right along..
Not really sure what the white spots are, but hampered by plenty of insects as they are vegging in an open plant station under t5,s.


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 5, 2017)

Chem 4 (pnw cut) x Skunk 91' remix tester - almost 6 weeks of 12/12


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 5, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Chem 4 (pnw cut) x Skunk 91' remix tester - almost 6 weeks of 12/12
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972778
> View attachment 3972779


@Crab Pot -Your pics of that strawberry diesel cut & this tester look kill dude-nice work


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 6, 2017)

Stoked on my of Sour Blue Haze (GG4 x Blueberry/Temple)!!! Loud aromas and flavors of blueberry glue with a unique and refreshing minty finish. Beautiful daytime buzzzzzz....


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 9, 2017)

Green Warrior flipped over to 12/12 three days ago.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jul 9, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Green Warrior flipped over to 12/12 three days ago.View attachment 3975307


Black leaf pheno?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 9, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Black leaf pheno?


I wish. These were older stock my friend.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jul 10, 2017)

Went along and soaked some mothers milk (b cut) x iraqi indica with the good Medicine f3x Starfighter f2. 7/7 about two weeks from seed


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 13, 2017)

Up potted 1 mmilk x Iraqi (b.o.b.)& 1 chem x starfighter (foo fighters)-flip in a month or so


----------



## strayfox gear (Jul 17, 2017)

Hey guys,

You guys are really off to a great start. 

So cool to see the off springs to some of these rare/elite lines.

Theres lots of medical value on some of the testers this round. Im slowly getting into cannabinoid numbers and super focused on the healing process more then anything. 

Its been a while since ive been on any forums...I would stay on here day light to dark if i could. lol

My job has relocated so i had to send all of my elites to Portland. Im at stand still atm with out a garden. Wich feels great so i can focus more on family and the next adventure...

Im working a few new lines next round and will be looking for testers here soon.

Here a few studs that have been brought into the new #circleofblessings breeding program.

RKS #4 F4 
DEEP CHUNK #1 F2 
STARFIGHTER F1
BUBBA KATSU REVERSED

Only a few new projects this round. There are a few stinky skunk crosses coming. Started working some of Bodhis rks and some of Duke Diamonds skunk lines as well...

As for the sk91 remix..Ive been getting a ton of requests thrown at me... IMO, to much testing on whats solid and whats not with this freak... It takes a lot of time and space that i dont have atm. Bodhis rks is a little testy indoors. Not all but some crosses just belong outdoors.. I did find a really cool RKS 33 that was very solid. Im hoping that one will be the ticket to unlock some cool stable hybrids, especially for bodhi.


Hope everyone's having a beautiful summer.
Try and stay cool and keep your babies extra watered.

Stay blessed
ttyl
stray

BODHIS RKS 33 F4
 
WILLIAMS WONDER 89 SSSC


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 17, 2017)

Chem 4 (pnw cut) x skunk 91' remix tester


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 20, 2017)

I got lucky and the single Green Warrior seed that I dropped is a female. She's two weeks from the flip.


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 27, 2017)

7 weeks into veg here, not too overly large, dunno, maybe its the nutes that I am using...


----------



## WogFlower (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello fellow growers on the stray path. First time caller, long time listener... Sorry if sharing last year's news is annoying.

I picked up Afgooey Puree (Stray's Dread Bread/ Afgooey Startrain cross) from GLG. GLG tx was flawless. I chose them in part because of the logs and shares on this thread, and because I saw a Dread Bread girl that was a unique monster of a plant. And because Stray brings the good/right energy to the party, imho.

9 of 9 popped with similar size and vigor. We were sure that we had 7 of 9 Fem's in veg, but we ended up with 3 of 9: AP5, AP7 and AP8. 

Photos are week 3.5, impressively advanced flowers for their age.

AP5 has a more delicate branching structure and many more budding branches/sites than 7 or 8. Buds are smaller and have a greener cast, slightly less frost. Super sweet fruity tones.

AP7 has more masculine branching, large and distinctive knots on the branches that look like knuckles. Far fewer budding branches, but they are all shaping up to be epic totems. Fascinating nose, not sure how to describe. Fruity chem? Began life slightly runty (relative to her sisters and brothers)and we judged her harshly. Now she looks like the magic totem pole pheno.

AP8 seems like a cross between 5 & 7. 

We generally choose one girl to run with, but I am not sure which of these AP's I love most. The stacking poles on 7 are a thing to behold, but the nose on 5 and 8 are unique and promising.

Any thoughts on Afgooey Puree experience and how these compare to tester pheno's appreciated...

AP5
 

AP7
 
AP8


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2017)

WogFlower said:


> Hello fellow growers on the stray path. First time caller, long time listener... Sorry if sharing last year's news is annoying.
> 
> I picked up Afgooey Puree (Stray's Dread Bread/ Afgooey Startrain cross) from GLG. GLG tx was flawless. I chose them in part because of the logs and shares on this thread, and because I saw a Dread Bread girl that was a unique monster of a plant. And because Stray brings the good/right energy to the party, imho.
> 
> ...


Looks good brother. You gonna have a hard time choosing from the looks of it, they all frosty as hell.


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 4, 2017)

Green Warrior is looking like a champ!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 5, 2017)

Stray testers mmilk x Iraqi (b.o.b.) & chem x starfighter (foo fighters) getting the flip when spaces open up


----------



## naiveCon (Aug 6, 2017)

Anyone else here running the kromes/purple kandahar testers ?

Kinda curious where you're at, if you are...


----------



## bellas6 (Aug 7, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Anyone else here running the kromes/purple kandahar testers ?
> 
> Kinda curious where you're at, if you are...


One of my Iraqi/Ninja testers moved outside to let him do his thing


----------



## chronic68 (Aug 16, 2017)

hey could someone point me in the right direction for some bodhi tester a email address or something to plead my case to. thanks!


----------



## WogFlower (Aug 16, 2017)

What an amazing strain is this Afgooey Puree. My three phenos discussed above have become shockingly different beasties. AP 5 has a zillion mini totems, AP 7 has around a dozen giant totem cola's, and AP 8 is the goldylocks in the middle. The bud structure is unlike anything I have seen before - maybe those landrace genes coming through. 

AP7: 


AP8:

AP5:


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 16, 2017)

WogFlower said:


> What an amazing strain is this Afgooey Puree. My three phenos discussed above have become shockingly different beasties. AP 5 has a zillion mini totems, AP 7 has around a dozen giant totem cola's, and AP 8 is the goldylocks in the middle. The bud structure is unlike anything I have seen before - maybe those landrace genes coming through.
> 
> AP7:
> View attachment 3996054
> ...


DAMNNNNNNN Looking good fam


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 17, 2017)

Stray testers mmilk x Iraqi (b.o.b.) & chem x starfighter ( foo fighters ) cutting clones & flowering this weekend


----------



## naiveCon (Aug 28, 2017)

If it could go wrong, it has...
Veg light fell on plants, aside from some leaf burn, I guess I'm lucky my plants survived.

So I got them flipped last week, my light timer crapped out last night, and didn't cycle the lights off, so my tent overheated needless to say..

Hopefully I got this under wraps now...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 28, 2017)

Chem x starfighter (foo fighters)tester-been flowering a couple days


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 28, 2017)

Mmilk x Iraqi (b.o.b.)-think its a male


----------



## chronic68 (Aug 28, 2017)

hey @strayfox gear hook me up with some of your tester these look like fire hit me up


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 29, 2017)

chronic68 said:


> hey could someone point me in the right direction for some bodhi tester a email address or something to plead my case to. thanks!


The cutoff for this round of testers has passed. Also this is a Strayfox thread not Bodhi, altho they are buddies I think it would be best to keep it in that thread.


----------



## chronic68 (Aug 30, 2017)

@cuddlesthesheep i came here for bodhi testers originaly but em digin staryfox gear i just got some bodhi testers and some tga crosses but im hangin out till next tester round here there are some fire crosses by @*[URL='https://www.rollitup.org/members/strayfox-gear.898998/']strayfox gear *i mean* mothers milk x iraqi*_* fire!!*!_ dont harsh my vibe cuddles im stoked to find a craft breeder working with quality genetics  [/URL]


----------



## chronic68 (Aug 30, 2017)

WogFlower said:


> What an amazing strain is this Afgooey Puree. My three phenos discussed above have become shockingly different beasties. AP 5 has a zillion mini totems, AP 7 has around a dozen giant totem cola's, and AP 8 is the goldylocks in the middle. The bud structure is unlike anything I have seen before - maybe those landrace genes coming through.
> 
> AP7:
> View attachment 3996054
> ...


bomb nice work man


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 30, 2017)

chronic68 said:


> @cuddlesthesheep i came here for bodhi testers originaly but em digin staryfox gear i just got some bodhi testers and some tga crosses but im hangin out till next tester round here there are some fire crosses by @*strayfox gear *i mean* mothers milk x iraqi*_* fire!!*!_ dont harsh my vibe cuddles im stoked to find a craft breeder working with quality genetics


...? Then support him/them and buy their gear. Do you even have any strayfox? Just begging everyone for testers ain't the way.


----------



## chronic68 (Aug 31, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> ...? Then support him/them and buy their gear. Do you even have any strayfox? Just begging everyone for testers ain't the way.


it is when your a tester im not a new grower just new to rollitup dont judge me cuddles i ant been asking for you to hit me up mind ya business


----------



## maxamus1 (Aug 31, 2017)

chronic68 said:


> it is when your a tester im not a new grower just new to rollitup dont judge me cuddles i ant been asking for you to hit me up mind ya business


Must say ur not making the best first impressions.


----------



## chronic68 (Aug 31, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Must say ur not making the best first impressions.


hey im not here to pick a fight and im not gonna spread negative vibes i only started a roll it up to try and get a hold of strayfox because i respect his work and would like to be part of it as a tester as soon as strayfox hits me up yall will be rid of me sorry for the thread interruption yall are killing it


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 31, 2017)

Go to great lakes genetics and buy his gear


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 31, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Go to great lakes genetics and buy his gear


especially now that the site is up & running...


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Aug 31, 2017)

chronic68 said:


> it is when your a tester im not a new grower just new to rollitup dont judge me cuddles i ant been asking for you to hit me up mind ya business


This is a public forum dumbass. Wtf you expect. Jesus Christ.


----------



## chronic68 (Aug 31, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> This is a public forum dumbass. Wtf you expect. Jesus Christ.


i ant gonna argue with you cuddles


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Aug 31, 2017)

I am a bit of a bean hoarder and I have resorted to using a spread sheet to keep track of them all and have supported many breeders but never have I asked them for testers or free seeds. If I did or do it most certainly won't be like chronic68 that's just rude. Testers are not free candy being thrown off the back of float they require work.

That being said let's get back to this thread being about strayfox gear and not chronic68.

I have nothing indoors atm (Crazy EX) but am thinking of getting some rolling. Short list is stacking up fast so I'm going to start 5 of each Daisy May, Barefoot Doctor, Orange Sunshine, Mothers Milk maybe one more. 

Has anyone grown or tried the Daisy May recently ? One test grow of the Barefoot Doctor that I've read stated that they got headaches from this high cbd cross and was wondering if anyone had a similar experience with Daisy May?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh before I forget whats the new drop on GLG ? Most have no descriptions like happy place or pilot light ? Sour Blue Haze sounds good it may make the list !!!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 1, 2017)

Chem x starfighter testers (foo fighters) root porn-8 days-gonna find room & pop some more


----------



## higher self (Sep 1, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Oh before I forget whats the new drop on GLG ? Most have no descriptions like happy place or pilot light ? Sour Blue Haze sounds good it may make the list !!!


I had my eye on that as well. I want to get some SF gear eventually.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 2, 2017)

wow been online since OG days and never joined here. lol But I see Stray is here so had to join to watch the testers and gather info. Stray any Bucket list or chem / starfighter seeds going to be dropped anywhere?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 2, 2017)

wow reading through..I didn't know the Old Skunk was the JB cut now I have to add that to my list as well


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 2, 2017)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> wow been online since OG days and never joined here. lol But I see Stray is here so had to join to watch the testers and gather info. Stray any Bucket list or chem / starfighter seeds going to be dropped anywhere?


 Keep an eye on his ig account for drops..


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 2, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Keep an eye on his ig account for drops..


Oh I'm on his IG but it's mostly rare auction seeds nowadays


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 3, 2017)

chronic68 said:


> it is when your a tester im not a new grower just new to rollitup dont judge me cuddles i ant been asking for you to hit me up mind ya business


So who have you tested for so far? Who are you testing for now? How many testers have you done grow logs & reports on?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 3, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> So who have you tested for so far? Who are you testing for now? How many testers have you done grow logs & reports on?


Bro he didn't ask for your input and he ain't gonna argue. Mind your own business.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 3, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Bro he didn't ask for your input and he ain't gonna argue. Mind your own business.


this a thread Cuddles why ya bustin my balls man ruining my mojo lmao , don't make me take of my Ninja Turtle under roos & put on my big boy undies lmfao, seriously he says he's a tester I was just curious & asking a question I wasn't looking to argue


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Sep 3, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> this a thread Cuddles why ya bustin my balls man ruining my mojo lmao , don't make me take of my Ninja Turtle under roos & put on my big boy undies lmfao, seriously he says he's a tester I was just curious & asking a question I wasn't looking to argue


I was being tongue and cheek dude. Copying the stupid shit he said to me. I was being obvious wasn't i?


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 4, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> I was being tongue and cheek dude. Copying the stupid shit he said to me. I was being obvious wasn't i?


yes you were, j/k kidding bro obviously the only Ninja Turtles I'll own is in a pack of Sugar High I'm buying :0)


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Sep 4, 2017)

SAMMYB913 said:


> yes you were, j/k kidding bro obviously the only Ninja Turtles I'll own is in a pack of Sugar High I'm buying :0)


and for those who are here that are actual Stray fans & customers lol you all know what talking about lmao


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 4, 2017)

Stray tester mmilk x Iraqi (b.o.b.)-lookin good-goin in to flower soon


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 14, 2017)

So I am about 3 weeks into flowering, out of 7 tester seeds, 4 ladies, 3 males... pretty darn good!!

The ladies are moving a little bit slow but they,re a touch bit finicky to dial..

Kromes x Purple Kandahar
Couple random shots....


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 14, 2017)

Stray tester chem x starfighter(foo fighters) day 20-lookin good


----------



## WogFlower (Sep 15, 2017)

Afgooey Puree Update

Week 9, Flushing...

AP7: Beastly huge cola's. Dread Bread genes coming through? The story is that Dread Bread was so named because the cola's were so huge as to cause dread of potential rot. But they do not rot, apparently. They are dense and robust and smell divine.

AP8: Would be large buds if not compared to her sister. They have a shape reminiscent of Green Crack - nice dense pine cone or mini Christmas tree shape. 

AP5: Huge number of buds, but may suffer to a degree form the dreaded LBD (low bud density). Probably not going to make the cut... 

AP7: (note the sharpie is a few inches in front of the cola. The thing is goofy huge...)

 

AP8:

 

AP5:


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 16, 2017)

Stray tester chem x starfighter(foo)-frosty so far for day 22


----------



## chronic68 (Sep 16, 2017)

WogFlower said:


> Afgooey Puree Update
> 
> Week 9, Flushing...
> 
> ...


dank great job


----------



## WogFlower (Sep 16, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Stray tester chem x starfighter(foo)-frosty so far for day 22View attachment 4011238


Sweet frosting marching out on those young leaves - looks promising!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 16, 2017)

WogFlower said:


> Sweet frosting marching out on those young leaves - looks promising!


Thanks bro-i agree looks good so far-that afgooey you got goin looks kill


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 17, 2017)

@AmericanGrower508 
Big drop @DC Seed Exchange


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 20, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> @AmericanGrower508
> Big drop @DC Seed Exchange


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 20, 2017)

4 weeks into flowering today..

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 20, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> 4 weeks into flowering today..
> 
> What do you guys think ?


*Snake oil.*


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 20, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> 4 weeks into flowering today..
> 
> What do you guys think ?
> 
> View attachment 4013532 View attachment 4013533 View attachment 4013534


Looks like its comin along-maybe a lil more nitogen


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 20, 2017)

You are gonna really lose on yield if you don't feed your plants some ferts. At this stage of flowering I hit them with a mix of fox farm big bloom, cal mag, and molasses. A good dose will carry you thru until the last few weeks where it should fade anyways. Its gonna take 3 or 4 days for your leaves to darken back up. But that's why they're yellowing... cannibalizing itself in order to make buds. 
Feed them girls bro


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 20, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> You are gonna really lose on yield if you don't feed your plants some ferts. At this stage of flowering I hit them with a mix of fox farm big bloom, cal mag, and molasses. A good dose will carry you thru until the last few weeks where it should fade anyways. Its gonna take 3 or 4 days for your leaves to darken back up. But that's why they're yellowing... cannibalizing itself in order to make buds.
> Feed them girls bro


 Been feeding them heavily, not sure if I'm liking the nutes that I'm using....
Feed flush feed flush

Been adding Cal Mag into CWO 
coming of age 0-3-11


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 20, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Been feeding them heavily, not sure if I'm liking the nutes that I'm using....
> Feed flush feed flush


I would assume what you're feeding it doesn't have enough N. Maybe you were giving it flowering nutes too early? Either way good call by bubby.

Not sure if you're into organics or bottled nutes... But I'll make a couple suggestions.... buildasoil.com offers a top dress with an immense diversity of nutes that will surely fix any of your deficiencies occurring. Fox farm bottled nutes have always treated me well also. Options either way you grow


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 20, 2017)

Love BAS  good call @SensiPuff


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 20, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I would assume what you're feeding it doesn't have enough N. Maybe you were giving it flowering nutes too early? Either way good call by bubby.
> 
> Not sure if you're into organics or bottled nutes... But I'll make a couple suggestions.... buildasoil.com offers a top dress with an immense diversity of nutes that will surely fix any of your deficiencies occurring. Fox farm bottled nutes have always treated me well also. Options either way you grow


 I really appreciate everyone's help, I run in Coco and I usually use the canna products, which I've had excellent luck with.

On this particular run I tried a new product by Cold War Organics, I used their Bud bread for veg and when I flipped into flowering I use their product called coming of age + cal mag.

I didn't really want to switch up nutes although unimpressed..
My latest grow with Canna is absolutely kicking it.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 20, 2017)

Unfortunately I've always ran soil, so it looks like my help ends here.
But, it sounds like you already know the issue and will be able to avoid this on future grows. Good luck and happy growing


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 20, 2017)

Chem x starfighter testers(foo fighters)-day 26-super impressed -frosty as hell & smells like gas


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 21, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> I really appreciate everyone's help, I run in Coco and I usually use the canna products, which I've had excellent luck with.
> 
> On this particular run I tried a new product by Cold War Organics, I used their Bud bread for veg and when I flipped into flowering I use their product called coming of age + cal mag.
> 
> ...


Bud bread is designed to be used in flower with Coming of age. From 1.5 tbs in veg to 1 tbs in flower. I would have kept using it until about the end of week 4 then stopped. Your plants need Nitrogen I would give them either the Bud bread or my favorite N additive Alaskan Fish Emulsion sold at Wally world for like $8


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 22, 2017)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Bud bread is designed to be used in flower with Coming of age. From 1.5 tbs in veg to 1 tbs in flower. I would have kept using it until about the end of week 4 then stopped. Your plants need Nitrogen I would give them either the Bud bread or my favorite N additive Alaskan Fish Emulsion sold at Wally world for like $8


 Maybe I screwed up then,

I was using one teaspoon per gallon of pH,d water of bud bread right up until I put them into flowering, including the day I put them into flowering.

Then I switched to the coming of age, same dosage.
I was under the impression not to use the bud bread during flowering.
Funny, I seemed to get more response out of the plants when I flushed,

I reverted one of the plants back to the Canna, just to compare the differences.

I guess it's all a learning curve...
I have since added cal mag to my waterings.


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 25, 2017)

So I switched some stuff up... starting to get the frost on...4.5 weeks,
Kromes white/purple kandahar


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 25, 2017)

Chem x starfighter testers (foo fighters)-day 31-killin it so far


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## chronic68 (Sep 29, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> 4 weeks into flowering today..
> 
> What do you guys think ?
> 
> View attachment 4013532 View attachment 4013533 View attachment 4013534


looks good kinda a cookie like structure


----------



## chronic68 (Sep 29, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Chem x starfighter testers(foo fighters)-day 26-super impressed -frosty as hell & smells like gasView attachment 4013799 View attachment 4013800 View attachment 4013801


fire


----------



## chronic68 (Sep 29, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> View attachment 4018430


do you touch your buds with bare hands? itd explain the brown hairs. if not its probably no big deal but brown hairs that early always bother me lol


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 29, 2017)

chronic68 said:


> do you touch your buds with bare hands? itd explain the brown hairs. if not its probably no big deal but brown hairs that early always bother me lol


 I never touch my buds, maybe because that particular plant is outside...


----------



## Craigson (Oct 4, 2017)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I am a bit of a bean hoarder and I have resorted to using a spread sheet to keep track of them all and have supported many breeders but never have I asked them for testers or free seeds. If I did or do it most certainly won't be like chronic68 that's just rude. Testers are not free candy being thrown off the back of float they require work.
> 
> That being said let's get back to this thread being about strayfox gear and not chronic68.
> 
> ...


Pm’d


----------



## strayfox gear (Oct 5, 2017)

Damn, Awesome job guys.

I've been MIA on the forums due to kids, pregnant wife, school, new job and old parents. Lol...

It's been a little quiet with out a garden.

I'm sure I'll be in full swing here soon. 

New gear/reversed/CBD/CBG/CBN/landraces/heirloom lines coming soon..

Hope everyone is having a beautiful fall. Love love love this time of year..

I'm over on IG a lot more if you guys ever wanted to venture over there.


I'll be at the Emerald Cup this year.

I'll have some yummy goodies who ever shows up. 

Hope everyone is healthy and well ..


Stay blessed
Ttyl
Stray

New Strawberry Honey..GG4/Ronnie Barrett



TAHOE OG /GG4 REVERSED


Duke diamonds HEADBAND/C99 testers


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 5, 2017)

That strawberry honey looks amazing.

Good work stray


----------



## strayfox gear (Oct 5, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> That strawberry honey looks amazing.
> 
> Good work stray


Right on brother..

She's gonna be a fun one for the rosin press dudes...


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 5, 2017)

It was the headband X c99 that caught my eye on IG. Even among all the bud porn in my timeline, those lime green calyxes and almost black leaves really stood out. I will be watching for those to stop.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Oct 5, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> Right on brother..
> 
> She's gonna be a fun one for the rosin press dudes...


Got your smoking mirrors pack as seedlings right meow. Super stoked to see this Ronnie Barrett male do it's indica magic


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 5, 2017)

Day 41 stray testers chem x starfighter (foo)-the taste test is still to come but damn iam lovin this-frosty,nice size buds at this stage-not much stretch 1.5x & roots easy-if taste & potency are there-this is a keeper bro


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 5, 2017)

1 more pic-chem x starfighter


----------



## chronic68 (Oct 6, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> Damn, Awesome job guys.
> 
> I've been MIA on the forums due to kids, pregnant wife, school, new job and old parents. Lol...
> 
> ...


beautiful work man


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Oct 6, 2017)

A couple of katsu x Blueberry Temple


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2017)

Damn I wanna run his testers in my tent with the Tga and mass medical testers. His stuff looks fire... just sayin @strayfox gear lol


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 12, 2017)

Getting there...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 12, 2017)

Chem x starfighter testers-popped 3 beans-1 didnt pop,1male & 1 sick ass female


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Chem x starfighter testers-popped 3 beans-1 didnt pop,1male & 1 sick ass femaleView attachment 4025967


That is one lovely lady u have there.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 13, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> That is one lovely lady u have there.


Thanks bro-taste test at the end with be a factor but so far its a keeper


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 13, 2017)

I got these in the mail today.... stoked....


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 13, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks bro-taste test at the end with be a factor but so far its a keeper


 How long before you take it down ?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 13, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> How long before you take it down ?


It depends on my schedule but probably 20 or so days


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> It depends on my schedule but probably 20 or so days


No early taste test?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 13, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> No early taste test?


Usually i do a test taste-i might pull a branch to see-but i can tell already


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 14, 2017)

Kromes/purple kandahar day 52


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

Is that the white x landrace? Or whats the genetics? Looks frosted out


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Is that the white x landrace? Or whats the genetics? Looks frosted out


Kromes White x Purple Kandahar

Took it outside for a walk, to get a nice picture...lol
Its on day 52


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

Looks like she still has a ways to go. Do you know how long you'll take her?


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Looks like she still has a ways to go. Do you know how long you'll take her?


Not really sure how long I'm going to take her, just keeping an eye on her. Stray thought maybe seven to eight weeks. This plant absolutely reeks if you guys could only smell it....lol

I also had to get me a spoonful of batter...lol


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

Well come on, describe the smell! 
Looks good I only said that cause of the white hairs but I've pulled buds that looked about like that and they smoked alright


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Well come on, describe the smell!
> Looks good I only said that cause of the white hairs but I've pulled buds that looked about like that and they smoked alright


I don't know my sniffer is toasted after all these years of smoking.

When we pulled it out of the tent my daughter thought there was a skunk in the house. It's heavy duty whatever it is, I will have to get someone here with more experience to tell me


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 14, 2017)

And here is my mother nature grown kromes/purple at day 52. Just a tad bit smaller then my tent grown.


----------



## bellas6 (Oct 15, 2017)

Stray testers Z-Purple grown outdoors
  
Smells sooooo deliciously Dank!


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Oct 16, 2017)

OzCocoLoco said:


> View attachment 4022762 A couple of katsu x Blueberry Temple


I just received some of the blue temple , eager to see what yours end up doing


----------



## asublimeutopia (Oct 17, 2017)

These Iraqi 66 x Starfighter f1 testers from Strayfox got me excited! Some leaves are bigger than my thumbs before even 2 weeks of life! Updates to continue...



-Stay Sunny


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 17, 2017)

asublimeutopia said:


> These Iraqi 66 x Starfighter f1 testers from Strayfox got me excited! Some leaves are bigger than my thumbs before even 2 weeks of life! Updates to continue...
> 
> View attachment 4028289
> 
> -Stay Sunny



I wonder if the Iraqi 66 is the same Iraqi that's in the testers I got from stray. Mine are Bubba Blanco x Iraqi. If they are if you could keep updating here with them would be cool. Or if you got a journal I'll sub up man.


----------



## asublimeutopia (Oct 20, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I wonder if the Iraqi 66 is the same Iraqi that's in the testers I got from stray. Mine are Bubba Blanco x Iraqi. If they are if you could keep updating here with them would be cool. Or if you got a journal I'll sub up man.


I plan to post here every now and again... I'll keep my eye out for yours as well, sounds like urs had an Iraqi male? the pack said "Iraqi66 (B cut)"... based of that n stuff from instagram pics from Stray, I think this tester the female was a specific Iraqi cut Bodhi found and the male was a starfighter f1 used recently for some diff testers Stray made.... anybody feel free to correct me if better info is known... I'm curious about anything with the Iraqi lineage the fellas are making...

-Stay Sunny,
asublimeutopia


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 20, 2017)

Day 66


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Oct 20, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Day 66
> 
> View attachment 4029781 View attachment 4029782


Looking good....


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 26, 2017)

Ordered two packs of *Wake of the Dragon *from GLG getting 10 free *Katsu Bubba x Blueberry Temple. *Looking to find a killer RED bleeding *WoD*. Might cross with a Bodhi Space Monkey as a side project.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Oct 27, 2017)

bellas6 said:


> Stray testers Z-Purple grown outdoors
> View attachment 4027372 View attachment 4027374
> Smells sooooo deliciously Dank!


Where can we get Z-Purple??? That looks awesome


----------



## strayfox gear (Oct 27, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I wonder if the Iraqi 66 is the same Iraqi that's in the testers I got from stray. Mine are Bubba Blanco x Iraqi. If they are if you could keep updating here with them would be cool. Or if you got a journal I'll sub up man.



Hey guys, hope everyone is well and healthy..

Iraqi 66 is a beautiful stocky pheno that bodhi found in the f1 seeds. 

As for males, docd is working a rare s1 Iraqi male where the offsprings came from a dudded out male that reversed itself from Bodhi's garden. Docs playing with a few lines from that freak.

The Iraqi f1 male I use, came from the same batch of seeds I gave to Bodhi. 

Hope that helps.

New projects coming up for 2018..

There's a few new reversed lines, rich CBD, Bodhi, Docd, Alien, Brothers Grimm, Nspecta, Gooey, Tom Hill, Pacific NW ROOTZ and some old crazy lines from an old forum member Hashish.

Punta Rojo/Red Afghani ... both pheno's are super skunky. Pheno A stacks like an old school NL and Pheno B stays short and squat, with smaller flowers and turns black in week 5...she's baaaaaaad



Pheno A
 

Pheno B Black skunk


----------



## strayfox gear (Oct 27, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Where can we get Z-Purple??? That looks awesome



Not sure brother.. Only thing I've ran from dying breed is the zkittles..


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Oct 27, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> Hey guys, hope everyone is well and healthy..
> 
> Iraqi 66 is a beautiful stocky pheno that bodhi found in the f1 seeds.
> 
> ...


How can I get a hold of that Pheno B Black skunk????


----------



## predd (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi Strayfox, I've never run your gear, but I hear good things and seen some great stuff on this thread. I was wonder if i would find some orange terps in blue cali-yo? cali-yo is the famous orange strain?....anyways I'm a big bodhi fan, which brought me here and look forward to running your gear.Just ran seeds of compassion ecto cooler and was dissapointed....


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Oct 27, 2017)

I just saw that they will be available in 2018 ...Lol whenever they are available for us I will be buying them that’s for sure that is my kind of girl ... I’m a strain hunter all about buying and putting them in my little vault ... Genetics are a big thing for me now ever since I moved up in the world and started buying seeds from breeders... Lol


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hey @strayfox gear hope all is well with you boss. I was hoping you could give some info on your Ronnie Barrett cut. I've heard good things bout it but don't know a lot about it so any info would be great. Also you have been killing it on IG boss can't wait to get my hands on those new crosses.


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 27, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Hey @strayfox gear hope all is well with you boss. I was hoping you could give some info on your Ronnie Barrett cut. I've heard good things bout it but don't know a lot about it so any info would be great. Also you have been killing it on IG boss can't wait to get my hands on those new crosses.


 Strays new strawberry honey looks killer, its gg4 x Ronnie Barret....


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 27, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Strays new strawberry honey looks killer, its gg4 x Ronnie Barret....


Yeah thats why I was asking, that looks amazing and was thinking of picking some up.


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 27, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Yeah thats why I was asking, that looks amazing and was thinking of picking some up.


 I think healing genetics 33 on IG has it if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## strayfox gear (Oct 27, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Hey @strayfox gear hope all is well with you boss. I was hoping you could give some info on your Ronnie Barrett cut. I've heard good things bout it but don't know a lot about it so any info would be great. Also you have been killing it on IG boss can't wait to get my hands on those new crosses.


Hey brother, everything is good. 

Just super busy with family, school and work. Wish I could jump into the garden full time.

RonnieBarrett is a special cross between Tranquil Elephantizer Remix and a super frosty Gogi OG male from the first Gogi release by bodhi seeds... RB was selected on a 40 plant male hunt in Las Vegas, circa 2011-12. RB Leans hard on the deadly g side. Anything he has touched so far in testing have been crazy. he was made just for the indy lovers ...


----------



## strayfox gear (Oct 27, 2017)

That new Strawberry honey (GG4/Ronnie Barrett) is absolutely amazing guys.. Every single seed has a ton to offer. 

The new Left Field (Mother's Milk bodhi cut/ Ninja Turtles) just went live too.. That's for the guys that like super creamy og strong..

Hit up my new circleofblessings company.. They get all my new gear first. 2 freebie packs with every order this week.

Docd, Bodhi and Alien have gear on there right now.

Super super good people. 

[email protected]

Strawberry honey


----------



## bellas6 (Oct 27, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> Not sure brother.. Only thing I've ran from dying breed is the zkittles..


Sorry for the confusion. I Abbreviate when labeling. These are :


----------



## strayfox gear (Oct 27, 2017)

bellas6 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I Abbreviate when labeling. These are :



Ahhhhh, those are gonna be rare. I lost the stinky zam cut. I believe I only have a few packs left. I let most of those go for freebies. 

Super cool brother..


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Oct 27, 2017)

I can’t find website your talking about got a link


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 27, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> I can’t find website your talking about got a link


If you are talking about healing genetics 33 he has no website, you have to drop him an email
[email protected]


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Oct 27, 2017)

K kool thanks for the info


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 27, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> Hey guys, hope everyone is well and healthy..
> 
> Iraqi 66 is a beautiful stocky pheno that bodhi found in the f1 seeds.
> 
> ...



Man o man. That black pheno needs to be in my garden like yesterday.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Oct 27, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Man o man. That black pheno needs to be in my garden like yesterday.


That’s what I’m talking bout I bet it’s some fire bro... 2018 needs to hurry the hell up.....


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 27, 2017)

Chem 4 pnw cut x starfighter tester-day 65-came down tonight-smells like gas & finger nail polish-the gas fumigated off the buds while i trimmed-taste test still to come but iam blown away guys-i would buy any gear @strayfox gear puts out


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Oct 29, 2017)

predd said:


> Hi Strayfox, I've never run your gear, but I hear good things and seen some great stuff on this thread. I was wonder if i would find some orange terps in blue cali-yo? cali-yo is the famous orange strain?....anyways I'm a big bodhi fan, which brought me here and look forward to running your gear.Just ran seeds of compassion ecto cooler and was dissapointed....


California Orange was also known as
Cali O. It had a very distinct orange thing going but it was more like orange peel. I haven't heard of it being around since about '02.


----------



## predd (Oct 29, 2017)

SchmoeJoe said:


> California Orange was also known as
> Cali O. It had a very distinct orange thing going but it was more like orange peel. I haven't heard of it being around since about '02.


Yeah it's a cross I was asking about, I was wondering because I thought cali yo might be different to cali o, plus this had a short flower time.I'm on the hunt for some orange fire! I just ran a cali o x gorilla biscuit and it didn't work out.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 29, 2017)

Mothers milk x Iraqi-stray testers-day 21


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 30, 2017)

predd said:


> Yeah it's a cross I was asking about, I was wondering because I thought cali yo might be different to cali o, plus this had a short flower time.I'm on the hunt for some orange fire! I just ran a cali o x gorilla biscuit and it didn't work out.


It is different...


----------



## predd (Oct 30, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> It is different...
> 
> View attachment 4035609


That's what I was looking for, thanks buddy.


----------



## Crab Pot (Nov 1, 2017)

Good Medicine f3 - Stray cut

I’m digging Stray’s beautiful cut of Good Medicine f3. She’s pretty loud with a wonderful aroma of tropical fruit. Here she is at day 49 of 12/12.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 1, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> Good Medicine f3 - Stray cut
> 
> I’m digging Stray’s beautiful cut of Good Medicine f3. She’s pretty loud with a wonderful aroma of tropical fruit. Here she is at day 49 of 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 4036261


Nice job bro good work on that beauty...


----------



## asublimeutopia (Nov 3, 2017)

One moon cycle from sprout on these iraqi66 x starfighterf1 bred by Strayfox , and I'm blown away by the growth! We cut bottom node clones off the seedlings at 3 weeks. So curious to continue smelling them develop after flipping to flower, tentatively planned to occur on the 11th.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 4, 2017)

Chem 4 pnw cut x starfighter tester-harvest day 65
Smoke report-(dried for 7 days)
Its early but had to try some testers-smoke is heavy-flavor is gas,gas,gas,& how a tire shop smells-nose is the same like gas & a tire shop-    at this early stage its good enough to be put in the starting five-its fookin killer-sorry for the pics iam no cameraman


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 4, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Chem 4 pnw cut x starfighter tester-harvest day 65
> Smoke report-(dried for 7 days)
> Its early but had to try some testers-smoke is heavy-flavor is gas,gas,gas,& how a tire shop smells-nose is the same like gas & a tire shop-View attachment 4037800 View attachment 4037801 View attachment 4037802 View attachment 4037803 at this early stage its good enough to be put in the starting five-its fookin killer-sorry for the pics iam no cameraman


Looks like some fire bro


----------



## chronic68 (Nov 4, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Chem 4 pnw cut x starfighter tester-harvest day 65
> Smoke report-(dried for 7 days)
> Its early but had to try some testers-smoke is heavy-flavor is gas,gas,gas,& how a tire shop smells-nose is the same like gas & a tire shop-View attachment 4037800 View attachment 4037801 View attachment 4037802 View attachment 4037803 at this early stage its good enough to be put in the starting five-its fookin killer-sorry for the pics iam no cameraman


good job


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 5, 2017)

Mothers milk x Iraqi-day 28


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 5, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Mothers milk x Iraqi-day 28View attachment 4038191 View attachment 4038192 View attachment 4038193 View attachment 4038194


Looks like some fire


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 5, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Looks like some fire


Strayfox gear is kickin ass in da lab


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 5, 2017)

I see that I have genetics in my jar but I have some mephisto genetics next in line


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 5, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> I see that I have genetics in my jar but I have some mephisto genetics next in line


No offence to mephisto(auto's correct) but if you have some strayfox gear put it to the 1st of the line-ive been super impressed


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 8, 2017)

Every time I look at these pics my mouth starts to water and want to take my plants out and start a new batch


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 8, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> No offence to mephisto(auto's correct) but if you have some strayfox gear put it to the 1st of the line-ive been super impressed


I hear that I’m gonna try and find a way to do my autos and some stray fox in there maybe start the autos a month earlier than sprout me a photoperiod.. To be totally honest autos haven’t impressed me much except my Blue Mammoth from barneys that darn thin is getting Big like if it was a photoperiod like I ha e four big collas and a lot of side branches going don’t get me wrong not as big and hearty as a photoperiod but it’s not to shabby.. Or I’m just gonna do some photoperiod cuz I really enjoy the topping and tieing them down watching them grow up to be a 1/2 oz bud you know what I mean... I’ve had a plant that was barely a foot tall and got 2 3/4 oz’s on one plant


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 8, 2017)

Got my Wake of the Dragon and Katsu Bubba/Blueberry Temple. Will be throwing the KB/BT's in water tonight


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 8, 2017)

Mothers milk x Iraqi tester


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 9, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Mothers milk x Iraqi testerView attachment 4040215


Looks like I will need a pack of those when they are available.Beautiful plant


----------



## Crab Pot (Nov 9, 2017)

91’ Chem remix


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 9, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Well come on, describe the smell!
> Looks good I only said that cause of the white hairs but I've pulled buds that looked about like that and they smoked alright


 Ok, so now that it's chopped and been in cure for a little bit...

On its own its very pungent very strong you can smell it throughout my whole house.

On the inhale it's a very pleasant burnt rubber taste...........N

It starts right behind the eyes and slowly works down through the extremities for a completely relaxed feel, . My mind was feeling a little bit ambitious but my body wasn't letting me move LOL..... for someone with a beat-up body this was an overall great Buzz defeating all my aches and pains.

I highly recommend strain gear...


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Nov 9, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Ok, so now that it's chopped and been in cure for a little bit...
> 
> On its own its very pungent very strong you can smell it throughout my whole house.
> 
> ...


What is your harvest process I have one to chop this weekend and I’m looking for some pointers for a new way to harvest


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 9, 2017)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> What is your harvest process I have one to chop this weekend and I’m looking for some pointers for a new way to harvest


Just basically chopped the plant and let it hang in a cool dry place with slight air movement.

Generally a week, week and a half depending on bud size, you don't want to over dry it.

Then I cut buds off of the stalks, trim the larger leaves but for myself I leave the sugar leaves and throw it into mason jars, about 3 times a day I crack the lids, 
Hard to take a good picture but here's what my bud looks like out of the Mason jar, with and without the Flash.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 9, 2017)

Crab Pot said:


> 91’ Chem remix
> 
> View attachment 4040480


Looks killer man


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2017)

Cant stop takin pics-stray tester- mothers milk x Iraqi


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 19, 2017)

Stray tester mmilk x Iraqi-day 40-popped 3 beans of each tester-1 male, 1 female ,& 1 didnt pop- so out of 1 female of each tester possibly could find 2 keepers-incredible


----------



## Top notch (Nov 19, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> blueberry temple. my new favorite...
> 
> both phenos turned out absolutely perfect on taste, effect, yield and aroma..
> 
> View attachment 3697691 View attachment 3697690


 Tomahawk gg#4xstardawg probably the dankest genetics I've come across in the last 10 years absolutely phenomenal


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hey 'Strayheads' a couple weeks ago I bought the Stray/Bodhi collaboration DLA 6 the freebie was 5 of Strays Bubba Katsu × Blueberry. What I'm wondering is there a Blueberry male Strayfox is using or is this the Blueberry Temple stud?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 23, 2017)

Six for six germinating Wake of the Dragon's. Seven for eight in the BBT/katsu bubba's. First indoor grow so we'll see if I can work magic.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 23, 2017)

Mothers milk x Iraqi tester


----------



## strayfox gear (Nov 26, 2017)

Beautiful job guys. 

Two males..
DJ's old blueberry and Blueberry Temple. Both lost..




Akghostbuds420 said:


> Hey 'Strayheads' a couple weeks ago I bought the Stray/Bodhi collaboration DLA 6 the freebie was 5 of Strays Bubba Katsu × Blueberry. What I'm wondering is there a Blueberry male Strayfox is using or is this the Blueberry Temple stud? View attachment 4045667


----------



## chronic68 (Nov 27, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> Beautiful job guys.
> 
> Two males..
> DJ's old blueberry and Blueberry Temple. Both lost..


that sucks


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Nov 27, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> Beautiful job guys.
> 
> Two males..
> DJ's old blueberry and Blueberry Temple. Both lost..


Oh no that's too bad, I hope to try some of those BBT progeny. Hey Stray can you give some info on the Blueberry male?


----------



## asublimeutopia (Nov 29, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> Beautiful job guys.
> 
> Two males..
> DJ's old blueberry and Blueberry Temple. Both lost..


So happy some of these came with my DLA6 order! : )


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 29, 2017)

Just went for a couple packs of mothers milk x blueberry temple. Should be some blue creamy goodness. Any description on that bb temple male? What does he pass onto the progeny? Thanks stray


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 30, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Mothers milk x Iraqi testerView attachment 4047183


Hey Bubby, What smells are you getting from the MM x IQ?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 30, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hey Bubby, What smells are you getting from the MM x IQ?


Whats up bro-iam better in the taste department but iam getting ole skunk & fresh baked cake for the nose


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 30, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hey Bubby, What smells are you getting from the MM x IQ?


Interesting. Nice work. How long are you going to let her go?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 30, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Interesting. Nice work. How long are you going to let her go?


60-62 days


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 2, 2017)

Mothers milk x Iraqi tester


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 3, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Mothers milk x Iraqi testerView attachment 4051915 View attachment 4051916 View attachment 4051917


Looks killer!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 9, 2017)

Mothers milk x Iraqi tester-day 61


----------



## chronic68 (Dec 9, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Mothers milk x Iraqi tester-day 61View attachment 4055374 View attachment 4055375 View attachment 4055376


mann thats turning out really well good job


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 10, 2017)

chronic68 said:


> mann thats turning out really well good job


Thanks man-super happy w/stray's gear


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 12, 2017)

Just transplanted some Wake of the Dragon and Katsu Bubba/Blueberry Temple into final pots. Will be flipping into flower on New Years after 7 weeks of veg. KB/BB are very nice looking. We will see after this transplant how they take off. Still have 6 KB/BT and a pack and a half of WotD. Ordering more WotD for the seed vault next week too.


----------



## HydroChemBot (Dec 14, 2017)

Anybody grown out his green warrior black leaf yet?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 16, 2017)

Chem 4 pnw cut x starfighter(foo fighters)clone run


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Blueberry/chem freebies on day 13 of veg. Yes these are crappy pics but all I can do for now. Oh I must add my god they stink so good right now so i could only imagine the smell if I could keep my temps up.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 21, 2017)

Stray testers mmilk x Iraqi-
Smoke report-
Nose & taste is jus like fresh baked cake with butter oat icing-
Potency is on point-
My brother @JohnGlennsGarden smoked some samples & i believe we both agree its a keeper-jus super impressed with strays gear


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 21, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Stray testers mmilk x Iraqi-
> Smoke report-
> Nose & taste is jus like fresh baked cake with butter oat icing-
> Potency is on point-
> My brother @JohnGlennsGarden smoked some samples & i believe we both agree its a keeper-jus super impressed with strays gear


Yeah. Super dense buds with an intoxicating scent that's hard to pinpoint. Smoke is tongue coating frosted cake. Delicious.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 21, 2017)

@strayfox gear I just picked up some left field and was wondering what to look for or what to expect and anyother general info on it if you dont mind.sorry but can' find a whole lot of info on it.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 21, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Chem 4 pnw cut x starfighter(foo fighters)clone run View attachment 4058900 View attachment 4058901 View attachment 4058904


Would of loved to have gotten that one but but oh well I'll just drool over yours lol


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 22, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Would of loved to have gotten that one but but oh well I'll just drool over yours lol


Thanks man-your bberry & chem plants look great-keep us posted


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 26, 2017)

Well quick update 3 of the four look to be male I have alreay cut one down so waiting for the last one to show, hopefully it will be a her and I can get some smoke to try if not I have 3 more beans.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 26, 2017)

So the one on the left is the male I'm saving for pollen and the one on the right is the suspected lady I got rid of two other males which looked a lot like the suspected lady one of which smelled of really bad b/o so may be I can get a lady with that smell to put some pollen for f2s


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 8, 2018)

Chem4 pnw cut x starfighter clone run-pics dont do this shit justice-gonna be around awhile


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 9, 2018)

Three more Wake of the Dragon's broke ground a couple days ago.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 12, 2018)

I have some Blueberry temple X Bubba Kush (Katsu cut) that are making the rest of my tent look foolish. I will get a few pics right after the new vegetation spreads out. A few look destine for the pollen chucking tent with the Wake of the Dragon's. WoD's are looking good too just the Blue BT Katsu is crazy. Look at the spacing on this Blue BT Katsu. ￼


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 13, 2018)

Here is a shot from above on one of these BB Temple x Katsu bubba


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 16, 2018)

Mothers milk x Iraqi clone run-day 20-looks frostier then seed run but buds are smaller at the same stage-its cold here so temps could play a role in bud development-this became an instant keeper after i ran the tester so i got high hopes


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jan 16, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Blueberry/chem freebies on day 13 of veg. Yes these are crappy pics but all I can do for now. Oh I must add my god they stink so good right now so i could only imagine the smell if I could keep my temps up.


I just grew out the Blueberry Chem freebies. Dank of all danks. I got two lemon pledge/pine phenos which I assume are chem 4 leaning and then I had two Blueberry leaners. One of them wreaks of black pepper and blueberry. I'll be running some clones of them shortly. You wlll not be disappointed with that strain. Its one of the best I've grown to date. Below are some pics. Been in the jar for a couple weeks now.

First pic is of pheno #2 this is the blueberry and black pepper pheno.
 

Second Pic is my #4 pheno , the lemon pledge and pine one. I think she's my favorite thus far.


----------



## greywind (Jan 16, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Mothers milk x Iraqi clone run-day 20-looks frostier then seed run but buds are smaller at the same stage-its cold here so temps could play a role in bud development-this became an instant keeper after i ran the tester so i got high hopesView attachment 4073941 View attachment 4073944


Looking great! I've been following this thread here and there as I was blessed with some Iraqi testers as well, GG#4 x Iraqi. My tester plants have fallen way behind in line unfortunately as holidays wrecked my schedule and transitioning to a bigger flower space has taken way longer than I had anticipated. 

Anyway, have you given a smoke report on the Mothers Milk x Iraqi cross? I'll look back to see if I've missed it. Cheers!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 16, 2018)

greywind said:


> Looking great! I've been following this thread here and there as I was blessed with some Iraqi testers as well, GG#4 x Iraqi. My tester plants have fallen way behind in line unfortunately as holidays wrecked my schedule and transitioning to a bigger flower space has taken way longer than I had anticipated.
> 
> Anyway, have you given a smoke report on the Mothers Milk x Iraqi cross? I'll look back to see if I've missed it. Cheers!


Smoke was killer bro-smells & tastes like fresh baked cake with warm icing-it coats your mouth-buds were super dense as well-stray knocked it out of da park


----------



## greywind (Jan 16, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Smoke was killer bro-smells & tastes like fresh baked cake with warm icing-it coats your mouth-buds were super dense as well-stray knocked it out of da park


Thank you! I'm planning on making the most of these plants despite my failures as a gardener, lol! Looking at a few weeks of proper care in veg and then I'll flip them. The females will for sure be backed up for proper grow from clone.


----------



## strayfox gear (Jan 19, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Mothers milk x Iraqi testerView attachment 4051915 View attachment 4051916 View attachment 4051917


Beautiful job brother..they love your garden.. i named this line Nepali Cream..


----------



## strayfox gear (Jan 19, 2018)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> I just grew out the Blueberry Chem freebies. Dank of all danks. I got two lemon pledge/pine phenos which I assume are chem 4 leaning and then I had two Blueberry leaners. One of them wreaks of black pepper and blueberry. I'll be running some clones of them shortly. You wlll not be disappointed with that strain. Its one of the best I've grown to date. Below are some pics. Been in the jar for a couple weeks now.
> 
> First pic is of pheno #2 this is the blueberry and black pepper pheno.
> View attachment 4074061
> ...



Looks super tasty... This will do amazing outdoors..thank you for sharing


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 19, 2018)

strayfox gear said:


> Beautiful job brother..they love your garden.. i named this line Nepali Cream..


Nice-iam diggin the name


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 19, 2018)

Some of the new Iraqi crosses.


















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## asublimeutopia (Jan 31, 2018)

Artic Sunrise is the name Stray chose for the Iraqi x Starfighter f1 tester I was blessed enough to have the chance to grow. All 3 ladies were beastly and I’m excited for the clones sliding into flower during this full moon. One lady was a monster with a totem pole main cola, smelling and tasting of a lemon fuel cookie. The other 2 gals were short n stocky with rock hard Kushy nugs smelling of funky sugar cookies to me. They make amazingly delicious rosin that was very meditative and centering, motivating me to stretch randomly in place. My favorite aspect so far was the clear headed warm effects, which I felt despite random bad moods or anxiety. 

Stray your killing it with these Iraqi crosses, many thanks again Dude!!!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 2, 2018)

Found two of my first 6_ Wake of the Dragon_ bleed red.Blew my mind when I looked down and the scissors were stained purple. One for sure is moving to the Love Shack for pollen chucking. I am going to chuck it with *Greenpoint Seeds* - _California Cannon_ (tahoe og x Stardawg) and _Deputy_ (Bruce banner #3 x stardawg), a _Lemon Sherbert_ tested @26% and a couple other _Wake of the Dragon's_ to make F2's. 
I have pre-ordered some_ Hawaiian Bloodline BX2_ to cross with and try an lock these blood genetics in.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 5, 2018)

Here is a shitty pic of that red sap from one of my WotD. Can't wait to smoke this stuff.


----------



## maxamus1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Thought I would throw up a couple of pics of my blueberry chem. I know she' a Lil lanky but half way through I found out she had a potassium deficiency but sense I got that taken care of the has been doing nicely.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 16, 2018)

Clipped a few younger Wake of the Dragon and BAM 2 more blood bleeders out of the three. I smoked a J with them while listening to 10 ft Ganja Plant to celebrate


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 22, 2018)

Nepali cream


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 26, 2018)

Dry nugz-nepali cream(mothers milk x Iraqi)-shit is kill


----------



## asublimeutopia (Mar 8, 2018)

Mornin All, just wondering if anyones been lucky enough to grow out or have some inside info on the Stray collab with Bodhi... Deep Line Alchemy 6 Iraqi cross .... we have one lady on deck for next round... super excited. -Peace


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Mar 23, 2018)

Triangle kush x Ronnie Barrett tester. The only female that survived an animal attack last season. I'm sorry I'm late getting this posted up but my personal life has been crazy lately and I've not been on the forums for a bit but better late than never i suppose.

It was grown in an organic mix of worm castings, peat moss, various meals, a mix of my bunny and chicken manure compost some more goodies. Only feeding was top dressing of worm castings and guano.

This was the most hardy plant I've ever grown and it kills me that this is the only plant to make it to the finish line. I had the seedlings in cups outside in the shade and while they were in the seedling stage i found all of the cups scattered and dumped out. I found this seedling laying next to the cup roots mostly exposed. I put it back in the cup not expecting it to make it. I watered it for the next couple of weeks and it didn't really change it stayed wilted and looked pretty much dead so I chalked it up as a loss and wiped away the tears lol. About 6 weeks later I checked it out of curiosity and found that it was actually alive and healthy despite no water from me and very little rain. I couldn't believe it was alive still. I transplanted to a 3 gallon pot of the soil mix listed above.

It grew like crazy as soon it was uppotted, within about 2 or 3 weeks it grew 16"-18". Started to show pistils around 3-4 weeks after transplant and finish about 2 1/2' tall at the end of October(23 to 25th?). Yield wasn't huge because the plant wasn't either but the plant filled out pretty nicely and wasn't nearly grown to potential because of the mishaps she was subjected to. I can only imagine what she could have done without the stress and shortened veg time because she was incredibly vigorous. I think you could pull good weight especially for the quality when dialed properly. Stem/branches were strong and grows quickly with open structure and very drought resistant and forgiving of stress.

The smells were LOUD sweet/sour grape/red berry and fuel with more subtle notes of pencil eraser, envelope glue and some earthiness. Flavor was grape and gas dominated, absolutely delicious and left everyone smacking their lips lol. A friend said he tasted and smelled and tasted lemon pretty clearly but I didn't as much. Lingered on the pallet long after smoking and tasted good the whole bowl through. High concentration of terps for certain.

The high was powerfully psychoactive and very uplifting but without being edgy or paranoia inducing. All day smoke for me for sure because it made me want to get up and do stuff no matter what it was from working to artwork and definitely perfect for gaming. Stimulating enough to almost sharpen your senses but relaxing at the same time in the best way. Body high was good for managing aches/pains and tight muscles without any noticeable heaviness to it. The best effect to the body was like a wave that flowed through my body melting away tension and stress and replacing it with a comfortable weightless feeling. A good duration to the high for me, 2 or 3 hours and it faded away cleanly, very little burnout from smoking several times a day.

Overall I am extremely impressed with the plant I grew and would love to see what else this strain has to offer. I was pleasantly suprised how functional it was while being very potent to the head and body, but I'll bet there are some knock down couchlock phenos to be found. Also of note no intersex traits despite the stressful life.

Much appreciation to to @strayfox gear for the chance to test these out and apologise for only bringing one lady to the finish line. Very impressed and highly recommend to anyone looking for mental and physical relaxation without being slowed down.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Mar 23, 2018)

Sorry for how long that was also, only have access to pics on my phone sorry they aren't better. More of the tk x rb.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Mar 25, 2018)

Some beautiful plants in here, excellent job by all of you. That Iraqi male looks like it throws out fire super exciting.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 1, 2018)

Speaking of iraqi male: @Bubby'sndalab's cut of nepali cream just finishing second week of flower. Was the most vigorous, easiest veg plant in the garden, for sure. The testers I had of this girl were amazing.  Thanks, Bubby!


----------



## strayfox gear (Apr 8, 2018)

hey guys..

been a while. you guys are killing it with some of these lines...nice freakin job.

ive been super slammed with work, moving and a new little munchkin..


i dont have a garden right now but there is a few testers going out over the next 2 weeks if you guys are interested.


have a beautiful spring..


ttyl
stray

Bucket List 91 (Chemdog 91 skva /Starfighter f1) 10 weeks


----------



## mrrager420 (Apr 19, 2018)

After only buying Bodhiseeds i finally decided to get some Stray gear. Got Daisy May and Macchiato Haze. Anyone have any info on either as far as growing and the effects after consumed?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 20, 2018)

nepali cream 36 days
most vigor in veg and now, frostiest in flower, atm. A little leafy is my only complaint.


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 21, 2018)

Picked up my first strayfox gear have plenty of bodhi already. Got roadkill wedding and snowy lemons thanks to healinggenetics.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 24, 2018)

Testers landed-thanks stray-gettin wet this weekend


----------



## predd (Apr 26, 2018)

Just picked up tropical smoothie....wonder what the lineage is on the freebie?


----------



## Fakir710 (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi everybody. I'm a new grower, just 6 months growing indoors right now. I found Strayfox Gardenz because I started to read about Bodhi Gear 2 years ago and half a year later or so I found strayfox bcs of using some Bodhi's cuts and strains in his Gear and all the info and love spread on the forums and the instagram. 

I'm really excited about the Strayfox Gear i got last month, I really want to pop some but i have no space actually till summer or so...
I got a couple of strains for a friend that asked me for some Tahoe and Wedding Cake Crosses, so I thought that he would love Cake Fighter and Happy Place.

Those are the freebies that I have been blessed with:

*edit: - One question, is there a problem running those Outdoor freebies indoor? Do they stretch a lot or they need so much space? I found that some people say that about the RKS, a did a little research but not so much info, maybe im not looking in the place... Actually i got no space for outdoors, but i'm interested in this line a lot. Maybe running smaller plants?

Those are the packs i ordered and the other two for my friend:



I'm crazy about those Iraqi crosses.

My friend popped both, Cake Fighter and Happy place and they are in 12 days veg from seed pop.
The only pics i have

Cake Fighter



Happy Place


More photos in some weeks...

Thanks for your time have a nice day.

Regards.


----------



## asublimeutopia (Apr 26, 2018)

predd said:


> View attachment 4127515
> Just picked up tropical smoothie....wonder what the lineage is on the freebie?


I was wondering the same thing today! I was lucky enough to secure one of the Uriah Berry as well ... hope someone’s got the inside scoop...


----------



## asublimeutopia (Apr 26, 2018)

Fakir710 said:


> Hi everybody. I'm a new grower, just 6 months growing indoors right now. I found Strayfox Gardenz because I started to read about Bodhi Gear 2 years ago and half a year later or so I found strayfox bcs of using some Bodhi's cuts and strains in his Gear and all the info and love spread on the forums and the instagram.
> 
> I'm really excited about the Strayfox Gear i got last month, I really want to pop some but i have no space actually till summer or so...
> I got a couple of strains for a friend that asked me for some Tahoe and Wedding Cake Crosses, so I thought that he would love Cake Fighter and Happy Place.
> ...



Nice stock up! I’ve also been loving Stray’s Iraqi crosses... I have a post a bit back with two diff Artic Sunrise phenos I found in a tester pack we were lucky enough to grow out. Artic Sunrise is amazing nice score! Looking forward to seeing your stuff grown out.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 26, 2018)

Fakir710 said:


> Hi everybody. I'm a new grower, just 6 months growing indoors right now. I found Strayfox Gardenz because I started to read about Bodhi Gear 2 years ago and half a year later or so I found strayfox bcs of using some Bodhi's cuts and strains in his Gear and all the info and love spread on the forums and the instagram.
> 
> I'm really excited about the Strayfox Gear i got last month, I really want to pop some but i have no space actually till summer or so...
> I got a couple of strains for a friend that asked me for some Tahoe and Wedding Cake Crosses, so I thought that he would love Cake Fighter and Happy Place.
> ...


The RKS line that Strayfox has been working with comes from Bodhi. Both have mentioned that crosses from the line tend not to do well indoors, I believe they tend to have herm issues when run indoors, but I’m not positive if that’s the problem. Bodhi talks about the line a bit in his Potcast interview, and Strayfox has mentioned it on IG. 

You’ve got some fantastic packs there. I’m excited to see what you get from Topanga Lane and the Iraqi crosses.


----------



## Fakir710 (Apr 26, 2018)

asublimeutopia said:


> Nice stock up! I’ve also been loving Stray’s Iraqi crosses... I have a post a bit back with two diff Artic Sunrise phenos I found in a tester pack we were lucky enough to grow out. Artic Sunrise is amazing nice score! Looking forward to seeing your stuff grown out.


Amazing, i saw the pics, did you smoke some? I bet is going to be some special smoke for sure, i will be posting stuff from the packs i ordered in a couple of months or so if everything is okey... I hope.

Thanks for your Answer.



jayblaze710 said:


> The RKS line that Strayfox has been working with comes from Bodhi. Both have mentioned that crosses from the line tend not to do well indoors, I believe they tend to have herm issues when run indoors, but I’m not positive if that’s the problem. Bodhi talks about the line a bit in his Potcast interview, and Strayfox has mentioned it on IG.
> 
> You’ve got some fantastic packs there. I’m excited to see what you get from Topanga Lane and the Iraqi crosses.


Thanks for the answer. I'm also so excited about de Topanga Lane. 

So... Gonna see if i'm able to put some stuff outside and give a try to the rks/blueberry... Anyway i will do a little more research for see if i find something.

Regards.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 27, 2018)

Fakir710 said:


> Hi everybody. I'm a new grower, just 6 months growing indoors right now. I found Strayfox Gardenz because I started to read about Bodhi Gear 2 years ago and half a year later or so I found strayfox bcs of using some Bodhi's cuts and strains in his Gear and all the info and love spread on the forums and the instagram.
> 
> I'm really excited about the Strayfox Gear i got last month, I really want to pop some but i have no space actually till summer or so...
> I got a couple of strains for a friend that asked me for some Tahoe and Wedding Cake Crosses, so I thought that he would love Cake Fighter and Happy Place.
> ...


what a haul!

Ive been meaning to grab a pack or two of strays gear.. u order from DCSE?


----------



## Fakir710 (Apr 29, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> what a haul!
> 
> Ive been meaning to grab a pack or two of strays gear.. u order from DCSE?


Hi @blowincherrypie , Thank you.

I did all the stray orders from Neptune, don't feel comfy with the idea of sending money inside a envelop or magazine, so I order only from Neptune, Attitude, Firestax and James Beans Company because i can pay with CC.

Regards.


----------



## N.R.G. (May 2, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> nepali cream 36 daysView attachment 4124835
> most vigor in veg and now, frostiest in flower, atm. A little leafy is my only complaint.


This even looks creamy. Stray has arrived that's for sure. I find myself more interested in his crosses right now than Bohdi's new stuff. Keep up the good work my friend!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 2, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> This even looks creamy. Stray has arrived that's for sure. I find myself more interested in his crosses right now than Bohdi's new stuff. Keep up the good work my friend!


Thanks! Yeah, I can't wait to fill the jar with this one. She's been super low maintenance from the beginning. 

Definitely going to be running more stray gear this summer.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 3, 2018)

Received 3 stray freebies with my snowy lemons and roadkill wedding. Big sur holy bud x ronnie Barrett, big sur holy bud x ukiah berry and Ethiopian landrace x peaceful warrior. Anyone have any knowledge on those crosses? Thanks. Stoked to have some strayfox gear.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 3, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Received 3 stray freebies with my snowy lemons and roadkill wedding. Big sur holy bud x ronnie Barrett, big sur holy bud x ukiah berry and Ethiopian landrace x peaceful warrior. Anyone have any knowledge on those crosses? Thanks. Stoked to have some strayfox gear.


Nice pick-ups, man. I've got a man crush on that Ronnie Barrett. Need some of his x's.


----------



## 0letdown (May 4, 2018)

Hey guys/gals, I am also a huge Bodhi fan but I decided to run some of Stray's gear this summer. These beans will get the soak in about two weeks after a few Deep Line Alchemy's switch over to the flower room. I will keep you guys posted. Happy Spring time!


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 6, 2018)

Fakir710.... I smoked it all, and forgot to post my thoughts here! Lol... Artic Sunrise is an amazing strain... we have 2 diff keeper phenos from the tester pack and I bought a full pack once they went on sale for future searchings ... of the ladies we found this time there’s one short sweeter funky kush and one taller lemony almost sweet meat kushy smell, that set huge totem colas... very rich complex smells and flavors on both ... the high felt very relaxed musclar and had a chill headed calming Indica effect ... my lady and I really enjoyed yoga and stretching after smoking... the rosin was amazing and coated the mouth in deep earthy sweet flavors... I truly enjoy the mindfully centering effect it seems to have on my brain, it helps manage my PTSD and anxiety during the morning and day... I mentioned once it feels like “oven mits for my thoughts”... hope that gets u excited for the hunt with your pack, I truly enjoyed the journey with ours...


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (May 8, 2018)

mrrager420 said:


> After only buying Bodhiseeds i finally decided to get some Stray gear. Got Daisy May and Macchiato Haze. Anyone have any info on either as far as growing and the effects after consumed?


Daisy May (Sunshine Daydream butter cut X Good Medicine f2) she is an amazing specimen I couldn’t keep my mind or hands off of her. If you don’t have this lady in you seed stash get her while you can. The smells of cane sugar and fruit overwhelm you with an amazing smoke quality and flavour, an uplifting happy high keeps you going for hours excellent daytime smoke. Shes easy to grow with good veg and not fussy at all. She needs support as she rewards you with large coke can sized buds of pure frosty goodness. I grew her in a 3 gallon cloth pot under a 600W HPS with 4 other ladies and got about 4ozs of prime smoke at week 9. Think I need another pack for the vault.


----------



## naiveCon (May 10, 2018)

Anyone here running Strays IraqiD ?


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 11, 2018)

I transplanted 2 *Wake of the Dragon* (both blood bleeders) outdoors last week. Now if I can get the rain to stop and let the sun spoil them. Looking fwd to watching these grow outdoors along with a few Green Point Seeds strains- *The Deputy* (_Bruce Banner #3 x stardawg_), *Purple Mt Majesty* (_Goji Purple x stardawg_) and *Mimosa* (_Clementine x Purple_ _Punch_).


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 12, 2018)

Jack 10k x bubba katsu testers-told the ole lady i would find a use for those popcorn cups


----------



## N.R.G. (May 14, 2018)

Someone didn't pay for their order at GLG. Your loss is my gain. Saw a single pack of Purple Peach on GLG and snagged it. I know they sold out almost immediately so someone must have forgotten to send in their payment. Lucky me! This will be my first Strayfox strain. Looking forward to exploring these genetics. Will F2 them and dive into the treasure chest!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 16, 2018)

Still runnin the keeper found in chem4 pnw cut x starfighter testers-day 25


----------



## DieselNuts (May 18, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> I transplanted 2 *Wake of the Dragon* (both blood bleeders) outdoors last week. Now if I can get the rain to stop and let the sun spoil them. Looking fwd to watching these grow outdoors along with a few Green Point Seeds strains- *The Deputy* (_Bruce Banner #3 x stardawg_), *Purple Mt Majesty* (_Goji Purple x stardawg_) and *Mimosa* (_Clementine x Purple_ _Punch_).


Check on those Mimosas. 
The S1's from GP turned out not as advertised and Gu is replacing them.
He's been completely upfront about the whole thing. Just thought you should know. D
D


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 18, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Still runnin the keeper found in chem4 pnw cut x starfighter testers-day 25View attachment 4137075 View attachment 4137076 View attachment 4137077


damn stan!! shit looks A++++... well done!


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 18, 2018)

DieselNuts said:


> Check on those Mimosas.
> The S1's from GP turned out not as advertised and Gu is replacing them.
> *He's been completely upfront about the whole thing*. Just thought you should know. D
> D


----------



## OtisCampbell (May 19, 2018)

Looks like some of the Stray 4/20 drop at GLG got kicked back into play... Cake Fighter for one..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> damn stan!! shit looks A++++... well done!


Thanks man-here is mothers milk x Iraqi(nepali cream)another tester i found a keeper


----------



## N.R.G. (May 19, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks man-here is mothers milk x Iraqi(nepali cream)another tester i found a keeper View attachment 4138253 View attachment 4138256 View attachment 4138257


Beautiful plant my friend.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 19, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Beautiful plant my friend.


Thanks man-only ran 2 crosses from stray-both have been killer


----------



## OtisCampbell (May 19, 2018)

Hey folks what’s Doc Berry Temple? Can’t seem to find mention of the cross...


----------



## naiveCon (May 19, 2018)

OtisCampbell said:


> Hey folks what’s Doc Berry Temple? Can’t seem to find mention of the cross...


From what I can see it's doc d,s Doc Holliday X blueberry Temple


----------



## naiveCon (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (May 19, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Still runnin the keeper found in chem4 pnw cut x starfighter testers-day 25View attachment 4137075 View attachment 4137076 View attachment 4137077


That is one seriously gorgeous plant! 
Well done


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That is one seriously gorgeous plant!
> Well done


Thank you @Tangerine_ been eyeballin your pics in other threads & iam really diggin your top dawg gear & greenpoint


----------



## OtisCampbell (May 20, 2018)

Anyone have experience with this United Seed Bank? They seem to have a lot of coveted strains still in stock from 4/20.. triggers my spidey-sense that they may not be legit.

Still hunting Purple Peach and Skunky Brewster...


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 20, 2018)

DieselNuts said:


> Check on those Mimosas.
> The S1's from GP turned out not as advertised and Gu is replacing them.
> He's been completely upfront about the whole thing. Just thought you should know. D
> D


Yeah I saw that about the S1's.
I can't wait to start taking cuts off these two WotD and working them. I am looking at Happy Place and Rollin 88 for winter pollen chuck with a good number of strains.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 22, 2018)

Thought I was gonna pop some more greenpoint. Look who jumped the line. 
3 and 2. About 3 days old. Thanks, bubby.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 23, 2018)

Tomorrow I am going to start an attempt at air grafting a few stems off my blood bleeding _*Wake of the Dragon *_and one of my GPS *Deputie's*. Never tried it before but am up for adventure Will get photos


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 23, 2018)

Chem4 pnw cut x starfighter-day 32


----------



## hayrolld (May 26, 2018)

OtisCampbell said:


> Hey folks what’s Doc Berry Temple? Can’t seem to find mention of the cross...


That's one I grabbed a couple packs of to hunt, because it sounds promising: Big Sur Holy Weed / Black Triangle x Headbanger. Headbanger is from Karma, it is Sour Diesel crossed to a Hells Angel OG bx. The info was from Doc D or Stray's ig feeds, but I have not seen much else about it.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 26, 2018)

hayrolld said:


> That's one I grabbed a couple packs of to hunt, because it sounds promising: Big Sur Holy Weed / Black Triangle x Headbanger. Headbanger is from Karma, it is Sour Diesel crossed to a Hells Angel OG bx. The info was from Doc D or Stray's ig feeds, but I have not seen much else about it.


Docberry Temple is Doc Holiday x Blueberry Temple

https://instagram.com/p/BcqmCL0luO5/


----------



## strayfox gear (May 29, 2018)

Hey guys..

Lots of cool gear going on this summer.

Doc holiday was bred by docd years back.. lems bshw / black triangle rmx.. She kicks out a sweet, carved pumpkin sharpie aroma, with happy relaxing Indian hash undertones.

The male i used was a rare blueberry temple pheno that was found in 3 packs. Lost him when i moved to the pnw.




Hope everyone is off to a great summer.


ttyl
stray


ROAD KILL WEDDING #11


----------



## bigbongloads (May 30, 2018)

strayfox gear said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Lots of cool gear going on this summer.
> 
> ...


How’s the stank on that lady there? Got a pack in the stash


----------



## strayfox gear (May 31, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> How’s the stank on that lady there? Got a pack in the stash


She's a perfect combo of both parents. Super cool building block. The effect is a little overpowering for me. I'm just to sensitive anymore. ️


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 1, 2018)

One of my Wake of the Dragons. This is the (red sap phenomenal). Around 3 ft tall topped quite a few times.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jun 8, 2018)

...excited about these!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 13, 2018)

Did some topping on my blood bleeding Wake of the Dragon. Always blows my mind seeing it bleed RED.


----------



## Kind024 (Jun 16, 2018)

Greetings to everyone at RIU,

I wanted to say thank you to Stray and Family at Strayfox Gardenz for blessing this garden with some '18 testers and pre-release freebies. Thank you Stray, and I hope you everyone at Strayfox Gardenz is happy and healthy.

*7, Super Silver Haze jd cut x Sleeping Iraqi *&* 7, Platinum 20 x Sleeping Iraqi testers* arrived on *6/13/18. *Which happened to be the new moon, a great day to plant beans...nice work Stray! Since I missed the precise 0% alignment the testers were dropped that evening at 11:11:11pm while the moon was just reaching a 4% waxing crescent.

*5, Triple Platinum Candy x Starfighter f1 pre-release freebies* were dropped on *6/16/18. *I wasn't going to drop them at first due to potential space issues. Well, I was up on the roof again at 3:00am and decided they needed to go too. 19 total beans recieved and 19 total beans planted.





More images will be posted later in the grow.

I'm grateful to be running these bro.
I'll do my best, thank you.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 19, 2018)

Nepali cream ( mothers milk x Iraqi )-3rd run w/her-day 42


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey Stray, what’s up with the 4/20 release of the Bubba Katsu S1 packs? S2 is probably no good (?) but what about a cross? Probably good also for people looking to try uncrossed Bubba Katsu? Thanks!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 21, 2018)

nepali cream clone went 70+ days, cured about a month.
Potent, creamy fuel. Delicious. A keeper here.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 24, 2018)

Testers doing well. I had one bluecaliyo x x starfighter dampen off early.
jack 10k x bubba katsu on left, bcy x sf on right.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 27, 2018)

Damn, been out of the loop working on getting ready to play acoustic solo gigs & missed out on getting a pack of Cake Fighter


----------



## Bodean (Jun 27, 2018)

Currently vegging stray freebies cali-o x starfighter and purple unicorn x yo mama I think.
Flowering a couple Green Warriors. Will post some pics later the green warriors smell like beer brewing. Crazy smell .


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 27, 2018)

Anyone grew out bubba blanco x iraqi?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 1, 2018)

Chem 4 pnw cut x starfighter-day 72-was gonna chop her down last night but me & the ole lady went day drinking & i took a nap instead


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 5, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Dry nugz-nepali cream(mothers milk x Iraqi)-shit is killView attachment 4096618


Did it come with a pillow and quilt for the nap that will insue?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 5, 2018)

Fourtwentysmokinplenty said:


> Did it come with a pillow and quilt for the nap that will insue?


Ha-its pretty potent but where she shines is the taste-like warm icing over nutty oat cake-its killer


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 5, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> was gonna chop her down last night but me & the ole lady went day drinking & i took a nap instead


lol, always a fun day...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 5, 2018)

Nepali cream ( mothers milk x Iraqi ) day 62-starting to foxtail a bit-its hot in da lab


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jul 6, 2018)

...got some goodies!


----------



## Bodean (Jul 12, 2018)

Green warrior week I dunno


----------



## greywind (Jul 28, 2018)

High growmies! Does anybody have any knowledge on the lineage of Stray's Ukiah Berry? I'm dropping beans this weekend and it has me curious. I'm finally getting around to a second chance with Tres Fighter (Tres Dawg x Starfighter F2) and I'm looking for something potentially sweet to flower alongside.

I'll also be posting some photos of Stray's GG#4 x Iraqi testers I was blessed with last year. My bad for taking so long Stray. I'm finally going to have a decent camera again, so I'll have those up in the next week. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 9, 2018)

Update on some testers: first to show is blue caliyo x starfighter female! Looking like the other is a boy. I believe I have 1 fem Jack 10k x Katsu Bubba and the other still not showing. Finally getting new shoes, then flipped in a week or so.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Aug 9, 2018)

Oh man, I want that Jack 10k x Katsu... I'm finishing up a Sensi Herer run of a heavily haze leaning pheno and now I want all things Herer...


----------



## Fakir710 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi everyone! How are you??

I got some bad news, my friend who was growing Cake Fighter and Happy place had to move from the place he was growing, he tried to save some cuts in water cups but CakeFighter and Happy Place did not survived after all the travels and stuff he did... In our country it's still illegal to grow this plant and the situations can be a little bit difficult sometimes...

On another note, i soaked some seeds 10 days ago, a TK x Blueberry Temple 5 seeds pack that I received as a freebie from neptune are part of this batch, and all of them popped out, but I killed one accidentally trying to take out the helmet... My surgeon precission did not work this time...

Today this is the result!!

Number 1 have nice curves!!

Regards and have a nice weekend!!

Will update in some weeks!!

F


----------



## asublimeutopia (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello everyone! Here’s some SuperSilverHaze x Sleeping Iraqi testers bred by @straysmindset around 8-10 weeks from breaking ground and surging through chilly mountain nights of 43-50 degree lows.

# 1,2,3: Ladies varying in heights from 16.5” - 20” and stacking nodes with similar fan leaves and scents of blue sour patch kids when watered.

# 4,5,6: Fellas with heights from 22”-27” and a little more variation in leaf shapes and scents. Spicy/sour ... sour/sweet... and sweet/ slight sour respectively... feels like they’re all flipping modes... Hoping a mix of their pollen dusts up on our choice outdoor ladies this season ... 
stay sunny,
-asublimeutopia


----------



## Fakir710 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi friends,

27 Augustus, 11 days later.

T.K.xBlueberry Temple #1
 

T.K.xBlueberry Temple #2
 

T.K.xBlueberry Temple #3
 


T.K.xBlueberry Temple #4
 

Them four
  

Regards


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Some testers that are becoming frost monsters on day 31 i know they dont look the greatest but yeah.


----------



## Zappa66 (Sep 13, 2018)

Howdy, I read through this whole thread before posting. I have a couple clones from a friends outdoor plants that I'm planning on running indoors. It is Triangle Kush x Iraqi, they are from the "branchy pheno" of his two plants. Has anyone tested this cross? Just interested in flower time, stretch etc.


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 20, 2018)

Shes almost done and frosted like frosted flakes, cant wait.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 28, 2018)

Got blue cali yo x starfighter testers uppotted finally


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 29, 2018)

One of my favorite nugs in my garden. Both my Wake of the Dragons have such different scents than my Stardawg crosses around them. Dropped more WoD for pollen chucking with a cookiewreck x Stardawg cross from Greenpoint and a different run with a Wedding cake male.


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 29, 2018)

I gotta pick me up some more Stray gear,

Hmmm what to get ??

Strays been kinda quiet on ig


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 30, 2018)

I can tell you if you run Wake of the Dragon the first time you see the RED sap in your plant you will grow a very large smile. I am looking towards running Macchiato Haze, Happy Place, High Intake and possibly Jacote. Would highly recommend any of Strays gear.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 30, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I gotta pick me up some more Stray gear,
> 
> Hmmm what to get ??
> 
> Strays been kinda quiet on ig


Found a keeper in nepali cream & chem4 pnw cut x starfighter outta of 3 beans apiece-stray's gear is killer


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 30, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I gotta pick me up some more Stray gear,
> 
> Hmmm what to get ??
> 
> Strays been kinda quiet on ig


I personally chose cabana, hollywood fighter and cake fighter. All available thru glg. 
Really interested in the Iraqi crosses. Not to mention his tresdawg cut is a very fine looking plant. 
Anything starfighter touches is usually fire. Seems like a no brainer on some of his crosses


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 30, 2018)

I just got Chem 4 x Starfighter...stoked


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 30, 2018)

He has a ton of great strains, 

Can only run 1 or 2 at a time though, unfortunately


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 30, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> I just got Chem 4 x Starfighter...stoked


Heres some pics of chem4 pnw cut x starfighter


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 30, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Heres some pics of chem4 pnw cut x starfighterView attachment 4207985 View attachment 4207986 View attachment 4207987


How many phenos were there? Looks outstanding


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 30, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> How many phenos were there? Looks outstanding


Thats the cool part man-3 beans 1 male 1 female 1 didnt pop-only got 1 female & its a keeper & same w/nepali cream only got 1 female & its killer-thats when i knew stray's gear is real good


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 7, 2018)

bluecaliyo x starfighter around 4 weeks, I believe. Leafy, but stacking all the way down. 
I made a few f2s.  Then, last week, I caught a whiff of her. I used the last of the little boy blue pollen and made more f2s.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 8, 2018)

dude rockin it. See shout out to him from swampboys for thanks, how cool


----------



## growslut (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello and great job to everyone in this thread. Just caught up reading from page 1 and thanks to all the pics and grow reports it motivated to pick up some Strayfox gear. I'm also a 'indy' lover like Strayfox (and also enjoy all Stray's pics of sexy ladies!) 

Can anyone recommend a few devastating Strayfox indicas? 

A few that caught my eye at GLG are Happy Place (Tahoe OG dvg cut/Ronnie Barret), Topanga Lane (Topanga Kush/Starfighter f1), or Smoking Mirrors (Chem 91 Skunk VA/Ronnie Barret)--the last one is one of the few on GLG with a description and it sounds just down my lane. But I wonder if they added more descriptions if they would all sound so appealing? 

Also interested in the Iraqi (which I think is an indica?) mix, or anything else folks can suggest

And Triangle Kush/Blueberry Temple or Bubba Katsu/Blueberry temple for the freebie?


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 17, 2018)

growslut said:


> Hello and great job to everyone in this thread. Just caught up reading from page 1 and thanks to all the pics and grow reports it motivated to pick up some Strayfox gear. I'm also a 'indy' lover like Strayfox (and also enjoy all Stray's pics of sexy ladies!)
> 
> Can anyone recommend a few devastating Strayfox indicas?
> 
> ...


The iraqi is supposed to be awesome even bohdi used it recently. Ronnie Barrett will be very indica and Tahoe og is sedative with some cbd too so either way you cant go wrong...peace


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 22, 2018)

So smoke report for this yes it took awhile but it has been curing for about 2 weeks now and i decided to jump in and see how she taste.

Bag appeal 6.5/10 she is frosty and has a hella smell to her with a medium density but mostly just small popcorn size style nugz.


Lighting veged under t5s and flowered under timber 400w vero29 cobs. 


Growth. She was growen in soil and 7 of 7 popped. They had to deal with a lot of stress from seed to harvest. From a drought to soil being f**ked to light leaks u name it it happened pretty much. Of thoes 7 i ended up with 3 girls all 3 were different 2 were tall but had totally different spacing and node structure while the 3rd was short and squat. All 3 had nute deficiencies in flower at some point and the one i kept(squat one) faired the best but none of them showed any herms. Bud structure on all of them were small popcorn style but believe it was dew to deficiencies in flower. All were slow vegers and growers but also do to deficiencies and i take all faults.

Smell 8/10. She has a very sweet fruity almost like skittles, verry verry sweet.

Smoke. Smoking she has a very floral smell and taste


High 8/10 this was a hard one to judge. At first it starts as a light and energizing high then gets very giggly then very peaceful. Its also very hard to concentrate on any one thing in the beginning but aftrr the calming it gets hard to tell ur buzzing but its there kinda lurking in the background which makes it seem its a short high. With that said it reminded me of getting high as a teenager which make as me want to give it a 10/10


Overall it was a hella strain and i definitely would run it again this time in hydro so i could give it a good go and take her to her full potential. There was one that smelled of peaches or mangoes but it made my mouth water everytime i opened the tent. I also believe my soil was way to hot for them the whole grow and had lockout issues but with all the troubles she faced she kept on keepin on with no herms. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 23, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> So smoke report for this yes it took awhile but it has been curing for about 2 weeks now and i decided to jump in and see how she taste.
> 
> Bag appeal 6.5/10 she is frosty and has a hella smell to her with a medium density but mostly just small popcorn size style nugz.
> 
> ...


Nice report, but what strain is it?


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Nice report, but what strain is it?


It was peachozz x starfighter


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Oct 23, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> It was peachozz x starfighter


Nice report, but I hope you can come back with a smoke and smell report after a real cure, a couple of months at least... 2 1/2 weeks isn't really a fair chance, lol!


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 23, 2018)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Nice report, but I hope you can come back with a smoke and smell report after a real cure, a couple of months at least... 2 1/2 weeks isn't really a fair chance, lol!


Agreed but have to say i doubt it will last that long, right now we cant keep our hand out of the jar its a fun smoke. But i will hide a jar and report back.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 24, 2018)

bluecaliyo x starfighter around 5 1/2 weeks. Smells amazing.
2 different jack10k x katsu bubba ladies @ same age.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 28, 2018)

Looks great is that purpling from genetics? 
I have two cabana females that will be put into flower in a week or so. Need to transplant. They already smell high octane and have great vigor and structure. I'm surprised stray doesnt get more love cause his beans are full of fire. 
I will update with photos once they recover from transplant 
Happy growing


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 28, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Looks great is that purpling from genetics?
> I have two cabana females that will be put into flower in a week or so. Need to transplant. They already smell high octane and have great vigor and structure. I'm surprised stray doesnt get more love cause his beans are full of fire.
> I will update with photos once they recover from transplant
> Happy growing


If you're talking to me, thanks! I think some of the purple is genes, some is temps. She def needed to be in a bigger pot, as well. Ate up her 1 gallon, quickly! 

Yeah, all the strayfox gear I've tried has been killer. Good luck with the cabanas!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 4, 2018)

Wow, so very late to the party. Cant believe i have been snoozing on some of these crosses. 
Anyone have any ideas how long the macchiato haze should flower for. I do love those hazy gals?


----------



## Kind024 (Nov 4, 2018)

Greetings everyone, sorry for the miscellaneious debri. Seems I need another post to link stuff...it's taking forever to load photos. Much quicker to copy and paste.

peace,


----------



## Kind024 (Nov 4, 2018)

Gotta love requirements...


----------



## Kind024 (Nov 4, 2018)

...maybe now?
Greetings everyone, I hope you and yours are in good heart and sound mind.





Something for the head...







100% germination and vigorous growth.
*10/31/18, Bloom Day 35.
Super Silver Haze jd cut x Sleeping Iraqi #1.*








*Super Silver Haze jd cut x Sleeping Iraqi #2.*



*Super Silver Haze jd cut x Sleeping Iraqi #4B. *She was the smaller of the twins from the same seed...the twins were separated after germination.




*Platinum 20 x Sleeping Iraqi #2. *Scents of sour citronella over hints of vics vaporub fumes.




*Platinum 20 x Sleeping Iraqi #5.*



*Platinum 20 x Sleeping Iraqi #6.*



A big thank you to the Strayfox Gardenz family, i'm grateful to be running these testers...outstanding seeds bro!
peace,
kind


----------



## growslut (Nov 4, 2018)

Kind your garden looks beautiful~ 

and that *Platinum 20 x Sleeping Iraqi #2* looks insane!!

My garden is also having great success with the first Strayfox Gear. 4 Happy Place, 4 Topanga Lane and 2 Bubba Katsu/testers all germinated 100% and the seedlings look healthy. 

I was super impressed with the Bubba Katsu testers. They were the first to poke their heads above ground, but think they got confused and the roots went towards the light. I've seen this happen before and thought the seeds were goners. But they self-corrected and now look great.


----------



## Fakir710 (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi RIU! How are you!? This is my progress with the TK x BBTemple, 2 months vegging day 0 flowering!

2 females from 4 Seeds

TK x BBT #1

 

TK x BBT#3

 

Have a nice day, regards.

Fakir


----------



## asublimeutopia (Nov 7, 2018)

Kind024 you’re Sleeping Iraqi testers look amazing! Damn! Are your SSH crosses giving off any scents you can discern? I truly hope Stray releases these! We were lucky enough to be able to grow the ssh x s.i. outside this year and see how resilient they are....grow n smoke notes comin shortly dang yours look primo!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 7, 2018)

Bluecaliyo x starfighter 58 days. Probably chop at 60 due to my schedule. Would have preferred to wait until this weekend. Really looking forward to trying this.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 7, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Bluecaliyo x starfighter 58 days. Probably chop at 60 due to my schedule. Would have preferred to wait until this weekend. Really looking forward to trying this.View attachment 4228660 View attachment 4228661 View attachment 4228662 View attachment 4228663


Lookin good bro-here's mine


----------



## Kind024 (Nov 11, 2018)

@asublimeutopia, thank you for the good words. These plants are easy to make look good, they do all the work.

The scents are hard to describe. SSH x SI#1 is like...think flat grape soda in a musty basement, but in a good way. SSH x SI#4 (SSH x SI#2 in the above post is a typo, it should say #4) has a sharp, spicy scent with notes of that old school fat black permanent marker smell, and is the stickiest of the SSH ladies so far. SSH x SI#4B smells like a whole grain cereal with hints of musty fruits.


----------



## Zappa66 (Nov 20, 2018)

Triangle Kush x Iraq, 260 quantum board grow 37ish days into flower


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 21, 2018)

Beautiful and frosty canopy! 
I'll share a photo of my two Cabana plants (tresdawg x iraqi) 
Really like the plants so far, they are showing frost development at two weeks flower. The only comment I'll make is these plants are very squat. I expected a bit more stretch going into flower but I only got around 0.25x stretch so far. I defoliated heavily hoping to open up more budsites. If I could go back, I would veg longer. But regardless I'm happy they should flower fast


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 21, 2018)

@Zappa66 what spectrum board are you running? I have a 4000k quantom board and a 3000k cob light bar running together.


----------



## Zappa66 (Nov 21, 2018)

It’s a 260 cranked all the way up. 2x 304 @3000k


----------



## asublimeutopia (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello All,
We’ve been enjoying some SuperSilverHaze x Sleeping Iraqi sample nugs these past couple days (10/10 in my book). For me the high has a fun, upbeat, n lower body focused activeness that had us dancing around the house to 70s tunes all morning lol. The infused energy was chill and obviously present for about 2 solid hours, with no anxiety felt despite life’s many situations. We then slipped into a calm fuzzy and almost sleepy come down, resounding with honest thoughts of self reflection... My favorite pheno was the tallest lady, with intoxicating nugget scents of funky sour cream/ Greek yoghurt in a zingy tasting metal can w/ a sharp bright fruity background... Bred by StrayFox, these testers were BULLETPROOF while growing outdoors in partial sun; and even ripened despite mountain night temperatures between 25-42 degrees most of their flowering... The high on these is surprisingly fantastic considering our growth variables and only 2 weeks in the jar! Thank goodness we dusted all our choice outdoor ladies with the stinky resilient males from these testers ; ) Even with some shucked f2 beans I still hope Stray releases this one, it’s a cool cross... I’d buy a pack to search through again


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey guys n gals just wanted to share some pics these have about 3 weeks left in the rdwc but damn are they lookin good.


----------



## waltersobchak12 (Nov 25, 2018)

Has anyone seen any grows/reports on the Katsu's Wonder?

Williams Wonder 89 SSSC (wilfred cut) X Bubba Kush (katsu cut) Revised


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 27, 2018)

I have three *Wake of the Dragon* running at the moment .My* WoD #2* is a blood bleeder. Hoping it is a male to knock up my other two for f2's and also chucking with a few other crosses- *Wedding Cake *a 24% cut, *Butch Cassidy* (_cookie wreck x stardawg_), *Sundance Kid *(_sunset sherbert x stardawg_), *Tomahawak* (_GG x Stardawg_), *Chickasaw Cooler* (_Ecto Cooler x stardawg_), *Cackleberry* (_Cherry Diesel x Stardawg_) from Greenpoint seeds and *Tight Dojo* from Bigworm. I love my *WoD* from this years outdoor.


----------



## Chef420 (Nov 28, 2018)

Day 53 Smokin’ Mirrors


----------



## growslut (Nov 29, 2018)

Chef420 said:


> Day 53 Smokin’ Mirrors


Nice! I've had my eye on Smoking Mirrors. Look forward to your grow report

Here in the tent, Happy Place is head and shoulders above everything else in the tent. Not tall and gangly, its thick and full. Maybe there is something to Strayfox's moon cycle when harvesting seeds because the seeds really are stand out. Hopefully the smoke is as good as the plants grow!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 30, 2018)

asublimeutopia said:


> Mornin All, just wondering if anyones been lucky enough to grow out or have some inside info on the Stray collab with Bodhi... Deep Line Alchemy 6 Iraqi cross .... we have one lady on deck for next round... super excited. -Peace


Did this lady end up having her day in the sun? 

For you guys that have grown out the iraqi crosses, do u think the iraqi male brings a stabilizing quality to females that may have intersex potential. Im thinking of chem d in particular, i have had a good bit of misfortune over the years trying chem d crosses. Hermie traits popping up in flower. I have not tried any of strays chem d crosses yet. Im really considering the chem d x Iraqi.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 30, 2018)

I've never read a hermie report on any of strays gear... but to answer your question I think the Iraqi is fairly stable... I don't know why he would choose an unstable Male for most of his breeding projects. 
Cabana 3.5 weeks


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 30, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> I've never read a hermie report on any of strays gear... but to answer your question I think the Iraqi is fairly stable... I don't know why he would choose an unstable Male for most of his breeding projects.
> Cabana 3.5 weeks
> View attachment 4241193


Its not that i think he would use an unstable male, as much as im wondering if the iraqi is an exceptional male that can tame hermie tendencies from the potential female mate.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 30, 2018)

Your question is above my pay grade


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 4, 2018)

bluecaliyo x starfighter f1
Popped 2 beans:1 boy, 1 girl. Easy plant to grow. No intersex. Very large, dense wands. Smelled amazing the entire grow. Finished bud smells like blueberry nail polish remover. Tastes like metallic blueberry. The high is strong, heavy on your eyes. 

jack10k x katsu bubba. My first real daytime smoke. #1 especially. Almost racy for me. 2 for 2 ladies. #1 was tall, decent yield of dense fruity cheese smelling nugs.  #2 was tiny yielding og type nugs with sour cream, greek yogurt smell. Almost a cookie flavor. I love it. 

All 3 plants were taken right around 60 days because of scheduling. Would have liked 70. The terps from these two strains are amazing. I can't imagine what they would be like in the hands of a pro.
I'm glad I have 2 more bcysf beans and that I made f2s.
I would definitely buy a pack of the jack10k x bubba should they ever show up at glg.

Edit: I wanna give @asublimeutopia a shout out for helping me pinpoint the greek yogurt smell in the j10kbubba. When I read your post, I knew that's what I was smelling. Its wild that your sshxiraqi had the same.


----------



## Fakir710 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi RIU, My update in the TK x Blueberry Temple.

Day 32

It had 2 females numbered 1 and 3

Them both look so similar, 1 stretched a little bit more and longer internode distance, but not so much. Thick and strong branches, but i think they Will need some stacking.

Some kind of sweet leather smell on them atm.

Number 3 looks like she eats a little bit more. I was feeding always under 650/700 ppm...

I found some nanners with pollen in #1 @ week 5 that pollinated some flowers near her but not so much, so i decided to chop her.

Even if i look for hermies or nanners im always having issues and some of them get doing their thing... This is my third time growing cannabis and next run im going to flower cuts from my more stable keepers because i want to try them sinsemillia.

This is T.K. x B.T. #3



 

 

This is T.K. x B.T. #1

 





Some details on the nanners in #1

 

 

Strays told me that the Blueberry Temple Line is super sensitive to overfeeding. So i will try yo re run both with lower levels.

So sad im not going to try this one finished. 

 

 

Regards.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 6, 2018)

Has anyone out there in tv land run Stray’s Golden Frost? I’m guessing it manifests a 1:1 or so THC:CBD ratio although the Good Medicine is a f3 and may have been selected for higher CBD...


----------



## strayfox gear (Dec 7, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> Did this lady end up having her day in the sun?
> 
> For you guys that have grown out the iraqi crosses, do u think the iraqi male brings a stabilizing quality to females that may have intersex potential. Im thinking of chem d in particular, i have had a good bit of misfortune over the years trying chem d crosses. Hermie traits popping up in flower. I have not tried any of strays chem d crosses yet. Im really considering the chem d x Iraqi.



Good morning,

Chem d is pretty solid in crosses. She can kick out cross dressers just like her sisters. Especially chem 4 or chemdog 91. Imo, chem d brings waaaay more weight to the table but can get real hungry in the last few weeks. With the Iraqi match up, the male I use is pretty solid, the females are finicky. They need longer to climatize to their environment.

The Iraqi has been pulled out of the high arid desert and is being ran in Santa Cruz and Seattle. She doesn’t know how to adapt. 

As for the new sleeping Iraqi (grimmdica/Iraqi) The stud I’m using kicks out way bigger flowers and brings waaay more of a heavy sedative narcotic Indy effect to the table.

Only new line I’ve seen that was a little sensitive indoors was the sk91 remix /
Grimmdica.

I no longer have my blueberry temple male, starfighter, skunk91, Bshb, Ronnie Barrett and sssd buttercut. Lost almost everything in my move. New beginnings are my favorite. 

Everyone is kicking ass in here. Super excited that I have internet for the next few weeks here at my parents. Love all the updates.

Have a beautiful and safe Christmas.
#plantmoreseeds
Happy new moon
Stray


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey guys just throwing up a pick of a top nug i had to cut dew to growing into the light


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 22, 2018)

I am getting ready for my morning *Wake of the Dragon* joint. I can't say enough about *WotD.* Taste, SMELL and High are all incredible. The smell especially after fresh grinding is out of this world. I am going to be running outdoors in summer '19, 4 plants instead of 2 this time around. My two lat year were both around 8ft x 8ft TREES. Thanks again Strayfox.
I need to get my hands on some of these Iraqi crosses from what I am reading too.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Dec 24, 2018)

Nice variety of Sleeping Iraqi and other crosses dropped at GLG today.. managed to grab a Strays Little Skunk (before they quickly sold out) and a Counter Punch...


----------



## Zappa66 (Dec 26, 2018)

Here is my harvested triangle kush x Iraq. I don’t have the flair for discription some do but here’s my report.
-Well branched and vigorous, not a huge stretcher but probably went 12” after the flip.
-smell while growing was very citrus/ with a hint of gas
-not a good yield but to be expected from a kush as I understand it. Got 5.7oz from a 20”x3’ scrog under 290w of quantum boards.
-harvested with 50/50 clear cloudy, @60days. Could have gone longer but wanted some pot that didn’t put me right to sleep. High is right in the face for the first 15min, then it’s got a nice strong body. Very potent.
-cured smell is extremely pungent, two bags did nothing to hide the smell, stunk up the car like crazy while I was driving out to deliver some as x-mass gifts. Hands down the most pungent I have ever grown. Was a problem while drying as well. Smell cured is hard to put a finger on. Best description I can come up with is kerosene/skunk, when you break it up has a bit of a lemony tang.
-bag appeal is off the charts.
-over all very pleased, but the low yield would keep me from trying it again personally. Best indoor outcome I have had to date quality wise however.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 27, 2018)

Hellos strayfox, hope you are well. Im wondering if you have had an opportunity to test the iraqi line for the cannabinoid , terpene profile? Cbg,cbd content, etc. thanks.


----------



## asublimeutopia (Dec 28, 2018)

Zappa66 that’s an enticing description on the Iraqi Triangle... makes me excited to pop that cross one day... Well done!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 3, 2019)

Blue cali yo x starfighter-day 44-dense nugz already-nose is like blueberry eggo's & metallic paint-never smelled anything like it-so impressed w/stray's gear


----------



## Zappa66 (Jan 3, 2019)

asublimeutopia said:


> Zappa66 that’s an enticing description on the Iraqi Triangle... makes me excited to pop that cross one day... Well done!


Now that the cure is well under way the odor is much less overwhelming, has mellowed to a still rather strong citrus funk.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jan 3, 2019)

SensiPuff said:


> I've never read a hermie report on any of strays gear... but to answer your question I think the Iraqi is fairly stable... I don't know why he would choose an unstable Male for most of his breeding projects.
> Cabana 3.5 weeks
> View attachment 4241193


Hey brother, its been a minute, hope all is well. How is this gal coming along? Must be getting close?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Blue cali yo x starfighter-day 44-dense nugz already-nose is like blueberry eggo's & metallic paint-never smelled anything like it-so impressed w/stray's gearView attachment 4259090 View attachment 4259091 View attachment 4259092 View attachment 4259093



Absolutely beautiful. I have half pack of these a buddy gifted me for a pack of GPS. Hahahaha looks like I came out ontop of that deal. Def wanna pop em now. Gotta get em in rotation

And stray is such a good dude. One of the very few breeders who doesnt start shit bc someone asks a question about his gear. I seen someone post in another breeders thread awhile back. Had a few nanners pop out at the end of flowering. Which cookies has a tendacy to throw nanners anyway. Especially if you take too long in flower. But the dude asked if there were any hermie reports on a strain. And the breeder flipped out. Saying he hermed them bc he sucks at growing. But yet 19 other plants didnt herm in the same growing environment. And the guy wasnt a dick. He even said maybe it was something I done. I'm not sure. And then in here the guy asks about hermie tendacies. And stray answers like a respectable human being. Like any breeder should. I have nothing but respect for stray. Keep bringing that fire stray.


Edit: I have a bunch of GPS packs if anyone else wants to trade S.F. gear for GPS gear lmfao.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 4, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Absolutely beautiful. I have half pack of these a buddy gifted me for a pack of GPS. Hahahaha looks like I came out ontop of that deal. Def wanna pop em now. Gotta get em in rotation
> 
> And stray is such a good dude. One of the very few breeders who doesnt start shit bc someone asks a question about his gear. I seen someone post in another breeders thread awhile back. Had a few nanners pop out at the end of flowering. Which cookies has a tendacy to throw nanners anyway. Especially if you take too long in flower. But the dude asked if there were any hermie reports on a strain. And the breeder flipped out. Saying he hermed them bc he sucks at growing. But yet 19 other plants didnt herm in the same growing environment. And the guy wasnt a dick. He even said maybe it was something I done. I'm not sure. And then in here the guy asks about hermie tendacies. And stray answers like a respectable human being. Like any breeder should. I have nothing but respect for stray. Keep bringing that fire stray.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro-found nothing but fire from stray-not bullshittin not 1 bad plant


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 4, 2019)

I would pop any of stray's gear @whytewidow-not one nanner or nutz on anything me or my buddy have run-
In my opinion stray's gear is a level above gps but I wouldn't give up yet-raindance is killer,my cookies n chem looks jus like yours & is getting some more runs


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I would pop any of stray's gear @whytewidow-not one nanner or nutz on anything me or my buddy have run-
> In my opinion stray's gear is a level above gps but I wouldn't give up yet-raindance is killer,my cookies n chem looks jus like yours & is getting some more runs



Yeah I've had my fill of GPS. From the monster cookies to the s1 shit to the 1200 bucks in nikes I bought for poor kids in Bangladesh. I'm keeping my CnC but there wont b anymore GPS gear in my garden. Just out of principle. Then blocked me from the GPS thread bc I tell it how it is. So I only have 2 choice words for GPS. All while Gu calling me a liar. When I knew for 100% fact the s1s were bunk. He dmed me like I was trying to tear his biz down. Hes doing that on his own.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 11, 2019)

Blue cali yo x starfighter-day 63-starting to throw a few nanna's so she got the axe


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 12, 2019)

Wake of Dragon is one of my all time favorite strains. The scent growing is amazing. The finished product is incredible. Getting better with cure. Ground into a joint gives you a mouth watering tangy treat.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 14, 2019)

Just soaked some cake fighter  anyone got any pics?


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 14, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> Wake of Dragon is one of my all time favorite strains. The scent growing is amazing. The finished product is incredible. Getting better with cure. Ground into a joint gives you a mouth watering tangy treat. View attachment 4263580


wake of dragon who bread that line to get that strain,i have never heard of that line is why I ask,


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 15, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> wake of dragon who bread that line to get that strain,i have never heard of that line is why I ask,


*Strayfox* is the breeder of the strain. It was his _Dragonsoul _(gifted to him from *Bodhi*) to *Stray's* _Blueberry Temple_. Both Pheno's are incredible. The blood bleeder will blow your mind the first time you see the red sap. I grew both next to a few Stardawg crosses.These two were distinctly different scent. STICKY as ever growing.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi! Does anyone know the make up of Ronnie Barret? Been searching for a solid lead but came up empty handed


----------



## mjw42 (Jan 22, 2019)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Hi! Does anyone know the make up of Ronnie Barret? Been searching for a solid lead but came up empty handed


From the interwebs..... "Ronnie Barrett is a special cross between Tranquil Elephantizer Remix and a super frosty Gogi OG male from the first Gogi release. RB was selected on a 40 plant male hunt in Las Vegas, circa 2012. RB Leans hard on the deadly g side. Anything he has touched so far in testing have been crazy"


----------



## strayfox gear (Jan 23, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> bluecaliyo x starfighter f1
> Popped 2 beans:1 boy, 1 girl. Easy plant to grow. No intersex. Very large, dense wands. Smelled amazing the entire grow. Finished bud smells like blueberry nail polish remover. Tastes like metallic blueberry. The high is strong, heavy on your eyes.View attachment 4243513 View attachment 4243612
> 
> jack10k x katsu bubba. My first real daytime smoke. #1 especially. Almost racy for me. 2 for 2 ladies. #1 was tall, decent yield of dense fruity cheese smelling nugs.View attachment 4243677 View attachment 4243681 #2 was tiny yielding og type nugs with sour cream, greek yogurt smell. Almost a cookie flavor. I love it. View attachment 4243682
> ...


Fantastic. Everything looks amazing. I agree with that new awesome ssh line.

DJ short selected that pheno. Definitely Greek yogurt magic.. Thanks for sharing brother.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Jan 23, 2019)

Lucky to have 1 Smoking Mirrors that's a beast in veg... Enjoy! Pictures are out of order, sorry!

#1: Prior to topping
#5: Going to tame her 
#6: Pistils showed!!!


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Jan 23, 2019)

First pack from SFG


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Jan 23, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> From the interwebs..... "Ronnie Barrett is a special cross between Tranquil Elephantizer Remix and a super frosty Gogi OG male from the first Gogi release. RB was selected on a 40 plant male hunt in Las Vegas, circa 2012. RB Leans hard on the deadly g side. Anything he has touched so far in testing have been crazy"


*Thank you!!!! Much love!!!!*


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 24, 2019)

Just dropped some Happy Place beans into some water! Been following Stray and his work for a few years and just now getting a chance to grow some gear. Big fan of the Tahoe OG too.

I grew Tahoe OG from CC about 6 years ago -think I saw somewhere that's where the DVG cut came from. My female was pretty awesome and I only have a few more beans of a cross to a Sannies Jack Herer male left. I'm sure the DVG cut is way better so looking forward to seeing how she produces with the Bodhi cross in the mix. Going to grow them out side by side to see if there are any similarities. Plan to post here with some pics as they get it on.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Jan 24, 2019)

Man I feel wicked stoked that I got a strain with RB in the mix! This is the most I've heard of RB and feel really blessed! Trying to figure how to clone now. It's a frickin pain in the as-s!!!


----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 29, 2019)

smoking mirrors 28 days since flip.


----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Jan 29, 2019)

Grow24/7 said:


> View attachment 4272812


FRICKIN GORGEOUSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks


CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> FRICKIN GORGEOUSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 29, 2019)

Strayfox Gardens!


----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 29, 2019)

I run 3 Ushio Hilux gro dual core HPS/MH, and 1 600 watt ceramic HPS. Two weeks before finsh I run 1 10k MH 1000 watt buld in the middle.View attachment 4273290 View attachment 4273290 View attachment 4273290


----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 29, 2019)

A little extra air for the Octopots shouldn't hurt any thing


----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 29, 2019)

This is the list of what's here. Super harlequin by Geist grow. Wonder dawg by Sour seed co. Smoking mirrors by strayfox. Sunshine daydream by Bodhi. Prayer tower by Bodhi. (Blueberry+Starfighter)+triangle kush by Hammer head genetics. Gorilla glue 4 from clone a friend gave me.


----------



## Grow24/7 (Feb 2, 2019)

Smoking mirrors day 33.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 3, 2019)

Grow24/7 said:


> This is the list of what's here. Super harlequin by Geist grow. Wonder dawg by Sour seed co. Smoking mirrors by strayfox. Sunshine daydream by Bodhi. Prayer tower by Bodhi. (Blueberry+Starfighter)+triangle kush by Hammer head genetics. Gorilla glue 4 from clone a friend gave me.


That lineup is killer.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Feb 5, 2019)

Debating which testers to grow first either Blueberry Triangle Temple or 
Blueberry Chem


----------



## Grow24/7 (Feb 5, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Debating which testers to grow first either Blueberry Triangle Temple or
> Blueberry Chem


I would grow the blueberry chem.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Feb 5, 2019)

Grow24/7 said:


> I would grow the blueberry chem.


That does sound like a nice cross , just wasn’t sure of the Triangle Kush & Temple, I’ve never tasted either one


----------



## Zappa66 (Feb 6, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> That does sound like a nice cross , just wasn’t sure of the Triangle Kush & Temple, I’ve never tasted either one


I sure am enjoying the fruits of my triangle x Iraq grow. Can’t go wrong whatever you pick I’d say.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 6, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Debating which testers to grow first either Blueberry Triangle Temple or
> Blueberry Chem


Pop half of each is what I would do. No matter how good something is, I need variety. Both sound like potent, terpy goodness, but if you have to choose one, I would give tk x's the edge over chem x's, ime.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Feb 6, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Pop half of each is what I would do. No matter how good something is, I need variety. Both sound like potent, terpy goodness, but if you have to choose one, I would give tk x's the edge over chem x's, ime.


If I didn’t have problems w/ temp & humidity I’d probably pop Purple Peach, Purple Unicorn x Blueberry or Jack 10k b-cut x Purple Kandahar instead


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 6, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> If I didn’t have problems w/ temp & humidity I’d probably pop Purple Peach, Purple Unicorn x Blueberry or Jack 10k b-cut x Purple Kandahar instead


Now, you're just showing off.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Feb 6, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Now, you're just showing off.


 Those are my top testers Purple Peach being my favorite but first I want to get a second tent for breeding


----------



## maxamus1 (Feb 6, 2019)

SAMMYB913 said:


> Those are my top testers Purple Peach being my favorite but first I want to get a second tent for breeding


If its anything like the peach ozz i had you are in for a treat.


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Feb 7, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> If its anything like the peach ozz i had you are in for a treat.


I wanted a strain w/ Starfighter genetics so I bought Exotic’s Cookies n Cream, never thought I’d get a Freebie tester pack of
Purple Peach = Purple Kandahar x Starfighter


----------



## Grow24/7 (Feb 14, 2019)

smoking mirrors day 44 flower.


----------



## CrémeDeLaCréme (Feb 14, 2019)

Grow24/7 said:


> View attachment 4282206 smoking mirrors day 44 flower.


Gorgeous!!! What does the stink consist of?


----------



## Sveeno (Feb 15, 2019)

Is there going to be another drop of strays little skunk? I seen a post about it on IG but didn't see details.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 15, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Blue cali yo x starfighter-day 63-starting to throw a few nanna's so she got the axeView attachment 4263225 View attachment 4263226 View attachment 4263227 View attachment 4263228


She looked killer, great job ..any word on how high and taste is.


----------



## Grow24/7 (Feb 16, 2019)

CrémeDeLaCréme said:


> Gorgeous!!! What does the stink consist of?


Smells real stank good love smell can't describe.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 16, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> She looked killer, great job ..any word on how high and taste is.


Thanks man-taste was really unique like blueberry eggo's & metallic paint-potency is good but it's not knock your dick in the dirt-so far it's a keeper till something better comes along


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 16, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks man-taste was really unique like blueberry eggo's & metallic paint-potency is good but it's not knock your dick in the dirt-so far it's a keeper till something better comes along


Sounds like a perfect blend of the 2. I haven't run any Starfighter crosses but the Alien dog/ kush ones I have run didn't impress me. I guess just bad luck. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 18, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Sounds like a perfect blend of the 2. I haven't run any Starfighter crosses but the Alien dog/ kush ones I have run didn't impress me. I guess just bad luck. Thanks for the info.


Both starfighter crosses me & a buddy have run have been stellar-gas & fuel terps but I dig that


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 2, 2019)

Cake fighter, really want this to be a female


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 7, 2019)

@strayfox gear 
I ordered some of the Williams wonder crosses and got the ukuah berry indica freebies. Anymore info you can share on those? Is it supposed to be ukiah? Thanks


----------



## Grow24/7 (Mar 14, 2019)

Grow24/7 said:


> View attachment 4282206 smoking mirrors day 44 flower.


 smoking mirrors


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 31, 2019)

Teeny tiny seeds , smallest I’ve planted.
Pretty excited to have some strayfox back in the garden, get that little tingle every time I get the seed box out of the fridge.


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 1, 2019)

9 out of ten ain’t bad —24 hours evidently tiny seeds are just fine


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 6, 2019)

Cake fighter day 40 smelling like some funky cake does


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 7, 2019)

Blue cali yo x starfighter-day 26


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 11, 2019)

Cake fighter
Didn’t stretch at all, going leave alittle to reveg for clones real frosty gal


----------



## NewGrowerUk1990 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hello everybody

I have star freak(MILF x Starfighter) testers that I got free with a pack of cake fighter which I'm going to pop my next run. I have the star freaks vegging just now (I'll post some pics up soon I'm not home just now) and I couldn't find any info on them, could anyone tell me the approximate flowering times and any tips on how it grows? Also any info on the milf parent. Btw love this forum thanks everyone for all the info.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 17, 2019)

This cake fighter smells yummy as


----------



## OtisCampbell (Apr 18, 2019)

Has anyone run across this Yene Konjo? I wonder if it’s the same strain as in the Ethiopian Katsu cross?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2019)

Tres Dawg x SR71 pk - stray freebie - day 24


----------



## thezephyr (Apr 18, 2019)

OtisCampbell said:


> Has anyone run across this Yene Konjo? I wonder if it’s the same strain as in the Ethiopian Katsu cross?
> 
> View attachment 4319548


I grew ethiopian banana x omg testers for bodhi, and I love those plants. most phenos were very quick flowering, around 50 days others went close to 70. Insane root growth and easy to clone. Really interesting aromatics, some smell like lychee and gin, some smell like pungent sour berries and tropical fruit, and one smells like peaches, raisins, cream, and desert wine. Very trippy but not overwhelming. 
My plants weren't stable but I think the ethiopian banana female has a ton of potential, let us know how these perform.


----------



## thezephyr (Apr 18, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Tres Dawg x SR71 pk - stray freebie - day 24
> 
> View attachment 4319582
> 
> ...


those are looking great. I have a freebie pack of old mother ghani x sr71pk. keep us updated, I'd love to see how those finish.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2019)

thezephyr said:


> those are looking great. I have a freebie pack of old mother ghani x sr71pk. keep us updated, I'd love to see how those finish.


Definetly. That SR71 is one of the few stains to relieve my migraines. So I'm hoping for something special from her. I'll keep the thread posted.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 22, 2019)

Love me some cake fighter the smell is real cake batter but there is some def potent back smell there too, who’s grown it? And how long did your phenos go.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 22, 2019)

Looking good *Bongsmoke420*


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Apr 23, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4319314 This cake fighter smells yummy as


May I ask what bank you scored these from!? I've had my fair share of bad experiences with a few. Jst want to make sure I dont in the future. Thnx my friend. Btw. She looks fucking amazing.!!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 23, 2019)

Sassafras¥ said:


> May I ask what bank you scored these from!? I've had my fair share of bad experiences with a few. Jst want to make sure I dont in the future. Thnx my friend. Btw. She looks fucking amazing.!!


I was lucky to get these buddy, but I got them from SHOE @headiesgarden on Instagram he may have some packs left but I know they were super limited. Thanks man been a nice plant to grow going to reveg and get some cuts and grow them big she didn’t stretch at all.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 23, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> I was lucky to get these buddy, but I got them from SHOE @headiesgarden on Instagram he may have some packs left but I know they were super limited. Thanks man been a nice plant to grow going to reveg and get some cuts and grow them big she didn’t stretch at all.


Looks like SHOE is still showing Cake Fighter in stock. GLG also shows them in stock and is still running his 420 sale with freshly stocked Strayfox freebies.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 23, 2019)

She’s looking pretty on day 57


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 30, 2019)

One of my baby Katsu Bubba x Blueberry Temple's getting its veg on. Huge fan leaves. The other was a runt, is hardcharging now after transplant and getting to go outdoors to soak up sun.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 30, 2019)

Cake fighter


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 3, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> One of my baby Katsu Bubba x Blueberry Temple's getting its veg on. Huge fan leaves. The other was a runt, is hardcharging now after transplant and getting to go outdoors to soak up sun.View attachment 4325721


I will get a photo soon of the stock on this BEAST. It is at least twice the size of others. Thinks it is a redwood or something.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (May 5, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Cake fighter View attachment 4326075


 did u makes beans from that dude. unfortunately dude seems to make some fire but if u miss the release by a good amount of time you can't get them anymore. 

i'm guessing that is the wedding cake cut hit with a starfighter male, is that correct ?


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (May 5, 2019)

Grow24/7 said:


> View attachment 4273296 View attachment 4273297 A little extra air for the Octopots shouldn't hurt any thing


i disagree it will hurt the electric company because they will grow so much faster u save money lol. 
when i saw the pumps i thought. hell yeah a man with a plan. congrats


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 5, 2019)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> did u makes beans from that dude. unfortunately dude seems to make some fire but if u miss the release by a good amount of time you can't get them anymore.
> 
> i'm guessing that is the wedding cake cut hit with a starfighter male, is that correct ?


Yeah I know what u mean, didn’t make beans with her unfortunately but probably will have a look through the rest of the pack at a later date


----------



## Fakir710 (May 13, 2019)

RKS/Blueberry 2 weeks veg. 5 plants out of 7 seeds. Looking like small lettuces! Love the shape. Gonna run this indoors with extra ventilation and nice pruning. Let's see....


----------



## Dude74 (May 17, 2019)

Can anyone point me the direction of info and or pics of the skunky rainbow just released?


----------



## Warpedpassage (May 18, 2019)

After recently getting a chance to sample some chem d x iraqi, im willing to bet everything i own on that iraqi bringing some cbd to the table. Has anyone gotten a chance to test profile for any iraqi crosses. The iraqi really come through in this strain. Canbana on the other hand, leans more on the mom side, tres dawg.


----------



## Warpedpassage (May 19, 2019)

I am currently sampling some cabana and chem d x iraqi from a friends first legal crop!! 

Ill do a proper smoke report after a cure. But some info i can pass on. Both strains were very stable. No hermies. That really surprised me. I always expect some herms with chem d crosses. Both exhibit slower growth rate during veg, but good branching and structure. Canbana stays very shorth but bushy. Cabana most phenos leaned more to mom side. Chem d x iraqi offered phenos that leaned more to dad. Very wet greasy kind of trichomes. Both strains offer great trichome coverage. Cabana, multiple phenos done at 63 days after flip. Chem d x iraqi , 70ish days. 

They are not the biggest yielders. But definitely worth grabbing while u can.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 21, 2019)

Just took a test bud of the strawberry honey at 48 days. Bottom bud. Wonderful in the volcano vape. Very dreamy. Thanks!


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 22, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Can anyone point me the direction of info and or pics of the skunky rainbow just released?


Pretty sure I’ve seen some around instagram. I’ll see if I can find them again.


----------



## Fakir710 (May 27, 2019)

Hey!, The RKS/Blueberry 12 days later in soil 1 gal. Pots under 400w mH.

 

 

 

 

 

Regards.


----------



## Sherab2022 (May 30, 2019)

Can anyone give me alittle more info in the big chem Wyrm cut


----------



## SAMMYB913 (Jun 9, 2019)

N.R.G. said:


> Someone didn't pay for their order at GLG. Your loss is my gain. Saw a single pack of Purple Peach on GLG and snagged it. I know they sold out almost immediately so someone must have forgotten to send in their payment. Lucky me! This will be my first Strayfox strain. Looking forward to exploring these genetics. Will F2 them and dive into the treasure chest!


Did you pop the Purple Peach?


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 10, 2019)

3 of my“left field”
I really like these


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 10, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> View attachment 4348005 View attachment 4348009 View attachment 4348006 View attachment 4348008 View attachment 4348007 3 of my“left field”
> I really like these


What’s the room smelling like so far?


----------



## Fakir710 (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey RIU! How are you?

Just a little upload on the RKS x BB

They are finally sexed. Just pruned and clean them, topped them for taking clones from the males when the side branches grow a little more before flipping. (I'm gonna try to root the tops but I don't like it at all, I prefer side branches.)

I'm loving all the plants from this line, funniest line I ever grew. You can find very prehistoric and jurassic looking plants, so I'm planing to do an open pollination using all three males and two females, so I will be able to continue popping some of those in the future. 

Those are the males.

   

And those below are the females.


----------



## Fakir710 (Jun 13, 2019)

They were a little bit thirsty in the pics, by the way, the female in the left is very sensitive to dry air, hot Temps and low humidity, so she burns faster than the other four, they are stronger for sure, but less vigour. Anyway she doesn't look to care about little burns. Look closer. 

 

I want to show you how beautiful all the leaf shapes are!


----------



## jacrispy (Jun 22, 2019)

Couple of my “left field” these 2 are gonna be run again.
I cloned 3 but these 2 are next level Frost & vigor 6wks in


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jun 23, 2019)

Cake fighter smells like raw cake batter 
Good daytime smoke


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 4, 2019)

Left field 56 days    smells like creamy hash with some pinesol 
3 just alike 
I cloned all these 
Mcv2 has too much N for bloom, but great if you like em green af-out


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 4, 2019)

That left field looks stellar. Any recommendations on topping it or does topping it mess with the main spear too much?


----------



## jacrispy (Jul 4, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> That left field looks stellar. Any recommendations on topping it or does topping it mess with the main spear too much?


Those 2 above are just natural 
This one here I super cropped \/smells just the samei would say topped or not you would probably end up with similar weight


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 5, 2019)

Just popped one each of happy place, ukiah berry and nepali cream. All 3 had tails within 48 hours and are a couple inches out of solos.
Something about the ukiah berry just stands out amongst the others.


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 6, 2019)

The left field looks like a Sativa leaner, but looks great!


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 8, 2019)

Any reports on the Strawberry Honey and or the Tropical Smoothie?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jul 13, 2019)

I scooped up a pack each of Skunky Brewster and Miles Davis and two packs of Wake of the Dragon last night off of Neptune. I am almost embarrassed at how excited I am right now to have Wake and Skunky in the collection.

Here's a peek at a pack of Katsu's Wonder I'm running right now. All but one got topped this morning; that last one is developing a little slower than all the others so I'm going to let it do it's own thing for another week.


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 19, 2019)

Happy Place #8 here at 51days. This is the frostiest pheno with nice slippery resin glands coating the leaves and swollen bud. Fruity smell taste to this one leaning to the dad's side. I've found the Ronnie Barrett dominant 2/3 females so far. One plant has a tahoe smell/taste to it but the rest have a goji like fruit taste and smell. *never tried the tranquil elephantizer before so not sure what it brings to the table.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 13, 2019)

Fakir710 said:


> They were a little bit thirsty in the pics, by the way, the female in the left is very sensitive to dry air, hot Temps and low humidity, so she burns faster than the other four, they are stronger for sure, but less vigour. Anyway she doesn't look to care about little burns. Look closer.
> 
> View attachment 4349557
> 
> ...


Did you start flowering these out yet? I just popped a bunch of random stuff from my stash and a pack of the blueberry RKS was the first to break ground.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 11, 2019)

Stray's new testers-getting popped asap


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 11, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Stray's new testers-getting popped asapView attachment 4393038


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 11, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


>


You getting half of them bro


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 5, 2019)

Stoked!!


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 6, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Stray's new testers-getting popped asapView attachment 4393038


Do you know what "Road Kill" genetics he's using for this cross?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Do you know what "Road Kill" genetics he's using for this cross?


No I dont know-one pk says michigan rks-ill hit him up & see what's up


----------



## Grow24/7 (Oct 15, 2019)

Smoking mirrors. Outdoors. I have grown this same exact cut indoors before.


----------



## Zappa66 (Oct 15, 2019)

Looking good, what latitude? I have some tk x Iraq x mighty freeze f1s I might try outside next season


----------



## greywind (Oct 15, 2019)

Zappa66 said:


> Looking good, what latitude? I have some tk x Iraq x mighty freeze f1s I might try outside next season


Nice! I grew the GG#4 x Iraq Strayfox testers a while back, and they were all incredibly potent. Now I am actually growing Bodhi's testers of TK x Iraq. I can only imagine what these will be like.


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 16, 2019)

greywind said:


> Nice! I grew the GG#4 x Iraq Strayfox testers a while back, and they were all incredibly potent. Now I am actually growing Bodhi's testers of TK x Iraq. I can only imagine what these will be like.


I started the same testers. Sadly I think the 7 I have are all male. Never had that happen before. Luckily I have 5 more seeds to start.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 16, 2019)

Just popped 2 roadkill wedding bx and 1 white urkle #2 x michigan rks testers.


----------



## Zappa66 (Oct 24, 2019)

Two phenos of chem triangle.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 24, 2019)

Has onyone tried the Moon Cycles (Ninja Turtles x Iraqi), Sleeping Unicorn (Unicorn Tears x Sleeping Iraqi), Strawberry Honey (GG4 x Ronnie Barrett), or the Happy Place (Tahoe OG x Ronnie Barrett)? Im wanting to pick one up and I cant decide. I want a nice indicia, and all of these have caught my eye... Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 24, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Just popped 2 roadkill wedding bx and 1 white urkle #2 x michigan rks testers.


he really talks that northern michigan skunk up on IG, straight skunk piss no variation, lol. I believe him. That tester may be a special one. jmho


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 24, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Has onyone tried the Moon Cycles (Ninja Turtles x Iraqi), Sleeping Unicorn (Unicorn Tears x Sleeping Iraqi), Strawberry Honey (GG4 x Ronnie Barrett), or the Happy Place (Tahoe OG x Ronnie Barrett)? Im wanting to pick one up and I cant decide. I want a nice indicia, and all of these have caught my eye... Thanks for the help everyone!


I’d love to hear about moon cycles, sleeping unicorn and happy place as well


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 24, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Has onyone tried the Moon Cycles (Ninja Turtles x Iraqi), Sleeping Unicorn (Unicorn Tears x Sleeping Iraqi), Strawberry Honey (GG4 x Ronnie Barrett), or the Happy Place (Tahoe OG x Ronnie Barrett)? Im wanting to pick one up and I cant decide. I want a nice indicia, and all of these have caught my eye... Thanks for the help everyone!





idlewilder said:


> I’d love to hear about moon cycles, sleeping unicorn and happy place as well


I'm growing a pack of Happy Place and it's okay. Not very strong but pretty sweet taste and smell with a relaxing high. If you want strong cannabis I would go with the Iraqi crosses.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 24, 2019)

Got 3 females of the blueberry RKS freebies Im about to start flowering soon. Not really sure what to expect with these.


----------



## strayfox (Oct 28, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Do you know what "Road Kill" genetics he's using for this cross?



Everything looks super fire in here. I’ll have more testers coming out for the new circleofblessings company. Keep your ears on. 

I put a write up the other day in the skunk thread on the RKS I’m using in my new program.






Old School Skunk, who's found it???


Hi all, been hunting a true skunk for so long anyone found anything close to it? I'm not talking about the sweet one i want the foul stench skunk, so so hard to find have any of u come across this please comment, or is it best to just start back with the landrace Afghan? g13 Labs Royal Kush...



www.rollitup.org





Hope everyone is off to a great start this season. Cold weather is here. Enjoy the change. It’s time for new beginnings.

Stay blessed
Thanks
Stray



Top pic Michigan RKS, bottom pic Kelvin Klein.


----------



## The Mantis (Oct 28, 2019)

strayfox said:


> Everything looks super fire in here. I’ll have more testers coming out for the new circleofblessings company. Keep your ears on.
> 
> I put a write up the other day in the skunk thread on the RKS I’m using in my new program.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty cool @strayfox ! She's an odd looking girl. I'll keep an eye out for the release. I'm really liking your Iraqi in the DLA6. Super pretty plants. 

Did you get to run the DLA5 or the Artifact 1 from Bodhi? Any idea how it compares with the Michigan RKS you have? 

Where does the black Afghan line come from?


----------



## bongrip101 (Oct 28, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I'm growing a pack of Happy Place and it's okay. Not very strong but pretty sweet taste and smell with a relaxing high. If you want strong cannabis I would go with the Iraqi crosses.


Makes me wanna pop my pack of super silver indica


----------



## thenasty1 (Oct 31, 2019)

green warrior, pre chop and dry nug. harvested at day 60 or so
 
no earlier pics unfortunately, it was hard to get to her while she was flowering. this was the only female out of 8 seeds popped, and i think she knew it. she didnt get much light or attention (due to very overgrown neighbors) and she still came out looking pretty nice. this was a very well behaved plant- not a hint of discontentment throughout the entire cycle. nice structure, very little support needed, not picky about nutes. yield was impressive for such a small plant, and the density of the nugs is much greater than id expect considering how relatively little light they got. smells like a 60/40 mix of its parents, leaning more towards the starfighter. im going to let it cure for a bit before i try any, but unless it somehow fails the smoke test, i will probably keep this cut around for a bit


----------



## Warpedpassage (Oct 31, 2019)

Zappa66 said:


> Two phenos of chem triangle.
> View attachment 4412117View attachment 4412118


Have you run these two phenos before?


----------



## Zappa66 (Oct 31, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Have you run these two phenos before?


 I have not, but I have run a tk dominant cut of tk x Iraq, the smaller pheno looks pretty similar so far. High hopes for what I assume to be the chem dom plant.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 31, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Just popped 2 roadkill wedding bx and 1 white urkle #2 x michigan rks testers.


Went 1/2 on the rk wedding and 1/1 on white urkle rks. Both are in solos, now.

I don't really have room, but sounds like these need tested, so I threw the rest of what I have into the paper towel(1 rk wedding bx and 2 white urkle #2 × mrks).

I would be totally fine if both x's gave me one of each sex.


----------



## Bodean (Nov 6, 2019)

Popped the rest of my older Strayfox gear.
Green Warrior x 4
Smoking Mirrors x 6
Afgooey Puree x 6
About 3 weeks in veg. Will post a picture later this afternoon. The AP have some fatty leaves.


----------



## Bodean (Nov 6, 2019)

Green Warrior 
 Smoking Mirrors
 Afgooey Puree


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 6, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Has onyone tried the Moon Cycles (Ninja Turtles x Iraqi), Sleeping Unicorn (Unicorn Tears x Sleeping Iraqi), Strawberry Honey (GG4 x Ronnie Barrett), or the Happy Place (Tahoe OG x Ronnie Barrett)? Im wanting to pick one up and I cant decide. I want a nice indicia, and all of these have caught my eye... Thanks for the help everyone!


I'm smoking some strawberry honey. More of a blueberry pheno here. Very nice.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 7, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> Those 2 above are just natural
> This one here I super cropped \/View attachment 4360338smells just the sameView attachment 4360339i would say topped or not you would probably end up with similar weight


Beautiful plants. Can i ask you to describe the smoke?


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 8, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Beautiful plants. Can i ask you to describe the smoke?


Those were some of the best I've had
They were creamy hash with pine & they were loud like through the bag loud, I would've grown those over & over & over but I got busted on the following clone run
Lost those & many others.
Stony weed


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 8, 2019)

Sole survivor of the 3 roadkill wedding bx. 

I have all 3 white urkle x michigan roadkill skunks in solos, as well.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 8, 2019)

jacrispy said:


> Those were some of the best I've had
> They were creamy hash with pine & they were loud like through the bag loud, I would've grown those over & over & over but I got busted on the following clone run
> Lost those & many others.
> Stony weed


Thats a shame, im sorry to hear about the troubles. Hopefully you will bounce back stronger than ever. 
Thanks for the feed back and best of luck.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 12, 2019)

Blueberry bref said:


> I scooped up a pack each of Skunky Brewster and Miles Davis and two packs of Wake of the Dragon last night off of Neptune. I am almost embarrassed at how excited I am right now to have Wake and Skunky in the collection.
> 
> Here's a peek at a pack of Katsu's Wonder I'm running right now. All but one got topped this morning; that last one is developing a little slower than all the others so I'm going to let it do it's own thing for another week.


I have been eyeing that wonder cross for a while.
Please tell us that grow turned out. Did u find any williams wonder leaning phenos?
Overall impressions?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 12, 2019)

My blueberry RKS plants have some of the biggest fan leaves I have seen in a while.


----------



## RichRoots (Nov 12, 2019)

Where to get these genetics? I was chatting with Stray here, & tried emailing the address he gave me. No replies.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 12, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> Where to get these genetics? I was chatting with Stray here, & tried emailing the address he gave me. No replies.


I can recommend couple places that have never let me down.
Great lakes genetics and jbc seeds. Jbc is stupid fast delivery, glg has wider selection.


----------



## greywind (Nov 13, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> Where to get these genetics? I was chatting with Stray here, & tried emailing the address he gave me. No replies.


Headie Gardens is another spot to get Strayfox. Shoe is a good guy!


----------



## Warpedpassage (Nov 13, 2019)

greywind said:


> Headie Gardens is another spot to get Strayfox. Shoe is a good guy!


Ahhh, that right. Headie gardens is also very legit. Just google the password for the site or pm me.


----------



## RichRoots (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks homies!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 13, 2019)

Don't want to exclude either DC Seed Exchange or Labyrinth Seed Co either. They're both good seed banks too. Labyrinth recently started carrying Doc D seeds too. 

Neptune Seed Bank also carries Stray's gear but there are more mixed reviews for that site than any of the others. That said, I have purchased from Neptune without any issues.


----------



## RichRoots (Nov 13, 2019)

jdoorn14 said:


> Don't want to exclude either DC Seed Exchange or Labyrinth Seed Co either. They're both good seed banks too. Labyrinth recently started carrying Doc D seeds too.
> 
> Neptune Seed Bank also carries Stray's gear but there are more mixed reviews for that site than any of the others. That said, I have purchased from Neptune without any issues.


I’ve ordered from Neptune with no issues too. I was mainly talking about the RKS, that blueberry x RKS sounds like something someone I know wants.


----------



## RevRico (Nov 21, 2019)

Am I really the only person here growing Sugar High? According to the search function I am. Is there anyone I could talk to with more experience with this particular strain?

I flowered my original beans in my last run. 9.5 weeks of flower, and it was super thin and fluffy, but I still wound up with a surprising yield. I've got 2 clones in flower now, week 8 (I started counting weeks 4 days after flip when preflowers appeared) starts today. Much much more dense and better structured plants. Looked like it was getting ready to finish, until about 3 days ago when they had another massive growth spurt.

I'm just trying to get an idea on how long I need it to run. I never had any experience with its GG4 or ninja turtles parents, so relying on those isn't really an option either.

I will say I was extremely disappointed until after cutting and trimming the fluffy original, the taste, the smell, the outright potency was amazing, and the yield was double what I expected from the looks and feel of the plant,, so I don't want to sell myself short on this run that is considerably larger and denser.


----------



## RevRico (Nov 21, 2019)

I'll go a step further...

Turns out my phone camera really doesn't like trying to focus through HPS, but here are some pictures. 2 plants flipped flipped late september, one flipped late october.

I feel like this strain could push 12+ weeks if I let it, but I have a really hard time letting it go much further than 9 or 10 for supply reasons. I'm going to keep a mom around, and possibly run some outdoors next year to see what it can really do, but I don't know how much more I'll be running it inside, as I've got 3 more strains that are almost big enough to clone, and I'm looking for 7 to 9 week finishers.


Edited for the curious. 3 gallon smart pots with fox farms Happy Frog, 6-8 weeks veg, in a 4x8 room with 2 600w HPS, Jacks Citrus Feed 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons of water it's entire life. 
I've got 2 more in 5 gallon pots ready to go in when these 2 finish that are almost 4 feet tall and extremely branched out. Overveg for sure, but will fill the scrog up nicely.


----------



## delxd (Nov 26, 2019)

Just ordered some Left Field and High Intake from NeptuneSeedBank, can't wait for it to try it out


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 26, 2019)

delxd said:


> Just ordered some Left Field and High Intake from NeptuneSeedBank, can't wait for it to try it out


Any word on the High Intake? Sounds good


----------



## BDGrows (Nov 28, 2019)

Is there any info on the gogiberry lights or the high intake?


----------



## Zappa66 (Dec 3, 2019)

Chem triangle finishing it up. Day 64. One pheno is stretchy and is altogether lackluster. The second plant is a squat plant that was pretty slow in veg but looks to be a keeper. Both have very little smell which was surprising as I was under the impression that chem crosses were pretty smelly.

Keeper


Stretchy pheno


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 3, 2019)

@strayfox gear looking for grows of your Pilot Light mainly because i feel the vigor will be better than just pure Cabana. would love to see konfuzed indy and can u fill me in on the mysterious Big Chem Wyrm cut please. i think lemonhoko pointed me to someone to as but i can't recall who etc. thx. dude.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 7, 2019)

White urkle x michigan roadkill skunks. #1 is two weeks ahead of #2, #3.


----------



## Zappa66 (Dec 8, 2019)

Clipped a tester yesterday.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 8, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> White urkle x michigan roadkill skunks. #1 is two weeks ahead of #2, #3.View attachment 4432855


any dead skunk smells?


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 9, 2019)

Stoked for these. I plan on running them alongside Left Field


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 9, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> any dead skunk smells?


#1 has a strong funk to it, but I wouldn't call it skunky. Yet.


----------



## Paradoximity (Dec 12, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Yeah I know what u mean, didn’t make beans with her unfortunately but probably will have a look through the rest of the pack at a later date


You could always "monster-crop" your StrayFox Cake Fighter; if you happen to have any low hanging branches, closest to substrate/soil would be better as they will re-veg slightly faster, though honestly you'll have to be patient and attentive. If only to aim for more lovely tops in a larger pot and she'll usually branch significantly as if you topped/FiM'd/SupperCropped all-in-one! 
Nice CakeFighter by the way, don't know what substrate/soil/coco or method of hydroponics your utilizing but nevertheless you were dialed in and she came out great bud.
P


----------



## Paradoximity (Dec 12, 2019)

strayfox said:


> Everything looks super fire in here. I’ll have more testers coming out for the new circleofblessings company. Keep your ears on.
> 
> I put a write up the other day in the skunk thread on the RKS I’m using in my new program.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zappa66 (Dec 12, 2019)

Here is my chem dom. Pheno of chem triangle. Not my cup of tea I think but looks to yield well. Wasn’t stinky at all during flower but the second I hit them with the trimmers...wow. Very pungent, smells exactly like chopping red onions. Eye watering, no exaggeration.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 12, 2019)

Zappa66 said:


> Here is my chem dom. Pheno of chem triangle. Not my cup of tea I think but looks to yield well. Wasn’t stinky at all during flower but the second I hit them with the trimmers...wow. Very pungent, smells exactly like chopping red onions. Eye watering, no exaggeration.View attachment 4435826


Looks good, zappa. I love the plants that fight back with terps once you start attacking them with fiskars.


----------



## delxd (Dec 13, 2019)

Whats up guys! Some nice strayfox gear landed up here! Will pop them next month, just finishing another cycle and they will be up, dunno which one pop first though but I think it probably will be Left Field.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 19, 2019)

Does anybody know if the topanga kush used in topanga blues is the pure kush topanga or the topanga og kush jungle boys uses or something different? Either way I like the idea of the topanga pk I saw or the straight gas topanga og crossed to bb indica but would be nice to know which it is. Some fire looking plants in here guys and gals well done.


----------



## Sveeno (Dec 19, 2019)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Does anybody know if the topanga kush used in topanga blues is the pure kush topanga or the topanga og kush jungle boys uses or something different? Either way I like the idea of the topanga pk I saw or the straight gas topanga og crossed to bb indica but would be nice to know which it is. Some fire looking plants in here guys and gals well done.


Is say it's the tcpk


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 19, 2019)

Sveeno said:


> Is say it's the tcpk


Awesome thanks. The tcpk is a beautiful plant and sounds like it's right up my alley.


----------



## Sveeno (Dec 19, 2019)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Awesome thanks. The tcpk is a beautiful plant and sounds like it's right up my alley.


I grabbed a pack of these as well probably run a few this winter hopefully find something nice to run some cuts outside this sunmer


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 31, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> Where to get these genetics? I was chatting with Stray here, & tried emailing the address he gave me. No replies.


Great lake genetics is giving away 2 for 1 freebies on Stray's gear. One of the freebies is a tre stardawg x cake fighter cross. I am looking fwd to growing.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Dec 31, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Is there any info on the gogiberry lights or the high intake?


I honestly think gojiberry lights is the most slept on strain for $60. I haven't popped mine yet, they are on the docket for early may maybe.

(NL5 noof x Talk of Kabul) x ((Snow Lotus x 88G13) x Goji OG)

The only thing that I'm sure of is that it's pure bodhi drip, through and through.

Edited to add: in all honesty, all of the Ronnie Barrett crosses seem interesting to me since I'm a bit of a bodhi head and it's a male that stray lost a while back, iirc.


----------



## RichRoots (Jan 1, 2020)

I’m strictly interested in his Michigan RKS.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 1, 2020)

It seems weird but the word "wonderland" doesn't pop up a single time in this thread. I recently made my first Strayfox buy...Wonderland! (William's Wonder x Sleeping Iraqi). Can anybody offer any info on what to expect? One particular thing I'm wondering is how well it will do outdoors in a cold wet 45N climate... trying to make some decisions on what to get prepared for summer 2020.

My freebies from the order were TresStar Cake Fighter and some Doc D seeds of Purple Punch (strayfox's cut maybe) x Afkansastan/X18 Paki. Curious about those too. They both sound pretty sexy.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 1, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It seems weird but the word "wonderland" doesn't pop up a single time in this thread. I recently made my first Strayfox buy...Wonderland! (William's Wonder x Sleeping Iraqi). Can anybody offer any info on what to expect? One particular thing I'm wondering is how well it will do outdoors in a cold wet 45N climate... trying to make some decisions on what to get prepared for summer 2020.
> 
> My freebies from the order were TresStar Cake Fighter and some Doc D seeds of Purple Punch (strayfox's cut maybe) x Afkansastan/X18 Paki. Curious about those too. They both sound pretty sexy.


Not sure about the Purple Punch origin, but the Afkansastan/X18 Paki is an old Bodhi cross, and is reportedly the first Bodhi cross that Doc D grew from seed.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 4, 2020)

*Oregon Elite Seeds* has _Jacote_ - Guava 13 x ninja turtles. Sour Blue haze - GG#4 x blueberry temple, Strawberry honey GG#4 x ronnie barrett and White Bubba haze - White haze x Instant karma are on sale for $52. Crazy price for solid gear.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey all, long time lurker first time posting. Does anyone know what Platinum 20 used in strays Platinum Iraqi is? The package says Platinum 20(Strays cut), what is that? Thanks


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 7, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> Hey all, long time lurker first time posting. Does anyone know what Platinum 20 used in strays Platinum Iraqi is? The package says Platinum 20(Strays cut), what is that? Thanks


I’m guessing Platinum from Inhouse


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 7, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> Hey all, long time lurker first time posting. Does anyone know what Platinum 20 used in strays Platinum Iraqi is? The package says Platinum 20(Strays cut), what is that? Thanks


It probably means that the Pt20 is a cut that stray found and is using. Sometimes other breeders offer cuts or packs to fellow breeders / consumers of their work so potentially thats what it is. All in all the cross looks fire.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks for the responses, I really enjoy researching genetics but this is a tough one for me as there are a ton of "platinum" strains. I've never used strayfox's gear before, although I have grown quite a bit of Bohdi strains, so naturally Strayfox has been on my to do list for a while and I am looking forward to seeing how they turn out.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 8, 2020)

White urkle x michigan roadkill skunk #1.
Still early, but the structure is nice. Smells funky, only slightly skunky on the backend.

Also, wanted to say #2 and #3 are female and were flipped last weekend. 

And these showed up with lots of bad dawg freebies.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jan 8, 2020)

Is the Iraqi Bubba a tester?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 8, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Is the Iraqi Bubba a tester?


No. They were part of a fundraiser for the strayfox fam. I don't know how many were available.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jan 8, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> No. They were part of a fundraiser for the strayfox fam. I don't know how many were available.


Damn, was hoping more of those were coming down the pipeline  Thanks for the info


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jan 9, 2020)

Has anybody grown out Moon Cycles? Just popped a couple for the first full moon of the year.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 9, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Has anybody grown out Moon Cycles? Just popped a couple for the first full moon of the year.


No but ive been eyeing it, let us know how it does please!


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 10, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Has anybody grown out Moon Cycles? Just popped a couple for the first full moon of the year.


These are next in line on my pop list, along with left field. Please post about your experience


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 11, 2020)

Dropped whole pack of Sour Blue haze (gorilla glue x blueberry temple) in h2o. Very stoked for these. When I grew out Wake of the Dragon (dragonsoul x Blueberry temple) both phenos had incredible hazey scents like spices and incense. Completely different from the rest of the garden which were mainly stardawg crosses.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 11, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Dropped whole pack of Sour Blue haze (gorilla glue x blueberry temple) in h2o. Very stoked for these. When I grew out Wake of the Dragon (dragonsoul x Blueberry temple) both phenos had incredible hazey scents like spices and incense. Completely different from the rest of the garden which were mainly stardawg crosses.


The blueberry temple is supposed to be really special


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 11, 2020)

Wake of the Dragon was some of the tastiest weed I have ever had. So I am hoping this Sour blue haze hits the spot too. Will be knocking some up with a blood bleeding Dragonsblood hp from Bodhi. My version of WotD with a hashplant twist.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 17, 2020)

100% germ rate on Sour Blue Haze (gg#4 x Blueberry Temple). Also 6 for 6 on Bad Dawg's tre star dog x cake fighter (stray's). Going to be a fun grow.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jan 17, 2020)

4/4 Moon Cycles above ground and doing well.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 2, 2020)

Blueberry RKS outdoor freebie


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Feb 3, 2020)

The Moon Cycles were off to a great start, but a lot of bullshit happened and I don't have a garden anymore  This will be one of the first packs I open back up when I get back up and running again. Thanks to all of you for your help, knowledge, and support, I'd never have made it this far without you. Hopefully soon I'll check back in from greener pastures. Happy growing!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Feb 3, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> The Moon Cycles were off to a great start, but a lot of bullshit happened and I don't have a garden anymore


Damn man. Sorry to hear that. Hope things turn around soon for you so you can get that garden opened up again.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 17, 2020)

Stray testers-white urkle x rks
#1
#2


----------



## Bodean (Feb 19, 2020)

Afgooey Puree 6 weeks


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 26, 2020)

Took down white urkle x michigan roadkill skunk #1 at 65 days. It smells like nasty berry medicine from my childhood. No skunk on this one. She also didn't like my light leaks and started throwing nanners around 60 days. She's the only one with this pointy bud structure. The other two are different. They are around 8 weeks.


----------



## Bodean (Feb 26, 2020)

Green Warrior week 7ish. Not to happy but shes sparkles.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 7, 2020)

White urkle x michigan roadkill skunk #s 1 and 2 both have mostly fruity smells. #3 is completely different!. She smells like opening a bucket of the colonel's original recipe. Delicious chicken funk. So weird.
I was wrong, earlier. All 3 are pretty similar in plant and bud structure at finish.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 7, 2020)

Next up for the full moon


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 7, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> White urkle x michigan roadkill skunk #s 1 and 2 both have mostly fruity smells. #3 is completely different!. She smells like opening a bucket of the colonel's original recipe. Delicious chicken funk. So weird.


So instead of RKS you got RKFC? Interesting.


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 24, 2020)

3 Left Field and 2 Moon Cycle


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 26, 2020)

Looks like someone didnt pay for their order so a Purple Punch was listed last night; I managed to pick it up along with the buy 1 get 2 freebies going on right now!


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 5, 2020)

Moon Cycles in the 1gal and bottom left. The rest are Left Field and are much slower.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 11, 2020)

Left Field and Moon Cycle


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 20, 2020)

Huge 420 sale on Strayfox's gear $45 @ Great Lake genetics.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 20, 2020)

Just ordered White Mocha (Kromes cut the white x Koffee f1). Anxiuos to see these magical beans do their thing.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 20, 2020)

Damn I wish I woulda known this was coming so I didn't blow my budget


----------



## Bodean (Apr 20, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Just ordered White Mocha (Kromes cut the white x Koffee f1). Anxiuos to see these magical beans do their thing.


Got the white mocha too, along with cabana and Johnny 5!


----------



## YardG (Apr 20, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Damn I wish I woulda known this was coming so I didn't blow my budget


IKR? Just when I thought it was safe to browse.


----------



## FlakeyFoont (Apr 20, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Damn I wish I woulda known this was coming so I didn't blow my budget


Yeah really, who coulda guessed this was coming?


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 20, 2020)

FlakeyFoont said:


> Yeah really, who coulda guessed this was coming?


I mean I figure they were going to have a sale on 4/20, but I didn't think stray was going to sell everything for 45$ a pack haha.


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 4-20-2020 Strayfox friends.  Hope everybody's staying healthy, happy, and high as fuck these days. Great time for that Strayfox Super Sale at GLG! 

I took these Dragonslayer x Blue Cali-Yo testers down today - day 77 from flip. 

Group shot:



*Pheno #2 *smells like sour dirt and potatoes. Foxtailed a bit on the two tops, but aside from that prolly was ready at 9 or 10 weeks. Chunky nugs.








*Pheno #3* was the smallest but also the fastest to finish, could have reasonably been taken at week 8, but got way way frostier and plumped up the last 3 weeks. She's all about sour sour sour green apple. No joke. 








*Pheno #4 *is the real outlier (Temple leaner?). Big thick foxtailed nugs. Almost ran out of gas in her shared 7gal pot. She started off with the most pine I've ever smelled in flower, but that changed to chocolate tootsie roll pop at around week 6. She finished with a strong artificial grape tootsie roll pop smell, like when you get to the middle of the grape ones. Gorgeous spear shaped buds down low, she was leaning hard these last two weeks.







All grown in recycled organic dirt under low power (200w) COB led in a tent. Pheno #2 had 7gal of dirt to herself. Pheno #s 3 & 4 shared 7gal.

The lineage is (I think?):

*Dragonslayer *(bodhi cut of pipeline hp x sterling skunk rks?) 
x
*Blue Cali-Yo* (bodhi's Cali-Yo [AE77 Cali-O x Yo Mama] x bodhi's Blueberry Temple [DJ's Blueberry x Temple])

Can't wait to try 'em! I'll have dried pics and a smoke report soon. Yums! Thanks for the opportunity, @strayfox gear Hope all is well.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 22, 2020)

Still begging
Moon Cycle and Left Field


----------



## Palckl899014 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey guys just bought left field. Can anyone tell me the genetics of ninja turtle?


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 28, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Hey guys just bought left field. Can anyone tell me the genetics of ninja turtle?


(bubbakatsu x 80sblackafghani) x (trianglekush x sk91male)


----------



## gthaenigma (May 2, 2020)

Has anyone grown out the blueberry temple x triangle kush freebies?


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It seems weird but the word "wonderland" doesn't pop up a single time in this thread. I recently made my first Strayfox buy...Wonderland! (William's Wonder x Sleeping Iraqi). Can anybody offer any info on what to expect? One particular thing I'm wondering is how well it will do outdoors in a cold wet 45N climate... trying to make some decisions on what to get prepared for summer 2020.
> 
> My freebies from the order were TresStar Cake Fighter and some Doc D seeds of Purple Punch (strayfox's cut maybe) x Afkansastan/X18 Paki. Curious about those too. They both sound pretty sexy.


NBP, we grew some WonderLand last season outdoors in the Colorado mountains. We’re not very wet climate wise, but she grew amazingly in cold and wind at 8350 ft elevation. WonderLand was my favorite strain to grow and consume last season and I’m glad I have another pack n a half saved! Our lady was super nasty acrid hash scented and finished in 7 weeks with dense nuggets. Super stoney yet functional smoke; definitely a favorite go-to Indica I could smoke all day as someone who utilizes cannabis to manage anxiety. I can feel the funky burn in my nose now thinking back, I hope you enjoy the ones you find.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 2, 2020)

Thanks for the info! I'd forgotten I'd posted this. When you say 7 weeks, is that indoors or outdoors? What date did you take them outdoors?


----------



## bythekasiz (May 2, 2020)

Wonderland does have a funk that brought me back to middle school sweaty gym clothes locker room stench.(delicious for weed) 
I’ve had lower nanners on 2 so far mid way through flower and still searching for a keeper. I took mine around 60 days indoor. It is a very nice smoke. I also have Iraqi Bubba on the way, hoping for more of that desert funk. Good luck


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Thanks for the info! I'd forgotten I'd posted this. When you say 7 weeks, is that indoors or outdoors? What date did you take them outdoors?


Ya man no prob, realized my reply was about one flower harvest late lol. You sample any yet? Outdoors ours was done round 7 weeks on the nose; chopped during last few days of September.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 2, 2020)

Nope, haven't tried it yet. If I could get it to finish before October 1 at 45N that might be a candidate for this season. Thanks again for the info


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 2, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Wonderland does have a funk that brought me back to middle school sweaty gym clothes locker room stench.(delicious for weed)
> I’ve had lower nanners on 2 so far mid way through flower and still searching for a keeper. I took mine around 60 days indoor. It is a very nice smoke. I also have Iraqi Bubba on the way, hoping for more of that desert funk. Good luck


Have you tried the DLA6 from the Bodhi Stray collaboration?... it’s the Iraqi x ‘88G13HP .... we grew some a couple years ago... delicious soft sweet bakery scents with frosted dense nuggets of delicious Indica-ness that has a funky acrid muskiness too... there’s also supposed to be a vanilla ice cream fuel pheno...haven’t found it yet lol


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 2, 2020)

Bought a pack of that too.  . Heard great things about that Ranya. I've actually considered crossing those two when I get to them. I have some Bubba Kush s1s from Katsu that might end up in that little orgy too. Maybe some Black Triangle, DLA-4... I have a few things I might chuck around for a deep dark indica hybrid. That's exciting to hear you like both of those so much.


----------



## bythekasiz (May 2, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> Have you tried the DLA6 from the Bodhi Stray collaboration?... it’s the Iraqi x ‘88G13HP .... we grew some a couple years ago... delicious soft sweet bakery scents with frosted dense nuggets of delicious Indica-ness that has a funky acrid muskiness too


Not yet but it’s definitely been on the radar. Thanks for the suggestion!
NBP yea I feel like the Iraqi and bubba should be a great mix.


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 2, 2020)

Man, no joke these Iraqi and Sleeping Iraqi crosses Strays been making have changed my life... I use Indica heavy medicines all day for managing some things and it’s awesome to have such a range of similar but distinctly different plants I connect so deeply with. The Artic Sunrise and Super Silver Indica are amazing also... I love that centered meditative chill n relaxing stone the Iraqi crosses seem to effect me with. The funky and old school smells are a fun exploration with the lines... I can’t wait to pop some of the other ones I have left and make more f2s n crosses... bout to flower 2 diff Iraqi Triangle ladies this season with nasty veg stem rubs...


----------



## rollinfunk (May 2, 2020)

Nice, I will F2 my pack of wonderland. I have the katsu's wonder too. Maybe Katsu Wonder S1 x Wonderland?


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 6, 2020)

Hey everyone hope all is well, we have some lil ones from “GrandPop” Stray broken out the soil & flexing today. They were soaked and sown a little over a week ago during the first quarter moon. Peace everyone stay safe n gardening.

Watermelon HashPlant bx:


Black Sterling:


Peaches n Chem:


----------



## Zipz55 (May 6, 2020)

Looking to add some Strayfox to my collection 

could you guys recommend like 2-3 must haves that’s available from Stray

im just looking for weed with a great high.I dont care about bag appeal or yield


----------



## bongrip101 (May 6, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Looking to add some Strayfox to my collection
> 
> could you guys recommend like 2-3 must haves that’s available from Stray
> 
> im just looking for weed with a great high.I dont care about bag appeal or yield


3 finger shuffle, anything with his Iraqi.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 6, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> 3 finger shuffle, anything with his Iraqi.


thanks

Do you know the linage of the Ronnie Barrett dad he uses


----------



## idlewilder (May 6, 2020)

I’ll second anything with his Iraqi male. Also his William Wonder work is intriguing. Another is blueberry temple


----------



## delxd (May 6, 2020)

So I got Left Field and High Intake, which shoud I pop First?


----------



## OtisCampbell (May 6, 2020)

If anyone grabbed multiples of Tahoe Alien Skunk and wants to swap for desirable Stray, Bodhi or DocD hit me up...


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 6, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Looking to add some Strayfox to my collection
> 
> could you guys recommend like 2-3 must haves that’s available from Stray
> 
> im just looking for weed with a great high.I dont care about bag appeal or yield


Zip- I would also agree that any Iraqi crosses that catch your gut instinct or interest will likely be awesome; they have been for me... Personally, I’ve enjoyed growing and consuming Artic Sunrise, Deep Line Alchemy 6 (Bodhi/Stray collab), Super Silver Indica, and WonderLand the most from Strays breeding program. I’m excited to see what this years crosses bring, got some Iraqi Triangle to finally flower which I’m stoked for. 

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Zipz55 (May 6, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I’ll second anything with his Iraqi male. Also his William Wonder work is intriguing. Another is blueberry temple


One of the packs im eyeing is the Afghani Wonder fems(William Wonder x 80s Black Afghani)

also Strays Butter Cut(SSDD x Gimmdica)

I think im gonna go with them 2 and probably 2 more

I only see 1 Iraqi cross which is Cabana but they have a few Sleeping Iraqi crosses

Which 2 would you pick out these choices 

Gooey Hashplant
Dragon Fuel
Cabana
Saddie Hawkins
Skunky Rainbow


----------



## Zipz55 (May 6, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> Zip- I would also agree that any Iraqi crosses that catch your gut instinct or interest will likely be awesome; they have been for me... Personally, I’ve enjoyed growing and consuming Artic Sunrise, Deep Line Alchemy 6 (Bodhi/Stray collab), Super Silver Indica, and WonderLand the most from Strays breeding program. I’m excited to see what this years crosses bring, got some Iraqi Triangle to finally flower which I’m stoked for.
> 
> Let us know what you decide!


I ended up ordering these

Afghani Wonder(fems)
Sour Blue Haze
Skunky Rainbow
Sadie Hawkins
Topanga Lane


----------



## OtisCampbell (May 6, 2020)

I’m stoked to fire up the Butter Cut and William’s Wonder crosses soonish... and the purple Kandahar.. and.. and..


----------



## idlewilder (May 6, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I ended up ordering these
> 
> Afghani Wonder(fems)
> Sour Blue Haze
> ...


Nice selection! I’m eyeing the Afghani Wonder and Iraqi Bubba. His white mocha is another I’d really like to get


----------



## idlewilder (May 6, 2020)

I just transplanted 2 Moon Cycles’s and one Left Field. I might toss them into flower tomorrow for the flower moon. These were also popped on a full moon
LF3

MC2

MC1


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 6, 2020)

I have Big Sur holy berry, Cabana and strawberry honey doing well in veg. Also a tropical smoothie that just germinated. I wanted to start with the first ones I got in my collection before I got into the newer lines. Excited.


----------



## dankbydrew (May 6, 2020)

Search didn't turn up anything. Is the 93 Super Skunk actually Tahoe OG x Starfighter like JBC says? What's the story on that?

Looking forward to getting into a bigger space to pop Isaac Haze x RKS, Fruity Pebbles x RKS, and White x RKS.


----------



## YardG (May 6, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I've seen "91 Super Skunk" listed with the same parentage. 

?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 6, 2020)

I was wondering about that too. I can't see the slightest connection between that name and the pedigree. Even with a 91 it doesn't make much sense. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 6, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> thanks
> 
> Do you know the linage of the Ronnie Barrett dad he uses


This is basically what I’ve found. Not sure it totally answers your question though. 





strayfox gardenz #circleofblessings


Stray testers Z-Purple grown outdoors Smells sooooo deliciously Dank! Where can we get Z-Purple??? That looks awesome



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 7, 2020)

I think this is correct:

Ronnie Barrett = (Tranquil Elephatizer Remix(88G13HP/SNOWLOTUS)x goji og)


----------



## YardG (May 7, 2020)

Does anyone have any info about Kelvin Klein? Searching on here I found a photo from Strayfox from a few years ago, but no further info about what it is. Another name for "The CK" or something else altogether?


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 7, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I ended up ordering these
> 
> Afghani Wonder(fems)
> Sour Blue Haze
> ...


Good choices Zip, we grew some Skunky Rainbow last season n it was beautiful,tasty, and a fun chill high for me. Sadie Hawkins threw out some fun buds too last season. I’ve been curious about that Topanga Lane, I bet that will be fun. Heres some photos of our Skunky Rainbow and Sadie Hawkins from last season...

Skunky Rainbow:




Sadie Hawkins buds (I like a rough shaggy trim:


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 7, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I just transplanted 2 Moon Cycles’s and one Left Field. I might toss them into flower tomorrow for the flower moon. These were also popped on a full moon
> LF3
> View attachment 4557511View attachment 4557512
> MC2
> ...


IdleW-those look amazing! I’m excited to see your Moon Cycles and so curious about how you find the flower/smoke.... Last year we had some amazing MC that we’re hit by a early 17 degree 3 day frost in the first week of October...... luckily we found a tantalizing male that we hit everything with last year... can’t wait to pop those f2 beans we made... thank goodness for backups! Man, anyway I’m stoked to see yours flower!


----------



## idlewilder (May 7, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> IdleW-those look amazing! I’m excited to see your Moon Cycles and so curious about how you find the flower/smoke.... Last year we had some amazing MC that we’re hit by a early 17 degree 3 day frost in the first week of October...... luckily we found a tantalizing male that we hit everything with last year... can’t wait to pop those f2 beans we made... thank goodness for backups! Man, anyway I’m stoked to see yours flower!


Thanks I’m really looking forward to flowering them out. They’ve been easy to grow and pretty vigorous. Any idea on flower time and stretch indoor? How dope were they looking before the frost?


----------



## idlewilder (May 7, 2020)

Transplanted and happy. Hitting bloom tonight for the flower moon

LF3

MC2

MC1


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 7, 2020)

My apologies to the group for so many recent posts ; honestly I didn’t realize how much I missed the community of RIU when you’re in the right threads with good people and vibes. 

That being said, here’s some of those Moon Cycles I was lamenting about getting frozen early... these 5 ladies were about 7.5ish weeks into flower when photographed... and about 8 weeks when nature had her way... The scents seemed to range from a funky bubblegum rolled in black peppercorn to fuely citrus/ sour skittles bubblegum.... the male used had a stem rub that reminded me of that Gatorade gum from a while back... I have the sad aftermath photos where they look like swamp thing, but I don’t know if any of us need that spirit dampener lol... silver lining... about 100 or so f2 beans for future hunting, even after sharing a bunch around the mountain with fellow grower friends...


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 7, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Thanks I’m really looking forward to flowering them out. They’ve been easy to grow and pretty vigorous. Any idea on flower time and stretch indoor? How dope were they looking before the frost?


not sure about indoors, but outdoors with cold nights in 5 & 7 gal bags the spicier Iraqi dom (I’m inferring) seemed to stretch barely any... maybe 1.25 and the soury hybridy (inferred) seemed to stretch slightly more but prolly not more than 1.5 or 1.75 times veg height... they all stayed pretty squat... I didn’t even top the 3 that felt Iraqi dom to me cuz I like how a lot of it’s progeny stacks naturally... also, maybe someone more experienced could chime in on if outdoor vs indoor transition to flower seems to affect stretch tendencies? Maybe someone else grew it indoors? one trait I started to notice a slight trend in what I suspect are Iraqi dom phenos Of crosses is what I call this “Capt Hook” leaf that pops up here and there while growing where one Outer leaflet on some fan leaves has a hook like curve ... anyone else noticing that or tracking other indicators for pheno leanings? Peace all


----------



## idlewilder (May 7, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> not sure about indoors, but outdoors with cold nights in 5 & 7 gal bags the spicier Iraqi dom (I’m inferring) seemed to stretch barely any... maybe 1.25 and the soury hybridy (inferred) seemed to stretch slightly more but prolly not more than 1.5 or 1.75 times veg height... they all stayed pretty squat... I didn’t even top the 3 that felt Iraqi dom to me cuz I like how a lot of it’s progeny stacks naturally... also, maybe someone more experienced could chime in on if outdoor vs indoor transition to flower seems to affect stretch tendencies? Maybe someone else grew it indoors? one trait I started to notice a slight trend in what I suspect are Iraqi dom phenos Of crosses is what I call this “Capt Hook” leaf that pops up here and there while growing where one Outer leaflet on some fan leaves has a hook like curve ... anyone else noticing that or tracking other indicators for pheno leanings? Peace all


Thanks for the beta


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 7, 2020)

OtisCampbell said:


> I’m stoked to fire up the Butter Cut and William’s Wonder crosses soonish... and the purple Kandahar.. and.. and..


Otis- I’d love to hear how that Butter Cut tastes! Well and all the others too


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 7, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Search didn't turn up anything. Is the 93 Super Skunk actually Tahoe OG x Starfighter like JBC says? What's the story on that?
> 
> Looking forward to getting into a bigger space to pop Isaac Haze x RKS, Fruity Pebbles x RKS, and White x RKS.


Heres the Stray freebie packaging via Shoe/ Headie Gardens I think you were trying to look up : 93 Super Skunk - Tahoe Alien x Starfighter f1 .... hope that helps ya some Dankbydrew... honestly with the “ - “ I’m not sure if the mom is “93 SuperSkunk x TahoeAlien” or it’s named 93 SuperSkunk and the mom is straight Tahoe Alien? I wouldn’t mind a definitive answer but I’m fucking stoked for it regardless lol...


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 7, 2020)

YardG said:


> Does anyone have any info about Kelvin Klein? Searching on here I found a photo from Strayfox from a few years ago, but no further info about what it is. Another name for "The CK" or something else altogether?


I got ya on this one. From stray on IG back in December...the Black Afghani Bx (80s Black Afghani x Tunnel Vision) has a pheno that stray calls the Kelvin Klein pheno because it smells like a blend of body spray and Calvin Klein cologne. The Kelvin Klein pheno apparently shows up about 25% of the time. The other 75% is sweet funky skunk.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 7, 2020)

OtisCampbell said:


> If anyone grabbed multiples of Tahoe Alien Skunk and wants to swap for desirable Stray, Bodhi or DocD hit me up...


GLO put more packs on the site,I just grabbed 1

its 1 left


----------



## OtisCampbell (May 8, 2020)

Ahh shucks - missed it..

I got two other Michigan Skunk crosses though... 



Zipz55 said:


> GLO put more packs on the site,I just grabbed 1
> 
> its 1 left


----------



## idlewilder (May 8, 2020)

Day 1 in the books


----------



## YardG (May 8, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> Heres the Stray freebie packaging via Shoe/ Headie Gardens I think you were trying to look up : 93 Super Skunk - Tahoe Alien x Starfighter f1 .... hope that helps ya some Dankbydrew... honestly with the “ - “ I’m not sure if the mom is “93 SuperSkunk x TahoeAlien” or it’s named 93 SuperSkunk and the mom is straight Tahoe Alien? I wouldn’t mind a definitive answer but I’m fucking stoked for it regardless lol...
> 
> View attachment 4558570


Went perusing IG, looks like your interpretation is correct, a little unclear whether it's (93 Super Skunk x Tahoe Alien) x Starfighter, or 93 Super Skunk x (Tahoe Alien x Starfighter), but it's one of those options.


----------



## mindriot (May 8, 2020)

YardG said:


> Went perusing IG, looks like your interpretation is correct, a little unclear whether it's (93 Super Skunk x Tahoe Alien) x Starfighter, or 93 Super Skunk x (Tahoe Alien x Starfighter), but it's one of those options.


 On JBC's Strayfox page they says it's *Tahoe Alien x Starfighter F1*


----------



## sdd420 (May 8, 2020)

YardG said:


> Went perusing IG, looks like your interpretation is correct, a little unclear whether it's (93 Super Skunk x Tahoe Alien) x Starfighter, or 93 Super Skunk x (Tahoe Alien x Starfighter), but it's one of those options.


He has a starfighter male so it’s probably 93 Super Skunk x Tahoe Alien. X Starfighter male


----------



## YardG (May 8, 2020)

mindriot said:


> On JBC's Strayfox page they says it's *Tahoe Alien x Starfighter F1*


We know, a page or so back people were puzzling over that, and why that would add up to 93 Super Skunk (and 91 Super Skunk, somewhere else I found the same Tahoe Alien x Starfighter listed but for 91 Super Skunk). In his instagram feed around 11 weeks ago Stray said "93superskunk / tahoealien fully loaded and ready for liftoff. Lots of Tahoe aromas coming off this freak. New testers with old school healing" (and tagged StarfighterF1 in that post) and then later in response to someone "I gotta start breaking into some of these old lines or the only thing that will actually be worth, will be the pack. Lol. You can just look at it and imagine what those seeds would have done."


----------



## dankbydrew (May 8, 2020)

YardG said:


> We know, a page or so back people were puzzling over that, and why that would add up to 93 Super Skunk (and 91 Super Skunk, somewhere else I found the same Tahoe Alien x Starfighter listed but for 91 Super Skunk). In his instagram feed around 11 weeks ago Stray said "93superskunk / tahoealien fully loaded and ready for liftoff. Lots of Tahoe aromas coming off this freak. New testers with old school healing" (and tagged StarfighterF1 in that post) and then later in response to someone "I gotta start breaking into some of these old lines or the only thing that will actually be worth, will be the pack. Lol. You can just look at it and imagine what those seeds would have done."


Thank you! Certainly sounds like (RKS x TahoeAlien) x Starfighter. Interesting. Are all of the other freebies a Starfighter male?


----------



## mindriot (May 8, 2020)

YardG said:


> We know, a page or so back people were puzzling over that, and why that would add up to 93 Super Skunk (and 91 Super Skunk, somewhere else I found the same Tahoe Alien x Starfighter listed but for 91 Super Skunk). In his instagram feed around 11 weeks ago Stray said "93superskunk / tahoealien fully loaded and ready for liftoff. Lots of Tahoe aromas coming off this freak. New testers with old school healing" (and tagged StarfighterF1 in that post) and then later in response to someone "I gotta start breaking into some of these old lines or the only thing that will actually be worth, will be the pack. Lol. You can just look at it and imagine what those seeds would have done."


 Sorry, missed the beginning of the convo.. I agree something doesn't add up. Has anyone asked him?


----------



## YardG (May 8, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Thank you! Certainly sounds like (RKS x TahoeAlien) x Starfighter. Interesting. Are all of the other freebies a Starfighter male?


No, I kept going back in his IG feed and it seems Chemy Blues is Chem 4 x Blueberry. Didn't make note of the other freebies pictured in that shot (there were a few with Ukiah Berry).



mindriot said:


> Sorry, missed the beginning of the convo.. I agree something doesn't add up. Has anyone asked him?


I tried asking about the Smoke Vision in an IG thread he had already responded in and didn't get a response, reckoned he's probably pretty busy and didn't want to bother him. I did find a second IG post about 93 Super Skunk x Tahoe Alien where he said something about old Alien strains, which threw me even more... but you're probably right, could speculate till the cows come home or ask the man himself and solve that mystery lickety split.


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 8, 2020)

YardG said:


> No, I kept going back in his IG feed and it seems Chemy Blues is Chem 4 x Blueberry. Didn't make note of the other freebies pictured in that shot (there were a few with Ukiah Berry).
> 
> 
> 
> I tried asking about the Smoke Vision in an IG thread he had already responded in and didn't get a response, reckoned he's probably pretty busy and didn't want to bother him. I did find a second IG post about 93 Super Skunk x Tahoe Alien where he said something about old Alien strains, which threw me even more... but you're probably right, could speculate till the cows come home or ask the man himself and solve that mystery lickety split.


 Yo Yard excellent research! Definitely narrowing it down... regardless of what it actually is nomenclature wise, this whole mystery is making me feel the need to pop these for this season ... 
kudos again on the IG research... I’ve lost my patience for that place and decided to live here from now on lol


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 8, 2020)

YardG said:


> No, I kept going back in his IG feed and it seems Chemy Blues is Chem 4 x Blueberry. Didn't make note of the other freebies pictured in that shot (there were a few with Ukiah Berry).
> 
> 
> 
> I tried asking about the Smoke Vision in an IG thread he had already responded in and didn't get a response, reckoned he's probably pretty busy and didn't want to bother him. I did find a second IG post about 93 Super Skunk x Tahoe Alien where he said something about old Alien strains, which threw me even more... but you're probably right, could speculate till the cows come home or ask the man himself and solve that mystery lickety split.


Stray lives out in the sticks and reportedly has little/no internet or cell data service. He doesn‘t get online regularly, so I’m sure he misses a lot.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (May 9, 2020)

Cabana is great in veg. Kind of squat plant , smells good so far. The strawberry honey is stretching more.


----------



## gthaenigma (May 9, 2020)

Anyone grown out bluebrrry temple x tk?


----------



## strayfox (May 9, 2020)

Good morning. Thanks for reaching out @mindriot .. I wish I could find more time to jump on the forums. My god, I would probably live on here. Lol

Everything looks amazing. Thanks for sharing all of your photos. You guys are true cannabis warriors. I’ve been getting tons of questions on the price drop and new gear that’s in the breeding program..

Price drop was put together just for CircleOfBlessings, but since times are crazy with this covid mess, more people can afford low prices and enjoy new lines, I figured we could do the same for stray gear. IMO, I don’t think it’s fare to the growers that can’t afford a pack, they have to miss out. Future pricing on both companies should not go above 60 a pack. Only unless it’s some crazy reversals that are super special to myself or super rare. 

As for freebies, I like to make it a special part of the adventure... That’s my favorite part of any drop. That’s why I always try and release freebies that sound fun to dig through. The 93 ss-Tahoe Alien / Starfighter f1, I’ve only ran that line outdoors. Like all new seeds with any breeder, keep an eye on them. OGraskals old super skunk is a little testy. SF should balance her out. 

This line is one of his first old hybrids that was only released to a few special friends. 

Hope that clears up a few questions. Hope everyone and their family is staying safe and healthy too. 

Please keep me posted on the Big Sur and Krome Tamale testers. 

Have a beautiful spring and happy full flower moon.
Thanks
Stray


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 9, 2020)

strayfox said:


> Good morning. Thanks for reaching out @mindriot .. I wish I could find more time to jump on the forums. My god, I would probably live on here. Lol
> 
> Everything looks amazing. Thanks for sharing all of your photos. You guys are true cannabis warriors. I’ve been getting tons of questions on the price drop and new gear that’s in the breeding program..
> 
> ...


 @strayfox thanks for the expedient clarifications! They’re soaking currently... between sleeping on it and you saying they’re outdoorsy, it’s game on!


----------



## mindriot (May 9, 2020)

strayfox said:


> Good morning. Thanks for reaching out @mindriot .. I wish I could find more time to jump on the forums. My god, I would probably live on here. Lol
> 
> Everything looks amazing. Thanks for sharing all of your photos. You guys are true cannabis warriors. I’ve been getting tons of questions on the price drop and new gear that’s in the breeding program..
> 
> ...


 Thanks for getting back to us, I can't wait to dig through those!


----------



## rollinfunk (May 9, 2020)

strayfox said:


> Good morning. Thanks for reaching out @mindriot .. I wish I could find more time to jump on the forums. My god, I would probably live on here. Lol
> 
> Everything looks amazing. Thanks for sharing all of your photos. You guys are true cannabis warriors. I’ve been getting tons of questions on the price drop and new gear that’s in the breeding program..
> 
> ...


thanks for the update. Stray - I got some freebies a while back. Ukiah Berry Indica...Any idea the genetics on this? I haven't really found anything. thanks,


----------



## strayfox (May 9, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> thanks for the update. Stray - I got some freebies a while back. Ukiah Berry Indica...Any idea the genetics on this? I haven't really found anything. thanks,


Ukiah berry indica is an old short squaty line from a good old boy that I met fishing from Ukiah. 

The family ran it hard in the 70’s and hid the plants in with the huckleberry, blueberry and raspberries patches.. He said it was easy to train it to grow like vines on the ground.. 

I was gonna do a big open pollination but the line came with restrictions so he said I can release it as a freebie and not make any profits. Plus someone else released a line with the same name back in 2015-2016.. I’d be curious of the story on that. The fisherman and his wife ran pure Sensi plants back then and only made seeds for the following year on 1-2 plants.

Small freebie release with short berry indica plants that bring hints of raspberry and menthol aromas. 


Thanks
Stray


----------



## rollinfunk (May 9, 2020)

strayfox said:


> Ukiah berry indica is an old short squaty line from a good old boy that I met fishing from Ukiah.
> 
> The family ran it hard in the 70’s and hid the plants in with the huckleberry, blueberry and raspberries patches.. He said it was easy to train it to grow like vines on the ground..
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 9, 2020)

Tis the season, always feels right soaking a few more packs!


----------



## strayfox (May 9, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> Tis the season, always feels right soaking a few more packs!
> View attachment 4560238


That Iraqi Platinum tester from a few years ago is crazy fire.


----------



## asublimeutopia (May 9, 2020)

strayfox said:


> That Iraqi Platinum tester from a few years ago is crazy fire.


My bad on the delay! I think I did the Super Silver Indica and Skunk91rmx X Grimmdica that year due to logistics outside ... I think that was the only one I forgot to plant ... DOH!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 9, 2020)

After a couple months cure, white urkle x michigan roadkill skunk is great smoke. The first plant was super fruity and enjoyable, but the next 2 were more savory. The roadkfc was definitely the favorite. It's changed into a skunkor from he-man smell. It slighty coats your tongue with a musty flavor. It has a high school high kinda feel. I can't wait to hear other reports.

Roadkill wedding is around 4 weeks in. Really excited for this. I'll look in on her tonight.

Popped a grim diesel this week.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 9, 2020)

strayfox said:


> Good morning. Thanks for reaching out @mindriot .. I wish I could find more time to jump on the forums. My god, I would probably live on here. Lol
> 
> Everything looks amazing. Thanks for sharing all of your photos. You guys are true cannabis warriors. I’ve been getting tons of questions on the price drop and new gear that’s in the breeding program..
> 
> ...


The lower price is gonna lead to several of us getting relocated to either the couch or the doghouse.  My unemployment check last week paid for more packs than it should have due to the price drop. Not complaining, but I’m glad I’m back to work from furlough.


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 11, 2020)

Maybe someone could help me out to. I purchased the fpog x miles davis. I can't find any info on the miles davis. Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bodean (May 11, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Maybe someone could help me out to. I purchased the fpog x miles davis. I can't find any info on the miles davis. Any info would be greatly appreciated


I think its black afghani x Starfighter


----------



## kroc (May 11, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> Maybe someone could help me out to. I purchased the fpog x miles davis. I can't find any info on the miles davis. Any info would be greatly appreciated


all i could find


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 11, 2020)

kroc said:


> all i could find


Hahaha ya that sounds like its fairly accurate


----------



## idlewilder (May 12, 2020)

Day 5 of 12/12


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 13, 2020)

Has anyone grown out the Williams temple? I feel extremely lucky to have stumbled upon these. Ran the Willys for years, the cut we had grown to full potential would make your eyes water when trimming, straight KO power. Also has the other Williams bx been released? I think it was Williams x killer Queen/Williams?

Thank you Stray!!! Hoping I can find some nostalgia


----------



## gthaenigma (May 17, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone has grown out the afghani 11 (afghani x apollo 11 genius)? Any info on flower time/phenos would be apreciated.


----------



## idlewilder (May 18, 2020)

Remaining two Left Field in veg. I’m still unsure if #1 is a male or not 

Day 8ish of 11/13. Pistils showed a couple days ago, fwiw


----------



## Zipz55 (May 19, 2020)

Packs came today 

thanks for all the recommendations,cant wait to pop some of this stuff


----------



## gthaenigma (May 19, 2020)

I'm a lil jelle, must admit, and bummed i missed out onthe watermelonhp x starfighter.


----------



## Palckl899014 (May 20, 2020)

I got the Kelvin Klein x starlight freebies can anyone tell me whats Kelvin Klein lineage is?


----------



## bythekasiz (May 20, 2020)

Palckl899014 said:


> I got the Kelvin Klein x starlight freebies can anyone tell me whats Kelvin Klein lineage is?


Do u mean Smoke Vision? I got those also, they were the tiniest seeds I’ve seen in awhile. 2 are up no problem though. Here is a nice breakdown of what the cross is thanks to some digging by YardG.
Kelvin Klein is a select cologne-y pheno from the Black Afghani BX (Black Afghan x Tunnel Vision).





Great Lakes Genetics ?


Over fifteen days now for me, I hope the postman didnt pocket my mcdonald money Nothing to do with glg, but I'm relatively close to Clio and I've been waiting on testers from CA that were sent 16 days ago. Post is crazy slow. Glg related, our hammerhead dbmh x mac are on their way and my bro...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## waterproof808 (May 20, 2020)

I flowered out three of Strays Blueberry x RKS freebies outdoor. The first plant I flowered out was short and squat but colorful and had really nice artificial blueberry/baby poo terps and no intersex traits. 

The other two plants were much taller but had zero blueberry smell, smelled mostly of pine and both hermed around week 5 outdoors. Its pretty rare for me to get herms outside. I guess if you have these seeds, look for the more squat phenos instead of the vigorous tall plants.


----------



## YardG (May 20, 2020)

bythekasiz said:


> Do u mean Smoke Vision? I got those also, they were the tiniest seeds I’ve seen in awhile. 2 are up no problem though. Here is a nice breakdown of what the cross is thanks to some digging by YardG.
> Kelvin Klein is a select cologne-y pheno from the Black Afghani BX (Black Afghan x Tunnel Vision).
> 
> 
> ...


I was just relaying info provided by @jdoorn14


----------



## Gemtree (May 20, 2020)

Can't wait to pop these slurriskunk beans. Probably gonna pop some slurricane x purple punch with them to compare.


----------



## idlewilder (May 21, 2020)

Day 14
Moon Cycles’s front and back. Left Field middle


----------



## Gemtree (May 21, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Day 14
> Moon Cycles’s front and back. Left Field middle
> View attachment 4572721View attachment 4572722View attachment 4572723View attachment 4572724View attachment 4572726


Whats that purple one?


----------



## idlewilder (May 21, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Whats that purple one?


Candyman cut from @shorelineOG


----------



## Gemtree (May 21, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Candyman cut from @shorelineOG


Nice haven't had a real purple plant in forever


----------



## idlewilder (May 22, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Nice haven't had a real purple plant in forever


She smells like grape koolaid/jolly ranchers. I haven’t sampled her yet so I can’t comment on effects yet


----------



## delxd (May 26, 2020)

Hello guys, are there two releases of the High Intake strain? I got one my self that says its Chem 91 JB Cut x Iraqi , but I was browsing strays IG and I found one post it's #HighIntake tb cut (chem91 joe brand cut aka sour diesel / starfighter f1) .
Also,what is the lineage of the Iraqi male? 

thanks


----------



## idlewilder (May 26, 2020)

Day 18ish
The Moon Cycle girls are getting some frost. The daddy is showing up with the sweet bakery goodness
MC2

LF3

MC1


----------



## idlewilder (May 29, 2020)

Day 21
PSA for Moon Cycle...clean your lowers. I found a ton of nanners on the plant in the back. I knew she had too much foliage going into flower but didn’t expect to find such an issue. I plucked everything and will monitor heavily going forward.

Nanners


----------



## Gemtree (May 29, 2020)

Restock on glo of stray and circle


----------



## Thegermling (May 29, 2020)

What bank has the new RKS line from stray? Or has it even dropped yet?
I seen stray post about it on IG


----------



## YardG (May 29, 2020)

Don't believe it's dropped yet, or at least HG posted something on IG, I want to say sometime Sunday? Late maybe, like 8pm?


----------



## Gemtree (May 29, 2020)

I see roadkill wedding bx on glo what's that one about?


----------



## bongrip101 (May 29, 2020)

I grabbed Skunky White and Pure Hashplant, probably gonna run one here in a few weeks.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 29, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I see roadkill wedding bx on glo what's that one about?


Roadkill Wedding Bx1 (Roadkill Wedding) x ((Roadkill Wedding x (Polecat91 x Mac 7)) 10+ regular seeds per pack. Roadkill Wedding was made by Strayfox Gardenz and it is a cross of Wedding Cake x RKS (Sterling Green)


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 30, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I see roadkill wedding bx on glo what's that one about?


Mines a couple weeks out. She looks like shit but has that same bucket and biscuits smell that 2 white urkle x MI rks had. This smell has come up in 3 out of 4 rks x plants.(2 different moms) I gave my half of the purple punch x MI rks to a buddy. So, I don't know about them. I think he might have 1 about to flip. 

Anyone else flowering out these rks crosses?


----------



## delxd (May 30, 2020)

So, Just popped these


----------



## idlewilder (May 30, 2020)

delxd said:


> So, Just popped theseView attachment 4580616


Nice! I have one three weeks into flower. She’s a stretcher


----------



## Thegermling (May 31, 2020)

Damn headies sold out the black Afghani skunk QUICK.


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 1, 2020)

Iraqi D - day 47


----------



## delxd (Jun 2, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> Iraqi D - day 47


Beautiful one!


----------



## delxd (Jun 3, 2020)

3 day old Left Field


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 4, 2020)

delxd said:


> 3 day old Left Field
> View attachment 4584627


Here’s some Left Field frost


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 5, 2020)

Day 28 
Left Field

Moon Cycle #1



Moon Cycle #2


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 8, 2020)

A few shots before the lights came on. Day 30ish


----------



## delxd (Jun 8, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Here’s some Left Field frost
> View attachment 4585196View attachment 4585197


Nice, how is the smell like?


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 8, 2020)

delxd said:


> Nice, how is the smell like?


Sweet, kushy, citrusy


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

So I've had a hard time keeping the LA area Pure Kush cuts straight. LA Pure Kush, Suge (LA?) Pure Kush, Hollywood Pure Kush, Topanga Canyon, Topanga Kush, Topanga OG, Malibu... yada yada. I've found some articles that try to explain it but they seem to contradict each other a lot. I'm not even sure the breeders agree on what they're calling stuff.

As for @strayfox gear , it looks like he's used Suge Pure Kush, Hollywood Pure Kush, and Topanga Kush recently. I'm pretty sure the Suge is the Bubba Kushy/broad leaf one, right? But what's the difference between the Hollywood and the Topanga that he uses? I'm most interested in the one that's sort of a marshmallowy creamy thing. I bought the Topanga Blues thinking I was getting that one but I'm not sure I got it right. Anybody know?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 9, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So I've had a hard time keeping the LA area Pure Kush cuts straight. LA Pure Kush, Suge (LA?) Pure Kush, Hollywood Pure Kush, Topanga Canyon, Topanga Kush, Topanga OG, Malibu... yada yada. I've found some articles that try to explain it but they seem to contradict each other a lot. I'm not even sure the breeders agree on what they're calling stuff.
> 
> As for @strayfox gear , it looks like he's used Suge Pure Kush, Hollywood Pure Kush, and Topanga Kush recently. I'm pretty sure the Suge is the Bubba Kushy/broad leaf one, right? But what's the difference between the Hollywood and the Topanga that he uses? I'm most interested in the one that's sort of a marshmallowy creamy thing. I bought the Topanga Blues thinking I was getting that one but I'm not sure I got it right. Anybody know?


Suge = Bubba. Seen hazeman call suge la Pure. I think the rest are the same og cut that’s marshmallow lime (I grew starlet kush -hpk hybrid)..hpk, topenga, Malibu are the same


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 9, 2020)

Edit. Missed the topanga blues. That should be it
Bodhis holleyweed is supposed to be badass too


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Suge = Bubba. Seen hazeman call suge la Pure. I think the rest are the same og cut that’s marshmallow lime (I grew starlet kush -hpk hybrid)..hpk, topenga, Malibu are the same


I thought the same but then I noticed that Stray has 2 offerings... quotes are what GLG has listed:

Topanga Lane = " _... TOPANGA KUSH / STARFIGHTER F1"_
Hollywood-Fighter HP = " (Hollywood Pure Kush / Starfighter F1 " 

The Topanga Blues is with Blueberry instead of Starfighter.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 9, 2020)

The "HP" part in Hollywood-Fighter HP seems weird though. Maybe that's actually Bodhi's Holly*weed* (HPK x G13HP) instead of straight HPK/Topanga? GLG's been known to make a typo or two on their site.


----------



## SugarUB (Jun 10, 2020)

Hollywood-Fighter HP is [(Hollywood Pure Kush x Uzbeki Hashplant) x Starfighter F1]


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 11, 2020)

Day 35


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 11, 2020)

SugarUB said:


> Hollywood-Fighter HP is [(Hollywood Pure Kush x Uzbeki Hashplant) x Starfighter F1]


Ah... that sounds more like it. Thanks for helping me figure this one out guys! I got what I wanted then... hopefully I'll have some Topanga Blues results down the road a bit. I've got way too many seeds competing for space, but that one's calling to me.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 11, 2020)

I need to stop coming here. Every time I do, I end up buying more seeds. My wife is starting to give me a lot of those sideways glances.... you know the ones....


----------



## delxd (Jun 12, 2020)

Here is a young Left Field


----------



## asublimeutopia (Jun 12, 2020)

3 WaterMelon HP bx testers around 5 weeks old are looking happy outside even with light snow a few nights ago  ...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 12, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> 3 WaterMelon HP bx testers around 5 weeks old are looking happy outside even with light snow a few nights ago  ...
> 
> View attachment 4593309View attachment 4593312View attachment 4593318


Oooh.... that's a cool one! What did he backcross that with? You said snow,eh. Are you growing that Himalayan strain at high altitudes? Bet they'd enjoy that if so.


----------



## asublimeutopia (Jun 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Oooh.... that's a cool one! What did he backcross that with? You said snow,eh. Are you growing that Himalayan strain at high altitudes? Bet they'd enjoy that if so.


Growin a little above 8000’ w/ night temp lows in 40s most the summer... not ideal but cool to see how plants grow... I believe the WaterMelonHP bx is [WHP x (WHP x StarFighter f1) ] ... the Dad must have been from the WaterMelon Hash Fighter cross Stray released?


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jun 13, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I flowered out three of Strays Blueberry x RKS freebies outdoor. The first plant I flowered out was short and squat but colorful and had really nice artificial blueberry/baby poo terps and no intersex traits.
> 
> The other two plants were much taller but had zero blueberry smell, smelled mostly of pine and both hermed around week 5 outdoors. Its pretty rare for me to get herms outside. I guess if you have these seeds, look for the more squat phenos instead of the vigorous tall plants.


I gave a pack to a friend of mine and he ran them indoors even though I specifically told him not to... and he only got one herm. The smoke was on-point!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 13, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> Growin a little above 8000’ w/ night temp lows in 40s most the summer... not ideal but cool to see how plants grow... I believe the WaterMelonHP bx is [WHP x (WHP x StarFighter f1) ] ... the Dad must have been from the WaterMelon Hash Fighter cross Stray released?
> 
> View attachment 4593507


You ARE way up there, aren't you. It's probably not ideal for a lot of plants, but for a Himalayan plant, it probably feels like home. Hope those turn out great for you... that's some exotic stuff right there.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 13, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> Growin a little above 8000’ w/ night temp lows in 40s most the summer... not ideal but cool to see how plants grow... I believe the WaterMelonHP bx is [WHP x (WHP x StarFighter f1) ] ... the Dad must have been from the WaterMelon Hash Fighter cross Stray released?
> 
> View attachment 4593507


You may have seen this already, but it's a good little writeup if you haven't.









Nepali Watermelon Hashplant (Bodhi Seeds) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Watermelon tree hashplant.... a nepali highland himalayan mountain sativa landrace personally collected at 2000 meters in the mileche area of the annapurna national forest.18 individuals were open pollinated to create this seed stock. a very large pl...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## asublimeutopia (Jun 13, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> You may have seen this already, but it's a good little writeup if you haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo good info thanks Dude! I also went and googled the region mentioned on seed finder and it lead to a Bodhi post on another forum documenting a trip to Nepal from 2008 ... I’m grateful for you mentioning it... here’s some pics/info from the post for the village/region it seems to be from (didn’t know if it’s kosher to put a link for another place? ...)


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 13, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> Yo good info thanks Dude! I also went and googled the region mentioned on seed finder and it lead to a Bodhi post on another forum documenting a trip to Nepal from 2008 ... I’m grateful for you mentioning it... here’s some pics/info from the post for the village/region it seems to be from (didn’t know if it’s kosher to put a link for another place? ...)
> View attachment 4594582View attachment 4594583View attachment 4594586View attachment 4594590View attachment 4594592


Whoa... those are some tall-ass crazy looking plants. Thanks for pulling those up...hadn't seen them. Enjoy! ... and post update pics. This should be cool!


----------



## TWest65 (Jun 14, 2020)

New Strayfox drop Tuesday (Jun 16) at noon PST at JBC 





Strayfox | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 17, 2020)

I kinda missed the drop. What popped up and sold out fast? I don't recall seeing Sour Bubba Skunk or Star Mints before but I'm not sure. That Roman Candle one looks interesting.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I kinda missed the drop. What popped up and sold out fast? I don't recall seeing Sour Bubba Skunk or Star Mints before but I'm not sure. That Roman Candle one looks interesting.


Black afghani skunk sold out in less than 6 minutes


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 17, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Black afghani skunk sold out in less than 6 minutes


Interesting. That isn't really a direction I'm chasing. I probably don't know what I'm missing, but I feel better that I didn't miss anything I simply have to have (as far as I know).


----------



## mindriot (Jun 17, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Black afghani skunk sold out in less than 6 minutes


 Yep plucked right outta my cart... I did manage to get the Raspberry Skunk though


----------



## BobDylan'sBeard (Jun 17, 2020)

I had a raspberry skunk plucked out of my cart within 4 minutes. Snagged a pack of Roman Candles though  I bet it's a tasty one.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 19, 2020)

Day 42
Left Field 

Moon Cycle 1

Moon Cycle 2


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 20, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> I see roadkill wedding bx on glo what's that one about?





JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Mines a couple weeks out. She looks like shit but has that same bucket and biscuits smell that 2 white urkle x MI rks had. This smell has come up in 3 out of 4 rks x plants.(2 different moms) I gave my half of the purple punch x MI rks to a buddy. So, I don't know about them. I think he might have 1 about to flip.
> 
> Anyone else flowering out these rks crosses?


So, it's completely changed after being in the jar for a week. Deliciously sweet smelling. When it first showed up, it was almost too sweet, like sickly sweet. Now, it's a nice confetti frosting smell. I haven't pinned down the flavor, yet.


----------



## fieldhand (Jun 20, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I kinda missed the drop. What popped up and sold out fast? I don't recall seeing Sour Bubba Skunk or Star Mints before but I'm not sure. That Roman Candle one looks interesting.


Sour bubba, star mints, raspberry skunk were included


----------



## Stink Floyd (Jun 20, 2020)

Anyone know if Stray will put out the unadulterated MI Skunk? Been on the Roadkill hunt for years now, lots of funk, but no skunk spray that burns your nostrils and a nug that would stink up a warehouse. I know AKbeanbrains is working on it along with Beatrix Choice due out in September.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 24, 2020)

Some Left Field lowers looking frosty


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 26, 2020)

Day 49
Left Field 

Moon Cycle 1

Moon Cycle 2


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 27, 2020)

Road kill skunk x the white


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 27, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Road kill skunk x the white
> View attachment 4607391View attachment 4607392


Is she stanky?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 28, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Is she stanky?


Not skunk stanky more sweet smelling


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 29, 2020)

is Hollywood Fighter and Topanga Lane the same cross?

I know alot people say Topanga and Hollywood PK are the same cuts renamed and I was wondering if anyone knew if Stray used the same cuts


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 30, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> is Hollywood Fighter and Topanga Lane the same cross?
> 
> I know alot people say Topanga and Hollywood PK are the same cuts renamed and I was wondering if anyone knew if Stray used the same cuts


I tried to get this sorted out a page or two back. Apparently the Hollywood-Fighter HP is [(Hollywood Pure Kush x Uzbeki Hashplant) x Starfighter F1]. So in other words, the Hollywood fighter is (Topanga x Uzbeki) x Starfighter . Topanga Lane is Topanga x Starfighter, without the Uzbeki part. I think Strayfox is calling the cut Topanga and Bodhi calls it Hollywood PK. I have a hunch the HPK x Uzbeki might have come from Bodhi. Not 100% sure on any of this though.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 30, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I tried to get this sorted out a page or two back. Apparently the Hollywood-Fighter HP is [(Hollywood Pure Kush x Uzbeki Hashplant) x Starfighter F1]. So in other words, the Hollywood fighter is (Topanga x Uzbeki) x Starfighter . Topanga Lane is Topanga x Starfighter, without the Uzbeki part. I think Strayfox is calling the cut Topanga and Bodhi calls it Hollywood PK. I have a hunch the HPK x Uzbeki might have come from Bodhi. Not 100% sure on any of this though.


it's an older bodhi strain

• Hollywood Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant
--
this is a new variation on the pure kush suge cut x uzbekistani hashplant, using the hollywood pure kush which grows more like an og with a kushy vanilla marshmellow she musk baby powder aroma, very feminine unlike the roasted coffee spice of the suge pk. the effect of the hollywood pk is very deep relaxing wrap around mind body liberator, cerebral and sensual, like being cradled in the perfumed breasts of the canna mother. the uzbekistani is a vigorous, robust, crystal laden pure landrace
totem pole from central asia. with this novel new combination vigor and yeild should be vastly improved, with new terpene accents from the musky fruity uzbek
blending with the sublime rich, emotive pk..... and as a bonus making f2's should unlock a treasure chest of central asian and southern californian cannabis history...... pre release strains have limited testing or are currently in testing to be new lines and are for the super heads that can not wait for the official drop next year. untested pre release, limited packs


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 30, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> it's an older bodhi strain
> 
> • Hollywood Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant
> --
> ...


Sounds great! Now I need another long gone strain.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 30, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Sounds great! Now I need another long gone strain.


I may have some good news. Possibly the same stock as Bodhi's..
nspecta has this for sale:

Uzbekistani IBL
This pure Uzbekistani inbred line is a collaboration release with Cannabiogen that was facilitated by our good friend Bodhi. A portion of the proceeds from the sales of these seeds will go to Charlie Garcia & Cannabiogen
These seeds were produced with an open pollination of roughly 150 plants to keep the integrity of the line intact for the next generation.

21 Regular Seeds per pack.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 30, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I may have some good news. Possibly the same stock as Bodhi's..
> nspecta has this for sale:
> 
> Uzbekistani IBL
> ...


Interesting. I'm not sure I've got the space to dig into OP landrace seeds, but if I did, that would be fun to play around with. Thanks for sharing, RF. My first HPK investigation is going to be Topanga Blues. I'm pretty excited about that one.


----------



## freedomIsNORML (Jul 1, 2020)

love those pics of the left field (i have some im gonna pop now) ...strayfox is a great person as well as a great breeder!!


----------



## asublimeutopia (Jul 1, 2020)

Stink Floyd said:


> Anyone know if Stray will put out the unadulterated MI Skunk? Been on the Roadkill hunt for years now, lots of funk, but no skunk spray that burns your nostrils and a nug that would stink up a warehouse. I know AKbeanbrains is working on it along with Beatrix Choice due out in September.


Ive been hoping for some straight Iraqi beans from him for a couple years; the crosses are amazing... maybe pure seed increase lines will be released one day... we can only hope!

Here’s 2 diff Iraqi Triangle (Triangle Kush x Iraqi male) bred by Stray... about 6 weeks flower... having some sweet funkiness on the nuggets, with a sandy sugary textured resin... so excited to make hash with these...


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 2, 2020)

Left Field day 55

Moon Cycle 2

Moon Cycle 1


----------



## asublimeutopia (Jul 2, 2020)

WaterMelon HashPlant bx testers bred by @strayfox are impressing and surprising me continually since popping them this spring! All 3 have thinner/ multi-leaflet fan leaves, are from knee to hip high tall with similar totem type structure on the untopped 2. They’ve been growing steadily, even with 40-55 degree nights, and are feeling like lateral branching will take off as they grow. They all share similar layered floral/rose scents with varying amounts of spicy sweetness & musk... and #1 to me has stem rubs with hints of saddle leather I’ve never experienced ... we’re so excited to see these 3 flower, especially cuz they’re all looking like ladies!!! I already hope these get released by Stray so I can get 2 more packs to hunt through...


----------



## Dankagenda (Jul 2, 2020)

Purple Gypsy [Purple Unicorn Bodhis cut × Krome Tamale] 

•Sprouted 3/6/20
•Decent Pre-flowers visible 4/12/20 (37 days)
•Transplanted into 7g on 5/16/20 
•Flowered on 5/28/20

Making this post on day 35 of flower 

• 7 gallon fabric pot
• Sohum Living Soil
• Used Bio-Live at transplant
• Topdressings: w/ milled malted barley & Coast of Maine's fish bone meal 
• Cover crop + barley straw
• Recharge (weekly) 
• Flower light: Growers Choice 630 enhanced red 

I got 7 seeds and popped them all. I got a 100% germination rate. I lost 4 to damping off (face palm). I was left with 3, and two of them were male. The female was plant #1. 

Her vertical growth is fast paced and extremely vigorous, with sturdy branching that can hold a lot of weight without flopping over. I topped her once in veg and did not find a second one necessary with some more lst/scroging. 

She's very hardy, and has taken some of the stressors I've thrown at her very well thus far. Always tips up and transplant shock was very minimal if noticeable at all. 

Two weeks into flower, I gave her a day of 18/6, and then put her back on 12/12 the following day to stress her a little. I've intentionally dried her out and over-watered her. I've taken cuts and let them get rootbound to see if she would geek out. No nanners or signs of hermaphrodism (did a nanner check right before posting this). 

She's getting the second trellis tonight as well. It was not needed until today (day 35). 

Testing her out has been awesome. I have not run into any major/notable problems any other grower should be aware of. I've got more photos coming and others I need to get up here. I know I'm forgetting some stuff so please ask any questions you have. Appreciate you all.

Peace,

Dank





Early veg 4/12/20


4 days before flipping to flower


Day 35 of flower


Day 35 of flower


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 3, 2020)

Roadkill skunk x white urkle


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 3, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Roadkill skunk x white urkle
> View attachment 4613261View attachment 4613263


How’s she stank?


----------



## Sveeno (Jul 3, 2020)

Strays little skunk. The stinky one of the bunch.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 4, 2020)

Left Field sample...for science


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 5, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> How’s she stank?


Like a sweet syrup


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 5, 2020)

Roadkill skunk x purple punch


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 9, 2020)

Left Field and two different phenos of Moon Cycle


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 18, 2020)

2 new releases at JBC:

21 Candles (Fruity Pebbles 21 Stray Cut x Roman Candles) 
Cafe Wonder (Temple Stray Cut x Koffee F1) *limited to only 16 packs produced!






Strayfox | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 19, 2020)

Just Bought Cafe Wonder and Roman candles


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 19, 2020)

White urkle x roadkill skunk


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 19, 2020)

2 for 80, glo


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 19, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Just Bought Cafe Wonder and Roman candles


I'm jealous... tried to get the cafe wonder as soon as i got the JBC newsletter... and it was already sold out ... killin me only dropping 16 packs lol


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 19, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I'm jealous... tried to get the cafe wonder as soon as i got the JBC newsletter... and it was already sold out ... killin me only dropping 16 packs lol


I hear ya. The newsletter hit my email at 1:38am EDT, about an hour after I went to bed last night. Gone by the time I checked my email around 8:00am EDT this morning. Not like I needed more seeds, but not having an opportunity to decide or try for them is what kills me.


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 19, 2020)

Just when I thought I was safe. These new selections sound wild. Roman candles, va/tk x skunk, and chocolate thai got the better of me. I know they’ll be more than worth the ticket though.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 20, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Just when I thought I was safe. These new selections sound wild. Roman candles, va/tk x skunk, and chocolate thai got the better of me. I know they’ll be more than worth the ticket though.


I've tried to tell myself I'm only interested in Stray's new stuff because it's using Michigan Skunk...it's not working, especially with the Roman Candles and Temple crosses hitting. 

In case y'all missed it, here's the description SHOE put up for the new 21 Candles:

21 Candles (Fruity Pebbles 21 / Roman Candles) at week 4 looking like a warrior.

Here’s one of the last regular lines that were made before I moved. Super selective breeding that went into this rare program, when selecting the perfect female. (I believe there were only 10 packs ever made of the original FP line). This has been a super fun project with the Fruity Pebbles f1.

21 Candles kick out crazy buds with solid branching and single fat flowers that are covered in stick Tahoe Alien mango frost. •

The effect comes on fast and settling with these hybrid pheno’s.. Most pheno’s can bring on happy, giggly, sedating and intoxicating where it can be very enjoyable with your other half. So far I have had 4 reports saying it gets the blood flowing in all the right places. That’s for both parties.. •

Beautiful bushy plants with heavy resinous bud sites that turn out perfect for SCROG training.. •

Mold and mite resistant. •

Most pheno’s 1.0 stretch after 12/12 flip. •

Most pheno’s bring intoxicating fruit bowl fuel gas mango aromas that come through on mid •

Finish times are between 56-61 days indoors.•


----------



## dankbydrew (Jul 20, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> I've tried to tell myself I'm only interested in Stray's new stuff because it's using Michigan Skunk...it's not working, especially with the Roman Candles and Temple crosses hitting.
> 
> In case y'all missed it, here's the description SHOE put up for the new 21 Candles:


Damnit!! Tempting! Good thing I have some fruity pebble f3’s in the vault or I’d hop on this too.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 21, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> Damnit!! Tempting! Good thing I have some fruity pebble f3’s in the vault or I’d hop on this too.


You'd think that might have stopped me...or maybe the John Coletrane & Tahoe Alien Skunk that also use stray's Fruity Pebbles cut...


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 22, 2020)

Not sure what's left, but Labyrinth had a Stray drop yesterday that included a couple I don't recall seeing before. 

Double Unicorn (Purple Unicorn x Unicorn Tears) & Iraqi Indica (80s Black Afghani x Iraqi) if I remember correctly.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 24, 2020)

Left Field after a quick trim. It reminds me a lot of Alien Rift in smell and how greasy it is


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 24, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Left Field after a quick trim. It reminds me a lot of Alien Rift in smell and how greasy it is
> View attachment 4633828View attachment 4633829View attachment 4633830


I’ve never tried alien rift, I’ve heard it said that it smells like ether?!


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 24, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I’ve never tried alien rift, I’ve heard it said that it smells like ether?!


Not sure I’ve smelled ether so I can’t confirm


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 24, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Not sure I’ve smelled ether so I can’t confirm


Starting fluid


----------



## bbxww (Jul 24, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Just Bought Cafe Wonder and Roman candles


I went to JBC for 21 candles but The koffee caught my eye. I hit up Stray on Instagram and this is what he wrote about the koffee f1male.


----------



## bbxww (Jul 24, 2020)

bbxww said:


> I went to JBC for 21 candles but The koffee caught my eye. I hit up Stray on Instagram and this is what he wrote about the koffee f1male.View attachment 4634214


#SuperFrostyMale


----------



## Stink Floyd (Jul 24, 2020)

As far as Ether goes, I know their is an unreleased Duke Diamond strain by the same name done by Savagegardens. That Temple cross sounds awesome and would love to see more pics of these gems, especially the stray's little skunk with the RKS/Koffee cross with bodhi's sterling green. Been skunk hunting for awhile and Stay's new line with the Michigan diary farmer RKS sounds like it might be a winner based on IG posts. Please keep the strfox gear pics/reviews rolling!


----------



## bbxww (Jul 27, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Just Bought Cafe Wonder and Roman candles


#cafewonder on deck thanks @JBCSeeds


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 27, 2020)

bbxww said:


> #cafewonder on deck thanks @JBCSeeds View attachment 4636700


Pop them yet?


----------



## bbxww (Jul 27, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Pop them yet?


Just got today


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 27, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> White urkle x roadkill skunk
> View attachment 4628930View attachment 4628931View attachment 4628932


Nice job. How did this smoke for you?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 27, 2020)

FYI - Pretty sure the Sterling Green RKS is from Bodhi and he only releases crosses for outdoors due to instability. Stray was using this male with freebies when he first started breeding. Bodhi said he can't tame the SG RKS indoor as it always herms. Stray's new Skunk male is different and from northern MI.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 27, 2020)

bbxww said:


> Just got today


I’m aware. Since there were only 16 packs released and many of us didn’t even have a chance at them due to the drop time and lack of notification, we all have to live vicariously through the few who snagged them.

Soooo....pop them yet?


----------



## Prodigygrower (Jul 28, 2020)

Well I forgot I had an account here lol. It’s been a very long time since I’ve visited. But since my growmie strayfox has a bumping thread here I thought I would contribute a lil. So here are some pics of my two keepers of Iraqi wedding and some gear that will be ran soon. I’m waiting on one more thing to drop before I go hunting again. Any way hope you enjoy the flicks. Stay thanks again my friend so excited for these.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 28, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Nice job. How did this smoke for you?


Still drying 

I'll put a smoke report up of rks x white urkle & rks x purple punch when done


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 28, 2020)

Prodigygrower said:


> Well I forgot I had an account here lol. It’s been a very long time since I’ve visited. But since my growmie strayfox has a bumping thread here I thought I would contribute a lil. So here are some pics of my two keepers of Iraqi wedding and some gear that will be ran soon. I’m waiting on one more thing to drop before I go hunting again. Any way hope you enjoy the flicks. Stay thanks again my friend so excited for these.View attachment 4637312View attachment 4637313View attachment 4637314


Where did you get the Hollywood Skunk fems from?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 28, 2020)

what is crybaby skunk? lol


----------



## fieldhand (Jul 29, 2020)

Btw there are some good stray packs still up at labyrinth seeds from a recent drop


----------



## q3corn (Jul 29, 2020)

I actually picked up my first circle of blessings pack (iraqi indica) from labyrinth. I was wondering if it's the same Iraqi as the Sleeping Iraqi used in previous crosses?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 29, 2020)

q3corn said:


> I actually picked up my first circle of blessings pack (iraqi indica) from labyrinth. I was wondering if it's the same Iraqi as the Sleeping Iraqi used in previous crosses?


Sleeping Iraqi is Grimmdica x Iraqi. The Iraqi male in both crosses is the same.


----------



## q3corn (Jul 29, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Sleeping Iraqi is Grimmdica x Iraqi. The Iraqi male in both crosses is the same.


Thanks!


----------



## delxd (Aug 5, 2020)

Here's a Left Field in veg, real nice so far, hoping to be a female!


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 5, 2020)

Anyone have pics/review of the Rasberry Skunk or White Urkel Skunk? I saw pictures here of the white urkel x roadkill, hoping I'm safe to assume the michigan skunk IS the roadkill.


----------



## Pupelle (Aug 5, 2020)

View attachment P2033039.JPG
Wonderland  This plant was amazing! Incredible flavor, so hard to describe, but everyone I smoked it with pretty much had the exact same reaction on the first hit: "WOW, that FLAVOR!" truly incredible. Also has a very potent sociable high. Ended up having something like 4% cbd in addition to high thc, and definitely a lot of magic to it. Cant wait to grow more!


----------



## OtisCampbell (Aug 5, 2020)

Wow, I checked my stockpile and I also have a pack of these. I’ll add them to the next run list.... 



Pupelle said:


> View attachment 4645604
> Wonderland  This plant was amazing! Incredible flavor, so hard to describe, but everyone I smoked it with pretty much had the exact same reaction on the first hit: "WOW, that FLAVOR!" truly incredible. Also has a very potent sociable high. Ended up having something like 4% cbd in addition to high thc, and definitely a lot of magic to it. Cant wait to grow more!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 5, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Anyone have pics/review of the Rasberry Skunk or White Urkel Skunk? I saw pictures here of the white urkel x roadkill, hoping I'm safe to assume the michigan skunk IS the roadkill.


Stray took RKS off the labels between testers and production drop because he didn’t want anyone making assumptions about what might be found in the Michigan skunk lines. He mentioned somewhere that he thinks RKS might be in there somewhere, especially in the Black Afghani skunk, but I’d be prepared to find sweet skunk and maybe get pleasantly surprised.


----------



## cbizzle (Aug 8, 2020)

Picked up a few packs. What to run next ladies and fellers?

93 Super Skunk
Cabana
Skunky Thai (Chocolate Thai x MI Skunk)
Raspberry Skunk (MI. Skunk x Ukiah Raspberry)


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 8, 2020)

cbizzle said:


> Picked up a few packs. What to run next ladies and fellers?
> 
> 93 Super Skunk
> Cabana
> ...


Rasberry Skunk and 93 Super Skunk has my vote. As long as you f2/preserve the SS!
Curious about the Ukiah in general. Berry indica stocky plants from farmers who only ran old sensi stock..

Do any of you know if Glo has gotten their shit together since the numerous reports of fuckery from them? They have some Stray that no where else has.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 8, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> White urkle x roadkill skunk
> View attachment 4628930View attachment 4628931View attachment 4628932


Thanks for posting. Can we get a smoke report?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Aug 8, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Rasberry Skunk and 93 Super Skunk has my vote. As long as you f2/preserve the SS!
> Curious about the Ukiah in general. Berry indica stocky plants from farmers who only ran old sensi stock..
> 
> Do any of you know if Glo has gotten their shit together since the numerous reports of fuckery from them? They have some Stray that no where else has.


I’ve ordered several times from GLO with no issues. They do hold your order (strategically?) and then pocket the doubled up shipping charge if you place another or several before they ship.


----------



## cbizzle (Aug 8, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Rasberry Skunk and 93 Super Skunk has my vote. As long as you f2/preserve the SS!
> Curious about the Ukiah in general. Berry indica stocky plants from farmers who only ran old sensi stock..
> 
> Do any of you know if Glo has gotten their shit together since the numerous reports of fuckery from them? They have some Stray that no where else has.


Hey, I was thinking the 93 Super Skunk! So, serious question for ya. Never grown out a male. In this case I think I have 5 or 6 of those beans. Say I just grow them out, keep all males or females and just let em do their thing? I’ve always chopped the males, but this would be my first effort at growing both out for seed purposes, but I’ll make it happen.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 8, 2020)

That would be incredible. You don't want to let that old gem get away no matter how small the open pollination is! If you want bigger flowers, you could take the males to a separate room and give the girls a couple of weeks to put on mass before reuniting them all. Heck you could even save some pollen on top of that for later.


----------



## Palckl899014 (Aug 9, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Rasberry Skunk and 93 Super Skunk has my vote. As long as you f2/preserve the SS!
> Curious about the Ukiah in general. Berry indica stocky plants from farmers who only ran old sensi stock..
> 
> Do any of you know if Glo has gotten their shit together since the numerous reports of fuckery from them? They have some Stray that no where else has.


I have ordered from them quite a few times recently as well. Have always gotten my order. It takes them awhile but I do always receive it.


OtisCampbell said:


> I’ve ordered several times from GLO with no issues. They do hold your order (strategically?) and then pocket the doubled up shipping charge if you place another or several before they ship.


And yes I agree with what was said here. They have done that to me a few times but again I do always receive it.


----------



## Forte (Aug 9, 2020)

What is strayfoxs heaviest indica?


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 9, 2020)

I got my hashmakers dream and slurriskunk from glo they're pretty dead on at shipping a week after order so about 10 days total


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 9, 2020)

How many seeds are in Stray's fem packs? Glo doesn't list it.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 9, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> How many seeds are in Stray's fem packs? Glo doesn't list it.


10


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 9, 2020)

They're 2 for 80 now just write it in the comment box if you end up getting some


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 9, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> They're 2 for 80 now just write it in the comment box if you end up getting some


I just see a coupon code area, no comment box?


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 9, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> I just see a coupon code area, no comment box?


It's after you proceed to checkout


----------



## lambchopedd (Aug 10, 2020)

Got some Stray testers last month, Iraqi x Black Skunk Afghani

So here's a quick little update on this since I finally got around to potting-up these bad boys. Disclaimer: Nothing super impressive yet

It's Day 23

6/6 germed within 24hrs, though I lost one when the seed-coat neglected to fall off. One had deformed leaves from the start, but I decided to keep it; seems to be growing fine nonetheless. Another has noticeably larger leaves than its' siblings. Still not sure which parent that trait could've come from. None have noticeable smell in veg. Root development is arguably above average on all except the little mutant one. I'll continue to veg them until 9/1... give or take a few days (need to make space in flower tent). I do intend on flowering-out any males. I'll of course come back to update when I have flowers to show off. Here's some shitty pics for whomever cares.

Peace y'all


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 11, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Rasberry Skunk and 93 Super Skunk has my vote. As long as you f2/preserve the SS!
> Curious about the Ukiah in general. Berry indica stocky plants from farmers who only ran old sensi stock..
> 
> Do any of you know if Glo has gotten their shit together since the numerous reports of fuckery from them? They have some Stray that no where else has.


People seem to like their odds with them as long as they use cc rather than cash. Folks in the Bodhi thread seem to be generally okay with GLO. 

I'm a little gun shy myself, mostly because I'm a creature of habit. I like supporting the seed banks that have done me right rather than chasing one-offs and sales.


----------



## asublimeutopia (Aug 12, 2020)

cbizzle said:


> Picked up a few packs. What to run next ladies and fellers?
> 
> 93 Super Skunk
> Cabana
> ...


Skunky Thai! I’m hoping to pop mine next season... would love to see!


----------



## cbizzle (Aug 12, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> Skunky Thai! I’m hoping to pop mine next season... would love to see!


Nice! Yeah, that sounds amazing. Can’t wait for that. Keep us posted on that one if you could.


----------



## N_R_M (Aug 24, 2020)

Anyone know the story on Gooey Hashplant? It is supposed to be Mom Gooey x HP13 .... but HP13 is a cutting, is this a feminized line? The label doesn't say anything about fems and I don't know of anyone reversing the HP13. In fact I saw Stray mention being unsuccessful in reversing it in an IG post, anybody have more information?


----------



## lambchopedd (Aug 30, 2020)

Update on my tester pack (Iraqi x Black Skunk Afghani):

So I caught an impostor in the female tent today. This big leaf mkfr was supposed to be _the one_, but nope. Took about 10-14days to show. So far out of this tester pack 4/5 are males, with only one last shining hope who took this males place in the tent. Here's some pics of the boys. Ironically enough they all look similar and none produced sacs nor dropped pollen yet (about 14-21 days in 12/12). I'll keep an eye on them for resin, more color (there's flecks of purple on sacs), etc. Figure why not at this point


----------



## delxd (Sep 1, 2020)

Here's a female Left Field, 14 days into flowering


----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 2, 2020)

Platinum Iraqi.




The plant in the last photo is a very different pheno than the first two, the fingers on the leaves are way wider, almost reminiscent of a strawberry or a Virginia creeper leaf.


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 8, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> People seem to like their odds with them as long as they use cc rather than cash. Folks in the Bodhi thread seem to be generally okay with GLO.
> 
> I'm a little gun shy myself, mostly because I'm a creature of habit. I like supporting the seed banks that have done me right rather than chasing one-offs and sales.


Glo is the best around. Many orders (stateside) and they ship in a week or less. I’ve combined orders if I make them before they ship one and ask them to send as one. I had an order open and asked for the newsletter and they immediately sent me my shipping info for my previous package lol... not a big deal. The prices can’t be beat. 2 for 75 stray fox packs and I just ordered two and got 2 5 pack freebies.


----------



## asublimeutopia (Sep 9, 2020)

Black Sterling 9ish weeks maybe... sandy greasy textured resin putting off scents of fuely acrid funk...






Ukiah Berry Indica with sticky greasy resin smelling of fruity cereal in a sharp rotten milk... around 9ish weeks also...




Edited to add the ‘93 SuperSkunk/ TahoeAlien x StarFighter f1 I forgot...


----------



## delxd (Sep 9, 2020)

Left Field


----------



## delxd (Sep 11, 2020)

What a beautiful plant, 21 days into flowering, Left Field (Mothers Milk (bodhis cut) x Ninja Turtles)


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 11, 2020)

delxd said:


> What a beautiful plant, 21 days into flowering, Left Field (Mothers Milk (bodhis cut) x Ninja Turtles)View attachment 4680618


I smoked a fat doobie of left field last night. Good stuff.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 11, 2020)

That triangle iraqi he showing off on IG looks tits!


----------



## delxd (Sep 11, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I smoked a fat doobie of left field last night. Good stuff.


Hey buddy, how are the terps like?


----------



## asublimeutopia (Sep 11, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> That triangle iraqi he showing off on IG looks tits!


Saw that too it looked amazing! Hope Stray re-releases it ... I cant find packs of it anywhere anymore


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 11, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> WaterMelon HashPlant bx testers bred by @strayfox are impressing and surprising me continually since popping them this spring! All 3 have thinner/ multi-leaflet fan leaves, are from knee to hip high tall with similar totem type structure on the untopped 2. They’ve been growing steadily, even with 40-55 degree nights, and are feeling like lateral branching will take off as they grow. They all share similar layered floral/rose scents with varying amounts of spicy sweetness & musk... and #1 to me has stem rubs with hints of saddle leather I’ve never experienced ... we’re so excited to see these 3 flower, especially cuz they’re all looking like ladies!!! I already hope these get released by Stray so I can get 2 more packs to hunt through...


If you don't mind me asking, how are your Watermelon HP Bxs doing? I'm super curious.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 12, 2020)

delxd said:


> Hey buddy, how are the terps like?


Hash, Kush and some ether. It honestly reminds me a lot of Alien Rift in the smell and taste


----------



## delxd (Sep 13, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Hash, Kush and some ether. It honestly reminds me a lot of Alien Rift in the smell and taste


Nice, cant wait for Mine, got two females going, both been cloned, I hope to find a keeper, got a Nice male in other Room trying to collect the polen and make some F2 seeds

Heres the big girl


----------



## asublimeutopia (Sep 13, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how are your Watermelon HP Bxs doing? I'm super curious.


don’t mind at all, had all 3 ladies outdoors handling chilly nights in mid 40s no problem for months. Took some clones n waiting to see how they respond to being inside...Estimating the seedlings started slowly transitioning to flower about 1- 2 weeks ago here... smelling amazing all of them pretty tall... two of them were planted in the ground and unfortunately just got hit by 3 days of 20 degrees... so waiting to see if they pull a Phoenix move... luckily we brought the potted one inside so hoping to have a chance of seeing her finish ... that lady has a crazy musky leathery rose scent ...

long story short... I’m glad we have a few clones and realistically they’re prolly not best suited for outdoor in our very short, cold, high & dry elevation... they surprised the shit out of me with their resilience so I would be curious to see them grown in a slightly more temperate environment... that being said I am keeping my eye out to scoop a couple packs if they’re released just based on veg growth and stem rubs... I’d love to mix these up with some of Strays Iraqi crosses for myself...


----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 14, 2020)

Wow beautiful leaves on those Watermelon HP Bx"s, such thin fingers. Bummer about temps in the 20's, that's rough, it was 35 where I'm at a few nights ago.
What latitude are you at, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## asublimeutopia (Sep 14, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> Wow beautiful leaves on those Watermelon HP Bx"s, such thin fingers. Bummer about temps in the 20's, that's rough, it was 35 where I'm at a few nights ago.
> What latitude are you at, if you don't mind me asking?


hey man thanks! Ya 35 temps no problem... anything below 29- 27ish seems to piss them off and burst cell walls.... were slightly above 8300 feet elevation and around 39.9 N and needing a greenhouse lol weathers fine usually through Halloween excluding those one or two storm fronts that rip through with the super cold every fall since we’ve been here...


----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 16, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> hey man thanks! Ya 35 temps no problem... anything below 29- 27ish seems to piss them off and burst cell walls.... were slightly above 8300 feet elevation and around 39.9 N and needing a greenhouse lol weathers fine usually through Halloween excluding those one or two storm fronts that rip through with the super cold every fall since we’ve been here...


 8300 feet Impressive, kudos! I'm at the same exact same latitude but only 3500 feet.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 17, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> don’t mind at all, had all 3 ladies outdoors handling chilly nights in mid 40s no problem for months. Took some clones n waiting to see how they respond to being inside...Estimating the seedlings started slowly transitioning to flower about 1- 2 weeks ago here... smelling amazing all of them pretty tall... two of them were planted in the ground and unfortunately just got hit by 3 days of 20 degrees... so waiting to see if they pull a Phoenix move... luckily we brought the potted one inside so hoping to have a chance of seeing her finish ... that lady has a crazy musky leathery rose scent ...
> 
> long story short... I’m glad we have a few clones and realistically they’re prolly not best suited for outdoor in our very short, cold, high & dry elevation... they surprised the shit out of me with their resilience so I would be curious to see them grown in a slightly more temperate environment... that being said I am keeping my eye out to scoop a couple packs if they’re released just based on veg growth and stem rubs... I’d love to mix these up with some of Strays Iraqi crosses for myself...
> 
> View attachment 4683011View attachment 4683012View attachment 4683013View attachment 4683014View attachment 4683015View attachment 4683016View attachment 4683017View attachment 4683018


Thanks for the update! Those plants look so cool. That's a bummer about your freeze. I originally thought they might feel like home in your high altitude, but no cannabis likes the 20s of course. Hope what survives is a treat for you. Thanks for testing this one!


----------



## asublimeutopia (Sep 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Thanks for the update! Those plants look so cool. That's a bummer about your freeze. I originally thought they might feel like home in your high altitude, but no cannabis likes the 20s of course. Hope what survives is a treat for you. Thanks for testing this one!


I think they did enjoy the altitude and chillier nights but not that 20 degree in September shit lol... I’m still keeping an eye on them to pollinate if any shoots pop back out of anywhere ... smells on stems and early flower parts were different than anything I’ve ever experienced...


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 18, 2020)

Straw fox - Strawberry Honey


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 18, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> Straw fox - Strawberry Honey


To describe: Beautiful ... greaser with not too many leaves at all just medium sized frosty spears. This thing was 12inches first week of July and will finish at eye level like just under 6 foot. Not bushy at all! Organic modified coots mix 100gal. (Modified = less castings and more farm shit) I did test nug a week ago. I just was out in nature the whole time. Slowed everything down and brightened up the earth for me. Definitely a strong high. People should go buy all the strawberry honey seeds now. Smells earthy and sour, it’s good.


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 18, 2020)

Smoke Vision freebie: single cola dominate creamy deliciousness, I believe the Kelvin Klein cologne scent is coming out nicely in this one too. Pinkish hue color to the buds. I sprinkled some Iraqi bubba pollen on a couple lowers to give this great chuck more legs. Excited to try this one and run the rest of the pack when I have a chance.


----------



## delxd (Sep 21, 2020)

Left Field dropping some Frost


----------



## SimpleBox (Sep 26, 2020)

Question for people who run Stray and also Bodhi.
Is Stray gear similar to Bodhi's where the phenos are all over the map?
I'm looking for consistency.
More I read about Bodhi's gear it reminds me of a slot machine.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Sep 26, 2020)

SimpleBox said:


> Question for people who run Stray and also Bodhi.
> Is Stray gear similar to Bodhi's where the phenos are all over the map?
> I'm looking for consistency.
> More I read about Bodhi's gear it reminds me of a slot machine.


Bodhi's gear is slot machine that just keeps paying out with amazing results. does take some hunting like any gear you will buy


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 26, 2020)

Anyone have info on Stray’s Care Package? Appreciate any information


----------



## delxd (Sep 26, 2020)

Left Field


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 26, 2020)

Moon Cycle I out out late. Let’s see if they finish before November


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 26, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Anyone have info on Stray’s Care Package? Appreciate any information


*CARE PACKAGE
Genetics- OLD MOTHER GHANI-KRUSH / FANTASY ISLAND*
SKU: SSG0011 Categories: Regular Seeds, Strayfox Gardenz Tag: Regular

Description
*Description*
*CARE PACKAGE*
This is pure bag appeal at its finest..
Old mother ghani-krush was definitely put here for the outdoor growers by Bodhiseeds..she kicks out big long branches with rich citrus lemon pledge buds that have some crazy terp profiles…. when you add bodhi’s fantasy island stud to the mix, he adds bigger/thicker buds and a red guava berry scent with sweet grape kushy notes…
3 fun phenos to play with.
50% one pheno stacks hard with big long totem pole buds that smell of red guava blueberries.
30% second pheno, stays short, no branching and the whole plant is a big cola of red passion fruit with lemon orchid notes
20% third pheno, leans hard on the krush side with small tighter flowers and big monster fan leaves that kick out super strong lemon citrus. this one needs to be outdoors or in a bigger pot for room to stretch her roots.
The happy effect is a perfect balance for high quality daytime smoke. to much will have you taking a very long nap.
its great for stress, anxiety, migraines, and sleep depravation ..
If u wanna control this beast indoors, she’s ready. this is a polyhybrid from the green gods..pre release for the Bodhi heads
Breeder-_strayfox_
Genetics- OLD MOTHER GHANI-KRUSH / FANTASY ISLAND
Pack- 11 Seeds
Variety- Indica/ Sativa
Flowering Type- Photoperiod
Sex- Regular
Yield-Med, High
Plant Height- Med
Grow- Greenhouse, indoors, outdoors
Flowering- 8-9 weeks


----------



## CrunchBerries (Sep 26, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> *CARE PACKAGE
> Genetics- OLD MOTHER GHANI-KRUSH / FANTASY ISLAND*
> SKU: SSG0011 Categories: Regular Seeds, Strayfox Gardenz Tag: Regular
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Sep 27, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Thank you


Those are both bodhi strains. Omg x fantasy island(urkle x Appalachia) 

I bet that would be amazing.


----------



## delxd (Sep 27, 2020)

Beautiful girl , Left Field


----------



## jdoorn14 (Sep 28, 2020)

SimpleBox said:


> Question for people who run Stray and also Bodhi.
> Is Stray gear similar to Bodhi's where the phenos are all over the map?
> I'm looking for consistency.
> More I read about Bodhi's gear it reminds me of a slot machine.


If you only want known homozygous results, you need to grow from clone or increase your price per pack of seeds significantly. All seeds have variation--even seeds from lines that have been worked for several generations toward a specific goal will occasionally show an outlier or a recessive gene. The more generations a line has been worked toward a specific goal, the less variation you'll find--but seeds from those lines generally cost a bit more than $50-70/pack. That's not to say that all $400/pack seeds are good. Some are just hyped pollen chucks...depends on the breeder.

Bodhi and Stray gear is great for people who don't mind hunting through a pack (or more) to find a keeper.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 28, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Bodhi and Stray gear is great for people who don't mind hunting through a pack (or more) to find a keeper.


Some of this depends on how one defines a *"keeper"*. For most vets around here who pop a lot of seeds, a "keeper" is something better than an excellent saleable plant that you're satisfied with. It's one you clone, fall in love with, and have a hard time letting go of,even when you're holding packs and packs of other great seeds. When most people say you have to run a pack to find a keeper, they're not saying that you're going to get 10 lousy plants to go along with the one good one. They're usually saying you're going to get at least one GREAT plant to go along with a range of other excellent ones (assuming it's a good cross).


----------



## jdoorn14 (Sep 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Some of this depends on how one defines a *"keeper"*. For most vets around here who pop a lot of seeds, a "keeper" is something better than an excellent saleable plant that you're satisfied with. It's one you clone, fall in love with, and have a hard time letting go of,even when you're holding packs and packs of other great seeds. When most people say you have to run a pack to find a keeper, they're not saying that you're going to get 10 lousy plants to go along with the one good one. They're usually saying you're going to get at least one GREAT plant to go along with a range of other excellent ones (assuming it's a good cross).


That's in part what I meant. The other meaning is that there are sometimes certain phenos or characteristics (smell, taste, effect) of Bodhi or Stray gear that might only show in <= 25% of phenos, but that are definitely shining stars when you find them. You may need to run through a pack or more if you're looking for that specific pheno, or you may get lucky and find it in your first 2 seeds from a pack.


----------



## asublimeutopia (Oct 5, 2020)

Jdoorn, I agree with the other posts... even with variation it’s already a win with the expressions released by Stray n Bodhi I’ve found... even if there’s 2-3 possible phenos, in my experience their breeder descriptions are spot on so it’s not a crapshoot really... I personally prefer hunting through 2-3 possibilities for that keeper that speaks to my body composition and medical needs the best... I generally pop full packs or as many beans as possible instead of just 1-3 so maybe it all is space/ needs/ personal choice .....I trust Strays instincts with what he makes ... I feel it’s a bigger gamble hoping that singular expression a breeder released is meant for me ...


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 5, 2020)

Moon Cycle 
Still chugging along in New England. These were planted very late (end of August)


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2020)

I’ll be rolling up on the coast here pretty soon, check the weather earlier says it’s pretty chilly up there right about now!


----------



## delxd (Oct 6, 2020)

Left Field 6 weeks flowering


----------



## lambchopedd (Oct 6, 2020)

Stray has some new testers probably making their way to folks! Not sure if everybody gets two (my last tester pack was 5/5 males)... so this package is certainly a treat!

EDIT:
Not sure why pic was upside down


----------



## lambchopedd (Oct 7, 2020)

Has anybody grown out Strays Butter cut (clone or seed)? What about his Black Afghani Skunk?

All I ever hear about the Butter Cut is “blueberry muffin terps/butter terps”, but eh, haven’t seen somebody actually grow it actually confirm. I’m salty because the BAS sold out in seconds on HG when it dropped, but I can’t find a grow report anywhere.


----------



## delxd (Oct 13, 2020)

Left Field going into 7th week


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 13, 2020)

delxd said:


> View attachment 4712882View attachment 4712883
> Left Field going into 7th week


What kind of funk is she putting off?


----------



## delxd (Oct 13, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> What kind of funk is she putting off?


Im terrible identifying smells, but I would definetely say I smell strong pine from her


----------



## delxd (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## raggyb (Oct 17, 2020)

delxd said:


> View attachment 4716124View attachment 4716125View attachment 4716127


whoa I just shot my load


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 18, 2020)

Moon Cycle day 50ish


----------



## delxd (Oct 24, 2020)

Left Field


----------



## NewGrowerUk1990 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hey anyone grew stray fox's artic sunrise? Any growing tips? I've got them in veg now and I overwatered them a bit but i think they're recovering now. Also could anyone tell me roughly the flowering time? Any info would be really appreciated


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Oct 30, 2020)

NewGrowerUk1990 said:


> Hey anyone grew stray fox's artic sunrise? Any growing tips? I've got them in veg now and I overwatered them a bit but i think they're recovering now. Also could anyone tell me roughly the flowering time? Any info would be really appreciated


I tried a few a while back, but only 2 seedlings survived and they were both male. I've got 2 left that I'm waiting for life to settle down to try. Sorry to not be of any help, but I'd be really interested to see the results of your grow, as would the rest of the community I'm sure.


----------



## asublimeutopia (Nov 7, 2020)

NewGrowerUk1990 said:


> Hey anyone grew stray fox's artic sunrise? Any growing tips? I've got them in veg now and I overwatered them a bit but i think they're recovering now. Also could anyone tell me roughly the flowering time? Any info would be really appreciated


we had 3 ladies of Artic Sunrise a few years ago and I think they ranged from 7.5-9ish weeks depending on the pheno (tall totem pheno closer to 9, shortys were quicker... No specific tips but I grow pretty simply with minimal nutrients or input and they seemed happier than all get up even in corners and with “lesser” indoor lighting , dunno if they like super close artificial lighting but they thrived in the corners of the tent... the taller pheno seemed to like a little more nutes than the short squatty Iraqi dom ladies... I still remember the smell and flavors of my favorite short lady - smelled to me like a funky sugar cookie held between someone’s toe ... I posted earlier in this thread when we grew it around page 32....


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Nov 7, 2020)

Strawberry honey starting to cure our on a month time. Smell has turned into chocolate with very faint sour smell. And is a winner. My people have spoken.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 7, 2020)

delxd said:


> View attachment 4724203View attachment 4724204View attachment 4724205
> Left Field


What lights u run


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 7, 2020)

tres fighter remix


----------



## NewGrowerUk1990 (Nov 10, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> I tried a few a while back, but only 2 seedlings survived and they were both male. I've got 2 left that I'm waiting for life to settle down to try. Sorry to not be of any help, but I'd be really interested to see the results of your grow, as would the rest of the community I'm sure.


Thanks for replying, I'll post some pics next week wen I get a chance, I've not been on forums much but I'm going to tryn get involved because i have alot to learn and theres alot of people on here with alot of experience and knowledge.


----------



## NewGrowerUk1990 (Nov 10, 2020)

asublimeutopia said:


> we had 3 ladies of Artic Sunrise a few years ago and I think they ranged from 7.5-9ish weeks depending on the pheno (tall totem pheno closer to 9, shortys were quicker... No specific tips but I grow pretty simply with minimal nutrients or input and they seemed happier than all get up even in corners and with “lesser” indoor lighting , dunno if they like super close artificial lighting but they thrived in the corners of the tent... the taller pheno seemed to like a little more nutes than the short squatty Iraqi dom ladies... I still remember the smell and flavors of my favorite short lady - smelled to me like a funky sugar cookie held between someone’s toe ... I posted earlier in this thread when we grew it around page 32....


Thanks for the info and they sound nice I'm looking forward to trying the smoke on these. I've got 3 females that I put into flower 9 days ago, 2 of them are defo the short squat pheno maybe all 3 of them are, one is a bit taller than the other 2 but it's a similar shape, they all have a few side branches, one of which on each of them isnt much smaller or lower than the main cola. They're pretty cool looking plants I'll post pics as soon as I can. Alot of the leaves on mines are curled down, I think that's because I was overwatering but I've been watering less often now to try and let the soil dry out between waterings and the new growth is looking alot better I think.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 14, 2020)

another shot of that tres fighter remix


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 14, 2020)

Daaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## klyphman (Nov 15, 2020)

Anyone ran Care Package outside (or at all)? Not sure when it was released, but looks interesting for this outdoor grower.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 18, 2020)

road kill wedding


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 18, 2020)

Leatherneck0311 said:


> To describe: Beautiful ... greaser with not too many leaves at all just medium sized frosty spears. This thing was 12inches first week of July and will finish at eye level like just under 6 foot. Not bushy at all! Organic modified coots mix 100gal. (Modified = less castings and more farm shit) I did test nug a week ago. I just was out in nature the whole time. Slowed everything down and brightened up the earth for me. Definitely a strong high. People should go buy all the strawberry honey seeds now. Smells earthy and sour, it’s good.



How'd that finish up outdoors?


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Nov 19, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> How'd that finish up outdoors?


Good I will do it next season also. I liked everything I ran but that one stuck out.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 24, 2020)

Looks like some interesting goodies dropped at GLO...


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 24, 2020)

OtisCampbell said:


> Looks like some interesting goodies dropped at GLO...


surprised to see the fems, but i couldn't pass up that Molly Rose


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 24, 2020)

OtisCampbell said:


> Looks like some interesting goodies dropped at GLO...


oh fuck why did i click on this thread


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 25, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> surprised to see the fems, but i couldn't pass up that Molly Rose


Not the first time stray's made fems, but the first time in a bit they've been released.

Also, does anyone else reread this thread just for the the hell of it? No? Just me?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 25, 2020)

I love what stray is doing! I love the passion of his fans. Everything I have gotten interested in sold out before I could get ahold of it, so ya I’m a spectator too. One of these days I’ll mess with some stray gear!
That’s all, carry on! B)


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 25, 2020)

I told my self i wasn't gonna buy anymore seeds but i couldn't pass on Hollywood Daydream


----------



## thezephyr (Dec 3, 2020)

CrunchBerries said:


> Anyone have info on Stray’s Care Package? Appreciate any information


I grew the care package outdoor this season. Tall branchy plants with very good growth characteristics for outdoor growing, rain and weather tolerance, and mold resistance. Nice citrus candy smells. Kinda like lime jello. Good yields.

Did I mention these were tall? up to 11 feet in my outdoor grow... in 5 gallon pots! very happy healthy plants.

They were heavily seeded with lebanese landrace, so the finished bud doesn't look spectacular. The hybrid should be useful for giving the lebanese larger structure and more bud sites, increasing yields while retaining desirable characteristics for healthy low maintenance outdoor growing.

The high isn't anything crazy, but it is a nice trance like indica effect.

The standout pheno was shorter and purple with some resemblance to the old purple urkle cut. Unlike purple urkle it was mold and mildew resistant. Similar high to the others, maybe slightly stronger.

4 out of five were completely healthy and pulled in good high yielding harvests with thousands upon thousands of seeds. One was a total loss to mildew, consider it natural selection. I'd be able to tell you a bit more if they had been sinsemilla.

Looking forward to seeing someone grow this care package sinsemilla.


----------



## bbxww (Dec 3, 2020)

thezephyr said:


> I grew the care package outdoor this season. Tall branchy plants with very good growth characteristics for outdoor growing, rain and weather tolerance, and mold resistance. Nice citrus candy smells. Kinda like lime jello. Good yields.
> 
> Did I mention these were tall? up to 11 feet in my outdoor grow... in 5 gallon pots! very happy healthy plants.
> 
> ...


Good description


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 18, 2020)

Picked these up. Dropping Happy Place in h2o tonight. Very anxious to see what comes from both these. The sour blue haze should have that heavenly hazey scent. I grew out Strayfox's Wake of the Dragon (dragonsoul x blueberry temple) both phenos blood and green. They had completely different scent than the Tangerine power's, Jesus og's and Bruce Banner x stardawg's they grew next to. Hoping to get a frosty Tahoe pheno from the Happy Place.


----------



## bbxww (Dec 27, 2020)

jdoorn14 said:


> Pop them yet?


Yes, @g.w.carrver @ Instagram


----------



## lambchopedd (Jan 4, 2021)

I forgot all about this thread. I’m growing out two of his reversal testers.... Vintage Sensi Star/Highmac x Buttercut ssdd & Iraqi Wedding/HAOG

I vegged for 3wks, transplanted to the brim in 1gals, heavy defoliation first day, then left alone ever since... I’m probably 1-2wk from harvest at this point. Here’s an early pic + the most purple HOAG


----------



## lambchopedd (Jan 6, 2021)

The last of my testers... this time, it’s his Iraqi Wedding/HAOG reversal.

Never had the haog cut nor Iraqi Wedding from Stray, but without prior reference, I think it’s safe to say that there’s a lot to be desired with the smell. One has a touch of “OG” to it, but all are faint on the nose. Density and flower-to-leaf ratio is ideal. I think I saw Stray officially announce these on his post about #strayspicturecontest. So yeah, expect to see em soon


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 12, 2021)

I am currently growing 5 Skunk Tamales from Stray . 3 of the 5 have thrown early male parts . I have been picking them off hoping for some skunk in my life ? If the herm action doesn't stop soon I will have to give the 3 the axe and watch the other 2 like a hawk. Here is an early pic of 1 of the shorter squat phenos. There was 2 tall stretched out ladies and 3 very short. I will put a few more pics up tomorrow of what they look like now . Week 2 of flower. This pic is day 2 of flower .


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 13, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> I am currently growing 5 Skunk Tamales from Stray . 3 of the 5 have thrown early male parts . I have been picking them off hoping for some skunk in my life ? If the herm action doesn't stop soon I will have to give the 3 the axe and watch the other 2 like a hawk. Here is an early pic of 1 of the shorter squat phenos. There was 2 tall stretched out ladies and 3 very short. I will put a few more pics up tomorrow of what they look like now . Week 2 of flower. This pic is day 2 of flower . View attachment 4794581View attachment 4794583


Most of Stray's gear isn't feminized. If it is feminized it would clearly state Stray's reversals or something similar on the label. With that said, Skunk Tamale wasn't feminized. If you're seeing male parts early in flower (week 1-2) on them, it's probably because they're male plants...unless you also see female parts on the same plant. The pics posted here don't show any indication of gender, even when zoomed in.


----------



## dr.panda (Jan 13, 2021)

Afghani Wonder 
Feminized pack
Week 8


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 13, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Most of Stray's gear isn't feminized. If it is feminized it would clearly state Stray's reversals or something similar on the label. With that said, Skunk Tamale wasn't feminized. If you're seeing male parts early in flower (week 1-2) on them, it's probably because they're male plants...unless you also see female parts on the same plant. The pics posted here don't show any indication of gender, even when zoomed in.


I know they are not feminized. They are regs . They are also not male plants. They are females that grew balls . I plucked them off in hopes that I could get a good harvest if they possibly don't come back. Sometimes when you get some herm gear you can just pluck the male parts off and they don't come back , Sometimes not so lucky and the plants have to be scrapped. I haven't seen but 1 or 2 pollen sacs in the last couple of days so I have my fingers crossed. Here are a few pics of them today moving toward week 3 .


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 13, 2021)

I wish I knew what to look for as far as the short n bushy vs. The taller ? Wish I knew what the mother looked like . That would make selection for the skunkier plants Alot easier.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 14, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> I wish I knew what to look for as far as the short n bushy vs. The taller ? Wish I knew what the mother looked like . That would make selection for the skunkier plants Alot easier.


Stray has a couple bud shots on his IG. One from Dec 2019 & one in March 2020. His description is that the MI skunk (dairy farmer cut) is more of an Afghani narrow leaf sativa-esque plant...so that's probably where I'd start with selection.

Let's see if this works...


__
http://instagr.am/p/B6wyCo8nEMZKNtIEwM-v8mxubDaxmikDdJnkqk0/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B9iPF68HRvo7BmTezeX2QNgiiU9L1ziY8T3jQk0/

Edit: The IG links will only work if you're following Straysmindset on IG, since his account is private.


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 14, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Stray has a couple bud shots on his IG. One from Dec 2019 & one in March 2020. His description is that the MI skunk (dairy farmer cut) is more of an Afghani narrow leaf sativa-esque plant...so that's probably where I'd start with selection.
> 
> Let's see if this works...
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I do not have an IG account. Maybe in the future I will check into it . I will keep an eye on the narrow leafed plants then . There are 5 total.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 14, 2021)

There have been other reports of the skunk line herming, with stray acknowledging it as well


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 14, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> There have been other reports of the skunk line herming, with stray acknowledging it as well


I did not know that ? So I am not crazy after all lol Honestly I plucked off all of the male pods I found and have not seen even 1 in 3 days . Fingers crossed . I have not heard of even 1 person finding any skunk in any of the beanz yet either which seems kind of odd Have you seen or heard of any skunk finds ? I can say that the short afghani thin leafed and super double serrated rks from heimi cheeba looks identical to a couple of the skunk tamales. Leaf structure and all. They have this weird thing with the bottom 2 leaves that stick up like legs . It is on 2 phenos of the skunk tamale and also on the rks. I will try to get pics up of it tomorrow. Pretty unique in my mind ? Hoping it means I have some skunk in these hills


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jan 15, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> There have been other reports of the skunk line herming, with stray acknowledging it as well


Most of what I read was that the male MI skunk tended to be unstable with hybrids & chems. I'd expect the female might have some issues too, then. Would be interested to see what happens in a run from clone versus from seed.



Kaliko said:


> I have not heard of even 1 person finding any skunk in any of the beanz yet either which seems kind of odd Have you seen or heard of any skunk finds ?


Stray walked back the initial name. This plant was passed to him as Michigan RKS, but Stray changed to MI Skunk between sending testers out and prepping production packs--most likely because of the stigma surrounding RKS. That said, I'm betting there's more luck finding something more similar to skunk 1, like a "sweet skunk" than an RKS in the MI Skunk crosses.


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 15, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Most of what I read was that the male MI skunk tended to be unstable with hybrids & chems. I'd expect the female might have some issues too, then. Would be interested to see what happens in a run from clone versus from seed.
> 
> 
> Stray walked back the initial name. This plant was passed to him as Michigan RKS, but Stray changed to MI Skunk between sending testers out and prepping production packs--most likely because of the stigma surrounding RKS. That said, I'm betting there's more luck finding something more similar to skunk 1, like a "sweet skunk" than an RKS in the MI Skunk crosses.


You are probably right.


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 15, 2021)

Here are a couple comparison shots . First pic is heimi cheebas RKS. Second pic is strays skunk tamale #2 . Pic 3 is both plants together, They look very close to the same with the double serration and the plant structure is close also. The only difference is that the skunk tamale has a fruit smell to her and the heimi rks has a funk I wouldn't say skunk at all but it is not fruity. The other pheno of RKS has a funky mango sort of smell. Definitely not road kill skunk . Carrion Flower is Waaay closer to skunk then the rks is . The second Rks pheno will tell more I would think..


----------



## bbxww (Jan 15, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> I know they are not feminized. They are regs . They are also not male plants. They are females that grew balls . I plucked them off in hopes that I could get a good harvest if they possibly don't come back. Sometimes when you get some herm gear you can just pluck the male parts off and they don't come back , Sometimes not so lucky and the plants have to be scrapped. I haven't seen but 1 or 2 pollen sacs in the last couple of days so I have my fingers crossed. Here are a few pics of them today moving toward week 3 .View attachment 4795688View attachment 4795691View attachment 4795692View attachment 4795693View attachment 4795694


Dude Its your environment thats making them herm. His gear is solid.


----------



## bbxww (Jan 15, 2021)

bbxww said:


> Dude Its your environment thats making them herm. His gear is solid.But anything is possible


B


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 15, 2021)

bbxww said:


> Dude Its your environment thats making them herm. His gear is solid.


Maybe you should read through the thread. I am not the only 1 having herms come out of the skunk line and as a matter a fact Stray himself has said that this line is not stable. I am sure you are right though eventhough you have zero idea what my enviroment is I am sure it is my noob ways stressing the plants to herm by opening the doors while lights are off to show allll my friends my cool weed plants , all the other genetics in the same room that are not herming at all , but I am probably just getting lucky with those because I have no idea what I am doing. I use 2 swirly cue bulbs from menards man they gotta be workin alright lol My enviroment ‍ if I only would have known Thank you for helping me fix my whole grow. Might aswell just start over from scratch huh ? Would you guide me to having a better enviroment ?


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 15, 2021)

bbxww said:


> B


I am not hating either way on Stray. I am still growing them and I plucked the male nanners off and after a week or so of that they have not came back . Hoping they will straighten out with time and a second run ya know if I can figure out my enviroment first


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 16, 2021)

white urkle x mi skunk 

purple punch x mi skunk 


no nanna's or nutz


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jan 16, 2021)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> white urkle x mi skunk
> View attachment 4798510View attachment 4798511View attachment 4798512
> purple punch x mi skunk
> View attachment 4798513
> ...


killin it, nice work. whats the nose like?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 16, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> killin it, nice work. whats the nose like?


thank ya
white urkle nose is like b.o.
punch is berries 
but after smokin people have said the smoke smells like a gag gift of skunk spray


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 17, 2021)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> white urkle x mi skunk
> View attachment 4798510View attachment 4798511View attachment 4798512
> purple punch x mi skunk
> View attachment 4798513
> ...


That punch x skunk looks awesome with the purple leaves ! Nice work


----------



## dankbydrew (Jan 27, 2021)

Popped a pack of Roman candles. Finicky from the start, lost a few as seedlings when I forgot a day. Other two packs I popped were totally ok. Ended up with 5 males, 2 females. One female hermed on me. Not thrilled. At least the males seemed like studs, sent the pollen around a few females for fun.


----------



## Monster762 (Feb 6, 2021)

Forte said:


> What is strayfoxs heaviest indica?


This a new one but i got 2 started im looking for good old solid indica too. Almost everything hybrids now. Cant really find anything on the "stray cut" of bcsc nl#5 but sensi star def indica.


----------



## Monster762 (Feb 6, 2021)

Monster762 said:


> This a new one but i got 2 started im looking for good old solid indica too. Almost everything hybrids now. Cant really find anything on the "stray cut" of bcsc nl#5 but sensi star def indica.


These are like 2 weeks from seed cracking. And under screw in bulb not a real light. Waiting for room to open theyll go under real light soon


----------



## Monster762 (Feb 6, 2021)

Monster762 said:


> These are like 2 weeks from seed cracking. And under screw in bulb not a real light. Waiting for room to open theyll go under real light soon View attachment 4817868


Please ignore my mess theres a method to it all.


----------



## Monster762 (Feb 6, 2021)

asublimeutopia said:


> Black Sterling 9ish weeks maybe... sandy greasy textured resin putting off scents of fuely acrid funk...
> View attachment 4678394
> 
> View attachment 4678397
> ...


Nice. Wont let me like posts yet or something.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 6, 2021)

Monster762 said:


> These are like 2 weeks from seed cracking. And under screw in bulb not a real light. Waiting for room to open theyll go under real light soon View attachment 4817868


That plant is 2 weeks old? Yeah i dont think so yo.


----------



## Monster762 (Feb 7, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> That plant is 2 weeks old? Yeah i dont think so yo.


Yeah it is. Its tiny thats a 3" square pot. Only 2 sets leaves


----------



## Monster762 (Feb 7, 2021)

Monster762 said:


> Yeah it is. Its tiny thats a 3" square pot. Only 2 sets leaves


The sativas i got next to em are litterally half the size and popped same day though.


----------



## Monster762 (Feb 7, 2021)

Monster762 said:


> Yeah it is. Its tiny thats a 3" square pot. Only 2 sets leaves


 same plants jan 23. The sativas next to em seem stalled.


----------



## CrunchBerries (Feb 8, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a strain from Stray based on GLG’s current selection? I got Care Package, but looking to pick up another.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 8, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Can anyone recommend a strain from Stray based on GLG’s current selection? I got Care Package, but looking to pick up another.


Cake fighter should have some heaters. Depends what you like really.


----------



## asublimeutopia (Feb 8, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Can anyone recommend a strain from Stray based on GLG’s current selection? I got Care Package, but looking to pick up another.


Super Silver Indica was enjoyable... funky creamy scents and was a real good day time hybrid for me... good luck choosing!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 8, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Can anyone recommend a strain from Stray based on GLG’s current selection? I got Care Package, but looking to pick up another.


tres fighter remix, was a special release. only got 1 female out of 4 seeds but i still regret not keeping her.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 8, 2021)

CrunchBerries said:


> Can anyone recommend a strain from Stray based on GLG’s current selection? I got Care Package, but looking to pick up another.


Jacote has a great peachy tropical nose and nice fist sized chunky buds.. solid balanced buzz.


----------



## bbxww (Feb 13, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> Maybe you should read through the thread. I am not the only 1 having herms come out of the skunk line and as a matter a fact Stray himself has said that this line is not stable. I am sure you are right though eventhough you have zero idea what my enviroment is I am sure it is my noob ways stressing the plants to herm by opening the doors while lights are off to show allll my friends my cool weed plants , all the other genetics in the same room that are not herming at all , but I am probably just getting lucky with those because I have no idea what I am doing. I use 2 swirly cue bulbs from menards man they gotta be workin alright lol My enviroment ‍ if I only would have known Thank you for helping me fix my whole grow. Might aswell just start over from scratch huh ? Would you guide me to having a better enviroment ?


Forgive me i should have kept my comment to myself.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 13, 2021)

My Tahoe Alien Skunk had nil issues.. my Greedo’s Stash on the other hand had a few male on the lowers which didn’t return after pluck...


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 13, 2021)

just a heads up,GLO has a bunch of new Strayfox fems up

95 Angels
Anarchy Hashplant
Christmas Toddy
Ethiopian Taxi
High as Fuck
Iraqi Lights 
Northern Sensemilla
Road Runner Kush
Roadkill Marshmallows 
Williams Daydream

They also have a new reg cross(Orange Sensi)

Im probably gonna get Iraqi Lights and Road Runner Kush...probably Christmas Toddy too


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 13, 2021)

Got 95 Angels from soakin beans. Wattup with that big chem? They had 3 regs, and bunches of fems. Want the williams wonder cross he has. They have half packs of some of the fems, 50 bucks


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 13, 2021)

I got Christmas Toddy and 2 packs of Road Runner Kush

that Road Runner Kush is a steal at that price

Topanga Pure Kush x Hollywood Pure Kush is gonna produce some heat

I haven’t grown or smoked any Iraqi crosses yet but if its as good as everyone say then Christmas Toddy(Iraqi 66 Bodhi cut x Hollywood Pure Kush) is gonna be a fire cross too

Im actually more excited for these 2 than I am the Hollywood Marshmallows and Hollywood Daydream crosses i picked up last month 

definitely gonna run atleast one of these on my next run


----------



## Kush Inc. (Feb 14, 2021)

That picture on your first post is Wat Phra Dhammakaya, the dirtiest and most corrupted temple in Thailand. The monk who started it - Luang Por Dhammajayo - is a wanted criminal on the run, worth a few hundred million $. Just goes to show....


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 14, 2021)

rollinfunk said:


> what is crybaby skunk? lol


did you ever figure it out?


----------



## OtisCampbell (Feb 20, 2021)

There was a big drop at JBC this morning including the FAF (Crane City) cross...


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 20, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> did you ever figure it out?


I need to know too

I want to get that Ethiopian Banana cross but have no idea what Crybaby Skunk is


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 20, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I need to know too
> 
> I want to get that Ethiopian Banana cross but have no idea what Crybaby Skunk is


same lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 20, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> same lol


one of the comments on this IG post says its 80s Black Afghani Skunk and Stray liked the comment


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDUg-86BQHY/


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 20, 2021)

Got the 95 Angels, but his willies cross is next and then that black Afghani


----------



## Monster762 (Feb 20, 2021)

Northern sensimilla babies.  i only popped 2 seeds out the pack so #1&#2 ill call em.


----------



## Monster762 (Feb 20, 2021)

Monster762 said:


> Northern sensimilla babies. View attachment 4831879View attachment 4831880 i only popped 2 seeds out the pack so #1&#2 ill call em.


They just got watered and misted shortly before this. Theres no drag or droop at all in growth first strayfox beans for me but solid so far 2/2 germ in no time and nice growth rate. Come on flower time. Lil more bulking ill clone em.


----------



## wildbill3 (Feb 20, 2021)

I believe crybaby skunk is strays cut of Michigan skunk


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 20, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> I got Christmas Toddy and 2 packs of Road Runner Kush
> 
> that Road Runner Kush is a steal at that price
> 
> ...


I got two of the road runner kush packs too. gonna be fire in there


----------



## Kaliko (Feb 22, 2021)

I believe this is a starfighter leaning Skunk Tamale ( starfighter x michigan skunk) . I say this because of the purple leaves and small buds. Looks ALOT like starfighter . Smell is very fruity


----------



## Kaliko (Feb 22, 2021)

I believe this to be the biggest Skunk Tamale ( starfighter x Michigan Skunk) . I dubbed this cut the Rambo cut as she fades she gets an almost camoflage look to her leaves ? More of a bubblegum smell to this 1. I had 5 females in my pack and all 5 were different. The 2 pictured , there is also 2 that are very short with an older more hairy bud appearance to them and 1 that is taller like the purple pheno but more green and super frosty. Nothing skunky in these even in the slightest. The shorter phenos both hermed throughout flower. I kept up on the pollen sacs for the most part. They did produce pollen . Both of those were cut out , hopefully they didn't pollinate the others but we will see ? Overall unless something weird happens and something oddly special comes out in the smoke then there is not a keeper in this pack.


----------



## lambchopedd (Mar 1, 2021)

ChocoKush said:


> did you ever figure it out?


i should’ve tagged everybody who asked about the Crybaby skunk, but messed that up. Anyways.
I didn’t want to comment until I found the comment again. ButI think this is the answer you seek


----------



## strayfox (Mar 1, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> I believe this is a starfighter leaning Skunk Tamale ( starfighter x michigan skunk) . I say this because of the purple leaves and small buds. Looks ALOT like starfighter . Smell is very fruity View attachment 4834459


Beautiful plant my friend. Sorry to hear you didn't find what you were looking for... Not many of these were released due to the michgan side being testy indoors.. They slam outdoors. 

Guys in Oregon tested quite a few pheno's that were super high in CBG last fall.

Send over a dm when you get a second. I'd like to hear more about your horrible experience. 

Have blessed week
Thanks
Stray


----------



## strayfox (Mar 1, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> i should’ve tagged everybody who asked about the Crybaby skunk, but messed that up. Anyways.
> I didn’t want to comment until I found the comment again. ButI think this is the answer you seek
> View attachment 4840773


Crybaby skunk is an old Tom Hill north Indian skunk pheno I found and i matched her up to something special. 

Hope that helps a little. Lol


----------



## Kaliko (Mar 2, 2021)

strayfox said:


> Beautiful plant my friend. Sorry to hear you didn't find what you were looking for... Not many of these were released due to the michgan side being testy indoors.. They slam outdoors.
> 
> Guys in Oregon tested quite a few pheno's that were super high in CBG last fall.
> 
> ...


I definitely did Not have a horrible experience by any means . All 5 of my females were very frosty and truth be told they get more and more funky as they hang . I will dm you .


----------



## Monster762 (Mar 3, 2021)

Northern sensimilla got cut up. Took 4 clones from bottom ill uppot her and let her grow more.


----------



## Monster762 (Mar 3, 2021)

Monster762 said:


> Northern sensimilla got cut up. Took 4 clones from bottom ill uppot her and let her grow more. View attachment 4842621


The one offscreen is same strain different seed shes short and wide this one has more leg and thick branches.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 3, 2021)

Have a Grim Diesel a few weeks into flower, now. Then 2 confirmed female Iraqi Bubbas get flipped in a month. Pics to come.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 3, 2021)

strayfox said:


> Crybaby skunk is an old Tom Hill north Indian skunk pheno I found and i matched her up to something special.
> 
> Hope that helps a little. Lol


I got a few crybaby x pk with my roadrunner packs from jbc. Is the special ingredient some kind of skunk or skunky afghani? I only got two beans but I’ll probably pop them next round


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2021)

Grim diesel. She's been in the same 5 gallons for way too long and is mostly under a supplemental 125. I'm surprised she looks this good.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 6, 2021)

Anyone grown out the Butter cut of SSDD? Or any hybrids of it at all actually, i’d love to see some pics to know what to look for. Also, what’s the terps like? Any actual butter/cream smells?


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 6, 2021)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Anyone grown out the Butter cut of SSDD? Or any hybrids of it at all actually, i’d love to see some pics to know what to look for. Also, what’s the terps like? Any actual butter/cream smells?


What’s the butter pheno?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 6, 2021)

*Bodhi Seeds -Sunshine Daydream*
Sunshine daydream is a hybrid of one of my alltime favorites, bubbashine which is a cross of bubba kush and bluemoonshine (rare stretch indica pheno), bubbashine smells of hot buttered blueberry muffins and kush, grows like a big og covered in crystals, and has an amazing potent warm snuggly euphoric pain relieving effect,especially good for nerve pain. the father of this hybrid is the heavy weight funk champion appalachia (green crack x tres dawg)...

These two together have created an amazing hybrid, that is truly unique, increasing the nerve pain reducing effect and bringing in the chem family funk, this hybrid is beautiful to look at, and even more beautiful in its effects. Its one of those rare varieties that
sticks to the bag even after its dry, with a rich chemmy fruity berry kush terpene signature and stand out notes of sour butter. I have a pheno i call the butter cut because it smells of dank.

Berries and butter. Im really happy to get this one out there, it is beautiful natural healing medicine for the community...


----------



## OtisCampbell (Mar 6, 2021)

Kp sunshine said:


> What’s the butter pheno?





Search results for query: “Butter cut”


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 6, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> Search results for query: “Butter cut”


Thanks. I thought it was one I missed but he helped me early on with my two SS DD pheno’s.


----------



## Kp sunshine (Mar 6, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> *Bodhi Seeds -Sunshine Daydream*
> Sunshine daydream is a hybrid of one of my alltime favorites, bubbashine which is a cross of bubba kush and bluemoonshine (rare stretch indica pheno), bubbashine smells of hot buttered blueberry muffins and kush, grows like a big og covered in crystals, and has an amazing potent warm snuggly euphoric pain relieving effect,especially good for nerve pain. the father of this hybrid is the heavy weight funk champion appalachia (green crack x tres dawg)...
> 
> These two together have created an amazing hybrid, that is truly unique, increasing the nerve pain reducing effect and bringing in the chem family funk, this hybrid is beautiful to look at, and even more beautiful in its effects. Its one of those rare varieties that
> ...


This is the one in the description I think. I have a shorter pheno that’s not very sweet but has lots going on. Dank herb that’s for sure. They are both hanging


----------



## Kaliko (Mar 6, 2021)

Skunk Tamale super dank is all I can say. Bubblegum funk .


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 12, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> ...that Road Runner Kush is a steal at that price
> 
> Topanga Pure Kush x Hollywood Pure Kush is gonna produce some heat


So now I'm confused again... I thought those two were the same thing. We chatted about this topic several months and I came away thinking they were the same. I bought a pack of Topanga Blues a while back and assumed it was the same HPK cut but I guess not. I hope the Topanga is similar.... I was hoping for that marshmallow kushy thing, and not an OG oriented kush. While I'm at it, does anybody know what the "Blueberry Indica" male is in the Topanga Blues? I was thinking it was just an indica pheno of DJ's Blueberry but that might not be right either. I noticed Reeferman had a "Blueberry Indica" that was a cross of Blueberry and Blue Moonshine. Maybe it's that?? AK Bean Brains also has "Blueberry Indica" that just popped up ... he seems to have several different blueberry things but I think that's another new one.

Also, @strayfox recently mentioned in another thread (discussing his William's Wonder cut that he let Bodhi use recently) that "My WW and HPK are the only 2 cuts that I have to my name with restrictions. Everything else I pass out far wide." So I guess the HPK is indeed something more exclusive than the Topanga. I'm also curious if Bodhi used stray's HPK for his Hollyweed and Solo's Stash crosses. Seems likely, I reckon.


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I got a few crybaby x pk with my roadrunner packs from jbc. Is the special ingredient some kind of skunk or skunky afghani? I only got two beans but I’ll probably pop them next round


Is jbc like closed now ?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 16, 2021)

Panaelous said:


> Is jbc like closed now ?


Not that I'm aware of. Their site is up and functioning normally so far as I can tell.


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 16, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Not that I'm aware of. Their site is up and functioning normally so far as I can tell.


Yea I was thinking of another site my b


----------



## cbizzle (Mar 18, 2021)

Doing a freebie run and have three of three cali-o black seedlings started. The cali-o’s were good sized seeds and the first to sprout tails of everything I started. All came up yesterday and today all were sporting helmets. After some surgery with toothpicks they are now helmet free. Excited for these ones since I just tried some version of cali-o for the first time and it was a real nice happy outgoing buzz for me.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 22, 2021)

do you guys think watermelon hash fighter would run well indoors? I know the watermelon hash is an outdoor strain based on what I've read but I'm wondering if the starfighter tamed it at all?


----------



## Panaelous (Mar 22, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> do you guys think watermelon hash fighter would run well indoors? I know the watermelon hash is an outdoor strain based on what I've read but I'm wondering if the starfighter tamed it at all?


Dosent the watermelon hash plant look like dr grin spoon looks sativa to me in which case unless you live on the equator I’d assume no don’t grow it outdoors I have no idea though


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 22, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> do you guys think watermelon hash fighter would run well indoors? I know the watermelon hash is an outdoor strain based on what I've read but I'm wondering if the starfighter tamed it at all?


It depends on how much headroom you have in an indoor space and/or how aggressively you can train the stretch, especially if you get one that leans heavily toward the watermelon hashplant side. With my low head space, I'd need to be pretty aggressive with topping, bending stems, etc. That's the one thing I've heard consistently with watermelon hashplant is that it's a stretchy one.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 22, 2021)

Grabbed a pack each of Strawberry Honey and Happy Place. I have a Happy Place in flower now and she is turning on the frost now. Not quite as much as the Cold Fusions from Wyeast or White Hot Screamsicle from Clearwater, but she is hard charging. We'll see in a 3-4 weeks the finish product. 
Has anyone run Molly Rose? I ordered those the other day too.
The Sour Blue Haze and Strawberry Honey both are Gorilla Glue crosses using Josey's cut. Thinking of mashing those two up and see what comes from the genetic pool (blueberry temple, gorilla glue and Ronnie Barrett). I would imagine a incredibly pleasant terp profile. I already have the Sour Blue haze.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2021)

These will be my first go with Stray Fox gear.

This cross has got to be the "ultimate" cross in my little universe.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 24, 2021)

I got the willies cross and big chem. Think I get to test some comin up, hope so. Strays a good cat


----------



## Kaliko (Mar 24, 2021)

First Off let me give a Huge Thank you for Being such a stand up human being @strayfox . Second he sent me a bunch of gear to run through So in good tester fashion I will get some brewing Now. I have seen people already running the crybaby x chem d and they have all looked Killer . I haven't heard anyone give a smoke report on them Stay tuned. So I am starting 3 crybaby skunk x sour d, 3 Crybaby skunk x Chem D, and also 5 tres banger x Iraqui Mintz . I am pretty sure the Iraqui Mintz crosses are New so hopefully I will show something that hasn't been shown before. @strayfox Hoping to do you proud ! Thank you again .


----------



## mindriot (Mar 25, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> These will be my first go with Stray Fox gear.
> 
> This cross has got to be the "ultimate" cross in my little universe.
> View attachment 4861696


 I have a pack of these too.. looks too good to pass up. I'm gonna run mine along with Hollyweed


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Mar 25, 2021)

He stopped responding to me but I love growing his stuff. Lol. Fucking strawberry honey chopped mid-late September and bad ass smoke and bag appeal. Just planted orange sensi, tropical smoothie, roadkill wedding, and waiting for my afghan purple skunk. Can’t wait! Pop them beans yall


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## sdd420 (Mar 25, 2021)

I’ve got some happy place and temple x koffee started. I will post pics when they get bigger


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 25, 2021)

FYI, I just noticed that Strayfox has a listing on seedfinder.eu now. I _think_ it's pretty new. Does anybody know who puts this stuff up there? Is it just volunteer contributions? It's a good thing, whatever. Some of his breeding plants are a bit hard to get info on. There's still some work to do but it's a good start.









Strayfox Gardenz :: Breeder Info & Cannabis Strains


Strayfox Gardenz: All cannabis strains and information about the cannabis breeder Strayfox Gardenz in SeedFinders Cannabis Breeders Database...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 25, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> FYI, I just noticed that Strayfox has a listing on seedfinder.eu now. I _think_ it's pretty new. Does anybody know who puts this stuff up there? Is it just volunteer contributions? It's a good thing, whatever. Some of his breeding plants are a bit hard to get info on. There's still some work to do but it's a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Itvis fairly new. Yet they list Ronnie Barrett as a unknown strain. When actually it is Goji og x elephant tranquilizer.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 26, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> FYI, I just noticed that Strayfox has a listing on seedfinder.eu now. I _think_ it's pretty new. Does anybody know who puts this stuff up there? Is it just volunteer contributions? It's a good thing, whatever. Some of his breeding plants are a bit hard to get info on. There's still some work to do but it's a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lineage on Ninja Turtles is completely wrong. Stray's Ninja Turtles lineage is in post 4 in this thread. And for Rollin 88 they list the T.E.R. as an unknown strain, when it's Bodhi's Tranquil Elephantizer Remix. 

Anyone know if you can flag seedfinder info as incorrect or if it's like Wikipedia where anyone can edit? Pretty sure it wasn't Stray or anyone related to him entering these.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 26, 2021)

A little pollen chuck for this next run using a 21 candles male. Just a few seeds of each. Can't wait to smell this tent in flower. Cracking open the Wyeast's Ice Milk too for this. Should have a few extra beans for donation when this is over.
I also have a few of the Tikiman/Clearwater collab and some Compound grape gasoline crosses that will be a few days behind these.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 26, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> The lineage on Ninja Turtles is completely wrong. Stray's Ninja Turtles lineage is in post 4 in this thread. And for Rollin 88 they list the T.E.R. as an unknown strain, when it's Bodhi's Tranquil Elephantizer Remix.
> 
> Anyone know if you can flag seedfinder info as incorrect or if it's like Wikipedia where anyone can edit? Pretty sure it wasn't Stray or anyone related to him entering these.


I guess I'm gonna downgrade my "It's a good start" comment to "It's a start". Those plants like Ronnie Barrett and Ninja Turtles meant nothing to me by name until I did some searching around here. And then I promptly forgot what they were. That's on me, but it's always good to get correct pedigrees documented on seedfinder. It may even boost sales a bit on some of those that are too mysterious for a Strayfox newbie to jump on. It's far from a perfect site but I've spent countless hours on there and learned so, so much. The new US scene kinda needs its own similar resource. A lot of info gets lost or scrambled before it makes it to Europe it seems.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I guess I'm gonna downgrade my "It's a good start" comment to "It's a start". Those plants like Ronnie Barrett and Ninja Turtles meant nothing to me by name until I did some searching around here. And then I promptly forgot what they were. That's on me, but it's always good to get correct pedigrees documented on seedfinder. It may even boost sales a bit on some of those that are too mysterious for a Strayfox newbie to jump on. It's far from a perfect site but I've spent countless hours on there and learned so, so much. The new US scene kinda needs its own similar resource. A lot of info gets lost or scrambled before it makes it to Europe it seems.


I wonder if it's like wikipedia where it's some user that submits the data, right or wrong?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I wonder if it's like wikipedia where it's some user that submits the data, right or wrong?


I'm kinda thinking that's the case. I hate to blast people who are giving it shot as a volunteer contribution but there ARE plenty of things that need to be corrected all across the site.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 26, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> The lineage on Ninja Turtles is completely wrong. Stray's Ninja Turtles lineage is in post 4 in this thread. And for Rollin 88 they list the T.E.R. as an unknown strain, when it's Bodhi's Tranquil Elephantizer Remix.
> 
> Anyone know if you can flag seedfinder info as incorrect or if it's like Wikipedia where anyone can edit? Pretty sure it wasn't Stray or anyone related to him entering these.


Yeah, just make an account and you can suggest changes


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 26, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Yeah, just make an account and you can suggest changes
> 
> View attachment 4863559


Aha! Thanks for that! I suppose I probably should have actually looked at the site.  Good to know... I may start pestering them once in a while, here and there, if I'm confident about a correction. The RIU peeps can definitely help straighten a lot of stuff out if they're open to suggestions.


----------



## Kaliko (Mar 27, 2021)

30 hours Later and I am 5 for 5 on the iraqi mintz cross, 3 for 3 on cry baby skunk x sour d and so far only 1 for 3 on the cry baby skunk x chem d . There is still hope fir the other 2 chem seeds. I usually give them up to 5 maybe 6 days in a papertowel before I toss any duds. I rarely loose seeds like this . Getting excited for the run !


----------



## Kaliko (Mar 28, 2021)

Spoke with @strayfox this morning and he told me the Crybaby skunk x chem d have a very strong shell so I will try and crack the other 2 that didn't pop and hope for the best . These were the ones I was most excited to see also . Hoping lastnights full Moon will entice them to open


----------



## strayfox (Mar 30, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> The lineage on Ninja Turtles is completely wrong. Stray's Ninja Turtles lineage is in post 4 in this thread. And for Rollin 88 they list the T.E.R. as an unknown strain, when it's Bodhi's Tranquil Elephantizer Remix.
> 
> Anyone know if you can flag seedfinder info as incorrect or if it's like Wikipedia where anyone can edit? Pretty sure it wasn't Stray or anyone related to him entering these.


Good morning. Happy full moon. I was just reading through some of that. I had a feeling someone was gonna fire that seedfinder up sooner or later. Appreciate you guys pointing that out..

I'll try and reach out as well. Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy. 

Thanks
Stray


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 31, 2021)

I was just curious if Strayfox is a breeder you can buy from directly or not? I always prefer to get the money right into the breeder’s hands if possible. Thanks for any info shared!


----------



## cbizzle (Mar 31, 2021)

What is the earliest that you guys have ever gotten smells off a seedling? My mind must be playing tricks on me because I swear that I’m getting skunk smells off of my 2 week old Cali-o black skunk. Must be projecting since everyone is looking for RKS.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 1, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I was just curious if Strayfox is a breeder you can buy from directly or not? I always prefer to get the money right into the breeder’s hands if possible. Thanks for any info shared!


As far as I'm aware Strayfox's released packs are only available through seed banks.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 1, 2021)

cbizzle said:


> What is the earliest that you guys have ever gotten smells off a seedling? My mind must be playing tricks on me because I swear that I’m getting skunk smells off of my 2 week old Cali-o black skunk. Must be projecting since everyone is looking for RKS.


I get pungent skunky smells off seedlings all the time. The earlier that smell comes, the more likely the seedlings are to be male in my experience. Also, what you smell in veg isn't really a forecast of what you'll smell in late flower or post-cure.


----------



## Leatherneck0311 (Apr 1, 2021)

I had plants outdoor in flower that smelled super skunky and completely changed profile when dry and cure. I once had an ounce of roadkill. Smelled exactly like it. Was called by a name I forget. And the dude was old. It was grown indoor had very pronounced orange reddish hairs , and only smelled like a skunk.


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 1, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I was just curious if Strayfox is a breeder you can buy from directly or not? I always prefer to get the money right into the breeder’s hands if possible. Thanks for any info shared!


email docdseeds at gmail.com and ask to be put on his mailing list. Ordering info is in the list.


----------



## cbizzle (Apr 1, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> I get pungent skunky smells off seedlings all the time. The earlier that smell comes, the more likely the seedlings are to be male in my experience. Also, what you smell in veg isn't really a forecast of what you'll smell in late flower or post-cure.


Ahh, that all adds up, thanks mate. Was hoping for a male to try my hand at chucking.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 1, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> email docdseeds at gmail.com and ask to be put on his mailing list. Ordering info is in the list.


Thanks for this! It seems to be just Doc D seeds though unless I’m missing something. Some absolutely killer sounding crosses by him. Definitely grabbing some packs from him now and then more when the Bandaid Haze stuff comes back in. Super stoked you shared this with me before I bought a bunch of seeds. Ha. Thanks again!


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 1, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Thanks for this! It seems to be just Doc D seeds though unless I’m missing something. Some absolutely killer sounding crosses by him. Definitely grabbing some packs from him now and then more when the Bandaid Haze stuff comes back in. Super stoked you shared this with me before I bought a bunch of seeds. Ha. Thanks again!


Strayfox and Doc D trend toward very different types of plants, so I'm not sure I'd recommend them interchangeably. Strayfox tends to make heavy indica influenced crosses while Doc D tends to make crosses that are influenced heavily by sativas.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 1, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Strayfox and Doc D trend toward very different types of plants, so I'm not sure I'd recommend them interchangeably. Strayfox tends to make heavy indica influenced crosses while Doc D tends to make crosses that are influenced heavily by sativas.


Definitely. I want those HPK crosses from Strayfox and these wild sativa crosses from Doc D. Ordering some packs from Doc D now. Was trying to stick with fems for the next run or two, but they sounded too tempting. Ha.


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 1, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Thanks for this! It seems to be just Doc D seeds though unless I’m missing something. Some absolutely killer sounding crosses by him. Definitely grabbing some packs from him now and then more when the Bandaid Haze stuff comes back in. Super stoked you shared this with me before I bought a bunch of seeds. Ha. Thanks again!


Sorry! I got Strayfox and Doc D mixed up. I'm not high. You're high. lol


----------



## bongrip101 (Apr 5, 2021)

Testers getting soaked tonight-

Sled Dog x Black Marshmallow
Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz


----------



## higher self (Apr 5, 2021)

Got a HPK x Sunshine Daydream about 2 wk in flower. Growing lanky like OG but with thick weak hollow stems. Doesnt seem like anything special so far, anxious to get a whiff of the terps!


----------



## bythekasiz (Apr 5, 2021)

5/5 pineapple gooey x black marshmallow testers started.

Super excited for these, thanks for the opportunity @strayfox


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 5, 2021)

bythekasiz said:


> 5/5 pineapple gooey x black marshmallow testers started.
> 
> Super excited for these, thanks for the opportunity @strayfox


5/5 skva91 x iraqi mints up with helmets, just letting em go, not gonna mess with like usual. Ditto on the thanks and opportunity


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 6, 2021)

bythekasiz said:


> 5/5 pineapple gooey x black marshmallow testers started.
> 
> Super excited for these, thanks for the opportunity @strayfox


Hope these do well in testing...that sounds like a fun cross.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Apr 6, 2021)

Big ol’ Stray drop at GLO... grabbed Instant Sour Karma and Melonberry Hashplant..


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 6, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> Big ol’ Stray drop at GLO... grabbed Instant Sour Karma and Melonberry Hashplant..


What's the special price?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 6, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> Big ol’ Stray drop at GLO... grabbed Instant Sour Karma and Melonberry Hashplant..


thanks for heads up. crazy drop
grabbed Lemon Alien Mintz and Crystal Bay


----------



## WindyCityKush (Apr 7, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> What's the special price?


Mostly 50-65$ 
With the HPK Crosses going for 100$


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 7, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> Mostly 50-65$
> With the HPK Crosses going for 100$


45 and 75 at jbc, just sayin.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 7, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> 45 and 75 at jbc, just sayin.


i love jbc but i swear they only stock like 3 packs of each strain


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 7, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> i love jbc but i swear they only stock like 3 packs of each strain


Lol, the sale been goin since weekend. Glo has went up on everything, so glad I got all the deals before he moved, csi and Clearwater and some odds and ends cheap, now with the membership thing, just have to shop lil harder. Jbc also had a small restock on crickets cicadas, it's bout gone too. Lol. Gotta keep checking sites. Glo sucks now, jmho.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Apr 8, 2021)

Testers
3/5 on Lemon Splash x Monkey Dog 
4/5 on Tres-Banger x Iraqi Mintz


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 10, 2021)

Grabbed some of the new gear from GLO. Went with Frosty D (Sour D x starfighter), Soul fighter (dragonsoul x starfighter) and purple Bubba rift (Katsu Bubba x alien rift) x purple kandahar. $190 for the three. Quite a few sexy new crosses.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 10, 2021)

Lotus Lights and Iraqi Dubb are calling my name but I've spent way too much money on seeds this past month

trying to atleast hold out until they go on sale lol


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 10, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Lol, the sale been goin since weekend. Glo has went up on everything, so glad I got all the deals before he moved, csi and Clearwater and some odds and ends cheap, now with the membership thing, just have to shop lil harder. Jbc also had a small restock on crickets cicadas, it's bout gone too. Lol. Gotta keep checking sites. Glo sucks now, jmho.


I am still using GLO for deals. They still have quite a few Compound's grape fuel line 2 for $220. A lot of their prices are insanely cheap. I never did pay the $100 membership fee. Just pretty much order every other week. I just got 5 packs of LIT gear for $170, seems like a pretty good deal. 
Just my two cents.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 10, 2021)

Took down my grim diesel last night at 70. Smell is sweet first, maybe fruity, then astringent with faint fuel. Lots going on. Too much N this round, so it had a pretty high leaf-calyx ratio like everything else. A super sticky trim, though. No pics taken, but I'll be back with a smoke report in a few days.



Zipz55 said:


> Lotus Lights and Iraqi Dubb are calling my name but I've spent way too much money on seeds this past month
> 
> trying to atleast hold out until they go on sale lol


My bro texted me the second he saw that iraqi dubb! Super hard to say no to that.


----------



## Sacred Outlaw (Apr 14, 2021)

Hey guys, loving this thread and learning a lot. Attached is a pic of my Skunky White at 41 days. Seems very close to ripe, but 41 days seems sort of too early? Just wondering if anyone knows how long these take to finish? Thanks


----------



## skuba (Apr 14, 2021)

Sacred Outlaw said:


> Hey guys, loving this thread and learning a lot. Attached is a pic of my Skunky White at 41 days. Seems very close to ripe, but 41 days seems sort of too early? Just wondering if anyone knows how long these take to finish? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d say you still have at least 2 weeks, it’s still showing some white hair and the calyxes are going to swell up more, making it look like the red hairs are receding into the bud. Some people like to harvest earlier, and I’ve never grown that strain, but I’d let her fatten up some more. 
Edit: that looks dank by the way


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 14, 2021)

9 out of 10 Molly Rose into soil today. Harvested a Happy Place could have gone longer than 67 days, wasn't holding up the tent for 1 slow poke.
Very anxious to see what comes from these Molly Rose's.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 14, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> I am still using GLO for deals. They still have quite a few Compound's grape fuel line 2 for $220. A lot of their prices are insanely cheap. I never did pay the $100 membership fee. Just pretty much order every other week. I just got 5 packs of LIT gear for $170, seems like a pretty good deal.
> Just my two cents.


Good deal. I just loaded up on rado, Clearwater and csi, when they were dirt cheap before the move.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 14, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Good deal. I just loaded up on rado, Clearwater and csi, when they were dirt cheap before the move.


I wish I would have gotten on Clearwater when it was buy 2 get 3 free or something crazy like that. 
Might buy 4 more packs of Compound only because at 2 for $220 is stupid.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 7, 2021)

Iraqi bubba #1 stacking up and starting to get frosty.


----------



## Kaliko (May 10, 2021)

Cry Baby Skunk x Sour D. I only got 3 of them but I would Love to run a bunch more ! The stink on the stem rub of these is Dank and could Definitely lean the way we All want this gear 2 . The spots are. Prevention sulfur sprays . Have a week or so and we will see what they got 
CRYBABY SKUNK X SOUR D 


CRYBABY SKUNK X CHEM D 


TRes Banger x Iraqi Mintz 

Pop your testers man . It means Alot more than you think to follow through for breeders. They take the time to make the crosses and then spend there money to send them to you, the least you can do is grow them out . My PSA 4 Tha Day, Thanks Again Stray @strayfox


----------



## Staretz44 (May 15, 2021)

Cali-O Black. My first StrayFox pack. What else is good


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 15, 2021)

Iraqi bubba #1 another week older. Filling in. Lots of buds and they're getting bigger. Trichs on leaves seem extra long. She's bigger than I like to mess with, so I can't easily pull her out for pics. 


Nice choice, @Staretz44 Please post updates, when you pop them.


----------



## bythekasiz (May 16, 2021)

Love that Iraqi Bubba, nice work. Mine reeks from that Iraqi but also has a sweet chocolate bubblegum smell later in flower. With that happy creative buzz it really checks all the boxes.

Here’s 4 pineapple gooey x black marshmallow testers right before I topped them.


One more a bit behind but healthy, her helmet was strapped on too long.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 17, 2021)

bythekasiz said:


> Love that Iraqi Bubba, nice work. Mine reeks from that Iraqi but also has a sweet chocolate bubblegum smell later in flower. With that happy creative buzz it really checks all the boxes.
> 
> Here’s 4 pineapple gooey x black marshmallow testers right before I topped them.
> View attachment 4902679
> ...


Thanks, bud. That's good to hear on the buzz and flavor. How long did you take yours?


----------



## bythekasiz (May 17, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks, bud. That's good to hear on the buzz and flavor. How long did you take yours?


My keeper pheno was around 60-63 days. She will fatten up nicely at the end if you let her go longer. I had to dig up these pics, but last run I backed off the cal mag in early flower and it helped with the leafiness. Good luck!


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 17, 2021)

bythekasiz said:


> Love that Iraqi Bubba, nice work. Mine reeks from that Iraqi but also has a sweet chocolate bubblegum smell later in flower. With that happy creative buzz it really checks all the boxes.
> 
> Here’s 4 pineapple gooey x black marshmallow testers right before I topped them.
> View attachment 4902679
> ...


Here's hoping for positive reports on that Pineapple Gooey x Black Marshmallow...cuz that sounds like something I want in my tent.


----------



## bythekasiz (May 17, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Here's hoping for positive reports on that Pineapple Gooey x Black Marshmallow...cuz that sounds like something I want in my tent.


Thanks bro, I’m hoping for something good too, for all of us. I will just be running them small to get the report back to Stray quicker but will run the best ones bigger for sure.


----------



## WindyCityKush (May 19, 2021)

Day 40V for the Lemon Splash x Monkey Dog testers #1 and 2
Here is #3

Also day 40V for the Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz
1-2 fo 

Veg is almost done for these girls. Next pics will be flowering


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 22, 2021)

Took advantage of GLO's sales (I am a GLO addict) and grabbed Purple Bubba Rift (alien rift Bubba x purple kandahar), Purple peach (purple kandahar x starfighter), Frosty D (Sour Diesel (Archive Portland cut) x Starfighter f1) and Cali-O black (cali o x black afgahni micro cut). two packs for $75 was to hard to pass up.these are my second packs of Purple Bubba rift and Frosty D.
Now I have Sour Blueberry haze, strawberry honey, (2)Frosty D, (2)Purple Bubba rift, purple peach, happy place, Cali-O black and Soul Fighter. Going to be some serious pheno hunting in my future.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 26, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Took advantage of GLO's sales (I am a GLO addict) and grabbed Purple Bubba Rift (alien rift Bubba x purple kandahar), Purple peach (purple kandahar x starfighter), Frosty D (Sour Diesel (Archive Portland cut) x Starfighter f1) and Cali-O black (cali o x black afgahni micro cut). two packs for $75 was to hard to pass up.these are my second packs of Purple Bubba rift and Frosty D.
> Now I have Sour Blueberry haze, strawberry honey, (2)Frosty D, (2)Purple Bubba rift, purple peach, happy place, Cali-O black and Soul Fighter. Going to be some serious pheno hunting in my future.


I was hoping to see some of those show up at banks I trust, but so far no dice. For as many times as I've considered buying from GLO, there's something that makes me stop every time.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 26, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> I was hoping to see some of those show up at banks I trust, but so far no dice. For as many times as I've considered buying from GLO, there's something that makes me stop every time.


I buy from GLO at least once a month and have had no problems. If you don;t get a email confirming them shipping out with tracking a email reminder asking for updated status gets a tracking # quickly. GLO sales at pretty much everything at cost. I have bought packs off there that are still listed as preorder on other sites and my gorls are a month into veg at half what the other site wanted for the beans.
I believe there were only 31 packs of the Purple Bubba Rift.
I would grab the ones that have your eyes enjoy the grow.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 26, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> I buy from GLO at least once a month and have had no problems. If you don;t get a email confirming them shipping out with tracking a email reminder asking for updated status gets a tracking # quickly. GLO sales at pretty much everything at cost. I have bought packs off there that are still listed as preorder on other sites and my gorls are a month into veg at half what the other site wanted for the beans.
> I believe there were only 31 packs of the Purple Bubba Rift.
> I would grab the ones that have your eyes enjoy the grow.


Yeah...or I can just let the FOMO pass. I don't _*need *_more seeds.


----------



## Bodyne (May 26, 2021)

4 inside, 1 outside of stray's testers. The Skva91 x Iraqi mints. Started out short and squat, getting some stretch on with flowering. One staying short inside. The outside one has already been battling storms, I got her tied down good. Interested to see if the long veg time affects her much


----------



## mindriot (May 26, 2021)

the only decent shot of Hollywood Daydream (SSDD x HPK)


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 27, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Iraqi bubba #1 another week older. Filling in. Lots of buds and they're getting bigger. Trichs on leaves seem extra long. She's bigger than I like to mess with, so I can't easily pull her out for pics. View attachment 4901687
> View attachment 4901688
> 
> Nice choice, @Staretz44 Please post updates, when you pop them.



What does that thing smell like?


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 27, 2021)

mindriot said:


> the only decent shot of Hollywood Daydream (SSDD x HPK)
> 
> View attachment 4910011



that thing... what does it smell like?


----------



## mindriot (May 27, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> What does that thing smell like?


 So far it pretty much smells like Sunshine Daydream but more pungent with some skunk


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 27, 2021)

mindriot said:


> So far it pretty much smells like Sunshine Daydream but more pungent with some skunk


THIS IS ONE I HAD MY EYE ON, THANKS FOR SHARING AND SOUNDS SEXY


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 28, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> What does that thing smell like?


This one is hard to pinpoint. It's been a generic cannabis smell until just recently. There are a few smells starting to emerge, but I can't nail them down. Sharpie is the closest thing I can think of, but it's not quite it.
IB #1 without and with flash:

Iraqi bubba #2 is only a couple weeks in flower, but her smell is the funk. Pretty close to gmo. I like it. #2:


----------



## GOONIEGOO8 (May 28, 2021)

looks like a frost machine,

i really wanted those mothers milk x iraqs a while back...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 28, 2021)

GOONIEGOO8 said:


> mothers milk x iraqs a while back...


I think he named that nepali cream. Yeah, that one was killer.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 3, 2021)

Does anyone know what the genetics for Crybaby Skunk are from Strayfox?


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 3, 2021)

Anyone run hashmaker's dream yet? Think I'm gonna pop a few


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 4, 2021)

DankTankerous said:


> Does anyone know what the genetics for Crybaby Skunk are from Strayfox?


Stray popped in and shared some info about this a few pages back. Not really a genetic lineage, but at least some info to sorta guess what you might see.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/strayfox-gardenz-circleofblessings.908272/post-16179487


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 4, 2021)

DankTankerous said:


> Does anyone know what the genetics for Crybaby Skunk are from Strayfox?


I found this. Hope it helps


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 4, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> I found this. Hope it helps View attachment 4916062


Wow, what a great explanation. Thank you man


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 4, 2021)

From a skunk perspective, especially RKS, it sounds like most people aren't finding true skunk terps in any of the Michigan Skunk, Sterling Skunk, or Crybaby skunk crosses/reversals. That's not to say skunk terps don't exist in the pure lines Stray obtained, but it definitely seems recessive in crosses. I can't help but wonder what might be found if some of these lines were worked beyond the F1 cross.


----------



## Pi$tol (Jun 4, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> From a skunk perspective, especially RKS, it sounds like most people aren't finding true skunk terps in any of the Michigan Skunk, Sterling Skunk, or Crybaby skunk crosses/reversals. That's not to say skunk terps don't exist in the pure lines Stray obtained, but it definitely seems recessive in crosses. I can't help but wonder what might be found if some of these lines were worked beyond the F1 cross.


Working all these pollen jockeys offerings past F1 is where all the treasure lays. Line breeding is only for the dedicated. Dive deep my peeps


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 5, 2021)

Pi$tol said:


> Working all these pollen jockeys offerings past F1 is where all the treasure lays. Line breeding is only for the dedicated. Dive deep my peeps


Like 2 turntables and a microphone…


----------



## S3NS3 (Jun 5, 2021)

Question on how to label seeds while working a line.......... Got Dark Horse Banner 1.0 few years ago found two distinct phenos in the F2 one "strawberry deathjam" other OG stank (banner#3 leaning). Hit both the different F2 girls with their respective f3 sons. Ran 12 random seeds from each mom and am pleased with how distinct the results were from each other the large yielding strawberry diesel fruit jelly pop tart pheno vs the small finicky dead animal nasty OG phenos. I cloned my fav males from both lines and want to do an F4? male to an f2 mom of each next.....Question : How do would a better breeder than me label the seeds? Banner 1.0 F2bx2 ??or just F5 ?? ( F2 pheno mom X F4 generation son of F2bx ) ??? I am a hobby amateur and have no clue what to put on these two distinct Banner 1.0 F2 mom pheno lines..


----------



## S3NS3 (Jun 5, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> From a skunk perspective, especially RKS, it sounds like most people aren't finding true skunk terps in any of the Michigan Skunk, Sterling Skunk, or Crybaby skunk crosses/reversals. That's not to say skunk terps don't exist in the pure lines Stray obtained, but it definitely seems recessive in crosses. I can't help but wonder what might be found if some of these lines were worked beyond the F1 cross.


Fixin to run AK Bean Brains "Big Bud"x"Skunk" and "Stardog" x "superskunk" I will let you know if new double carbon filters are able to handle it


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 6, 2021)

S3NS3 said:


> Question on how to label seeds while working a line..........View attachment 4916787 Got Dark Horse Banner 1.0 few years ago found two distinct phenos in the F2 one "strawberry deathjam" other OG stank (banner#3 leaning). Hit both the different F2 girls with their respective f3 sons. Ran 12 random seeds from each mom and am pleased with how distinct the results were from each other the large yielding strawberry diesel fruit jelly pop tart pheno vs the small finicky dead animal nasty OG phenos. I cloned my fav males from both lines and want to do an F4? male to an f2 mom of each next.....Question : How do would a better breeder than me label the seeds? Banner 1.0 F2bx2 ??or just F5 ?? ( F2 pheno mom X F4 generation son of F2bx ) ??? I am a hobby amateur and have no clue what to put on these two distinct Banner 1.0 F2 mom pheno lines..


I think it would be an incross, f2ix.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 6, 2021)

Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz 1,3 and 2 in the middle of the pic from left to right. #1 is the shortest almost no stretch so far. # 3 is the stretchiest so far with # 2 not far behind it

there is a 4th pheno that is very squat. She is getting flipped to flower tomorrow.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 6, 2021)

These are Lemon Splash x Monkey Dog 1-3 in order at Day 7 F


----------



## S3NS3 (Jun 6, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> I think it would be an incross, f2ix.


thank you so much! I know it was a random post on this thread but have been wanting to know for a while I appreciate you helping an amateur out


----------



## Kaliko (Jun 8, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz 1,3 and 2 in the middle of the pic from left to right. #1 is the shortest almost no stretch so far. # 3 is the stretchiest so far with # 2 not far behind it
> View attachment 4917729
> there is a 4th pheno that is very squat. She is getting flipped to flower tomorrow.


Get Ready cause about day 14 or so they will stretch . All 3 of mine are tall and lanky at 3 weeks . It's comin . Yours are not far behind mine


----------



## Kaliko (Jun 8, 2021)

Structure On Point


----------



## Kaliko (Jun 8, 2021)

I kept a skunk tamale around because she got really heavy bubblegum terpz last run from seed and in the past where I have found bubblegum I have found skunk . Not sure why but the 2 run together somehow. Guess what Skunk tamale smells like today on her 2nd run from clone at just under 60 dayz .. 1 guess ? It ain't bubblegum . It's skunk like for real skunk . I am gonna pull her ASAP to try and keep the terpz where they are even though she can run into 10 weeks she is coming down Now ! Stay tuned as we might have a winner . Not RKS from a block away story but definitely skunky


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 9, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> I kept a skunk tamale around because she got really heavy bubblegum terpz last run from seed and in the past where I have found bubblegum I have found skunk . Not sure why but the 2 run together somehow. Guess what Skunk tamale smells like today on her 2nd run from clone at just under 60 dayz .. 1 guess ? It ain't bubblegum . It's skunk like for real skunk . I am gonna pull her ASAP to try and keep the terpz where they are even though she can run into 10 weeks she is coming down Now ! Stay tuned as we might have a winner . Not RKS from a block away story but definitely skunky


Did you do anything different this run? Change up nutes, lights, etc?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 9, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> have found skunk . Not sure why but the 2


 IIIu77


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 9, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> I kept a skunk tamale around because she got really heavy bubblegum terpz last run from seed and in the past where I have found bubblegum I have found skunk . Not sure why but the 2 run together somehow. Guess what Skunk tamale smells like today on her 2nd run from clone at just under 60 dayz .. 1 guess ? It ain't bubblegum . It's skunk like for real skunk . I am gonna pull her ASAP to try and keep the terpz where they are even though she can run into 10 weeks she is coming down Now ! Stay tuned as we might have a winner . Not RKS from a block away story but definitely skunky


Dude youre absolutely right!

I have a Bubblegum S1 in flower right now and im getting sweet smells, minty smells and then theres a straight dirty gym sock smell also really skunky. The seeds are from csi humboldt btw 
.


----------



## Kaliko (Jun 9, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Did you do anything different this run? Change up nutes, lights, etc?


I am not sure if it matters but I did run my lights a little lower at 70% this round .


----------



## Kaliko (Jun 9, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Dude youre absolutely right!
> 
> I have a Bubblegum S1 in flower right now and im getting sweet smells, minty smells and then theres a straight dirty gym sock smell also really skunky. The seeds are from csi humboldt btw
> .


I have been telling people this for years . The 2 have to be closely related somehow


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 9, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> I have been telling people this for years . The 2 have to be closely related somehow


Thats why its interesting to find skunk smells in the S1....nobody knows the original parents of bubblegum....but some type of skunk was definitely involved....possibly for potency and yield purposes


----------



## Kaliko (Jun 9, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Thats why its interesting to find skunk smells in the S1....nobody knows the original parents of bubblegum....but some type of skunk was definitely involved....possibly for potency and yield purposes


Yessir I agree 100%


----------



## Kaliko (Jun 9, 2021)

The Saw


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 13, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> IIIu77


Somehow I just now saw this reply that evidently I posted. I don't know what the heck that was. Lol. Weird.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 13, 2021)

Anyway, Iraqi bubba #1 at 9 weeks. @bythekasiz Dude you were pretty spot on. Bulking up at the end with a cleaner scent that has hints of bubblegum. She needs another week, but the density of the tops has me nervous, so I took the 2 mains down today and I'll let the rest go 70.
With and without flash:


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 14, 2021)

Hollywood Daydream


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 14, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Hollywood Daydream
> 
> View attachment 4923434View attachment 4923435View attachment 4923436View attachment 4923437


I wanted to snag those seeds so badly. Excited to hear how it smokes.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 15, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I wanted to snag those seeds so badly. Excited to hear how it smokes.


its a heavy indica...potent,definitely not something I'd smoke during the day

smells like moth balls with a lil sweetness to it

smoke is smooth,no harshness at all

Im more of a sativa guy so I probably wont smoke this one much but my wife and the couple people i smoke with love it


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jun 15, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> its a heavy indica...potent,definitely not something I'd smoke during the day


Knowing Stray's typical offerings and what the parents of this one typically bring to the table, this is not entirely surprising.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 15, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> its a heavy indica...potent,definitely not something I'd smoke during the day
> 
> smells like moth balls with a lil sweetness to it
> 
> ...


Nice! That’s what I was expecting it to be with that cross. Sounds really great.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 16, 2021)

Anarchy Hashplants in early flower.


----------



## Kaliko (Jun 18, 2021)

Cry Baby Skunk x Sour D.


----------



## Kaliko (Jun 18, 2021)

Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz


----------



## Kaliko (Jun 18, 2021)

CRYBABY SKUNK X CHEM D.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jun 19, 2021)

@Kaliko are these the Tres-banger x Iraqi stretchers you mentioned? 
pictured above are #1 & 2 (left to right). Stretched super crazy about 2.5x
#1 stands out in a stem rub with this sour zingy funk that lingers and turns into this disgusting rotten stank. I’m going to guess they lean towards the Tres-Bangers.
This is the #3 She definitely has a spicy gingerbread funk going on. She’s the most photogenic of the bunch and seems to lean to Iraqi side of things. Day 20F


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 20, 2021)

Strays tester skva91 x Iraqi mints. Outside. 7 week veg inside before putting out, although a couple transplants. Be a chore in 4?months but hopin for some quality meds, 3 inside starting to bulk, resemble .91 in structure. One is oddball Larfy but trying to fill in, looks like Iraqi dom plant to me. Got all 5 up and and tested hard lol


----------



## Kaliko (Jun 20, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> @Kaliko are these the Tres-banger x Iraqi stretchers you mentioned? View attachment 4926475
> pictured above are #1 & 2 (left to right). Stretched super crazy about 2.5x
> #1 stands out in a stem rub with this sour zingy funk that lingers and turns into this disgusting rotten stank. I’m going to guess they lean towards the Tres-Bangers.
> This is the #3 She definitely has a spicy gingerbread funk going on. She’s the most photogenic of the bunch and seems to lean to Iraqi side of things. Day 20FView attachment 4926498


Yep you probably though I was crazy when I said they would stretch alot huh ? Yeah they stink ! All 3 of mine have about the same smells as you described . A very different Funk ! Yours look nice man !


----------



## Learning1234 (Jun 22, 2021)

Grabbed a pack of those Anarchy Hashplant fems to run after this current grow. Excited by this cross.


----------



## Kaliko (Jun 23, 2021)

Um Yeah... i think I got a good 1 ? @strayfox what do you think ?


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 25, 2021)

Strays 91skva x Iraqi mints testers. 3 together, one oddball, and one big biotch outside. Thanks m8 for the opportunity. Can’t wait to sample flowers


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 26, 2021)

What's the lineage on Iraqi Mintz? Apologies if this has been answered elsewhere (I can't find it)


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 26, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> What's the lineage on Iraqi Mintz? Apologies if this has been answered elsewhere (I can't find it)


Just a guess either his Iraqi by itself x kush mints, or sleeping Iraqi lol or platinum Iraqi.........can’t find it either


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jun 26, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> What's the lineage on Iraqi Mintz? Apologies if this has been answered elsewhere (I can't find it)


Wedding mintz x Iraqi 66 (Bodhi cut)


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 4, 2021)

Lemon Splash x Monkey Dog testers 1-3
Day 33 F

#1



#2


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 4, 2021)

Lemon Splash x Monkey Dog
#3 Day 33F


All 3 are exhibiting ripe mango smells with #1 being the strongest smelling and looks to be the most yielding pheno as well with decent resin production. Some support needed. 
#2 is the most resinous with a strong citrus mango smell.
# 3 carries the same similar mango smell just not as prominent as the other two. Great resin production and strong branching.
No support needed for any of the the last two so far but the stretch of #1 made it necessary.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 6, 2021)

Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz #1 followed by #2
Few days old pic of day 33 F 



Gotta show the pretty and ugly as mistakes are made to learn from. These are testers so I did not want to top them. Because of that decision, two of the Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz got way too tall and I could not keep up with moving the lamps up and eventually ran out of space, having to move the fan out of the tent as well. I’ve never ran Headbanger or tresdawg but I have to imagine these two phenos lean towards them. Sour, Chem, kushy funk on these but way more pronounced on #2 that is displaying some foxtailing up top but otherwise she’s fine on lower branching. #1 has fattened up almost double since this picture. She will yield the most it seems. They look like twins otherwise. This pheno could use some support and training and/or shorter vegging time lol


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 6, 2021)

Week old pic of Day 31Tres Banger x 
Iraqi Mintz #3

She’s a medium height Iraqi Mint dom beauty. She’s the frostiest of the three phenos and she is giving off a lovely muted doughy kushy smell.


----------



## Kaliko (Jul 6, 2021)

crybaby skunk x Sour D. She is getting pretty large Week 7 . Had some heat stress unfortunately. Still trucking


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 7, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> View attachment 4938218crybaby skunk x Sour D. She is getting pretty large Week 7 . Had some heat stress unfortunately. Still trucking


Look at those huge fans!


----------



## Kaliko (Jul 7, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> Look at those huge fans!


That bud is just shy of a 2liter bottle around . I haven't had cola size like that in years . Hope she has terpz 2 match ?


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 11, 2021)

Lemon Splash x Monkey Dog Reversals 
Day 40 F


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 12, 2021)

Sled Dog x Black Marshmallow testers at week 3 or 4


----------



## thezephyr (Jul 13, 2021)

asublimeutopia said:


> Sadie Hawkins threw out some fun buds too last season. I’ve been curious about that Topanga Lane, I bet that will be fun. Heres some photos of our Skunky Rainbow and Sadie Hawkins from last season...
> 
> Sadie Hawkins buds (I like a rough shaggy trim:
> View attachment 4557976


hi @asublimeutopia, can you tell me anything about the high or medicinal qualities of the sadie hawkins?
does anybody know anything about the "jd pink rose cut" used in this cross?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 14, 2021)

thezephyr said:


> hi @asublimeutopia, can you tell me anything about the high or medicinal qualities of the sadie hawkins?
> does anybody know anything about the "jd pink rose cut" used in this cross?


Pink rose is from Second Generation Genetics (JD short, DJ Short's son). It's Black Rose x Sacajawea #12.

@strayfox said on IG that Sadie Hawkins has had reported effects similar to the 3 Finger Shuffle. In other words, it reportedly makes bits tingly and tends to make evening activities extra special. 

This is from a DCSeedExchange IG from Aug 19, 2019, which was a repost of a post shared by the man himself, straysmindset.

Excellent for ptsd, depression, juicing, anti inflammatory, ms, midnight make out sessions, blood flow or super deep conversations.

There are 2 main phenos. 

The Pink Rose pheno is short and squat with very little stretch. It has faint berry aromas and is reportedly a light feeder.
The hybrid pheno has heavy indica flowers with strong branching. Earthy sweet frozen pear undertones with violet blackberry tea aromas. Very sedative.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 21, 2021)

Dayum, the 91 skva x Iraqi mints testers I just grew are potent AF. I usually bitch bout potency, not with this one. Great pain meds. Strong from head to body. Highly recommend


----------



## JojoThug (Jul 21, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Dayum, the 91 skva x Iraqi mints testers I just grew are potent AF. I usually bitch bout potency, not with this one. Great pain meds. Strong from head to body. Highly recommend


Do you think it's the 91 or the Iraqi that's hitting hard?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 21, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Do you think it's the 91 or the Iraqi that's hitting hard?


Or both?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 21, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Or both?


This


----------



## thezephyr (Jul 21, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Pink rose is from Second Generation Genetics (JD short, DJ Short's son). It's Black Rose x Sacajawea #12.
> 
> @strayfox said on IG that Sadie Hawkins has had reported effects similar to the 3 Finger Shuffle. In other words, it reportedly makes bits tingly and tends to make evening activities extra special.
> 
> ...


thanks jdoorn I would never have found this breeder's description without help. Sounds like I made a good choice with this one, the medical effects reported by stray are perfect for my needs.

Also those packs from second generation are way out of my price range so thanks to stray for pricing the hybrid reasonably.

I wish he would sell the pure iraqi , a potent indica heirloom like that would really be helpful for my medical needs.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 21, 2021)

thezephyr said:


> thanks jdoorn I would never have found this breeder's description without help. Sounds like I made a good choice with this one, the medical effects reported by stray are perfect for my needs.
> 
> Also those packs from second generation are way out of my price range so thanks to stray for pricing the hybrid reasonably.
> 
> I wish he would sell the pure iraqi , a potent indica heirloom like that would really be helpful for my medical needs.


The closest anyone has gotten to the pure iraqi (at least recently) is by getting into Bodhi's Deep Line Alchemy 6 (Iraqi Ranya x 88g13hp), which uses Bodhi's selected female from the same seeds Stray's iraqi male came from. TBH I'm not sure if there's any DLA6 at Bodhi's main stockists at the moment...but I'm also not sure what's in Bodhi's fridge in terms of extra stock, so it might show up in a future restock. You can check out a review of it here: https://higherthought.guru/flowers/2018/11/11/bodhi-seedsstrayfox-gardenz-iraqi-ranya-x-88g13hp Bodhi also released TK x Iraqi Ranya a bit ago, but that sold out in the primary seed banks pretty fast.

Keep in mind also that the Sleeping Iraqi is not exactly the Iraqi Ranya. Sleeping Iraqi, which is what's used in the Sadie Hawkins, is Grimmdica x Iraqi.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Jul 21, 2021)

Did anyone get delivery yet of GLO’s most recent Stray drop from several weeks back? I’m wondering if it was an undisclosed pre-sale?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 21, 2021)

He was showing some but he moves pretty quick on video lol. I thought I seen a bunch of new ones tho including testers I’m smokin on 91 mints? I’d like the wonder cake one myself


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 21, 2021)

I haven't gotten delivery, but did get an email with tracking today. I got the Detroit Bakery and Lemon Alien Mintz.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jul 21, 2021)

Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz testers


crinkle cut shorty


----------



## asublimeutopia (Jul 22, 2021)

thezephyr said:


> hi @asublimeutopia, can you tell me anything about the high or medicinal qualities of the sadie hawkins?
> does anybody know anything about the "jd pink rose cut" used in this cross?


hello, we found ours to be chill , well producing, hybrids that were creamy and sweet tasting and smokable all day without hitting too hard and making the day go sideways…. Good medicine for my back pain and anxiety but allowed me to do my day to day stuff….don’t get me wrong … Still hits hard but slow if you toke like 5+ bongs in an hour or two …


----------



## asublimeutopia (Jul 22, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> The closest anyone has gotten to the pure iraqi (at least recently) is by getting into Bodhi's Deep Line Alchemy 6 (Iraqi Ranya x 88g13hp), which uses Bodhi's selected female from the same seeds Stray's iraqi male came from. TBH I'm not sure if there's any DLA6 at Bodhi's main stockists at the moment...but I'm also not sure what's in Bodhi's fridge in terms of extra stock, so it might show up in a future restock. You can check out a review of it here: https://higherthought.guru/flowers/2018/11/11/bodhi-seedsstrayfox-gardenz-iraqi-ranya-x-88g13hp Bodhi also released TK x Iraqi Ranya a bit ago, but that sold out in the primary seed banks pretty fast.
> 
> Keep in mind also that the Sleeping Iraqi is not exactly the Iraqi Ranya. Sleeping Iraqi, which is what's used in the Sadie Hawkins, is Grimmdica x Iraqi.


very well said! I agree with your statement that the DLA6 is probably the most consistently close to those Iraqi genes from my explorations and research…. The WonderLand cross stray released a bit back I found to be an amazing heavy hitter and the Artic Sunrise had an amazing short Iraqi dom pheno that I wish I still had a cut of … had this spiced cookie toe jam smell… so tasty


----------



## Kaliko (Jul 22, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz testers
> View attachment 4948466
> 
> crinkle cut shorty
> View attachment 4948467


Those ladies stink strong when they get close . Mine are looking 2 be atleast 10 weekers though but by the smell they will be worth the wait. All gas n funk Zero fruit !! Yours look greeeeat !


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 23, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz testers
> View attachment 4948466
> 
> crinkle cut shorty
> View attachment 4948467


Looking like Iraqi Mintz leaners. Great work! What’s your setup like?


----------



## mindriot (Jul 23, 2021)

a few shots of a Black Marshmallow at day 61. really nice skunky gas pheno


----------



## BigDavid (Jul 23, 2021)

Strayfox Testers - Lemon Alien Dawg x LA Pure Kush @day 52. All organic, water and OG biowar. 3 plants per pot, in 15 gallons of soil in a 2x4. Looks like this might have hop latent viroid. Grown from seed. The neighboring pot has root aphids, but I haven’t treated these at all. Loud sweetness? Its kind of a milky sweetness, not your typical hybrid berry sweetness. Not gassy at all. Running around 92-96F with LED's @11hours.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 23, 2021)

BigDavid said:


> Strayfox Testers - Lemon Alien Dawg x LA Pure Kush @day 52. All organic, water and OG biowar. 3 plants per pot, in 15 gallons of soil in a 2x4. Looks like this might have hop latent viroid. Grown from seed. The neighboring pot has root aphids, but I haven’t treated these at all. Loud sweetness? Its kind of a milky sweetness, not your typical hybrid berry sweetness. Not gassy at all. Running around 92-96F with LED's @11hours.
> 
> View attachment 4949820
> 
> ...


Curious what makes you think it may have hop latent viroid? Plant looks fire.


----------



## BigDavid (Jul 23, 2021)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Curious what makes you think it may have hop latent viroid? Plant looks fire.


Just the crazy variegation. It looks kind of sick no? Thank you.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 23, 2021)

BigDavid said:


> Just the crazy variegation. It looks kind of sick no? Thank you.


It doesn't look sick to me. I will say that 92-96 degrees is pretty hot inside of a tent, which could be affecting the appearence and terps. I thought it looked pretty good though, regardless. 

As someone who just trashed a bunch of cuts with confirmed hop latent viroid, I'd say that's not it. 

The virus makes the buds super airy, small and loose, with no trichs at all, or smell. It's like touching a cotton ball when you touch one. Seriously, no stickiness, density or smell what so ever. And never ending long white hairs. 

I'm not an expert though, just my opinion and observations. Keep us updated if you would.


----------



## BigDavid (Jul 23, 2021)

Spondylo Grow said:


> It doesn't look sick to me. I will say that 92-96 degrees is pretty hot inside of a tent, which could be affecting the appearence and terps. I thought it looked pretty good though, regardless.
> 
> As someone who just trashed a bunch of cuts with confirmed hop latent viroid, I'd say that's not it.
> 
> ...


Ok that makes me feel better. I've seen this variegation pop up around the garden in different plants that I've never seen variegation in before. This is a new development for me. Happening inside and outside. It seems to affect only certain branches and not all the time. Hard to say what it is, but it doesn't seem completely environmental. This is in a semi no till setup, so the plant that was planted there before this, also had the same issue with variegation. I was lazy and planted directly on top. At first I thought it might be a PH issue, but that has been put to rest.

96 degrees is a bit high, but with plenty of airflow it works great. 92 leaf temp is what I aim for in LED with high humidity (75%+). The high humidity doesn't seem to effect the buds much. No mold or PM as long as the root zone is healthy.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 23, 2021)

BigDavid said:


> Ok that makes me feel better. I've seen this variegation pop up around the garden in different plants that I've never seen variegation in before. This is a new development for me. Happening inside and outside. It seems to affect only certain branches and not all the time. Hard to say what it is, but it doesn't seem completely environmental. This is in a semi no till setup, so the plant that was planted there before this, also had the same issue with variegation. I was lazy and planted directly on top. At first I thought it might be a PH issue, but that has been put to rest.
> 
> 96 degrees is a bit high, but with plenty of airflow it works great. 92 leaf temp is what I aim for in LED with high humidity (75%+). The high humidity doesn't seem to effect the buds much. No mold or PM as long as the root zone is healthy.


Definitely not hplvd. You might be thinking of tmv because of the variegation. Plants looks fine to me


----------



## BigDavid (Jul 23, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Definitely not hplvd. You might be thinking of tmv because of the variegation. Plants looks fine to me


You are right. I AM thinking of TMV.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 23, 2021)

BigDavid said:


> Strayfox Testers - Lemon Alien Dawg x LA Pure Kush @day 52. All organic, water and OG biowar. 3 plants per pot, in 15 gallons of soil in a 2x4. Looks like this might have hop latent viroid. Grown from seed. The neighboring pot has root aphids, but I haven’t treated these at all. Loud sweetness? Its kind of a milky sweetness, not your typical hybrid berry sweetness. Not gassy at all. Running around 92-96F with LED's @11hours.
> 
> View attachment 4949820
> 
> ...


Looks like and from your description, smells like the PK. From my experience with a pure Kush leaning pheno, they throw those weird foxtail golf balls of marshmallow/ cereal sweet fire. Looks great


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 24, 2021)

BigDavid said:


> You are right. I AM thinking of TMV.


It looks like TMV, I've found conflicting info saying TMV has and hasn't been found in cannabis. There are also a bunch of other types of mosaic virus. I just trashed a bunch of plants that I believe had it, it started on one and then spread to two other plants that didn't have it after I took clones from them without sterilizing in-between taking clones from the affected plant. It then spread to a healthy plant I moved from a veg tent to the flower tent with the suspected TMV infected plants. I then tested rubbing a cut leaf from the plant that started it all on a clean clone of a different strain and within 3 days that clone had it as well.

It wasn't a genetics, nute deficieny, PH or environment issue, I had to treat it like TMV despite some people saying TMV doesn't affect cannabis, it was behaving just like it.


----------



## BigDavid (Jul 24, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> It looks like TMV, I've found conflicting info saying TMV has and hasn't been found in cannabis. There are also a bunch of other types of mosaic virus. I just trashed a bunch of plants that I believe had it, it started on one and then spread to two other plants that didn't have it after I took clones from them without sterilizing in-between taking clones from the affected plant. It then spread to a healthy plant I moved from a veg tent to the flower tent with the suspected TMV infected plants. I then tested rubbing a cut leaf from the plant that started it all on a clean clone of a different strain and within 3 days that clone had it as well.
> 
> It wasn't a nute deficieny, PH or environment issue, I had to treat it like TMV despite some people saying TMV doesn't affect cannabis, it was behaving just like it.


Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. Wow good job working this one out for yourself. I’m not sure I’m ready to abandon my library but I did chop a few plants showing it. If I have to start with fresh soil, I’m screwed.


----------



## JojoThug (Jul 24, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> It looks like TMV, I've found conflicting info saying TMV has and hasn't been found in cannabis. There are also a bunch of other types of mosaic virus. I just trashed a bunch of plants that I believe had it, it started on one and then spread to two other plants that didn't have it after I took clones from them without sterilizing in-between taking clones from the affected plant. It then spread to a healthy plant I moved from a veg tent to the flower tent with the suspected TMV infected plants. I then tested rubbing a cut leaf from the plant that started it all on a clean clone of a different strain and within 3 days that clone had it as well.
> 
> It wasn't a genetics, nute deficieny, PH or environment issue, I had to treat it like TMV despite some people saying TMV doesn't affect cannabis, it was behaving just like it.
> View attachment 4950398View attachment 4950399
> View attachment 4950405


Who are the parents? I have a bunch of stray gear


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 24, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Who are the parents? I have a bunch of stray gear


Oh no, don't worry, these weren't Stray Fox gear plants. It all started with basically a bag seed I got from someone I know that grows then spread to my Bodhi and Useful plants. It looks like TMV but could be all sorts of different viruses like CMV, HMV, Tomato ringspot virus, Tobacco ringspot virus, or Tobacco streak virus.

While researching TMV I found conflicting info about if it affects cannabis or not. Articles and people on forums will say plants display these symptoms but there have been no positive test results for TMV in cannabis. How much of that is due to growers like me that don't have time or money to waste getting these plants tested and just toss them? 

There was a study in 1971, Hartowicz _et al._ that screened 22 common plant viruses and found that over half of them were able to infect _Cannabis_, but only 8 actually caused symptoms. TMV was one of them and they found it indeed did infect cannabis but did not causes noticeable symptoms in the infected cultivar they tested, suggesting cannabis can be a carrier but is non symptomatic. So that conflicts with the claim it has never tested positive in cannabis before and it could be cultivar specific if it displays symptoms or not. 

Sorry if I gave the impression that this was Stray Fox gear I was having problems with, I actually popped a couple Hollywood Skunk to replace some of the plants I lost.


----------



## JojoThug (Jul 24, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Oh no, don't worry, these weren't Stray Fox gear plants. It all started with basically a bag seed I got from someone I know that grows then spread to my Bodhi and Useful plants. It looks like TMV but could be all sorts of different viruses like CMV, HMV, Tomato ringspot virus, Tobacco ringspot virus, or Tobacco streak virus.
> 
> While researching TMV I found conflicting info about if it affects cannabis or not. Articles and people on forums will say plants display these symptoms but there have been no positive test results for TMV in cannabis. How much of that is due to growers like me that don't have time or money to waste getting these plants tested and just toss them?
> 
> ...


All good bro


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 24, 2021)

Need to get working through Strayfox's gear. (2) Frosty D-Sour D x starfighter f1, Purple peach- Purple Kandahar x starfighter f1, Soul Fighter- dragonsoul (bodhi's cut) x starfighter f1, Slurriskunk- IHG'S Slurricane x Iraqi (Ranya)/Michigan skunk, Cali-O black- Cali-O x Afghani black skunk, (2) Purple Bubba rift- Bubba katsu/alien rift x purple kandahar, 21 candles-fruity pebbles #21 x roman candles (Williams Wonder x starfighter f1), Happy place- Tahoe og DVG cut x ronnie barrett, Strawberry honey- gg#4 (Josey's cut) x ronnie barrett and Sour Blue haze-GG#4 × blueberry temple.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jul 24, 2021)

I’m going to start some Anarchy Hashplant seeds in 6-8 weeks. Hope this cross turns out the way I’m picturing it in my head. Ha.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 26, 2021)

Day 55 F pics of Lemon Splash x Monkey Dog
3 phenos. 


All 3 phenos come down next week. We have about 30 % amber on these now. Smells are gnarly on the pheno in the last pic, insane candy lemon funk. And I don’t have a clone ‍But the other two are just as nice and I have cuts of those. Both providing a citrusy mango classic weed funk. Smoke reports to come in 3 weeks


----------



## WindyCityKush (Jul 26, 2021)

Day 55 on 3 phenos of Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz. 2 really tall Tres Banger phenos and a medium height colorful Iraqi Mintz pheno. 



sour face melting stank on TB #1 in pics 2-3. Gets a little bit of color with some cooler temps. 1st pic is TB x IM #2 and she is fatter than fat up top. Had to tie her up. She’s loud as well but not like the #1. The last pheno has more of a kushy doughy smell with no sour at all. Smoke report in 3 weeks as well


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 26, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> While researching TMV I found conflicting info about if it affects cannabis or not. Articles and people on forums will say plants display these symptoms but there have been no positive test results for TMV in cannabis. How much of that is due to growers like me that don't have time or money to waste getting these plants tested and just toss them?


TBH I wouldn't expect a small grower to be the first to spring for testing on something like this. I would, however, expect that larger grow operations would get infected via similar sources and have lab testing done so they know what they're actually dealing with to properly resolve it, especially if it's something that's commonly occurring.

That said, so many new growers who read grow weed easy (or any of the other sites that have scraped info from there) think they have TMV, when it's more often something simple (ph, watering practices, etc). It's becoming almost too easy to piss on someone more experienced who thinks they might legitimately have TMV.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 26, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> TBH I wouldn't expect a small grower to be the first to spring for testing on something like this. I would, however, expect that larger grow operations would get infected via similar sources and have lab testing done so they know what they're actually dealing with to properly resolve it, especially if it's something that's commonly occurring.
> 
> That said, so many new growers who read grow weed easy (or any of the other sites that have scraped info from there) think they have TMV, when it's more often something simple (ph, watering practices, etc). It's becoming almost too easy to piss on someone more experienced who thinks they might legitimately have TMV.


Yea, we shouldn't say for certain its TMV until there is an actual positive test in a plant showing symptoms. Studies have shown cannabis can carry it, only debate is on if it causes symptoms or not. 

Without testing it I don't know for certain what my plants had. I first thought it was vareigation, when the leaves started to twist I tried treating it as a deficieny issue, that did not improve it and when it spread I started viewing it as a virus. When I was able to spread it to a healthy cut that never came in contact with the sick plants I was convinced it was something bad. 

Anyone that thinks they have it or some other virus should make sure they rule everything else out first. I'd hate anyone to freak out and hastily cut their plants.


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 26, 2021)

mindriot said:


> a few shots of a Black Marshmallow at day 61. really nice skunky gas pheno
> 
> View attachment 4949469View attachment 4949470


That looks awesome, and fun to trim.


----------



## Burton79 (Jul 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Anarchy Hashplants in early flower.
> View attachment 4924938


What do you think of this so far? You always got the fire.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 26, 2021)

mindriot said:


> a few shots of a Black Marshmallow at day 61. really nice skunky gas pheno
> 
> View attachment 4949469View attachment 4949470





mindriot said:


> a few shots of a Black Marshmallow at day 61. really nice skunky gas pheno
> 
> View attachment 4949469View attachment 4949470


Hollywood marshmallow?


----------



## Kaliko (Jul 26, 2021)

WindyCityKush said:


> Day 55 on 3 phenos of Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz. 2 really tall Tres Banger phenos and a medium height colorful Iraqi Mintz pheno. View attachment 4951540
> View attachment 4951541
> View attachment 4951542
> View attachment 4951543
> sour face melting stank on TB #1 in pics 2-3. Gets a little bit of color with some cooler temps. 1st pic is TB x IM #2 and she is fatter than fat up top. Had to tie her up. She’s loud as well but not like the #1. The last pheno has more of a kushy doughy smell with no sour at all. Smoke report in 3 weeks as well


Mine are just about there also. 1 tomorrow and 1 a few days later. I only had 2 females out of the 5 . I wish I had alot more to go through. These things are stinky to the extreme in my opinion . Both of mine got real tall with pretty decent colas . Alot like yours. Mine got burned by a day of the ac not coming on. Fried all the leaves but the buds are still ok. I know they both get another shot with how they smelland yeild even fried ! Yours look how mine should Nice Job !


----------



## mindriot (Jul 27, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Hollywood marshmallow?


 whoops.. it's Roadkill Marshmallow


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 3, 2021)

Is the Black Marshmallow in some of the new crosses Wyeast's marshmallow og x Stray's black skunk?


----------



## Kaliko (Aug 4, 2021)

Finito ! Thanks to @strayfox for allowing me to run these. I found what I would call a keeper in all 3 packs which is finominal in my humble opinion. 
Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz . This 1 bleeds fuel, chem, some funk and back again . Just a gas lovers dream. Takes me back to when the OGs first started getting around . All gas No brakes . She ran long 10 weeks and 2 days but I am sure it will get better next round. Amazing plants that clone super easy and veg into giants . This mix is a winner
Crybaby skunk x Chem D. SHE yeilds exceptionally well and has all the gas and some jet fuel attributes to her . Gets your body warm like taking a shot. 
CRY BABY SKUNK X SOUR d. IS THE CLOSEST TO SKUNK but still mostly just gas that sticks to your tongue. She is pretty sour og dominant. Dense golfball sized nugs everywhere. these are my selections from the hunt. I only ran 5 tres banger x iraqi mintz and got 3 females out of the 5 . 3 crybaby skunk x sour d.( Fems) 2 were very heavy dank and the third pushes arm sized colas but unfortunately lacked any terpz ( that is almost always the case in my experience is that the biggest budding plants are usually the least terp amount)and 3 crybaby x chem d. Of which 1 was a clear standout with almost white buds and you guessed it chem dank and no fruit . All 3 strains are worth running if you are into gas and heavy dank ? I personally would love to run more of the tres banger x Iraqi mintz if I had the opportunity. Thanks again @strayfox ( this man sent these too me because I didn't find what I wanted in some different seeds I bought of his , he had zero obligation to do so other than wanting to make me happy ) You sir have done just that ! tres banger x iraqi mintz 11 week pheno a little more hairy but she is lights out !


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 4, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Is the Black Marshmallow in some of the new crosses Wyeast's marshmallow og x Stray's black skunk?


Black marshmallow is a crane city creation. Marshmallow og is a wyeast thing. Think they are associated in a way so the wyeast may be half of black marshmallow, but not the same.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 5, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Black marshmallow is a crane city creation. Marshmallow og is a wyeast thing. Think they are associated in a way so the wyeast may be half of black marshmallow, but not the same.


Thanks. I had heard Crane City hooked up Wyeast with Jet Fuel Gelato didn't know they had the Marshmallow too.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 5, 2021)

Marshmallow og = (Chem D x Triangle Kush) x Jet Fuel Gelato (R)


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 5, 2021)

That Black Marshmallow on IG has some tasty looking pics. Might have to grab building blocks, double chem tree and the BM x platinum from one of the last drops.


----------



## JojoThug (Aug 5, 2021)

Who has any info on his Black Marshmallow #10 cut? 
Pulled the trigger on these anyway but Stray has yet to respond back...
So far I've counted 3 diff cuts of BlkMarsh in his library


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 6, 2021)

Pulled the trigger on *Building Blocks* (_Sled Dog ( *Wyeast genetics*) x ( Chemdog D x Chemdog 91_ )) was too hard to pass up.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 9, 2021)

Just put a Hollywood skunk in flower yesterday stem rub straight gas, at least smells like a keeper so far


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 9, 2021)

Soakin some 95 angels, and got 3 Iraqi lights in flower. Smoked the 91 mints all up quick, couldn’t put it down. Think stray is to potency what rado is to terps (and some potency, although the Bday crosses burnt me out bad)


----------



## JojoThug (Aug 9, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Soakin some 95 angels, and got 3 Iraqi lights in flower. Smoked the 91 mints all up quick, couldn’t put it down. Think stray is to potency what rado is to terps (and some potency, although the Bday crosses burnt me out bad)


What didnt you like about the Bday Xs?


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 9, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> What didnt you like about the Bday Xs?


Grew a few, mine were all Bday cake dom, all tasted the same more or less, cherry floral something, and no big kickers for me. Yield, ease, etc all easy, and good and many friends like them, gave lot away. Lol just not my cup o tea. Only got the legend gusher cross left


----------



## Bex21 (Aug 10, 2021)

Trying out a clone of 21 candles-vegging. Any advice or experience?


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 10, 2021)

Crazy deals at glo on stray gear! 2-100 on the wonder cakes, building blocks, etc. got two packs of old regs fo 70. Crazy


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 11, 2021)

Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz #1.
Tall stinky pheno. She smells of lemon peels and sour deep funk. Makes your nose tingle. Face hot. Very narcotic smoke after almost a 2 week cure. Smoke coats your mouth with a lemon balm flavor.
Taken down at 60 days but she could’ve gone 70+ probably.

Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz #2
Not as stinky as #1 but almost twice the yield of fat lemony kushy dankness. Just as narcotic as #1. Doesn’t have that zingy sourness of #1. Almost floral earthy notes coming in as well. She could’ve used a week or two extra as well but the smoke is just how I like it. 


Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz #3
This one has almost no sour/Chem notes. Deep floral earthy berry dough. A little note dense than #1 and 2. Night time smoke as well. Leaves me deep in thought. Video game smoke. Was probably the most finished of the 3. 
Huge shoutout to @strayfox for letting me test these. I’m not sure they made release but I seen a handful of his friends had them. Im glad I do.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 12, 2021)

Sled Dog x Black Marshmallow testers. One chopped , two still going.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Aug 13, 2021)

Gets me excited for building blocks. Looks great bud!


----------



## the real mccoy (Aug 13, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Sled Dog x Black Marshmallow testers. One chopped , two still going.
> View attachment 4963957
> View attachment 4963960View attachment 4963959


What's the nose like on them?


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 13, 2021)

the real mccoy said:


> What's the nose like on them?


Kerosene and Sour OG , greasy as fuck


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 14, 2021)

Lemon Splash x Monkey Dog testers smoke report
Pheno #3
Lemon Splash is a cross of Lemon Tree x Horchata. I’m not sure the genetics behind Monkey Dog but this jar is giving me flashbacks to 2015 when all we were getting were packs of GG4. But not the sour Chem subtle chocolate thing. More of a sour rubbery skunky musty chocolate coffee. There is a tad of some sweetness that isn’t necessarily fruity. Very deep complex terps. The high is instantly up, motivating and creative, almost racey but I didn’t smoke the whole joint. Then it settles to a more couch lock and allows me to focus on my early morning gaming( while everyone is still asleep). Even the high reminds me of GG4. Very dense, sticky buds, better use a grinder. This one has some color but my temps don’t get low. Finished at 60 days. Medium yielder. I will report back in the next couple days with phenos 1&2


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 15, 2021)

Lemon Splash x Monkey Dog #2
This jar is all Cherries , lemon peel, fruit loops, gassy, rubber kushy funk. Not as dense of a flower as #3, but not airy at all. Resin stacked like #3. The smoke tastes just like it smells. Cherry rubber gas funk but no lemon taste. Instant headie indica high. Smoother smoke than #3, no coughing at all. Thought provoking, meditative. Warm face halfway through the joint. Medium potency for me, but powerful for others (other meaning my wife lol). #3 was more potent. The complex terps and great high from this pheno would probably make an extraordinary concentrate. Medium yielder. No color but keep in mind my temps don’t swing low enough.


----------



## SimpleBox (Aug 15, 2021)

does Stray sell direct like doc d?
or anyone know which banks he currently deals direct with?
not interested in GLO type sites.
JBC and GLG have a few but not too much to pick from.
thx


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 15, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> does Stray sell direct like doc d?
> or anyone know which banks he currently deals direct with?
> not interested in GLO type sites.
> JBC and GLG have a few but not too much to pick from.
> thx


Go to his website and check out vendor info


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 15, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> does Stray sell direct like doc d?
> or anyone know which banks he currently deals direct with?
> not interested in GLO type sites.
> JBC and GLG have a few but not too much to pick from.
> thx


[email protected]
Fairly quick response. They will send you a list of anything in stock. This place in particular has his new reversals at 80$ a pop. Great deal imo. They’re a new bank but vouched for


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 15, 2021)

Also check Soaknbeans


----------



## WindyCityKush (Aug 16, 2021)

Lemon Splash x Monkey Dog #1

This jar smells of a milky sweetness, cakey, rubbery, kushy,an almost lemon gassy funk. The taste is milky Kush with a heavy lemon pine cleaner exhale. Same smooth smoke as #2. Least potent of the 3 imo but it’s been a crazy morning so I’ll hold off on final potency judgment. Does get me in a mood to sit on my phone and do some research. She was done at 60 days. Strong even bush branching even though she wasn’t topped.

Overall, although more potent than some of the dessert strains, I feel where this strain might be best suited for is in the hands of a passionate extract artist. Would probably make some killer rosin or hash. I have fresh frozen trim of all 3 plants and will be trying to make hash for the first time Gorgeous cross 
Thank you @strayfox for letting me test these out.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 16, 2021)

A ripe Tres Banger x Iraqi Mintz tester
Little bit too leafy for me but has a beautiful finished look to her.


----------



## mindriot (Aug 17, 2021)

95 Angels (Big Chem 95 x Hell's Angels OG) - this is around day 70.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 17, 2021)

mindriot said:


> 95 Angels (Big Chem 95 x Hell's Angels OG) - this is around day 70.
> 
> View attachment 4966879


She looks ready, good job


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 17, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> does Stray sell direct like doc d?
> or anyone know which banks he currently deals direct with?
> not interested in GLO type sites.
> JBC and GLG have a few but not too much to pick from.
> thx


Labyrinth Seed Bank and Neptune are a couple more seed banks. Headie Gardens also carries Strayfox gear, but the site's been down for a bit while SHOE is going through some family stuff. 

GLG really only has older stuff at this point. He hasn't been getting the newest Strayfox/Circle of Blessings stuff. Seems like the price point/hype factor might not be high enough to keep him interested in Stray's newer gear. DC Seed Exchange also used to sell Strayfox gear, but they aren't listed as a current vendor. Despite my opinion of GLO, they're actually listed as a vendor. 

EnchantedSeedCo and Freshwater_Gems on IG also sell Strayfox gear, but they're old school via the email addresses in their IG profiles.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 18, 2021)

I can't remember being more stoked over 6 seeds. 
As far as GLO goes, no one sells gear cheaper. You might have to wait on some gear. I have spent close to 4k with him this year. Never been done wrong. He is selling Strayfox's gear incredibly cheap. 
On another note Molly Rose looks legit. I am running 1 outdoors very nice structure with a pleasant stem rub. Will post pics when she gets real sexy and frosty.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 18, 2021)

Here is GLO'S sale prices as of Tuesday 
EXCLUSIVE OLD SCHOOL STRAY FOX DROP-
**NEW PRICING**WHOLESALE DEALS**
**$40 A PACK**( TODAY ONLY!!) 
** 2 PACKS- $70 ( TODAY ONLY)**UPDATED**
** 3 PACKS-$100 ( TODAY ONLY!!) **UPDATED**

WHEN YOU BUY 2 OR MORE PACKS FROM THE STRAY FOX VAULT DROP YOU WILL RECEIVE A FREE PACK OF HAZE 91- WHITE HAZE X SKUNK 91 ( the freebies are only for the next 5 orders!!) ***THE PACKS LISTED BELOW ARE THE NEW DROP & ARE THE PACKS THAT ARE $40 A PACK 2 FOR $70 & 3 FOR $100 FOR TODAY ONLY!! ROADKILL WEDDING BX THROUGH KANDAHAR SLAYER ON THE LIST BELOW!! 

**ROADKILL WEDDING BX, MELONBERRY HASHPLANT, FROSTY D, IRAQI DUBB, DOMINION LIGHTS, PURPLE PEACH, BLACK INDICA, LOTUS LIGHTS, CRYSTAL BAY, SOUL-FIGHTER, IRAQI HASHPLANT 13, CALI-O MINTZ, DOMINION BLACK, INSTANT SOUR KARMA, AFFY WHITE, MATCHUP 13, SKUNK SLAYER, BLACK N WHITE HAZE, NEIL DIAMOND, SWEET CAROLINE, SOUR D PEBBLES, COUCH SINKER, ALIENS DOUBLE WHAMMY, PURPLE BUBBA RIFT, SKUNK FIGHTER & KANDAHAR SLAYER!!!***

**EXCLUSIVE STRAIN- AFGHANI PURPLE SKUNK!!!***
***ON SALE! $40 A PACK!!***

***EXCLUSIVE CIRCLE OF BLESSINGS DROP!!***
THERE ARE FEMS & REGS. MAKE SURE YOU PAY ATTENTION AS THERE ARE BOTH 6 PACK FEMS & 10 PACK FEMS
***(NEW DROP ALMOST SOLD OUT)
**Iraqi Lights**, **Anarchy Hashplant**, Williams Daydream**$35 off per pack!!!!**UPDATE**WHOLESALE DEALS**

**HOLLYWOOD DAYDREAM-$90 A PACK ( LAST PACK) 
MOLLY ROSE-$45 A PACK ( LAST 2 PACKS ) **WHOLESALE DEALS** **HASHMAKERS DREAM-$100 ( LAST PACK) 

IF YOU DON’T KNOW WHAT GEAR IS FROM THE NEW DROP, PLEASE ASK BEFORE ORDERING!!

***UPDATE!!!***
WATERMELON HASH FIGHTER-$50 A PACK!!
BEST FOR OUTDOOR GROWS 

THE REST OF THE STRAY FOX GEAR-
1 pack-$35
2 packs-$60


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 18, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Here is GLO'S sale prices as of Tuesday
> EXCLUSIVE OLD SCHOOL STRAY FOX DROP-
> **NEW PRICING**WHOLESALE DEALS**
> **$40 A PACK**( TODAY ONLY!!)
> ...


And the current pricing for Stray's newest releases:

EXCLUSIVE/LIMITED STRAY FOX DROP**
**ALL PACKS JUST $55 & 2 PACKS FOR $100!! (EXCLUDES IRAQI RED SKUNK-$80 & **BLACK TRES-BANGER**-$80
**NO DEALS ON WILLIAMS TRIANGLE!! ONLY 20 TOTAL PACKS RELEASED!!** 
( 91 MINTZ, SCOTTIS-PERMAFROST, WILLIAMS TRIANGLE, IRAQI RED SKUNK, STRAY’S WONDER CAKE, PLATINUM MARSHMALLOW, WHITE SKUNK MINTZ, DOUBLE CHEM TREE, BUILDING BLOCKS, DETROIT BAKER & IRAQI MARSHMALLOW MINTZ)

I bought several packs when they were 2 for $95. I should get them in a few days.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 19, 2021)

Just got Ethiopian Katsu (Ethiopian Banana x Katsu Bubba) & Night Vision (Angels Milk x 80s Black Afghani) in the mail. Black Tres-Banger, Iraqi Red Skunk, and Detroit Bakery showed up late last week. Gonna be hard to hold off popping some of these until I get the remodelers out of the house. 

Got some interesting freebies with these, too. In addition to the Hawaiian Raspberries freebies, I also got Basic Afghani Haze (Duke's Basic Skunk - Grail Haze x Black Afghani Skunk) and a fat pack of nicotiana seeds (Oaxaca MS Family Tobacco x Trippy Citrus Hopi Tobacco), which is labeled as a Bodhi/Meangene matchup.


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 20, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Just got Ethiopian Katsu (Ethiopian Banana x Katsu Bubba) & Night Vision (Angels Milk x 80s Black Afghani) in the mail. Black Tres-Banger, Iraqi Red Skunk, and Detroit Bakery showed up late last week. Gonna be hard to hold off popping some of these until I get the remodelers out of the house.
> 
> Got some interesting freebies with these, too. In addition to the Hawaiian Raspberries freebies, I also got Basic Afghani Haze (Duke's Basic Skunk - Grail Haze x Black Afghani Skunk) and a fat pack of nicotiana seeds (Oaxaca MS Family Tobacco x Trippy Citrus Hopi Tobacco), which is labeled as a Bodhi/Meangene matchup.


were Ethiopian Katsu and Night Vision on GLO for a mere fraction of a second? Because damn


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 20, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> were Ethiopian Katsu and Night Vision on GLO for a mere fraction of a second? Because damn




__
http://instagr.am/p/CSbrZH9rLWT/


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 20, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> were Ethiopian Katsu and Night Vision on GLO for a mere fraction of a second? Because damn


I don't use GLO for the same reasons I don't go to the shady used car dealers around me. They might have great deals, but it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## sadboy92 (Aug 25, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> I don't use GLO for the same reasons I don't go to the shady used car dealers around me. They might have great deals, but it's not worth the hassle.


Guy posts on IG all the new reversals were gone or down to last packs. Well most everything is still up weeks later so sounds like a sleazy sales tactic. Also dude skimped me on freebies. GLO man has no love for anyone but himself, why do such awesome breeders deal with him? Questions.


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 25, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> Guy posts on IG all the new reversals were gone or down to last packs. Well most everything is still up weeks later so sounds like a sleazy sales tactic. Also dude skimped me on freebies. GLO man has no love for anyone but himself, why do such awesome breeders deal with him? Questions.


Just go into it knowing what you're dealing with. Unless it's so good of a deal you don't mind the waiting, just don't bother. We all know of the sales tactics. If you knew how many times he's been closing for good. Sold the biz never gonna be another deal. You would just laugh.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 26, 2021)

Strays 91 mints outside. Lol. Tester. Looks larfy but actually very meaty. Greasy and stinks, even next to a gmo. Looks like a beer sumo suit, lmfao. Been babying her, bug juice, fungicide etc. see what happens. Anything outdoor is extra so not sweating it


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 26, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> If you knew how many times he's been closing for good. Sold the biz never gonna be another deal. You would just laugh.


I'm not sure "laugh" is what I'd do...shake my head and facepalm both come to mind though.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 30, 2021)

Yet so many stocked up on those cheap rado and Clearwater crosses half price what they are now. Now it looks like stray same way lol keep bitch in while you can get 2 10 pack fems of strays gear for hunnert. Same with savage. CSI always been good deals there. And some are still getting good deals. Best I can figger, get em pay quick with card stay on good size. But 2packs of strays good regs go 70, 2 fems for 100. Can’t beat it with a stick


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 30, 2021)

I mean, if you feel like seed packs are like pokemon and ya gotta catch em all, you're buying with the intention to resell all/many packs, you're looking to cash in on the flavor of the week by buying and popping tons of seeds, or you only care about getting as much as possible for as little as possible, GLO might just be the right shop for you.


----------



## bongrip101 (Aug 30, 2021)

Drying some Sled Dog x Black Marshmallow, cannot wait to puff some of this


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 30, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> I mean, if you feel like seed packs are like pokemon and ya gotta catch em all, you're buying with the intention to resell all/many packs, you're looking to cash in on the flavor of the week by buying and popping tons of seeds, or you only care about getting as much as possible for as little as possible, GLO might just be the right shop for you.


Better prices for the same gear lol simple as that but please, keep analyzing in your own head, how’s that psych 101 class goin? Lololol . Plain and simple the cheapest prices for stray gear right now.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 30, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Better prices for the same gear lol simple as that but please, keep analyzing in your own head, how’s that psych 101 class goin? Lololol . Plain and simple the cheapest prices for stray gear right now.


In the service industry, you get what you pay for. Given the roughly 50/50 split of complaints to satisfied customers, I'd say GLO is giving exactly what people pay for. Cheapest prices at the expense of good service/experience. 

It's clear we both have our own motivation for where we shop and why. Good on ya.


----------



## Learning1234 (Aug 30, 2021)

Is this the GLO or Strayfox thread?


----------



## the real mccoy (Aug 30, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Is this the GLO or Strayfox thread?


Yes


----------



## Pi$tol (Sep 1, 2021)

Both


----------



## sadboy92 (Sep 3, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Better prices for the same gear lol simple as that but please, keep analyzing in your own head, how’s that psych 101 class goin? Lololol . Plain and simple the cheapest prices for stray gear right now.


got skimped on strays freebies at glo if you didn’t catch that, repeating myself because who else would do that? no one

Edit: lots of glo stock can be found on strainly at full retail price right after it drops

also Stray’s gear can be a good deal on glo, but some other stuff is virtually the same price as on other banks now that he charges membership


----------



## Satch12 (Sep 4, 2021)

His new stuff got dropped at soaknbeans today in case anyone didn’t want to deal with glo but still grab something.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 5, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> His new stuff got dropped at soaknbeans today in case anyone didn’t want to deal with glo but still grab something.


Glo is an authorized vendor of his. Highly recommend the Iraqi lights and the 95 angels are starting out HUGE. I


----------



## OtisCampbell (Sep 6, 2021)

Ugh, I keep missing the Black GMO.. if anyone got a spare and would consider trading for similar coveted packs let me know. As an aside, does anyone have other favorite GMO crosses.. msg me if that’s too off topic.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 8, 2021)

Got the 7 marshmallows and got a cali rainz freebie!
Not a jack fan, but the yeti in it would make up for that. Very nice.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 10, 2021)

One of my Hollywood skunk at 3 and a half weeks got another at 2 weeks and smells just the same Man, she so pungent and gassy with with some skunk in there.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 14, 2021)

Got my North Indian kush cake (Tom Hill's North Indian red skunk x Seed Junky's LA kush cakes) and 21 candles (fpog #21 x roman candles) with raspberry lights (nl x Ukiah raspberry) for a freebie.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2021)

Iraqi lights chunky


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 29, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Iraqi lights chunky


Damn, yeah she is


----------



## Sqwee (Sep 29, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> One of my Hollywood skunk at 3 and a half weeks got another at 2 weeks and smells just the same View attachment 4984263View attachment 4984264View attachment 4984265Man, she so pungent and gassy with with some skunk in there.


I have two going right now in their 5th week of flower, not much smell to them so far and found a male flower on one of them, picked it off and haven't noticed anymore though.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 29, 2021)

Let’s see


----------



## Sqwee (Sep 29, 2021)

HW Skunk Pheno 1 (this is the one I found a male flower on)


HW Skunk Pheno 2


Neither of them are loud, they have a sweet/floral/incense type smell when I squeeze a bud.


----------



## Sqwee (Sep 29, 2021)

HW Skunk Pheno 1 bud day 37F


HW Skunk 2 bud day 34F


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 30, 2021)

Still puffing on iraqi bubba 1(l) and 2(r).

#1 has cured to white grapes and lime. #2 has that iraqi funk with a little fruit and floral backend. I find myself grabbing for the #2 jar more often than #1. Both are nice though.


----------



## bythekasiz (Sep 30, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Still puffing on iraqi bubba 1(l) and 2(r).
> View attachment 4998724
> #1 has cured to white grapes and lime. #2 has that iraqi funk with a little fruit and floral backend. I find myself grabbing for the #2 jar more often than #1. Both are nice though.


Nice job man! Your #2 looks identical to the one i kept. Which was my #2 also. lol It really is some good tasting smoke with nice effects.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 30, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> HW Skunk Pheno 1 (this is the one I found a male flower on)
> View attachment 4998412
> 
> HW Skunk Pheno 2
> ...


That sucks? I know mine are turning to a pine-sol lemon kush smell week 6 today


----------



## Sqwee (Sep 30, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> That sucks? I know mine are turning to a pine-sol lemon kush smell week 6 today


Eh we'll see, I've learned to not be too harsh on the subtle smelling plants, sometimes they get better after cure. I just grew some Jabba's Stash from Bodhi and it was the same way in flower but took on a very nice bubba kush like smell after curing for 4 weeks.


----------



## Vbz.420 (Sep 30, 2021)

Anyone here grow out skunk trails ? Had grabbed a stranded pack I found floating around and would like to see what anyone has found before I pop them.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 2, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> Eh we'll see, I've learned to not be too harsh on the subtle smelling plants, sometimes they get better after cure. I just grew some Jabba's Stash from Bodhi and it was the same way in flower but took on a very nice bubba kush like smell after curing for 4 weeks.


Yeah I know I just cut a greasy crusted bubbas breath and had a subtle sweet coffee smell


----------



## Polyuro (Oct 3, 2021)

Are Hollywood Daydream fan leaves suppose to be this big cuz it looks like a mutant....


----------



## asublimeutopia (Oct 4, 2021)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Still puffing on iraqi bubba 1(l) and 2(r).
> View attachment 4998724
> #1 has cured to white grapes and lime. #2 has that iraqi funk with a little fruit and floral backend. I find myself grabbing for the #2 jar more often than #1. Both are nice though.


Looks and sounds amazing! That’s one Iraqi cross I never got my hands on , it sounds awesome !


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 4, 2021)

asublimeutopia said:


> Looks and sounds amazing! That’s one Iraqi cross I never got my hands on , it sounds awesome !


Thanks bud! These turned out pretty good. Loved the mother's milk x iraqi that we ran.


----------



## JustKanna (Oct 5, 2021)

Hollywood Angels super dank, about a week or so from chop


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 5, 2021)

Hollywood Skunk Pheno 1


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 5, 2021)

Hollywood Skunk Pheno 2


----------



## Learning1234 (Oct 7, 2021)

Popped an Anarchy Hashplant bean 2-3 weeks ago with some other gear and this thing is a beast. Taking off on the other stuff and stems getting thick quickly. Excited to see this flower out. I’ll post pics in a few months.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 7, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Popped an Anarchy Hashplant bean 2-3 weeks ago with some other gear and this thing is a beast. Taking off on the other stuff and stems getting thick quickly. Excited to see this flower out. I’ll post pics in a few months.


I bought a pack of these but haven't started any yet. I'll be looking forward to seeing yours progress. I have several hashplant crosses I'd like to experiment with. Several Puck/Skelly crosses.


----------



## mindriot (Oct 7, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Popped an Anarchy Hashplant bean 2-3 weeks ago with some other gear and this thing is a beast. Taking off on the other stuff and stems getting thick quickly. Excited to see this flower out. I’ll post pics in a few months.


 I ran 2, they were stretchy with very long branches.. decent sized nugs. Had a sweet burnt rubber/hashy profile on one. I'll dig up some pics later.


----------



## Learning1234 (Oct 7, 2021)

mindriot said:


> I ran 2, they were stretchy with very long branches.. decent sized nugs. Had a sweet burnt rubber/hashy profile on one. I'll dig up some pics later.


Thanks!


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 11, 2021)

HW Skunk 1 looks like its getting close to harvest, currently on day 49, I'm thinking harvest window is going to be around 63. Looks like it'll be a breeze to trim and the buds are very dense. Dominant smell is sweet floral with hints of diesel and lemon.

The temps here are finally dropping so I'm hoping for some nice fade colors as she finishes. I usually don't get a lot of color unless I'm pushing the night temps down into the 60s.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 12, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> View attachment 5007958
> View attachment 5007960
> 
> HW Skunk 1 looks like its getting close to harvest, currently on day 49, I'm thinking harvest window is going to be around 63. Looks like it'll be a breeze to trim and the buds are very dense. Dominant smell is sweet floral with hints of diesel and lemon.
> ...


Nice I just too my first one down two days ago


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 16, 2021)

I harvested pheno #1 of Hollywood Skunk today, I wanted to take it a little longer but went out to check on them this morning and the main tops had collapsed from the weight and split the stem so I called it finished at 54 days.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 16, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I harvested pheno #1 of Hollywood Skunk today, I wanted to take it a little longer but went out to check on them this morning and the main tops had collapsed from the weight and split the stem so I called it finished at 54 days.
> View attachment 5010936
> View attachment 5010937


round the same with mine forgot to take pictures but I got clones


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 16, 2021)

Sqwee said:


> I harvested pheno #1 of Hollywood Skunk today, I wanted to take it a little longer but went out to check on them this morning and the main tops had collapsed from the weight and split the stem so I called it finished at 54 days.
> View attachment 5010936
> View attachment 5010937




Thats outdoor?


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 16, 2021)

Here’s the sister over 6 1/2 weeks she has a sweet pine smell to her


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 16, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Thats outdoor?


Indoor, grown with an HLG 600Rspec.

The tent is in a detached garage, that's what I meant by went out to check on them. I wish I could grow outdoor but they can't be viewable to the public and I don't have a fence to block them from view.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Oct 22, 2021)

Labyrinth Seed Company has a Croptober sale going on until 10PM (PST) tomorrow. They have Molly Rose for $35 per pack and Hollywood daydream for $60 per pack. Fwiw I've never seen those two packs at GLO for that good of a value.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 22, 2021)

mindriot said:


> So far it pretty much smells like Sunshine Daydream but more pungent with some skunk


How was the smoke ?


----------



## Polyuro (Oct 26, 2021)

Hollywood Daydream

Late flower
Sister seed of Hollywood DD

Early flower


----------



## bcr500 (Nov 15, 2021)

Anyone know where to get platinum marshmallow?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Nov 15, 2021)

bcr500 said:


> Anyone know where to get platinum marshmallow?


Looks like GLO shows it in stock. Not all of Stray's strains have hit all of his stockists recently, so some end up as seed bank exclusives until they hit resellers.

Full disclosure: Mileage may vary when using GLO. Some people have had nothing but good experiences with GLO, while others have had really negative experiences.


----------



## bcr500 (Nov 15, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Looks like GLO shows it in stock. Not all of Stray's strains have hit all of his stockists recently, so some end up as seed bank exclusives until they hit resellers.
> 
> Full disclosure: Mileage may vary when using GLO. Some people have had nothing but good experiences with GLO, while others have had really negative experiences.


I actually put in a order there but never received a invoice to pay. Also I seen another thread with people saying he is not shipping orders so I was trying to find somewhere else who may have it


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 15, 2021)

jdoorn14 said:


> Looks like GLO shows it in stock. Not all of Stray's strains have hit all of his stockists recently, so some end up as seed bank exclusives until they hit resellers.
> 
> Full disclosure: Mileage may vary when using GLO. Some people have had nothing but good experiences with GLO, while others have had really negative experiences.


Def avoid. Any orders from early oct to present have not been shipped.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 19, 2021)

Williams Daydream comin along. Shouldn’t have topped her


----------



## Polyuro (Nov 20, 2021)

Hollywood Daydream. 

Almost a month in. Almost has trichomes out to the tips . Gave her some fish shit and she loved it but appears to be screaming for magnesium now!!


----------



## sadboy92 (Nov 29, 2021)

bcr500 said:


> I actually put in a order there but never received a invoice to pay. Also I seen another thread with people saying he is not shipping orders so I was trying to find somewhere else who may have it


Dude just spent two weeks in the hospital with the 'rona, says he almost died, "nobody could have seen it coming," etc.
To have spent so long in the hospital, the overwhelming likelihood is that he was unvaccinated. Pretty self-righteous fella, not surprised.
At any rate, this could be why packages weren't shipping out (although it's taken some of my orders a month or longer to ship when dude was healthy).
But he is back at it...hope things start to ship for you all soon.


----------



## asublimeutopia (Dec 10, 2021)

Vintage Sensi Star x Iraq cola … she’s funky and frosty … just shy of 6 weeks flowering … we had the seedling mom outside this past summer which grew amazingly despite not getting enough of anything other than sunlight…. This clone is fun to watch thicken up indoors with proper care and nutes…. Super excited based on past experiences and smells with this one!


----------



## Learning1234 (Dec 10, 2021)

Flipped an Anarchy Hashplant on Sunday. Really happy and healthy looking plant. Feel like I don’t even need to check on it.


----------



## BigDavid (Dec 15, 2021)

1 and 2 females of 10k Jack x purple kandahar. One herm and 2 males. Pollinated these last week.


----------



## asublimeutopia (Dec 16, 2021)

One week later on the Vintage Sensi Star x Iraqi …


----------



## JustKanna (Dec 16, 2021)

White Bubba Haze (White Haze x Instant Karma) shots from a couple years ago. Super fire IK pheno, some of the best I've grown. Love love love Instant Karma, and all the sour bubba funk. Wish I could find some of the Instant Karma F2s that went out a while ago, Need those in my life..


----------



## higher self (Dec 25, 2021)

Copped a pack of Tahoe & Blueberries. 



Polyuro said:


> Hollywood Daydream.
> 
> Almost a month in. Almost has trichomes out to the tips . Gave her some fish shit and she loved it but appears to be screaming for magnesium now!!
> 
> View attachment 5032298


How did these turn out? I ran a single seed of that cross & it was pretty light on the terps, unfortunately had to chop it early. Want to pop some more again probably with the Tahoe Blueberries.


----------



## Polyuro (Dec 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> Copped a pack of Tahoe & Blueberries.
> 
> 
> 
> How did these turn out? I ran a single seed of that cross & it was pretty light on the terps, unfortunately had to chop it early. Want to pop some more again probably with the Tahoe Blueberries.


Nothing too special when it comes to taste. Hashy kush from start to finish. But the high is wonderful. Euphoric as fuck. Thinking the first plant was SSDD leaner..

Cut the second plant a couple days ago. Went +10 weeks. Still drying atm


----------



## higher self (Dec 25, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Nothing too special when it comes to taste. Hashy kush from start to finish. But the high is wonderful. Euphoric as fuck. Thinking the first plant was SSDD leaner..
> 
> Cut the second plant a couple days ago. Went +10 weeks. Still drying atm


Cool thanks! I gathered that it wouldn't be the most terpy or tasty strain since the cut Strayz used of SSDD isn't the blueberry muffin pheno or whatever. Was looking for that body high associated with SSDD, glad to hear about the high you experienced from this cross. Definitely will pop more when I can.


----------



## sadboy92 (Dec 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> Cool thanks! I gathered that it wouldn't be the most terpy or tasty strain since the cut Strayz used of SSDD isn't the blueberry muffin pheno or whatever. Was looking for that body high associated with SSDD, glad to hear about the high you experienced from this cross. Definitely will pop more when I can.


maybe my dream will come true and he’ll hit the butter cut with some blueberry milk


----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 25, 2021)

I can totally agree on hollywood. Mine went much shorter time but maybe the far red is doing more than I thought. Only warning I can give about the Hollywood daydream is give her support. Mine was about as floppy as it gets. Like he said not the tastiest but man it does the job very well


----------



## higher self (Dec 25, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> maybe my dream will come true and he’ll hit the butter cut with some blueberry milk


That would be great, I would get a pack of that for sure!



Freshbakd said:


> I can totally agree on hollywood. Mine went much shorter time but maybe the far red is doing more than I thought. Only warning I can give about the Hollywood daydream is give her support. Mine was about as floppy as it gets. Like he said not the tastiest but man it does the job very well


The single seed I ran was pretty sturdy. I'll take note of that for the next run though. How are you running the far reds, I've been meaning to get a led strip myself.


----------



## BigDavid (Dec 25, 2021)

BigDavid said:


> Strayfox Testers - Lemon Alien Dawg x LA Pure Kush @day 52. All organic, water and OG biowar. 3 plants per pot, in 15 gallons of soil in a 2x4. Looks like this might have hop latent viroid. Grown from seed. The neighboring pot has root aphids, but I haven’t treated these at all. Loud sweetness? Its kind of a milky sweetness, not your typical hybrid berry sweetness. Not gassy at all. Running around 92-96F with LED's @11hours.
> 
> View attachment 4949820
> 
> ...


Clone run day 31 lemon alien dawg / la pure kush in a 3 gallon. 3 feeds, the first went N heavy and the rest were p and k teas. Still clawing a bit from the lemon alien dawg side. 75 at lights and 60 off. 12/12 instead of 11/13 this time. 2x stretch and well producing terpy plant. Sweet sour chem reeking from this tent.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 25, 2021)

sadboy92 said:


> maybe my dream will come true and he’ll hit the butter cut with some blueberry milk


The butter cut is dominant, all my diff gals of Williams daydream could hardly tell it was any willys in it lol. I’m lookin for the Williams wonder dom, got a couple wonder cakes just started. He def named it right, once you taste it. Just wished it was stronger.


----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 25, 2021)

higher self said:


> That would be great, I would get a pack of that for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> The single seed I ran was pretty sturdy. I'll take note of that for the next run though. How are you running the far reds, I've been meaning to get a led strip myself.


just ten to fifteen minutes at lights out. supposedly shortens flower time. starting to think there's something to it. gifted a cut of something else to a friend and he is going a week maybe two longer than i needed. until now i was starting to think i was only doing my mind a service with them.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 1, 2022)

So, I wasn't planning on popping any seeds for a couple months, but when Stray sends your bro a christmas care package, you run the testers.
 

We did a bean draft. He's running the black gmo and an unpictured frosted runtz x. I popped the big sur and jungle fire. I'll be running 1212 from seed. Updates to come. 
Thanks to Stray! Super cool.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 7, 2022)

Just Dropped - Great new gear from Strayfox Gardenz
A ton of new strains including a great selection of Fems.
Strayfox freebie - buy 1 get 1 Watermelon Haze - Shop Strayfox here
@StraysMindset
#GreatLakesGenetics #Bad_Dawg_Genetics #StrayfoxGardenz


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 7, 2022)

Bad Dawg said:


> Just Dropped - Great new gear from Strayfox Gardenz
> A ton of new strains including a great selection of Fems.
> Strayfox freebie - buy 1 get 1 Watermelon Haze - Shop Strayfox here
> @StraysMindset
> #GreatLakesGenetics #Bad_Dawg_Genetics #StrayfoxGardenz


link is broken


----------



## Bad Dawg (Jan 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> link is broken


It just worked for me? Let me know. Thanks BD


----------



## BigDavid (Jan 11, 2022)

BigDavid said:


> Clone run day 31 lemon alien dawg / la pure kush in a 3 gallon. 3 feeds, the first went N heavy and the rest were p and k teas. Still clawing a bit from the lemon alien dawg side. 75 at lights and 60 off. 12/12 instead of 11/13 this time. 2x stretch and well producing terpy plant. Sweet sour chem reeking from this tent.View attachment 5053712View attachment 5053714View attachment 5053715


View attachment 5064779View attachment 5064779View attachment 5064779View attachment 5064780


BigDavid said:


> Clone run day 31 lemon alien dawg / la pure kush in a 3 gallon. 3 feeds, the first went N heavy and the rest were p and k teas. Still clawing a bit from the lemon alien dawg side. 75 at lights and 60 off. 12/12 instead of 11/13 this time. 2x stretch and well producing terpy plant. Sweet sour chem reeking from this tent.View attachment 5053712View attachment 5053714View attachment 5053715


Day 48. Very loud sweet artificial lemon chem radiating from this tent. They’re swelling up by the day. I took them at 70 last time but they were nowhere near as big.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 22, 2022)

Chemmy Blues getting her veg on and angling the big fans just right to catch some rays


----------



## BigDavid (Jan 24, 2022)

BigDavid said:


> View attachment 5064779View attachment 5064779View attachment 5064779View attachment 5064780
> 
> 
> Day 48. Very loud sweet artificial lemon chem radiating from this tent. They’re swelling up by the day. I took them at 70 last time but they were nowhere near as big.
> ...


Taken at day 59.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jan 28, 2022)

JBC just dropped some new Stray gear

i picked up Hawaiian Peaches and Kiss N Tell


----------



## Burton79 (Jan 28, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Flipped an Anarchy Hashplant on Sunday. Really happy and healthy looking plant. Feel like I don’t even need to check on it.


How's your Anarchy Hashplant doing? I flipped one a couple weeks after you. She is a big and frosty plant, and so far pretty easy going. I think this cross has a lot of potential.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 28, 2022)

Burton79 said:


> How's your Anarchy Hashplant doing? I flipped one a couple weeks after you. She is a big and frosty plant, and so far pretty easy going. I think this cross has a lot of potential.


Chopped the room down week 5 of flower, because I had to have a HVAC person come out for the a/c. Looked great though. Was hard not to pop more for this run, but I’ll pop some next go.


----------



## Burton79 (Jan 28, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Chopped the room down week 5 of flower, because I had to have a HVAC person come out for the a/c. Looked great though. Was hard not to pop more for this run, but I’ll pop some next go.


Right on, thank you for the reply. Hopefully you are back up and running.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 28, 2022)

Burton79 said:


> Right on, thank you for the reply. Hopefully you are back up and running.


Definitely. I’m a week into veg with ten new plants. Just no Stray gear this go. I really want to get through the beans I have and then I’m only interested in Bodhi, Stray, Doc D, and CSI Beans after that.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jan 28, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Definitely. I’m a week into veg with ten new plants. Just no Stray gear this go. I really want to get through the beans I have and then I’m only interested in Bodhi, Stray, Doc D, and CSI Beans after that.


That’s a great list. I’m trying to do the same but i have a lot of breeders and gear i want to try but i also know I have enough beans to last me a lifetime of grows


----------



## sadboy92 (Jan 28, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Definitely. I’m a week into veg with ten new plants. Just no Stray gear this go. I really want to get through the beans I have and then I’m only interested in Bodhi, Stray, Doc D, and CSI Beans after that.


yep, all about bodhi, strayfox, and csi
doc d works closely with bodhi so he's legit just don't have any of his gear yet


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 28, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> yep, all about bodhi, strayfox, and csi
> doc d works closely with bodhi so he's legit just don't have any of his gear yet


I like Doc D. Was always really pleasant to email with, had great prices, and worked with stuff I really like. I’m thinking 4/20 sales I’ll grab 5-10 Stray and Bodhi packs even though I don’t need more beans. Stray uses stuff right up my alley too.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 30, 2022)

Anyone else ran anything with strays pure kush reversal? I've been pulling seeds out of a pack of Hollywood Angels(hells angels x hpk) and I'm about to start my third run on one of them. Pretty fast to finish and it cures out to a nail polish remover/acetone fumey smell and it's a little bit of a day wrecker. It's easily in the top 2 or 3 for my favorite og style plants that I've grown. I'm going to put it in a spot so I can get better pictures of it this run.

Also doing a second run on a Northern Sensimilla (nl5 x sensistar) and I've started germinating through some williams wonder x tk; so I'll have some early looks at that, hopefully in May or june


----------



## the real mccoy (Feb 3, 2022)

Has anybody grown out Building Blocks?


----------



## Upstate2627 (Feb 4, 2022)

the real mccoy said:


> Has anybody grown out Building Blocks?


I have, just finished some a few weeks back. Medium to smaller nugs just covered in frost, was the best strain I finished outta the last round for strength and went 8 weeks. Nice gassy flavor and will most likely do a full term outdoors plant of it bc of its indoor run. No intersex traits in the ones I ran, I'd give it a well above average grade.


----------



## the real mccoy (Feb 4, 2022)

Upstate2627 said:


> I have, just finished some a few weeks back. Medium to smaller nugs just covered in frost, was the best strain I finished outta the last round for strength and went 8 weeks. Nice gassy flavor and will most likely do a full term outdoors plant of it bc of its indoor run. No intersex traits in the ones I ran, I'd give it a well above average grade.


Awesome! Any growing tips? Are they nute sensitive? For whatever reason I'm struggling to get these past the seedling stage. They just grow really slow and Peter out. Popped some random 10 year old seeds that are growing circles around my BBs.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 4, 2022)

Blueberry bref said:


> Anyone else ran anything with strays pure kush reversal? I've been pulling seeds out of a pack of Hollywood Angels(hells angels x hpk) and I'm about to start my third run on one of them. Pretty fast to finish and it cures out to a nail polish remover/acetone fumey smell and it's a little bit of a day wrecker. It's easily in the top 2 or 3 for my favorite og style plants that I've grown. I'm going to put it in a spot so I can get better pictures of it this run.
> 
> Also doing a second run on a Northern Sensimilla (nl5 x sensistar) and I've started germinating through some williams wonder x tk; so I'll have some early looks at that, hopefully in May or june


How was the northern sinse, got that and building blocks set back? Trying to get a couple on this new drop comin


----------



## Blueberry bref (Feb 6, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> How was the northern sinse, got that and building blocks set back? Trying to get a couple on this new drop comin


It's been dry for a little over a week now; if you think of lemonade and then open the jar, it's not too far off. Some distinct lemon scents with a hashy sweetness behind it. It's a very clear but lazy high. Plant grew nearly identical to nl5 in structure, pretty quick to finish.

Found a few shots from like probably week 7


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 7, 2022)

so im going through my stash and noticed I have a freebie called Chemmy Blues and its listed as Chem 4 x Blueberry but I also have a pack of Chemmy Blues i brought and that one is listed as Chem 4 x Blueberry Temple

did Stray use different dads and just us the same name for the official release as he did the freebie cross or is it a typo on one of packs


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Learning1234 (Feb 8, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> View attachment 5082268


That Hollywood Triangle has me crazy jealous. Shit. That’s an awesome combo there. Nice snag!


----------



## gzussaves69 (Feb 8, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> so im going through my stash and noticed I have a freebie called Chemmy Blues and its listed as Chem 4 x Blueberry but I also have a pack of Chemmy Blues i brought and that one is listed as Chem 4 x Blueberry Temple
> 
> did Stray use different dads and just us the same name for the official release as he did the freebie cross or is it a typo on one of packs


I think they are the same, but not positive, got one in veg from freebie pack, about to flip and see what's what.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 12, 2022)

Upstate2627 said:


> I have, just finished some a few weeks back. Medium to smaller nugs just covered in frost, was the best strain I finished outta the last round for strength and went 8 weeks. Nice gassy flavor and will most likely do a full term outdoors plant of it bc of its indoor run. No intersex traits in the ones I ran, I'd give it a well above average grade.


Love reading this. I will have a few going outdoors this summer.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Feb 12, 2022)

Flipped the Chemmy Blues and a few others to flower mode yesterday, time to get the stretch on.


----------



## sadboy92 (Feb 13, 2022)

anyone gotten theirs from glo yet? not waiting on anything just wondering about that dude


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 13, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> anyone gotten theirs from glo yet? not waiting on anything just wondering about that dude


nope


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 13, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> That Hollywood Triangle has me crazy jealous. Shit. That’s an awesome combo there. Nice snag!


Its still in stock






Strayfox – Hollywood Triangle (Triangle Kush x Hollywood Pure Kush) [FEM] | JBC Seeds







www.jbcseeds.com


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 13, 2022)

5 Detroit bakery up and goin. 2 wonder cakes flowering. Found out the Wilfred cut of willies came from an old sssc seed pack and got crazy orange terps. Lived in southern Oregon for a few yrs and the real deal local cut there has no orange, it’s a super long lasting sweet indica, I always felt like it had some nl or Hawaiian in it, but that’s just based on taste and effect.


----------



## Burton79 (Feb 14, 2022)

Hashplant 13 X Hollywood Pure Kush AKA Anarchy Hashplant in week 8. Beast of a plant with great bud structure. Smells like sweet lime marshmallow right now. Pleasure to grow. We'll see how she smokes. That purple leaf in the back is a different plant, she all green.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 15, 2022)

Just popped 5 Blueberry Milk’s. Really excited for this next run since it’s the first Reg hunt i’ve done in a while. I have 3 packs of Blueberry Milk to hunt through, but these 5 are just to gauge what i’m working with. Really looking for a Mother’s Milk 31 leaner. I was late for the original Mother’s Milk release so a cross was the next best thing, especially since the #31 pheno has won a cannabis cup in the sativa category! Anyone got experience with Mothers Milk 31 or Stray’s blueberry male crosses?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 19, 2022)

Bought a 3rd pack of these Blueberry Milk. Hoping these turn out to be amazing and rare in the future. Heard that Stray lost the Blueberry male he used for these, so these won’t get reproduced. Popped 4 seeds already and the rest will be hunted thoroughly to make F2’s. Hoping to work with these to an IBL (F6 maybe further).


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Feb 19, 2022)

Here’s 4 of my BB Milks’ in their new shoes


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 20, 2022)

@strayfox gear testers
Big Sur (stray cut) x North Indian-Tresdawg

Jungle Fire (stray cut)×Tresdawg f1

Jungle fire stem rubs smell like burnt eraser.
Changed my mind on 1212 from seed. Hope to get them into 2 gallons soon, then flip. Expecting good things, as usual.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 20, 2022)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @strayfox gear testers
> Big Sur (stray cut) x North Indian-Tresdawg
> View attachment 5089010
> Jungle Fire (stray cut)×Tresdawg f1
> ...


I just got a pack of the Big Sur cross recently so I’ll be following along to see how yours turns out


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 22, 2022)

Haven’t used jbc in a while but there customer service and service in general is Top tier


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 27, 2022)

Building Blocks


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Feb 27, 2022)

anyone have experience with this one??


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 1, 2022)

Testers into 2 gallons yesterday. Both crosses are stinky. Rubs smell like when things that aren't supposed to get hot, get hot. i.e. erasers, rubber, wire coatings, etc. Strong.
Big surs on left, jungle fires on right. 

Liking these Big surs. #1

Big sur #3


----------



## sadboy92 (Mar 1, 2022)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Testers into 2 gallons yesterday. Both crosses are stinky. Rubs smell like when things that aren't supposed to get hot, get hot. i.e. erasers, rubber, wire coatings, etc. Strong.
> Big surs on left, jungle fires on right.
> View attachment 5094268
> Liking these Big surs. #1
> ...


what exactly is the big sur tester?
i know there are various crosses and also that Stray has worked with Lem's BSHW and Bodhi's BSHB (two different "big sur"s)


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 1, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> what exactly is the big sur tester?
> i know there are various crosses and also that Stray has worked with Lem's BSHW and Bodhi's BSHB (two different "big sur"s)


Sorry, idk bud. It just says, 'Stray's cut'.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 1, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> what exactly is the big sur tester?
> i know there are various crosses and also that Stray has worked with Lem's BSHW and Bodhi's BSHB (two different "big sur"s)





JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Sorry, idk bud. It just says, 'Stray's cut'.


the pack that I have says its Lems cut

maybe we got 2 different crosses



edit: just noticed mine says BSHB instead of BSHW

Stray has to start labeling these packs correctly so people won’t be confused

just had a similar problem with the Chemmy Blues packs.One has the dad labeled as Blueberry and other as Blueberry Temple


----------



## sadboy92 (Mar 1, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> the pack that I have says its Lems cut
> 
> maybe we got 2 different crosses
> 
> View attachment 5094373


I thought it was a tester, could be wrong though. I've got a pack of Holy Bud Island which was made with Big Sur Holy Bud, but it was made a while ago so not sure if Stray has BSHB in the stable anymore.

Edit: i see yours says "Lem's Big Sur Holy Bud," but Doc D works with "Lem's Big Sur Holy Weed" --- could be a typo not sure, but BSHB/BSHW are supposed to be different...iirc there was a post in IG differentiating the two but I'll look for it later


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 1, 2022)

This is my first time with any Strayfox beans. I'm running LA Girlz but can't really find any info on them other than the parents used in the cross were LA Kush Cake and Project 007. They're in week 5 of veg and are doing well considering I have them in a tiny pot until I can make room for them to stretch out. Hope to transplant in a week or two and then the issues from being so root bound should sort themselves out. Pic from 2 weeks ago. Anybody with info on how it grows as far as stretch I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2022)

I got la girlz ready to soak, did the strays wonder cakes first. Not what I expected. Orange all day long. Quick finishing tho or seems to be.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 1, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> the pack that I have says its Lems cut
> 
> maybe we got 2 different crosses
> 
> ...





sadboy92 said:


> I thought it was a tester, could be wrong though. I've got a pack of Holy Bud Island which was made with Big Sur Holy Bud, but it was made a while ago so not sure if Stray has BSHB in the stable anymore.
> 
> Edit: i see yours says "Lem's Big Sur Holy Bud," but Doc D works with "Lem's Big Sur Holy Weed" --- could be a typo not sure, but BSHB/BSHW are supposed to be different...iirc there was a post in IG differentiating the two but I'll look for it later


Here's what I got.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 1, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> I got la girlz ready to soak, did the strays wonder cakes first. Not what I expected. Orange all day long. Quick finishing tho or seems to be.


I got these to run as freebies from DC Seed Exchange but I already had motorbreath 15 and pre 98 bubba kush clones planned to run with the la girlz and have a 4 plant limit so maybe next time. Anything with NL#5 gets my vote usually. It was the first really good bud I smoked from Amsterdam back in the early 90s.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2022)

Strays nl crosses are good, did the Iraqi lights, nl leaners very narcotic. I got the northern sensi set back lol . I’m kinda the same way with nl


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 1, 2022)

Sounds really good, I need strong pain and sleep meds. I'm hoping that the bubba kush clones are going to deliver this round.


----------



## Learning1234 (Mar 1, 2022)

Same here. I was going to ask if anyone knows of auction spots or anywhere I might find some HPK cross packs of Stray’s? Runner Kush, Pillow Runner, Hollywood Triangle, Hollywood Angels, and High as Fuck (not HPK, but would love to checkout) are my Holy Grails.


----------



## sadboy92 (Mar 3, 2022)

Anyone know of Stray's more sativa-leaning offerings? I know he typically works with indicas, but I'm looking to put a goodie bag together for my friend's bday and, even though he loves sativas, I'd like to expose him to Strayfox Gardenz if I can. Already set aside some stuff from Bodhi, Doc D, and CSI Humboldt, which I know he'll appreciate.

Also can anyone describe Tom Hill's North Indian Red Skunk in that vein?


----------



## gzussaves69 (Mar 4, 2022)

Chemmy Blues halfway through week 4, getting a little frosty and smelling danky and funky. Had a pretty good stretch.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 7, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5093067
> anyone have experience with this one??




2 diff phenos of crystal bay, both got a sharp lime terp right now but still early. week 3 or 4


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 8, 2022)

Loved Iraqi lights and the 91 mints, the Williams daydream was meh, and I can tell the same of the wonder cakes. Don’t care for strays Wilfred cut, dynasty’s is much better, the magoo. As far as Williams wonder goes. Got the Detroit bakery comin now, and la girls next, so we’ll see how those go.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 8, 2022)

My LA Girlz has been doing really well, especially considering it's been in need of a bigger pot for at least the last two weeks. I'm waiting for a clone to catch up then I'll up pot it and let it grow a little faster before flip. Hoping to flower in a couple weeks once my motorbreath 15 clone catches up to her.


----------



## Blueberry bref (Mar 8, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Loved Iraqi lights and the 91 mints, the Williams daydream was meh, and I can tell the same of the wonder cakes. Don’t care for strays Wilfred cut, dynasty’s is much better, the magoo. As far as Williams wonder goes. Got the Detroit bakery comin now, and la girls next, so we’ll see how those go.


What is it about the Wilfred cut that you don't like?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 8, 2022)

Blueberry bref said:


> What is it about the Wilfred cut that you don't like?


It’s orange, like orange peel/orange cleaner, doesn’t seem to bring much potency, wonder if the cut has drifted? Jmho I lived in southern Oregon bout 7 yrs, and the willies cut that floated from white city to grants pass seemed like an entirely diff cut. Funny cause on the backend of the taste of the Wilfred, you can tell it’s the same strain, super sweet aftertaste, but that southern cut is lots stronger, very smooth like a lite tea, extra sweet, with maybe a very slight sour, big buds, spongy dense, and you just don’t forget the buzz. 3-4 hr duration, no ceiling, super clean, no paranoia, happy dope, but potent af. Some guys there grow only that cut. I suspect profp has it in his magoo crosses. But Wilfred is unique for sure. But it didn’t show up at all in my pack of Williams daydream and the wonder cakes are all orange creamsicle lol. Daytime stuff tho. Just expecting different I reckon. Stray rocks, but he’s even mentioning going back to regs mainly. He told me that cut was citrus lol but after having the other cut, I don’t want no citrus willies lol. Again jmho


----------



## strayfox (Mar 13, 2022)

FYI, it’s been a while. You guys are absolutely crushing this thread. I just got downwind again of some bullshit. Figured I could try snd clear the smoke some. 

I want you guys and anyone that reads this post to know, the only vendors that I support are greatlakes, jbc, dcseedexchange, enchanted, big shoe, Soaknbeans, labyrinth and seedsoflove. I DO NOT SUPPORT GLO OR ANYONE ELSE THAT DOES NOT STAND BEHIND EXCELLENT CUSTOMER SERVICE. I’m not 100% on dudes health, his story and if he’s going to live or not. I pray for good health for everyone. But I repeat, I do not stand behind anyone that does not have EXCELLENT CUSTOMER SERVICE.
Anyways, hope everyone is staying healthy and excited for spring. I need a break in the weather. New Stinkerz lines coming.. Big blessings. Talk soon

Stray

80’s Black Afghani


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 13, 2022)

Counter Punch #1 , dropped two seeds for 2 girls. This was the shorter chunkier of the two, both equally frosty the other just smaller buds. Definitely should’ve taken some clones.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 16, 2022)

Flipped the testers this morning. The big sur x north indian-tresdawg were 8-10" tall. The jungle fire x tresdawg f1 were 11-12". Tallest jft was only plant topped. Males will be pulled as they show. Thanks again to @strayfox and @Bubby'sndalab for these.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 19, 2022)

said im done buying seeds but for some reason it doesn't apply to stray


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 19, 2022)

just sampled the Building Blocks for the first time and this is definitely the tastiest weed I’ve grown

the smell is decent but I’ve definitely grown other chem crosses that were more pungent but the taste is another level

the taste is a blend of gelato and chem.Id say it’s about 60/40 gelato leaning.Its a nice blend and it sticks to the palate 

the smell is all chem.You cant smell any gelato

its a chem cross so of course its potent…definitely not for beginners

whenever I sample new shit I always take 5 hits of a joint to gauge potency and this has me high af like I smoked the whole joint


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Mar 19, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> just sampled the Building Blocks for the first time and this is definitely the tastiest weed I’ve grown
> 
> the smell is decent but I’ve definitely grown other chem crosses that were more pungent but the taste is another level
> 
> ...


whats the lineage on that? already regret not having it


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 19, 2022)

I kno glo was a weird dude but if I wasn’t for him my stash wouldn’t be like it is and I have a ton of stray fox gear .. I kno I bought building blocks on one of my splurges


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Mar 19, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> whats the lineage on that? already regret not having it


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 19, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> whats the lineage on that? already regret not having it


(Chem 4 x The Menthol) x (Chem D x Chem 91)


----------



## gzussaves69 (Mar 20, 2022)

Chemmy Blues in the top of the 6th, bulking up and getting frosty.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 21, 2022)

Flipped the veg tent to flower yesterday and bumped the lights up. I've got clone only pre 98 bubba kush up front, motorbreath 15 from Dookie Farms on the right and a nice LA Girlz from Strayfox in the back. The LA Girlz is 24" and I'm not sure of the stretch on her so I really have to watch her the next couple weeks. Going to lollipop them and do some defoliation tonight to open up the secondary bud sites. Can't wait to see how they turn out. I'll post some bud shots once they are worth posting.


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 22, 2022)

La girlz is my next stray project in the fall does she smell yet?


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 22, 2022)

Just flipped her and I don't do much of the stem rub thing. My sense of smell is horrible. It does have a great structure and would be great for training. I didn't do a whole lot other than topping the 4 mains and leaf tucking before flip but I defoliated pretty hard on day one and lollipopped everything that's not going to get strong light.


----------



## Laserawesome617 (Mar 22, 2022)

LA Girlz at day 40 of flower after a 30 day veg. Grown in 3 gallons of soil with Nectar for the Gods:

I agree that the shape of the plant is really nice! It worked out perfectly in the scrog setup I am running. I also love the bluish tint to the buds. I think this plant is gonna be a beauty.

As far as terps, early in flower it was kind of a “sweet poo” smell lol. But it has sweetened up even more now and I’m getting a bit of candy terps as well.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Mar 22, 2022)

Looking great! How was the stretch during flip? I'm wondering if I'm going to need to supercrop any branches to keep my light distance from getting too close. I'm using Down To Earth dry amendments and worm castings and that's it. I used some Recharge in the beginning to establish some microbes in the soil also. Please post some updates later on, I'd love to see how it finishes.


----------



## Laserawesome617 (Mar 22, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> Looking great! How was the stretch during flip? I'm wondering if I'm going to need to supercrop any branches to keep my light distance from getting too close. I'm using Down To Earth dry amendments and worm castings and that's it. I used some Recharge in the beginning to establish some microbes in the soil also. Please post some updates later on, I'd love to see how it finishes.


The stretch wasn’t terrible, maybe x1.

I have Williams Triangle and Sour Diesel Daydream germing right now. I also finished a Marshmallow D in the winter that was killer. Stray posted pics on his circle of blessings Instagram if you are interested.


----------



## YardG (Mar 25, 2022)

Does the packaging say what the parentage White Peach Berry Haze is? Maybe it's some kind of Peach-Berry Highz/JJ's The White Haze hybrid?


----------



## YardG (Mar 25, 2022)

He's had a few freebies recently with The White Haze parentage (e.g. Watermelon Haze, Skunk Haze). Could also be something else. 

The Black Afghan x Tres Dawg certainly sounds like a winner to me.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 25, 2022)

EDDIEGRIFFINFAN said:


> It's still in the mail. Yes i hOpe it might say more info on the package. i like the guess you made.


Stray's freebies/tester seeds rarely have any more information about them than just the cross, sometimes not even that much. I'd guess one of the parents is either Doc D's cut of White Haze or something crossed to the White Haze, since that's one that Stray uses frequently.


----------



## Laserawesome617 (Mar 25, 2022)

EDDIEGRIFFINFAN said:


> If anyone can give me any information/tips about growing them or any clues to what the high's going to be like I'd be very grateful. Like how much of the high is going to be the male vs how much of the high is the male going to chip in. IS THIS A GOOD CROSS??? I hope it's going to be a super heavy knock down punch major medication body stone. Any idea what the head effects are going to be like?


Afghani is usually on the more sedative side, but Chemdog is a hybrid that can go either way depending on pheno. As an F1 cross (assuming it is), you are gonna find roughly 25% of the seeds will produce phenotypes more like the mother, 25% more like the father, and 50% a mixture of both parents.


----------



## Laserawesome617 (Mar 25, 2022)

EDDIEGRIFFINFAN said:


> In trying to research "Afghan Black" i came across this "dispatch" - it seems to say that Afghan Black is kind of anachronistic and geographically misleading, since the hashplants in questino might probably? have came north from Uzbekistan down through to India. At least it's not called like "Humboldt Alien Cookie Headfuck" or something more obfuscated and retarded.


Look up the specific name he uses- “80’s Black Afghani”. That’s a specific cut that he uses in a bunch of strains. Wouldn’t be surprised if it came from Bodhi.


----------



## Laserawesome617 (Mar 25, 2022)

EDDIEGRIFFINFAN said:


> Word Up


From Bodhi: an old mid eighties black afghani kush line from the central coast. this plant is quite amazing in its frost, aroma, and effect. it is very similar to the hollywood pure kush without the insane stretch. the effect is a total mind body experience, deep and rich, dreamy and healing.


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 26, 2022)

Yeah cause I just ordered gmo jungle and wondering bout the black gmo maybe it’s afghan cross


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 27, 2022)

Anyone know the difference between Affy White and Milky Haze? On GLG it says Affy White is (JJ’s White Haze (Docs cut) x Bodhi’s Angels Milk) and Milky haze says (Top Dawg’s White Haze Doc Ds Cut x Bodhi’s Angel’s Milk). So it seems like the same cross to me, but with maybe different White Haze cuts? Any info on this Mr. @strayfox ?


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 27, 2022)

JJ and Top Dawg are the same person


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 28, 2022)

Anyone else grow out the wonder cakes yet?


----------



## jdoorn14 (Mar 28, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Anyone know the difference between Affy White and Milky Haze? On GLG it says Affy White is (JJ’s White Haze (Docs cut) x Bodhi’s Angels Milk) and Milky haze says (Top Dawg’s White Haze Doc Ds Cut x Bodhi’s Angel’s Milk). So it seems like the same cross to me, but with maybe different White Haze cuts? Any info on this Mr. @strayfox ?


Not that I'd take it as gospel truth given the recent issues there...but GLO says Affy White is White Haze (Doc Ds cut) x Bodhi's Angel's Milk *F2*. So it seems like it's maybe the same female & an F2 vs F1 of the male or maybe it's an F2 gen of the White Haze x Angel's Milk cross?


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Mar 28, 2022)

sdd420 said:


> JJ and Top Dawg are the same person


Yeh I knew that, I was just confused as to why he labeled them differently. JJ's cut might've been JJ's own cut and the TDS Doc's own cut, but I like what jdoorn said


jdoorn14 said:


> Not that I'd take it as gospel truth given the recent issues there...but GLO says Affy White is White Haze (Doc Ds cut) x Bodhi's Angel's Milk *F2*. So it seems like it's maybe the same female & an F2 vs F1 of the male or maybe it's an F2 gen of the White Haze x Angel's Milk cross?


This is great info! I think those are definitely possible, my guess would probably be the same mother, different dad.


----------



## strayfox (Mar 29, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Yeh I knew that, I was just confused as to why he labeled them differently. JJ's cut might've been JJ's own cut and the TDS Doc's own cut, but I like what jdoorn said
> 
> This is great info! I think those are definitely possible, my guess would probably be the same mother, different dad.


Different studs. Should say f2. The AM f2 carry’s more Afghani traits with a shorter frame and a shorter flowering time on most pheno’s. More stone then a zippy high. Both fire. White haze doc d cut is the only one I use in my program. I’m sure I’ll keep her around for a while. I did just replace her for metal haze bodhi cut. I’d like to see how she breeds with some of these crazy matchups.

Lots of questions on the skunks and sourz. So far, Sour Wavez tester has been a beautiful masterpiece of extreme possibilities!!! More info coming soon.







Hope you’re having a safe and productive week

big blessings
Stray


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 2, 2022)

@strayfox testers in early flower, still stretching. I'll get measurements when they stop. The lone Big Sur x north indian-tresdawg budding up.

Jungle fire x tresdawg f1s are taking their time to get started, but I was gone for a week and the larger, stretchier jf x's took it slightly harder.

Last night, I selected fast, squat big sur #3(male) to put back into flower, but after seeing them now and thinking about it, I'm liking the openess and the stretch on the jungle fires across the board. Probably gonna make that change. More to come.


----------



## EnigmaticG (Apr 3, 2022)

@strayfox Is the HighMAC in Peach Berry Highz and Cherry Racer the same? Could you give any more info on that cut if the same?


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 3, 2022)

strayfox said:


> Different studs. Should say f2. The AM f2 carry’s more Afghani traits with a shorter frame and a shorter flowering time on most pheno’s. More stone then a zippy high. Both fire. White haze doc d cut is the only one I use in my program. I’m sure I’ll keep her around for a while. I did just replace her for metal haze bodhi cut. I’d like to see how she breeds with some of these crazy matchups.
> 
> Lots of questions on the skunks and sourz. So far, Sour Wavez tester has been a beautiful masterpiece of extreme possibilities!!! More info coming soon.
> 
> ...


What about Chemmy Blues?

I got a Chemmy Blues freebie a couple years ago labeled Chem 4 x Blueberry but a couple months ago I purchased Chemmy Blues from JBC and it’s labeled Chem 4 x Blueberry Temple

Are the dads different and you just kept the same name for both crosses or is one of the packs mislabeled?


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 4, 2022)

Folks are gonna like Detroit bakery. Lite blueberry bread, slight slight spice of some sort and potent af. Potent like blue bonnets. My kind of potency. Big ole plants you gotta play with a lil, but the effects are spot on. Strays Iraqi wedding and crosses so far for me hit the mark. Wonder cakes and Williams daydream not so much, but some of his the potency is right on


----------



## gzussaves69 (Apr 6, 2022)

Chemmy Blues getting closer to the finish line, day 56, some nice chunky flowers and heavy frost that has a sandy feel to it. Lots of chem funk on the smell, can't wait to taste!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 10, 2022)

crystal bay #1




crystal bay #2



sorry for deficiencies, they were not feeling the feed and i am too stubborn to modify


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 13, 2022)

Two more Strayfox freebies were just added at GLG:


----------



## gzussaves69 (Apr 16, 2022)

Chemmy Blues getting chopped today, 66 days, strong chem funk with a bit of sour, very frosty and some nice chunky flowers, sticky almost greasy. The fresh rosin should be off the hook! This was also a JBC freebie.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 17, 2022)

looks like it needs another week


----------



## Thegermling (Apr 17, 2022)

Stray just dropped HPK s1’s and a few others if you know where to find them. They aren’t cheap. Glad I got some.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 18, 2022)

I’m so aggy I tried getting that pack of stinkerz but the glg site was acting weird I could not log in when I went back it was gone .. one of the only things I wanted for 420


----------



## Thegermling (Apr 18, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> I’m so aggy I tried getting that pack of stinkerz but the glg site was acting weird I could not log in when I went back it was gone .. one of the only things I wanted for 420


Try enchanted seed co on ig


----------



## jdoorn14 (Apr 18, 2022)

Thegermling said:


> Stray just dropped HPK s1’s and a few others if you know where to find them. They aren’t cheap. Glad I got some.


Prices like those for S1s & F2s are pretty well out of my home grower/enthusiast price range.  

No way I'd get the wife to agree to that with a significant tax bill due today. LOL


----------



## Blueberry bref (Apr 18, 2022)

lol, I'm afraid to ask. If I hadn't just unloaded on a bunch of second gen packs, I'd probably be asking though. I've honestly really enjoyed the fem packs and hope Stray keeps dabbling with them in the future. It's been nice to have the feminized options that aren't just hyped up foodnamez.

 speaking of those fems; Northern Sensimilla in the back, Williams Triangle in the front, and Hollywood Angels had to be cut way back but its got some nodes popping up into the bottom as well.


----------



## Whiteboywill (Apr 18, 2022)

Hey everyone I am looking for some information. What is the HPK E5 cut? Is it the same as the clone only 91 HPK? and any pics of the E5 would be appreciated.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 18, 2022)

Those HPK S1’s were $300 per pack of six fems. Maybe if you’re breeding or just really can’t deal with cuts, but too rich for my blood. Think those and the Pillow Surfing were gone quickly.


----------



## Thegermling (Apr 18, 2022)

Whiteboywill said:


> Hey everyone I am looking for some information. What is the HPK E5 cut? Is it the same as the clone only 91 HPK? and any pics of the E5 would be appreciated.


I’ve never heard e5 before. I asked stray he usually answers on ig. Never heard of 91 either. I’ve heard it hpk called heirloom pk.


Learning1234 said:


> Those HPK S1’s were $300 per pack of six fems. Maybe if you’re breeding or just really can’t deal with cuts, but too rich for my blood. Think those and the Pillow Surfing were gone quickly.


The real deal hpk is damn near impossible to get stray, bodhi and a few others have it but won’t let it out. Imho that’s how you lose cuts by hoarding them and not spreading them. Damn shame. I got a pack of the hpk s1.


----------



## Thegermling (Apr 18, 2022)

Whiteboywill said:


> Hey everyone I am looking for some information. What is the HPK E5 cut? Is it the same as the clone only 91 HPK? and any pics of the E5 would be appreciated.


He just answered me. He said Es is that it came from a certain someone that doesn’t want to be named. It’s not a different pheno or something.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Apr 18, 2022)

gzussaves69 said:


> Chemmy Blues getting chopped today, 66 days, strong chem funk with a bit of sour, very frosty and some nice chunky flowers, sticky almost greasy. The fresh rosin should be off the hook! This was also a JBC freebie.


Looks great man, I'd agree with someone saying letting it go a week or two more, might be worth it!


----------



## Whiteboywill (Apr 19, 2022)

Thegermling said:


> He just answered me. He said Es is that it came from a certain someone that doesn’t want to be named. It’s not a different pheno or something.


Thank you very much for the info man. The E5/ES cut just made to curious to make sure it was the same.

I dont use forums much unless im trying to figure stuff out similar to this. If you us IG give me a follow(@whiteboywill313) so I can follow you back to check out when you grow the S1s you scored.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 2, 2022)

As an update to my LA Girlz, I'm starting week 6 of flower today and the plant has been super easy to care for. Wish I had more room in the tent to spread her out a little but the bubba kush clone I have in with her got crazy big for my little tent. The smell is very sweet with a little bit of berries. It's starting to put on some frost and bulk up a little bit. I'm figuring on 4-5 weeks to go.


----------



## Laserawesome617 (May 2, 2022)

Here are some pics of LA Girlz finished buds, about a week into cure:


It’s a really nice indica. Peachy cake Kush terps. Almost Peach Instant Oatmeal but underneath Kush. The effects are like being wrapped in a warm blanket. Great for bedtime. I’m really happy with this one!


----------



## Laserawesome617 (May 2, 2022)

Thegermling said:


> He just answered me. He said Es is that it came from a certain someone that doesn’t want to be named. It’s not a different pheno or something.


Sounds like he’s saying it _is_ a different pheno.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 2, 2022)

Laserawesome617 said:


> Here are some pics of LA Girlz finished buds, about a week into cure:
> View attachment 5127507
> View attachment 5127508
> It’s a really nice indica. Peachy cake Kush terps. Almost Peach Instant Oatmeal but underneath Kush. The effects are like being wrapped in a warm blanket. Great for bedtime. I’m really happy with this one!


I get the cake for sure and there's something else really sweet smelling I thought might be berries but just quite isn't berries. Those look terrific, thanks for the smoke report. Now I have something sweet to buffer the gas of the motorbreath 15 growing next to it. The drying room is gonna be stinkin in a month or so. Thanks Stray for the killer beans!


----------



## unomas (May 3, 2022)

Where do you guys buy Stray’s gear? Anybody run Chemdog Jungle yet? GLG still had their sale going on…


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 3, 2022)

unomas said:


> Where do you guys buy Stray’s gear?


GLG, JBC, Labyrinth, DC Seed Exchange, Enchanted Seed Co (Instagram), Seeds of Love (Instagram), HealingGenetics33 (Instagram). Pretty sure Neptune still has a bit of older stock too.

I've used each of the places I listed to source Stray's gear. Stock lists (and accepted payment methods) vary though.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 3, 2022)

Laserawesome617 said:


> Stray has recently disavowed GLG (for obvious reasons). But don’t think GLG is operating anymore anyway.


I think you're thinking of GLO Seedbank. Lots of people in this thread shopped with them while they were in operation. I always heard as many bad experiences as good, so I never tried them.

GLG = Great Lakes Genetics (very much in operation and in good standing as a seed bank).


----------



## Laserawesome617 (May 3, 2022)

Laserawesome617 said:


> Stray has recently disavowed GLG (for obvious reasons). But don’t think GLG is operating is anymore anyway.





jdoorn14 said:


> I think you're thinking of GLO Seedbank. Lots of people in this thread shopped with them, though I never did.
> GLG = Great Lakes Genetics (very much in operation and in good standing as a seed bank).


Oh right- my bad! Great Lakes is one of the best vendors!


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 3, 2022)

I bought mine from DC SEED Exchange and have always had excellent customer service from them. He ships super fast, has a discount for veterans and is a great guy to deal with if you ever have questions. I usually get my order in 3 days.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 5, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> GLG, JBC, Labyrinth, DC Seed Exchange, Enchanted Seed Co (Instagram), Seeds of Love (Instagram), HealingGenetics33 (Instagram). Pretty sure Neptune still has a bit of older stock too.
> 
> I've used each of the places I listed to source Stray's gear. Stock lists (and accepted payment methods) vary though.


How the hell do you order from HealingGenetics?

I sent them a dm on instagram about 10 days ago asking for their email and they still haven’t responded


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 5, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> How the hell do you order from HealingGenetics?
> 
> I sent them a dm on instagram about 10 days ago asking for their email and they still haven’t responded


Weird. Looks like they took the email off their profile after 4/20. I sent an email to the addy they used for the 4/20 drop to see if they maybe sold out of stock or only process orders during designated drop times or something.

Also, just make sure you're messaging HealingGenetics33, not HealingGenetics. The HealingGenetics account hasn't had any new posts since 2017, so maybe that account owner doesn't have access anymore.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 5, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Weird. Looks like they took the email off their profile after 4/20. I sent an email to the addy they used for the 4/20 drop to see if they maybe sold out of stock or only process orders during designated drop times or something.
> 
> Also, just make sure you're messaging HealingGenetics33, not HealingGenetics. The HealingGenetics account hasn't had any new posts since 2017, so maybe that account owner doesn't have access anymore.


Yeah i dm’d the one with 33 at the end

was trying to get that Big Sur x Tresdawg from them but they never responded

Edit: looks like they put the email back in the bio

mustve just did it cause it wasn’t there an hour ago


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 5, 2022)

I wish Stray would give DC SEED Exchange more strains or that they would buy more strains,tbh I'm not sure how that operates, because there's so many strains of his I want to try but I'm pretty used to using DC Seed Exchange and like his service. I've never had to wait more than a day for an email reply from Paul. Unfortunately he doesn't carry the one in you mentioned.


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 5, 2022)

I’m not sure Strayfox offers the same list to every bank. Some overlap, but seems like there are always different selections at every bank.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 5, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I wish Stray would give DC SEED Exchange more strains or that they would buy more strains,tbh I'm not sure how that operates, because there's so many strains of his I want to try but I'm pretty used to using DC Seed Exchange and like his service. I've never had to wait more than a day for an email reply from Paul. Unfortunately he doesn't carry the one in you mentioned.


JBC usually has a decent selection of Strayfox and they ship fast


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 5, 2022)

Popped 4 Blueberry Milk seeds


uJhiteLiger said:


> View attachment 5088816
> Here’s 4 of my BB Milks’ in their new shoes


Quick update on my Blueberry Milks. I'll post pictures later, but I ended up with 3 females and 1 male all ~3-4 weeks into flowering right now. 2 of the females are smelling like Blueberry leaners (I think), not necessarily blueberry smells but a peppery-berry smell which is what I sort of expected. The other female is growing much slower and is pretty short & stout. The one male I got looks decent, but I'm not sure I'm gonna do any pollen chucking with him this time around. I still have 2 whole packs + 6 seeds of the Blueberry Milk so I'm planning on doing a large hunt to find a mom leaner with blueberry terps. Anyone grow out the original Blueberry/smoked real blueberry? Would love to get feedback to differentiate mom and dad leaners.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 5, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> crystal bay #1
> View attachment 5116373
> 
> 
> ...



last shot before the chop.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 6, 2022)

Jungle fire x tresdawg f1 at 51 days. They stretched a little over 2x and have filled in nicely.
They smell like variations of orange Danish roll frosting. I can't wait to try these, but it looks like I've still got a while. 
#1


#2


#3 is a couple weeks behind the others and the only one I topped.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 6, 2022)

Big sur x north Indian tresdawg at 51 days. 
She almost doubled in height, but stayed squaty.
Smells like bubblegum and windex.
She threw a couple nanners around week 5.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 6, 2022)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Big sur x north Indian tresdawg at 51 days.
> She almost doubled in height, but stayed squaty.
> Smells like bubblegum and windex.
> She threw a couple nanners around week 5.
> ...


Think the nanners are from mom or dad? I’ve got a Black Barts Hawaiian crossed with the same dad and i’m hoping theyre not from dad


----------



## sunni (May 6, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> How the hell do you order from HealingGenetics?
> 
> I sent them a dm on instagram about 10 days ago asking for their email and they still haven’t responded


are they big on insta?
i have a pretty big following on my ig for my small business and IG limits the amount of dms i can respond too before it locks me out 
additionally most go to a hidden folder where icant see them unlessi manually check.

its sometimes not the person


----------



## Thegermling (May 6, 2022)

sunni said:


> are they big on insta?
> i have a pretty big following on my ig for my small business and IG limits the amount of dms i can respond too before it locks me out
> additionally most go to a hidden folder where icant see them unlessi manually check.
> 
> its sometimes not the person


She has about 3,500 followers don’t know if that’s considered big.
I messaged her and got my order n quick on the drop. Stray said she’s running it on her own.


----------



## sunni (May 6, 2022)

Thegermling said:


> She has about 3,500 followers don’t know if that’s considered big.
> I messaged her and got my order n quick on the drop. Stray said she’s running it on her own.


nah thats not that big, in terms of insta being a dick with messages, though its possible people can get "lost" in her other folder and she may not see it


----------



## Zipz55 (May 6, 2022)

Thegermling said:


> She has about 3,500 followers don’t know if that’s considered big.
> I messaged her and got my order n quick on the drop. Stray said she’s running it on her own.


What type of payments do they take?

CC?paypal?cashapp?


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 6, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> What type of payments do they take?
> 
> CC?paypal?cashapp?


Cash only at this time.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 6, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Cash only at this time.


damn looks like im gonna have to pass then

just had one of my cash payments to Doc D stolen

not dealing with that bs anymore


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 6, 2022)

uJhiteLiger said:


> Think the nanners are from mom or dad? I’ve got a Black Barts Hawaiian crossed with the same dad and i’m hoping theyre not from dad


No idea my friend. Could even be environmental. 
That cross sounds fun, though. I'd take the risk.


----------



## sadboy92 (May 7, 2022)

Congrats to all who grabbed that HPK S1. I didn't grab anything from anywhere this holiday season, just didn't care I guess. However, I did just grab maybe the last Night Vision anywhere, so guess I'll have to be happy with that instead  hoping for more 80s Black Afghani crosses in the future, though


----------



## Thegermling (May 8, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> damn looks like im gonna have to pass then
> 
> just had one of my cash payments to Doc D stolen
> 
> not dealing with that bs anymore


Did you put it in a tracked small flat rate box?


----------



## Zipz55 (May 8, 2022)

Thegermling said:


> Did you put it in a tracked small flat rate box?


Yup

shipped April 1st…last scan was on April 5th

tracking still says “In Transit, Arriving Late” lol


----------



## jdoorn14 (May 9, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> Yup
> 
> shipped April 1st…last scan was on April 5th
> 
> tracking still says “In Transit, Arriving Late” lol


Ouch. I definitely know the feeling. After USPS "lost" a package containing a cash payment, I've cut way back on sending cash in the mail too--which sucks for the seed banks that only take cash but that I liked working with. I've still never had a problem in-state, but as soon as it needs to cross state lines it seems all service guarantees are just "suggestions".


----------



## wheresthekoosh (May 9, 2022)

my sour d daydream has been "in transit, arriving late" for 2 weeks now


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 9, 2022)

I completely understand the phrase "going postal" after my last several attempts at priority shipping and having them take 2-4 weeks to travel less than 100 miles. I could have walked them there faster and I'm a cripple. I miss the good old days at the post office when every now and then one of the employees would clean out the dead wood around the office after a stressful day. It kept the rest of them polite and on their toes.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 15, 2022)

Jungle fire x tresdawg f1 1 and 2 at 60 days. #3 is 45 days, give or take a couple. All smell really similar. The orange danish roll frosting is beginning to gain a nice, baked goods scent.
These are hungry and wanna get chunky, but I've just been letting them ride in 2 gallons. I'd like to see a dialed in run, topped, with automated watering or in a hydro setup.
#1

#2

#3


----------



## Bodyne (May 16, 2022)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Jungle fire x tresdawg f1 1 and 2 at 60 days. #3 is 45 days, give or take a couple. All smell really similar. The orange danish roll frosting is beginning to gain a nice, baked goods scent.
> These are hungry and wanna get chunky, but I've just been letting them ride in 2 gallons. I'd like to see a dialed in run, topped, with automated watering or in a hydro setup.
> #1
> View attachment 5133720View attachment 5133721
> ...





JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Jungle fire x tresdawg f1 1 and 2 at 60 days. #3 is 45 days, give or take a couple. All smell really similar. The orange danish roll frosting is beginning to gain a nice, baked goods scent.
> These are hungry and wanna get chunky, but I've just been letting them ride in 2 gallons. I'd like to see a dialed in run, topped, with automated watering or in a hydro setup.
> #1
> View attachment 5133720View attachment 5133721
> ...


Orange, I hope not. Dang beans is fresh, I think I got 8-9 up and goin, flipped the light to sex today. Transplanted 3 building blocks and harvested 5 Detroit bakery’s. Man the bakery’s yield like a mofo. Really good buzz, creamy blueberry jelly thinner with a fizzy thing goin on, surprised not hearing more bout em


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 16, 2022)

LA Girlz running on cruise control for the most part. Not a fussy plant at all and I just wish I had gotten more silica into her early on. Other than flopping everywhere from stacking on some weight which is a good problem to have she's doing great and smells so tasty. Especially sitting next to motorbreath 15, her exact opposite as far as terp profiles go. This is day 49 from flip and I'm figuring 9-10 weeks total as I like a good bit of amber and I'm going to wait until she's finished getting totally ripe.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 16, 2022)

This my next purchase from stray any describable smells? is she sticky?crusted?cookie terps?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 16, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Orange, I hope not. Dang beans is fresh, I think I got 8-9 up and goin, flipped the light to sex today. Transplanted 3 building blocks and harvested 5 Detroit bakery’s. Man the bakery’s yield like a mofo. Really good buzz, creamy blueberry jelly thinner with a fizzy thing goin on, surprised not hearing more bout em


It's not orange like you're thinking. That's not my favorite either. This shit is complex and delicious. It's changing weekly, so who knows what it'll be in the end. Kinda hoping the early funk comes back.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (May 19, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> This my next purchase from stray any describable smells? is she sticky?crusted?cookie terps?


We're you asking about the LA Girlz? Sorry, I totally didn't see this since it wasn't a reply. My bad. It has a really sweet sugary smell. I'm terrible at describing things but another poster on the thread hit it on the head with peaches and baked goods. I'm growing in dry amendments with just water, Epson salt and occasionally Recharge. It's day 61 from flip and day 54 from flower. Very sticky buds that are starting to put on a nice coating on the fans close to the buds. Beautiful bright orange pistils make it a really pretty bud if your into that. I'm guessing 2 maybe 3 weeks at the outside until harvest but I'll let the plant decide.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 19, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> We're you asking about the LA Girlz? Sorry, I totally didn't see this since it wasn't a reply. My bad. It has a really sweet sugary smell. I'm terrible at describing things but another poster on the thread hit it on the head with peaches and baked goods. I'm growing in dry amendments with just water, Epson salt and occasionally Recharge. It's day 61 from flip and day 54 from flower. Very sticky buds that are starting to put on a nice coating on the fans close to the buds. Beautiful bright orange pistils make it a really pretty bud if your into that. I'm guessing 2 maybe 3 weeks at the outside until harvest but I'll let the plant decide.View attachment 5135893


Thanks for that that’s a good enough description


----------



## NewGrowerUk1990 (May 23, 2022)

Artic Sunrise about 10 days sincw the lights went to 12/12


----------



## uJhiteLiger (May 23, 2022)

3 Blueberry Milk (Mother’s Milk 31 x Blueberry) female phenos smelling amazing. Favorite is the last photo which is the mothers milk leaner i’m assuming. All of them have that “Blueberry” smell (I haven’t grown Blueberry by itself but i have grown crosses and the smell is similar) going on which is more like a sweet floral menthol blueberry candy. The MM 31 leaner is more funky/gas creamy og with that “Blueberry” smell in the forefront too. Glad I ran the beans, and I have 2 and a half packs more of these so the hunt’s gonna continue next time and I’ll be making some F2’s and work it further probably. All of these were grown in 1/2 gallon pots so they’re a bit small for Week 6 of 12/12, but that’s expected. Might pick up more packs because the smells are so intense it’s pretty amazing. They smell really strong compared to most of my Grape Cream Cake F1 phenos. Great first experience with Stray’s stuff and I’m glad i picked up a couple (2 Strawberry Fuels + 2 Hawaiian Peaches) more packs from him


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 4, 2022)

does anybody know if Gooey Hashplant is regs or fems

I forgot and my pack doesn’t say regs or fems on it…just lists the cross(Gooey mom x HP13)


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 4, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> does anybody know if Gooey Hashplant is regs or fems
> 
> I forgot and my pack doesn’t say regs or fems on it…just lists the cross(Gooey mom x HP13)


how many seeds? normally the fems are 6 and regs are 10


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 4, 2022)

Chopped my LA Girlz today after 11 weeks. I have clones already vegged or I'd be running it again right now, I like it that much as far as looks, smell and ease of grow. Here's a couple shots of how she finished up. Once it's final trimmed I'll post one last pic so you can see how it looks. Thanks again Stray for the killer seeds.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jun 4, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> how many seeds? normally the fems are 6 and regs are 10


its 10 but I have a few fem packs from Stray that have 10 in them like the HPK crosses and Williams Daydream

thats why I asked

I think theyre fems but im not 100% sure


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jun 4, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> its 10 but I have a few fem packs from Stray that have 10 in them like the HPK crosses and Williams Daydream
> 
> thats why I asked
> 
> I think theyre fems but im not 100% sure


cant find anything either, jbc n headie are normally good sources for stray info cause they keep sold out stock listed


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jun 4, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> its 10 but I have a few fem packs from Stray that have 10 in them like the HPK crosses and Williams Daydream
> 
> thats why I asked
> 
> I think theyre fems but im not 100% sure


I have a pack I got from GLO last year for 40. I'm quite sure they're regs, whereas the Gooey mintz were fems with six to a pack.


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 4, 2022)

Three phenos I popped from the stray hpks. One died tho.


The hpk is on the left. Pura vida in the right.

The stray hpks are sweet and chemical on the stem rub. 
This is a hpk s1 from gameover seeds aka legendarymythicalclone aka @Nightmarecreature on here and the farm.


----------



## uJhiteLiger (Jun 7, 2022)

First two photos is my Blueberry Milk #1 pheno and the last two is my Blueberry Milk #3 pheno. The #1 pheno seems to lean heavy on the blueberry especially with that methol blueberry smell. #3 is a lot more like a funky earthy creamy og type. The #1 pheno is a lot more larfy and 5/10 in terms of density, #3 has some dense buds, much more so than #1. Definitely think #1 is a Blueberry leaner and #3 is a Mothers Milk 31 leaner. Hope the BB Milk #3 has the Mothers Milk taste with a little blueberry. I hear from a lot of people in some threads on blueberry that the best blueberries were mutants. My #2 pheno (not pictured) has the exact same smell as my #1 pheno but the #1 is a lot larger and has larger buds overall. Can’t wait to test smoke them all in around 2-3 weeks


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jun 13, 2022)

I harvested my LA Girlz after 70 days. Really was happy with this strain across the board. Easy to grow, incredible trichomes and the buzz is really a nice indica high without leaving you so slammed you can't do anything. Just jarred up yesterday so no idea how it's going to smell as it cures but it has a really nice funky fruit smell to it now. The baked goods smell sort of faded as it went on and I took it about a week longer than most people would to be honest. Yield was good too at just over 7 ounces from a 5 gallon pot with Dr Earth dry amendments and water. I wish I knew someone with a dab press so I could squish some of it as I bet it would be pretty tasty. Still have 5 beans left and looking forward to the skunk testers that came with them also.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 21, 2022)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Jungle fire x tresdawg f1 1 and 2 at 60 days. #3 is 45 days, give or take a couple. All smell really similar. The orange danish roll frosting is beginning to gain a nice, baked goods scent.
> These are hungry and wanna get chunky, but I've just been letting them ride in 2 gallons. I'd like to see a dialed in run, topped, with automated watering or in a hydro setup.
> #1
> View attachment 5133720View attachment 5133721
> ...


I was accidentally given these instead of Strawberry Fuel. Wondering if this was actually not such a bad thing.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 26, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> I was accidentally given these instead of Strawberry Fuel. Wondering if this was actually not such a bad thing.


I'm really digging all 3 of mine after only a couple weeks. Very similar in smell, flavor and high. Hope to have a better smoke report soon.
@strayfox 's jungle fire x tresdawg f1 #1
80 days under 600 hps

Jungle fire x tresdawg f1 #2
80 days under 600 hps.

Jungle fire x tresdawg f1 #3
Only 1 topped and +-75 days under sf2000.


----------



## sadboy92 (Jun 26, 2022)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I'm really digging all 3 of mine after only a couple weeks. Very similar in smell, flavor and high. Hope to have a better smoke report soon.
> @strayfox 's jungle fire x tresdawg f1 #1
> 80 days under 600 hps
> View attachment 5155012View attachment 5155013
> ...


Awesome. What lights do they like better?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 29, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> Awesome. What lights do they like better?


Thanks sadboy. I'm still learning led, but they are more dense under the hps and no foxtailing.


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 21, 2022)

Does anyone know if Stray has a mailing list, and if so how can I sign up??

Also, what's his email to place an order??


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 22, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Does anyone know if Stray has a mailing list, and if so how can I sign up??
> 
> Also, what's his email to place an order??


No mailing list and he doesn't sell direct. If you want to follow what he's working on, he's on IG as straysmindset.

You can find his gear at Great Lakes Genetics, Labyrinth Seed Co, DC Seed Exchange, Headie Gardens, Soak N Beans, and a couple other folks via Instagram. All have slightly different selections, so it's worth checking out all seed banks.


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 22, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> No mailing list and he doesn't sell direct. If you want to follow what he's working on, he's on IG as straysmindset.
> 
> You can find his gear at Great Lakes Genetics, Labyrinth Seed Co, DC Seed Exchange, Headie Gardens, Soak N Beans, and a couple other folks via Instagram. All have slightly different selections, so it's worth checking out all seed banks.


I just received the mailing list for July but at the bottom it says to email him to place an order?? I'm confused lol


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Jul 22, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> I just received the mailing list for July but at the bottom it says to email him to place an order?? I'm confused lol


I think you may be thinking of Doc D.


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 22, 2022)

py JULY, thanks for reaching out! Still trying to get more gear and TESTERS.

Over the next few months I'll be home helping out with family and hopefully more free time without a garden atm. This might be the best time to get your hands on new and old upcoming gear. There's a few super stinky projects coming up over the next few months that I would love to share with the community.


I like to make everything easy to access, and simple to purchase. With new adventures coming up, I'm taking a new direction with garden help. There's a few solid vendor's that carry Stray's gear that I really enjoy. GreatLakesGenetics and Enchantedseeds.

Main focus...

Here's what's going on over the next year.

First up there's a new match up called Stray's little Stinkerz. (TresBanger / RKS aka Sterling Green) x GuavaSlayer reversal)

Doc d's Tresbanger is a small release of (Tresdawg stray cut / Headbanger). Guava Slayer is (Bodhi's DragonSlayer / Guava 13). This beautiful matchup brings a very strong skunk palette to the table. So far she's been a real treat to breed with. I've opened up the line into regs with my new Guava Slayer male.


Second, there's a special girl in the garden called Sour Wavez. (. Sour D s2 stray cut / Chemdog D) She's been a huge eye catcher for anyone that loves sour skunk in the garden. So far this line seems to really put on the weight, pass on some crazy potency and stability traits that most growers and breeders look for..




New Studs that caught my attention...

80's black Afghani / Skunk 91 remix. This guy brings some serious skunk funk to the table. He's new with all the ladies, but I feel super confident in his new offspring.

Sour Wavez bx. (Sour D s2 stray cut - Chemdog D x Sour d bx1)

Black GMO (Gmo x Afghani Black Skunk)

Tom Hills North Indian / Tresdawg

Tom Hills North Indian

Tresdawg f1

RKS aka Sterling Green

I-95 f2

STINKERZ 4 (Chem 4 / Stinkerz bx)

Angel's Milk

Black Kandahar

Mother's Milk

Red Skunk HP

Malawi Gold

Afghani Skunk

Skunk 91 Remix

Flex Fuel


JULY deals- 1 FREEBIEs WITH EVERY ORDER. SPEND ANYTHING OVER A $160
ON STRAY GEAR, SNAG 2 FREEBIES.



Freebies-
PILLOW SURFING / TRESDAWG
ETHIOPIAN LANDRACE / WATERMELON HASHPLANT



STRAYFOX GARDENZ - CIRCLE OF BLESSINGS - $50 per pack, 11 regular beans:

*AFGHANI WINDZ (TRESDAWG - BUBBA KATSU x BLACK GMO)

*GATITO ESPECIAL (BEBESITA KUSH x MOTHERS MILK)

*STERLING HIGHZ (PLATINUM GARLIC x STERLING GREEN)

*MILKY HAZE (TDS WHITE HAZE DOC D CUT / BODHI'S ANGELS MILK) LOW

*MIDNIGHT MUNCHIEZ (BLACKMARSHMALLOW stray cut / TRESDAWG) LOW

*AFGHANI SNOWFLAKES (80s BLACK AFGHANI / TRESDAWG)

*COCOA 13 (HASHPLANT 13 cocoa cut / AFGHANI SKUNK) LOW

*NORTH INDIAN FROST (pheno addicts FROSTIES RUNTZ / NORTH INDIAN)

*PLATINUM 95 (ihg PLATNIUM GARLIC / mm I95 F3) LOW

*CHEMDOG JUNGLE (TRESDAWG F1 stray cut / JUNGLE FIRE)

*HAWAIIAN PEACHES (BLACK BART'S 80's HAWAIIAN stray cut / TOM HILLS NORTH INDIAN - TRESDAWG)

*KISS N TELL (lem's BIG SUR HOLY WEED / TOM HILLS NORTH INDIAN - TRESDAWG)

*DEAL BREAKER (LA KUSH CAKE stray cut / TOM HILLS NORTH INDIAN - TRESDAWG)

*JUNGLE MILK (jungle boys JUNGLE FIRE stray cut / bodhi's ANGELS MILK) LOW

*RED SKUNK HP. (IRAQI RED SKUNK / PNW HP - NDN GUY'S 88 G13 HP)

*BLUEBERRY MILK. (MOTHERS MILK 31 BODHI CUT / BLUEBERRY)

*NORTH INDIAN BAKERY. (TOM HILLS NORTH INDIAN SKUNK PHENO / STRAY'S IRAQI)
*BLACK GMO (GMO smf cut / AFGHANI BLACK SKUNK) LOW

*SOUR STINKERZ 4 (SOUR D - CHEM 4 / STINKERZ) LOW

*HASHPLANT 95 (HASHPLANT 13 / I-95 F2)

*STRAWBERRY FUEL (SC STRAWBERRY CHEESECAKE bodhi cut / TRESDAWG F1) LOW

*BIG KANDAHAR (BIG CHEM big wyrm cut / BLACK KANDAHAR) LOW

*AFFY WHITE (WHITE HAZE docs cut / bodhi's ANGELS MILK) LOW

*CHEMMY BLUES (CHEMDOG 4 / BLUEBERRY TEMPLE) LOW

*GARLIC WAVEZ (GMO / SOUR WAVEZ BX)



$60 per pack - 7 fem beans

*7 UNICORNS (DOUBLE UNICORN / 7 GHOSTS S2) LOW

*TAHOE SCOTTI (TAHOE ALIEN / BLACK SCOTTI tm cut)

*MARSHMALLOW D (Black Marshmallow x Chemdog D) LOW

*HOLLYWOOD GHOSTS (HOLLYWOOD KUSH e5 cut / 7 Ghosts) LOW

*88 KUSH (BODHI'S 88 CHERRIES stray cut / HOLLYWOOD PURE KUSH)

*BLANCO KUSH CAKE (BUBBA BLANCO smoke cut / LA KUSH CAKE stray cut) LOW

*MARSHMALLOW HASHPLANT (BLACK MARSHMALLOW / PNW HASHPLANT)

*LA HIPPIES (bodhi's DIRTY HIPPIE / LA KUSH CAKE stray cut)

*LA GIRLZ. (sjg LA Kush Cake stray cut / lit farms Project OO7 tm cut) LOW

*IRAQI BANGER. (docd’s Tresbanger stray cut / Iraqi 66 bodhi cut)

*HOLLYWOOD SKUNK (CRYBABY SKUNK / HOLLYWOOD PURE KUSH)

*ALIEN’S & MILK. Tahoe Alien 4 stray cut / Bodhi’s Angels Milk stray cut) LOW

*GEO-THERMAL . (Tahoe Alien 6 stray cut / Project 007 tm cut) LOW
*HOLLYWOOD TRIANGLE.(TRIANGLE KUSH / HOLLYWOOD PURE KUSH) LOW
*TAHOE CREAM (TAHOE OG / NEPALI CREAM)

*LEMON STACKERZ (LEMON ALIEN DAWG / STRAY STACKERZ)

*NIGHT VISION (BODHI'S ANGELS MILK stray cut / 80 BLACK AFGHANI)


HEALING GENETICS - LIMITED 1 PACK PER ORDER.
$400 per pack, HOLLYWOOD PURE KUSH S1 6 fem seeds
$350 per pack STARFIGHTER F2 11 reg seeds

BODHI SEEDS- SPECIAL CHARITY 2020 $65 - per pack,11 regular beans
TRES FIGHTER x STRAWBERRY MILK

Be the first. Pre-Release / Testers - $30 per pack, 10 reg seeds

*IRON LUNGS x MOTHERS MILK
*FROSTIEZ - TRESDAWG x INSTANT KARMA
*CRASH HELMET x STINKERZ 4

*BUBBA KATSU x CHEM 4 - STINKERZ BX
*SKUNKY WONDER lily girl cut x SOUR WAVEZ BX
*HASHPLANT 13 / SOUR WAVEZ BX

*BEBESITA KUSH x I-95 F2
*JUNGLE FIRE x I-95 F2

*PLATNIUM GMO x RED SKUNK HP

*RED POP x TRESDAWG
*BUBBA BLANCO x TRESDAWG
*BSHW x TRESDAWG

*BLUEBERRY x MALAWI GOLD
*GMO x STINKERZ 4

*VINTAGE AFGHANI stray cut / STERLING GREEN
*GASEOUS CLAY skunk pheno stray cut / STERLING GREEN

*SOUR WAVEZ / DOMINION SKUNK

*BIG CHEM - STARFIGHTER F1 / STERLING GREEN HAZE
*SOUR D S2 stray cut / STERLING GREEN HAZE
*SKUNK 91 / STERLING GREEN HAZE

*SOUR D S2 stray cut / STINKERZ BX
*PHENO ADDICTS DYNAMIC DUOZ / STINKERZ BX

*BLANCO FIGHTER STAR CUT / SOUR WAVEZ BX
*BLANCO BUBBA - DEEP CHUNK x SOUR WAVEZ BX

*BLACK GMO / SKUNK 91
*CHEM D - STARFIGHTER / SKUNK 91
*BEBESITA KUSH stray cut / SKUNK 91


Treasure Chest-
*ROADKILL WEDDING (WEDDING CAKE S1 stray cut / RKS aka Sterling Green) 150$
*SUGAR HIGH (GG4 jw cut / NINJA TURTLES) 150$
*DEEP ROAST (KAYA'S KOFFEE F1 / DEEP CHUNK) 100$
*AFGHANI BLACK SKUNK (80'S BLACK AFGHANI micro cut / MICHIGAN SKUNK dairy farmer line) 200$
*BELLA SUITE (FRUITY PEBBLES F2 - STARFIGHTER F1 / HOLLYWOOD PURE KUSH - 7 GHOSTS) 200$
*RASPBERRY DANISH (RASPBERRY KUSH / STARFIGHTER F1) 100$






T-Shirts: LIMITED CIRCLE OF BLESSINGS SWAG

Availability in Tees - Medium, large, XL, XXL and 3XL. 25
Availability in Long sleeves - Medium, large, XL, XXL and 3XL. 30
Availability in sweats - Medium, Large and XL. 35

image.png



There's a few different styles in hats. 25

FYI, I got a big head, they all fit perfectly. Take your pick.



Easiest way to order-

1) Email me to verify stock, once I've confirmed your order, I will send you a shipping address. You will have 48 hrs to send your payment tracking info. Please, no certified mail. I only accept Cash.


2) Be sure to include your order info, safe return address, and email address so I can send you your tracking information. FYI, after you receive your order, I erase all emails due to safety.


3) Please include $10 for shipping (tracked shipping on all orders).

4) No International orders at this time, U.S. only.



THANKS FOR STOPPING IN.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Jul 22, 2022)

No idea where this came from…but I’d guess replying to the email address it was sent from would be the way.


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 22, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> No idea where this came from…but I’d guess replying to the email address it was sent from would be the way.


Yeh, I'm going to give it a shot. 

He said on IG he's dropping more Black Marshmallow crosses so I might just hold on until then.


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Jul 22, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> py JULY, thanks for reaching out! Still trying to get more gear and TESTERS.
> 
> Over the next few months I'll be home helping out with family and hopefully more free time without a garden atm. This might be the best time to get your hands on new and old upcoming gear. There's a few super stinky projects coming up over the next few months that I would love to share with the community.
> 
> ...


Oh nice, I had no idea.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 23, 2022)

I’ve contacted him on IG per that email, I think it’s a scam. He don’t sell direct and he doesn’t sell other folks gear. He hasn’t mentioned it once on IG, nor has anyone else. I get those all the time on IG, latest from IHG. I mentioned their chemd runtz cross, somebody mouthed the comment, er the cross and breeder, and I got 3 messages from diff folks offering IHG gear . The breeders/chuckers warn of this all the time


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 23, 2022)

I stand corrected, it is not a scam. It’s legit


----------



## dgarcad (Jul 23, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> I stand corrected, it is not a scam. It’s legit


I felt so confused lol He was the one that said on IG to hit he's sis-in law. 

I just don't know what email you're supposed to email to place an order.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 23, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> I felt so confused lol He was the one that said on IG to hit he's sis-in law.
> 
> I just don't know what email you're supposed to email to place an order.


[email protected]


----------



## strayfox (Jul 24, 2022)

Hey guys, some of the newest, more rare drops or updates will be with my sister n law. These drops are the main spot to pick up testers. Everything needs updated over the next week or 2.. Most of everything in the email listed above has changed!! Only thing that’s the same as the email. 

Look out for my newest stinkerz release. Lots of fire coming down the pipe.
IG, @healinggenetics33 or the same old email from 2015, [email protected]

Hope everyone is staying healthy and happy.

big blessings
Stray

Hollywood Pure Kush


Topanga Kush


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 13, 2022)

had to cop the loaded triangle


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Aug 13, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5180347
> had to cop the loaded triangle


I'm fighting getting a pack of the White Maple. I have too many seeds already. He just keeps making winners faster than I can grow them dammit


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 15, 2022)

Does anyone know if Enchanted Seedbank is a legit vendor of Strayfox? They’re the only ones that have a strain that I want in stock.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 15, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Does anyone know if Enchanted Seedbank is a legit vendor of Strayfox? They’re the only ones that have a strain that I want in stock.




older post, but he mentioned them when he had hats


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 15, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5181456
> 
> older post, but he mentioned them when he had hats


Thank u bro. I don’t want to get scammed lmao


----------



## Intheseed (Aug 16, 2022)

I'm growing out a pack of Hawaiian Peaches in my outdoor grow and have been very impressed. Good and uniform plant structure amongst them all and they have been the most disease resistant in the garden (I have foolishly planted 4 straight years in the same spot) and I've had to cull quite a few ( 30-40%) other varieties as the where looking bad as the season progressed.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Aug 17, 2022)

For anyone looking for packs at Seeds of Love, the code petepacks15 is good for 15% off your order.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 17, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> For anyone looking for packs at Seeds of Love, the code petepacks15 is good for 15% off your order.


Good thing I'm done buying seeds...or that would have me checking their site. LOL


----------



## Burton79 (Aug 17, 2022)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> For anyone looking for packs at Seeds of Love, the code petepacks15 is good for 15% off your order.


Good folks over there, and they have some beans you won't find elsewhere.


----------



## Burton79 (Aug 17, 2022)

jdoorn14 said:


> Good thing I'm done buying seeds...or that would have me checking their site. LOL


Let us know how your being "done buying seeds" goes.  I've been done so many times.


----------



## jdoorn14 (Aug 18, 2022)

Burton79 said:


> Let us know how your being "done buying seeds" goes.  I've been done so many times.


So far so good. The last seeds I bought were at the beginning of July and I have no intention of buying more. Does anyone have any ideas about how to keep my current income but stop working to focus on growing?


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Aug 23, 2022)

Just got these n I got Bodhi's black triangle going right now I'm about to see who got the best triangle kush cross


----------



## DrDukePHD (Sep 2, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I harvested my LA Girlz after 70 days. Really was happy with this strain across the board. Easy to grow, incredible trichomes and the buzz is really a nice indica high without leaving you so slammed you can't do anything. Just jarred up yesterday so no idea how it's going to smell as it cures but it has a really nice funky fruit smell to it now. The baked goods smell sort of faded as it went on and I took it about a week longer than most people would to be honest. Yield was good too at just over 7 ounces from a 5 gallon pot with Dr Earth dry amendments and water. I wish I knew someone with a dab press so I could squish some of it as I bet it would be pretty tasty. Still have 5 beans left and looking forward to the skunk testers that came with them also.
> View attachment 5148930View attachment 5148929View attachment 5148923


Hey FCA, would you call this a good all-day smoke? I need something for pain but i still need to get to treatment/dr appts so I can't get couch locked.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Sep 2, 2022)

I would say it depends on tolerance. It's not very narcotic like a heavy kush but it is very relaxing and good for muscle tension. I also took it a week longer than most people would as I like really ripe buds. I use it in tincture and take it during the day at a moderate dose to keep the edge off my back pain and then switch up to motorbreath 15 at night as it's better for pure pain relief and helping me get some sleep. It definitely leans on the indica side though. I like the auto flower strain Nurple by Binary Selections at DC Seed Exchange a lot for daytime pain meds. Great pain relief and really good for stomach problems and it's an all day smoke for me.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 2, 2022)

Just got these


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 3, 2022)

tres fighter remix and platinum 95 week 3


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 9, 2022)

Another flavor to the collection


----------



## EnigmaticG (Sep 9, 2022)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Another flavor to the collection View attachment 5195110


I think you will like that one, I have a tree out back and it smells like lemons and cherries. Big colas stacking and nice frost levels.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 9, 2022)

EnigmaticG said:


> I think you will like that one, I have a tree out back and it smells like lemons and cherries. Big colas stacking and nice frost levels.


Ok thanks n I gotta stray hunt going now. Midnight munchies, Sterling Highz, loaded Triangle, Afghani killerz n freebie pk pillow surfing x tresdawg. All in the beginning stages.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Sep 9, 2022)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Ok thanks n I gotta stray hunt going now. Midnight munchies, Sterling Highz, loaded Triangle, Afghani killerz n freebie pk pillow surfing x tresdawg. All in the beginning stages.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 15, 2022)

stray has new new, had to grab kush fighter.


*NEW REVERSALS RELEASE $75 PER PACK 7 FEM SEEDS*

**KUSH BANGER (PURE KUSH suge cut / HEADBANGER stray cut)

*PATTY FAY (PURE KUSH suge cut / HIGH MAC stray cut)

*PUNCH D (CHEMDOG D / PURPLE PUNCH stray cut)

*MARSHMALLOW NIGHTZ (TK BANDANNA stray cut / BLACK MARSHMALLOW stray cut)
*
_* *HOLLYWOOD KUSH CAKE (LA KUSH CAKE stray cut / HOLLYWOOD PURE KUSH)
*_
**GAS N HONEY (GAS AS FUCK highp cut / SKUNK N HONEY stray cut)

*KUSH FIGHTER (STARFIGHTER F1 stray cut / ROAD RUNNER KUSH stray cut)

*


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 16, 2022)

Where


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 16, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Where


[email protected] 
his sister in law runs his mailing list


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Sep 17, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> View attachment 5192162
> tres fighter remix and platinum 95 week 3



week 5. the platinum 95 in the back is taking its sweet ass time, barely flowering. the other one and tres fighter coming along nice


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 23, 2022)

I knew she was the keeper out of three females, smells of berry peppery diesely gas. 2 weeks today ohh sour blue haze


----------



## Cola-C (Sep 25, 2022)

Popped a bunch of seeds outdoors, then circumstances changed and I was unable to grow outdoors.
Bought a tent and put the outdoor survivors in there to finish vegging. They went through absolute hell, burned by the sun, under/over watered, left while I went on vacation, root bound, etc. To say they've been stress tested is an understatement.
Out of dozens I have the final two sisters which happen to be Hawaiian Peaches. Here they are, started 12/12 on 9/18.


----------



## Radicle420 (Oct 3, 2022)

*Hashplant 95 *


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Oct 3, 2022)

Cola-C said:


> Popped a bunch of seeds outdoors, then circumstances changed and I was unable to grow outdoors.
> Bought a tent and put the outdoor survivors in there to finish vegging. They went through absolute hell, burned by the sun, under/over watered, left while I went on vacation, root bound, etc. To say they've been stress tested is an understatement.
> Out of dozens I have the final two sisters which happen to be Hawaiian Peaches. Here they are, started 12/12 on 9/18. View attachment 5203214


I wonder when Hawaiian peaches will restock - theseI want to try. Nice


----------



## Intheseed (Oct 4, 2022)

The season is winding down here in michigan so had to take a stump photo.
Hawaiian Peaches - my favorite female. Buds are really smelling like marshmallows as they start to dry


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 4, 2022)

Sensi Star x Northern Lights fems (most of what you're looking at in this pic). Grew one seed out last summer and it was old school reminiscing grinning peace of mind fire. Everyone loved it, and wanted more. Growing out the rest of the pack now (9 or 10 in here I think). Beautiful plants, all very uniform and NL leaning as far as I can tell. Great stuff!


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 5, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> View attachment 5207886
> 
> Sensi Star x Northern Lights fems (most of what you're looking at in this pic). Grew one seed out last summer and it was old school reminiscing grinning peace of mind fire. Everyone loved it, and wanted more. Growing out the rest of the pack now (9 or 10 in here I think). Beautiful plants, all very uniform and NL leaning as far as I can tell. Great stuff!


I got these also. Good to hear. I also see many cracking jokes bout Suges pk, not sure why.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 5, 2022)

Don't sleep on his White Haze crosses. The male was one of JJ's creations. I grew the white haze x Skunk 91 and was blown away. Glad I used a male to make f2's and a few crosses.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 5, 2022)

Has anyone run the Iraqi Skunk x NL#5 freebies? I got mine with a pack of LA Girlz. I'm trying to decide what to run with some indica hybrids and was wondering about the stretch and veg speed on them. Thanks for any info you have.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Oct 11, 2022)

Building blocks, needs another 10 days. The ones I ran indoors were great!


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 11, 2022)

Have anyone run cherry racer n what's the flowering time? Thanks


----------



## EnigmaticG (Oct 12, 2022)

I am running one outside, it is looking like about 10wk


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 12, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> I knew she was the keeper out of three females, smells of berry peppery diesely gas. 2 weeks today ohh sour blue hazeView attachment 5202264View attachment 5202265View attachment 5202271


Fuckers intersexed bad both phenos


----------



## EnigmaticG (Oct 12, 2022)

Cherry Racer


----------



## sadboy92 (Oct 20, 2022)

There's a freebie "Ethiopian Landrace x Nepali Watermelon HP"
Is that Ethiopian Banana or something else?


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 20, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> There's a freebie "Ethiopian Landrace x Nepali Watermelon HP"
> Is that Ethiopian Banana or something else?


I got 2 pk of those freebies


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 22, 2022)

tres fighter about to come down. just about 10weeks
skunky fuel. nothing sweet about her


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 23, 2022)

My two ladies loaded Triangle


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 24, 2022)

Just got these  anyone run these yet?


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Oct 24, 2022)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> View attachment 5195135


Midnight munchies is some dank.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Oct 25, 2022)

thetruthoverlies said:


> Midnight munchies is some dank.


What's the smell like


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 26, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I harvested my LA Girlz after 70 days. Really was happy with this strain across the board. Easy to grow, incredible trichomes and the buzz is really a nice indica high without leaving you so slammed you can't do anything. Just jarred up yesterday so no idea how it's going to smell as it cures but it has a really nice funky fruit smell to it now. The baked goods smell sort of faded as it went on and I took it about a week longer than most people would to be honest. Yield was good too at just over 7 ounces from a 5 gallon pot with Dr Earth dry amendments and water. I wish I knew someone with a dab press so I could squish some of it as I bet it would be pretty tasty. Still have 5 beans left and looking forward to the skunk testers that came with them also.
> View attachment 5148930View attachment 5148929View attachment 5148923


Thanks for posting your grow of this strain. I have been holding onto a pack and will run a few outdoors next summer. Hoping to get them around 10+ft. I want to run them next to Geo Thermal since both have project 007


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 26, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Thanks for posting your grow of this strain. I have been holding onto a pack and will run a few outdoors next summer. Hoping to get them around 10+ft. I want to run them next to Geo Thermal since both have project 007


It's a nice easy strain to grow. No drama with any deficiency or big issues and it had a good Christmas tree structure for outdoors. I didn't see any rot or PM but but it was indoors and I don't normally. Hope you get some monsters!


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Oct 27, 2022)

Something told me to check GLG tonight

I missed the old school afghani from this most recent drop - or so I thought

someone must not have paid


----------



## FLORIDA GRASS (Oct 31, 2022)

@sweetisland2009 I bought the 2nd to last pack of Vintage sensi star x vintage afghani at GLG about a week ago. As soon as I bought mine the last pack sold. I received the Ethiopian x watermelon HP freebies. It had a pack of Bad Dawg freebies ( Wedding cake x cake fighter ) but all seven were duds. I have never grown Strayfox. I saw the sensi x afghan before, but hesitated on buying. I saw them again and now they are mine! I have others to grow first. I have three Greenpoint plants in veg. Skittelz x purple punch, Gelato x purple punch, and Orange cookies x stardawg if anybody cares.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Oct 31, 2022)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> What's the smell like


There is some berry type of sweetness up front, and some straight skunk as well. They are lovely looking plants too.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Oct 31, 2022)

thetruthoverlies said:


> There is some berry type of sweetness up front, and some straight skunk as well. They are lovely looking plants too.


hows the stretch on them?


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Oct 31, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> hows the stretch on them?


I'd say the stretch was about x2 from when they were flowered.


----------



## FLORIDA GRASS (Nov 2, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> There's a freebie "Ethiopian Landrace x Nepali Watermelon HP"
> Is that Ethiopian Banana or something else?
> [/QUOTE


Hey , I tried to sprout the freebies and they were all old. Peace


----------



## Cola-C (Nov 3, 2022)

Day 45 flower. 


Two different expressions of Hawaiian Peaches. 

#3 

#4


----------



## Gemtree (Nov 12, 2022)

Had to grab the last pack of sour stinkerz 4 from GLG. Have some other nice sour packs like sour garlic I want to make crosses with


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 12, 2022)

my keeper pheno from strays Hollywood pure kush s1’s. She’s tolerant of high ec, not as picky as the other 3 phenos, doesn’t like multi feeds in coco. The smell is average but I will report back on the smoke. I have another pheno that’s more indica but hates high nitro but she has the dead on smell of cereal or marshmallow gas. Yields average but not as good as the pheno in this pic


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Nov 12, 2022)

Midnight Munchiez


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Nov 13, 2022)

thetruthoverlies said:


> Midnight MunchiezView attachment 5225408View attachment 5225409View attachment 5225410


Looking good n can't wait to flower mines


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Nov 13, 2022)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Looking good n can't wait to flower mines


Taking on a skunky grape smell. Gonna have to reveg her...


----------



## bbxww (Nov 15, 2022)

sadboy92 said:


> There's a freebie "Ethiopian Landrace x Nepali Watermelon HP"
> Is that Ethiopian Banana or something else?


Yeh, it's the Ethiopian from Doc via Bodhi. That Watermelon is a 20+ weeker!


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Nov 17, 2022)

Garlic Wavez hunt


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 18, 2022)

Any of you guys grow out Stray's Hollywood Fighter [(Hollywood Pure Kush x Uzbeki Hashplant) x Starfighter F1] ??

I found a pack available and I'm super psyched about this one.. couldn't find any bloom pics but I just know it'll be fire.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Nov 20, 2022)

Cherry Racer two different phenos top view  front view


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 20, 2022)

The Hollywood Fighter is cool and all.. but I snatched up a Cake Fighter too!! 

Psyched!


----------



## Cola-C (Nov 20, 2022)

Hawaiian Peaches sisters on day 62.

#3



#4



Smelling sweet fruit musky funk


----------



## ReubenIsMyDog (Nov 27, 2022)

Picked up my first pack of StrayFox gear, been meaning to grab some for a while. Grabbed a pack of Tahoe and Blueberries from DCSE. Looking forward to it. Anybody run this yet, I'm not seeing much about it.


----------



## Buzzy1969 (Nov 28, 2022)

Just received my order  I can’t wait to see the fire that comes out of these!!


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 6, 2022)

Northern Sensimilla
(Vintage Sensi Star x BCSB Northern Lights 5)

Easy going, extremely chunky plants. Potent and powerful old school smoke. Never fails to put a smile on my face.

I grew out 9 total I think. Honestly hard to pick a keeper. I have 3 different phenos that are going to get another go.

#1 - The tallest, most vigorous plant in the garden. Grew giant red/purple ostrich egg buds. Stinks to high heaven. I can't even explain the smell on these plants. Kinda gassy, but not really gas, and like a funky Vics vapo rub. Menthol?

#2 - Shorter than the #1, medium height plant. Bigger fatter main cola than #1. Very similar smell to the #1. This #2 has a slight edge in potency. Found a small patch of bud rot in the main top but the thing was frickin huge. Definitely would top this one a couple times next go round

#6 - Shorter than the #2, squat plant. Craziest smelling of all to me. Has the stinky funk of the #1 and #2, but also a mint chocolate ice cream smell. Unreal. This plant is a kief monster. My grinder is completely caked in a fine yellow powder every time I grind her. Similar potency to the #1.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Dec 8, 2022)

I am pleased to say I will soon be joining the circle..


----------



## Cola-C (Dec 8, 2022)

Yesterday Hawaiian Peaches went into jars after 13 days hang drying. 
I think everything will improve a lot with the cure, but the nugs are crusty, dense, and sticky af. Squish a nug and get strings pulling away. I caught kief from a T shirt screen and it melts like butter. 
Rolled a nice j and did the trail, the high was positive and creeper, zoned out to the river bird calls and had nice energy, but not thinking man's weed, couldn't make important decisions (no restaurants with big menus). Enjoyed growing these a lot


----------



## strayfox (Dec 29, 2022)

bbxww said:


> Yeh, it's the Ethiopian from Doc via Bodhi. That Watermelon is a 20+ weeker!


Different. My matchups are from the first release of Ethiopian Landrace.

Ethi banana, Spider and Paintbrush are Bodhi’s cuts. Those are all different from the Ethi landrace line he released.

The watermelon I used kicks out 12-14 weekers. Super fun to run outdoors.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 29, 2022)

strayfox said:


> Different. My matchups are from the first release of Ethiopian Landrace.
> 
> Ethi banana, Spider and Paintbrush are Bodhi’s cuts. Those are all different from the Ethi landrace line he released.
> 
> The watermelon I used kicks out 12-14 weekers. Super fun to run outdoors.


give use a hint to what lineage is in Skunk Killerz


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Dec 29, 2022)

strayfox said:


> Different. My matchups are from the first release of Ethiopian Landrace.
> 
> Ethi banana, Spider and Paintbrush are Bodhi’s cuts. Those are all different from the Ethi landrace line he released.
> 
> The watermelon I used kicks out 12-14 weekers. Super fun to run outdoors.


when am I going to get the chance at another GLG Hawaiian peaches drop?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 29, 2022)

Boy, the Afghan Snowflakes turned out great, really creamy tresdawg/chem d flavor and strength and incredibly good yield. 6/8 females out of one reg pack.


----------

